# Diabetes Alert Dog Training Update



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle and I started working on her future as a diabetes alert dog shortly after her first birthday. My old service dog, Honey, I trained too hard too fast when she was a puppy and it interrupted our relationship in some ways. I expected too much too soon, and added a layer of frustration into our relationship that I've always regretted. I wanted to do things differently with Noelle. No hot house training her first year, just giving her a chance to be a silly puppy, with lots of bonding and practice training.

She's a natural born diabetes alert dog, and started alerting to low blood sugar spontaneously at about six months. However, that natural ability does not qualify as an "individually trained task" under the ADA. About a month ago, I introduced sniffing out low blood sugar scent on purpose. She's scenting out my low blood sugar scent despite five distraction scents. Distractions are hand lotion, soy sauce, vanilla extract, sesame oil, dish soap. She gets it right every time.



















She can ignore 11 distraction scents and zero in on my low blood sugar scent in seconds. The first time I trained her on this scent, I went low while we were training. Noelle had selected the right container, and as I was praising her, she took a step backward, and then went bonkers, jumping and leaping all over me. I tested my blood sugar and it was in the low 60's. Nice catch, Noelle. 

We've started going out in public together, and Noelle's manners are better than I expected. 










This week, we're going to the store to practice sits and downs in high distraction. And not munching food off the floor. 

I'll make a trail of low value treats on the floor and have high value treats in my hand. We'll walk back and forth past the low value food. Then I'll increase the value of the food on the floor, until we can walk past anything without her sniffing it. That's how I trained Honey and it worked really well. 

Noelle is on her way to being Honey's successor. The relief I feel is overwhelming. Thanks Noelle. You're on your way.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

What a great match you two are, and she is a real cutie pie too, in addition to being a rock star with her training.

Congratulations on a job well done!

Cathy


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

How do you capture your low blood sugar scent for her to practice with?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

She's a smart cookie - and lucky for you she is really good at exactly what you need her to do - alerting to your low blood sugar.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Good job, Noelle and Click-N-Treat! I'm also interested in learning more about the training process.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

oshagcj914 said:


> How do you capture your low blood sugar scent for her to practice with?


I was wondering this too. I'm just curious . 

Click-N-treat - what a great post! I hope you will keep updating us on Noelle's success and progress! Well done!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Your new samples have been sorted, labeled, and stuck in an envelope. Tomorrow, they go in the mail to you. 

You guys are doing a phenomenal job with training! I am so happy for you.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Capturing low blood sugar scent is easy. I only do this in the afternoon, because it would be a bad idea at night. When my blood sugar is around 100, I give myself a bolus of insulin for around 44 grams of carbs, which is the carbs in a bottle of Coke. Then, don't drink the Coke. i do nothing and wait for the insulin to drop my blood sugar to 70. 

When my blood sugar hits 70, I gather plain cotton eye makeup pads and, um, spit on them. Saliva contains low blood sugar scent that dogs can detect. Spit on lots of them. Gather pads and put them in the freezer. Then, ahem, DRINK THE COKE RIGHT NOW!!! Guzzle a bottle of Coke, eat a cheese stick to prevent my blood sugar from dropping again. Good to go.

I only do this in the afternoon, because it could be a fatal mistake at night. Over the next few hours, I'll pay super close attention to my blood sugar afterward until it stabilizes. If I have a real, non-triggered low, I'll also gather saliva on pads, unless my number is below 70. I don't want Noelle to learn to alert me when my blood sugar is in the 40's and in seizure territory. Or the 20's, in coma territory. 

I've been diabetic long enough that my body no longer recognizes low blood sugar until it's too late. I know I'm low when I'm hallucinating, or flickering in and out of absence seizures. When I get in the 50's, I will hold on tightly to a can of Pepsi, because I need it, but I won't drink it, because I need it, so I cling to it for dear life without opening it. And my blood sugar drops into the 40's, and lower. I can get so low that I can't help myself and it's terrifying. I want Noelle to tell me long before that happens, so I can respond. Between 65-70 I can always help myself, so I'm training Noelle to respond to 70.

Now that Noelle is scenting pads in plastic containers, I hide them on my body and wait. If she notices the scent, she gets super excited and jumps on me. I wouldn't recommend training a Spoo to jump on you as an alert, but Noelle is an oversized mini. Her hind legs reach just above my waist, so it's not a big deal to have her jump on me. And it is the alert she chose, along with frantically licking the inside of my elbow. 

While Noelle is leaping and jumping and pawing at me, I give her 15 high value treats. I count out 15 pieces of chicken, or salmon. Needless to say, Noelle LOVES when I'm low. I throw a low party with lots of treats and joy, while I drink a little can of pop. They have 25 grams of carbs and are the perfect size for treating low blood sugar without over treating. 

Once Noelle is doing low blood sugar alerts, I'll train for high blood sugar. I use an insulin pump. It's wonderful and I love it. 










I have a tiny Teflon needle under my skin. I can't feel it and it doesn't bother me. This tiny needle connects through tubing to my pump. I move the needle every three days. Before my pump, I was giving myself six shots a day. Which, if given at once, looks like this.










That's an art project and a diabetic little boy. Those are glued on, and represent all of his insulin shots in a month if given all at once. Diabetes needs a cure. 

Anyhow, I couldn't maintain good good control without a pump, and I really don't miss being a human pincushion. But, my pump is not perfect. Your pancreas delivers tiny drops of insulin every few seconds. My pump does the same. Should my pump get disrupted, my blood sugar goes up. If it's disrupted for long enough, I'm at risk for diabetic ketoacidosis. DKA can cause brain swelling and death. High blood sugar can be just as terrifying as low.










My meter was not saying hello. That was high, as in, too high for the meter to read. My pump tubing got dislodged and I had no idea for hours. To keep from seeing that number again, I'll train Noelle to scent out blood sugar at 250, the same way I trained her to find a low. Find the high. Smell it out. High blood sugar breath smells like nail polish remover. Even mere humans can smell it. 

And I don't think I'll train a separate signal, either. Noelle can leap on me and get excited for both low and high. I'll be able to tell instantly which she is telling me by cluing in to how I feel. Thirsty, high. Fuzzy, low.

Low blood sugar alerts are far more urgent. I have good control and am almost never high. Lows happen more often. Miscounted carbs and gave myself too much insulin with dinner, low. Or, ate lunch and went for a walk, low. Or, gave insulin to cover a meal after a walk and the insulin went to work before the food started digesting, low. Or, it's Tuesday, low. Or, I just brushed my teeth and diabetes is having a laugh, low. Mmm, toothpaste and sweet, fruity glucose tablets, my favorite bedtime snack. Or not. 

Type 1 diabetes is scary sometimes. Noelle is making it less scary and that matters to me, more than I can say.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you so very much for that wonderfully detailed and inclusive post. I see the DKA and terrifying lows from a different perspective and it is so enlightening to hear your side of it. I truly feel as if I have learned something and I thank you for that.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Thank you for your post. I have much to learn about diabetes. It was so interesting to read your post, and I hope to learn more in the future.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Thank you for the explanation about how you capture the scents, that's really interesting. So how does this work at night? Does Noelle sleep with you in case you go low at night? What do you do when she is sleeping and can't alert you? I'm not trying to be nosy, just curious how this all works


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you for this fascinating and informative thread. It has given me a much, much better understanding of what is involved in monitoring and managing blood sugar levels, apart from the complexities of training an alert dog. Noelle sounds like a natural, and I love that you let her get through the silly, distracted puppy stage just having fun before teaching her what must be for her the best game ever.

We have a young friend who has developed serious epilepsy. YOu have inspired me to look more closely into whether an alert dog might help him.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

You are really brave, this illness is terrifying ! And very complex. I have an auto-immune disease and sometimes, rarely, I get hypoglycemia and I don't know why. It happens so little that I don't recognize it until many hours later. And of course I am not good at managing it.

What you are doing for yourself is incredible. I know you don't have a choice, but still.

I suppose you know a lot about managing your symptoms through diet and I am curious to know if you have tried such diets as paleo or Seignalet or any low carb ones ? And does it help or is it just good for type 2 diabetes ?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

What an awesome description of the training you are doing with Noelle. I will be very interested in following the progress of the awesome teammate you have there. Noelle you rock it. Good girl!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Dechi, Paleo is more a type 2 thing, although I usually go carb free in the morning because of dawn phenomenon. What's dawn phenomenon? Every morning when people get up, their livers dump the glucose equivalent of two cans of Coke into their bloodstreams. Then a surge of hormones flood your body. This is the body's way of waking itself back up, and giving an energy boost to start the day. 

Unfortunately, this plays against people with diabetes. The liver dump causes blood glucose to rise quickly. And the hormonal surge makes insulin not work properly. Before I got an insulin pump, I would go to bed with normal blood glucose (90-180 is in range for a diabetic) But, I'd wake up in the 220's to 250's every morning. And I'd be furious because I'd spend until noon trying to repair it. 

Now, my pump delivers more insulin at 5 AM, keeps giving more insulin until noon, and then my insulin requirements drop by half for the afternoon. It's wonderful to wake up with normal blood sugars and not be so upset all day. And not crashing every afternoon is good, too. I love my pump!

Eating low carb does keep blood sugars stable, but as an insulin user I can eat anything and compensate for it by giving insulin to "cover" the carbs. There's a math formula that helps people with type 1 figure out how much insulin to use based on the grams of carbs.
We'll use a 1:10 ratio, because it's easy. 1 unit of insulin will "cover" 10 grams of carbs. Eat 10 carbs, 1 unit needed. Eat 20, 2 units. Eat 50, five units.

That's an easy one to calculate in your head. Ah, but life is not easy. I have 5 different insulin to carb ratios throughout the day. Everything from 1:8 for breakfast to 1:15 at lunch. My pump keeps track of all this so all do is press some buttons and get the right dose at the right time, assuming I counted correctly.

Because of wicked dawn phenomenon, I generally avoid carbs in the morning. Eggs, ham and cheese is better than a bagel. Cereal is evil, no matter what time of day. Huge surge in blood glucose followed by a crash. It's not worth it. Last time I ate cereal, my blood sugar went up to 399. I felt horrible. No thanks.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Training breakthrough today. I was wondering if Noelle could tell the difference between low blood sugar and normal blood sugar scent. So, I got two samples, one normal and one low, and put them in containers. 

I let Noelle sniff the low scented pad, and gave her some cheese. Then I set both little containers on my bed. 











Noelle sniffed out the low container instantly. I treated her to some more cheese. I switched the containers positions. No fooling Noelle, she got it right again. And again, and again. 










OK, Noelle, last time. I set the containers down between her paws. Noelle picked up the normal sample container and flung it off my bed! Then she tossed the low scent container in my lap.

All righty then. There's no fooling that nose of hers. This right here is evidence that Noelle has received "individual training" to recognize low blood sugar. And when I actually am low, she does the dance of the wild dog. Her alert signal has not changed. It's bounce on mom, and frantically lick Mom's hands like her fingers are mini ice cream cones. She goes nuts and it's amazing. Since she only weighs 20 pounds, her leaping all over me is no problem.

Today we went on a mission to Walgreens. The automatic doors scared her badly and she jumped, which is weird, because we've seen automatic doors all the time. Maybe these were louder? She backed up and jumped.

OK no big deal. Back up and desensitize. We watched people open the doors, and I gave treats when the doors opened. We just watched for a minute or two, until Noelle realized, those are just magic doors, not poodle squishers. Then we went through the doors.

We walked through Walgreen's drug store and Noelle did fine. I couldn't find what I was looking for, so I had her do a down/stay. She was down, and up, and down, and up, and down, and up, and... oh my. Stay with shopping carts and kids, and people, and weird noises, this is tough stuff. And it's OK, because she's still learning, so I gave up my quest, grabbed the pinochle cards and waited in line. Sit. Right next to the candy bars and lollypops. Sit. Stay. Perfect. Good girl!

I paid for the cards, and we left. We went to a different Walgreen's looking for rechargeable batteries. A lady cooed over Noelle, but I ignored her completely, and didn't let Noelle say hi, even though Noelle got supper wiggly. We did some short recalls and eye contact games and she calmed down quickly. 

I was looking for batteries and Noelle did a perfect down/stay, even when the clerk came up to talk to us. Wonderful! Good girl! Well, that store didn't have the batteries either, so we went for a training walk down some aisles.

No sniffing, wandering, or problems, even when a talking Santa spoke to her. Which was pretty funny, because Noelle cocked her head to the side like, what is going on? All in all, it was a successful outing. 










We just need to practice. More single mission trips. Go to the store, buy one thing, leave, and practice down/stay in busy places. I'll bring her to our local mall soon. Mid morning on a weekday when it's not too crazy. That would be good because she could ride an elevator. 

Noelle is totally different from Honey in so many ways! In some ways, Honey was harder to train because she was more distracted by movement and wanting to chase things. Noelle doesn't care about things that move, but she's less automatically obedient. Down/stay right now means, down, stay until something more interesting is going on and then I'll check that out. A lot of this is maturity. Noelle really is 75% puppy. And exposure. Down/stay at home is totally different than down/stay in a store while crazy things are happening.
The more exposure she gets, the better she'll be at it.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

oshagcj914,
Noelle sleeps with me. I don't expect her to be 100% on finding overnight lows, so I am proactive. There is a a syndrome connected to type 1 diabetes called "dead in bed." Dead in bed is exactly what it sounds like. Whether it's due to a sudden drop in blood sugar during sleep, or nerve damage leading to some unknown problem, dead in bed is real and it is beyond terrifying. 

I pay close attention to my blood sugar levels before bed. If my number is below 130, I'll eat a snack with carbs, protein and fat. Will Noelle alert me during my sleep? Hopefully, she'll never have to because I work hard to make sure I don't go low at night. I have had overnight lows and they just scare the hell out of me.

I woke up bawling in the middle of the night. I was sobbing like I did when my mother died, only there was no obvious reason. I got out of bed and fell on the floor. I crawled to my meter and my blood glucose was 42. That's a sugar reaper low. You can die from that. I ended up sitting on my kitchen floor eating just about everything in the world.

Sometimes, you treat low blood sugar with 15 to 25 grams of carbs like your doctor says. Sometimes, you treat it with an unknown number of carbs and just eat until the shaking stops. The lowest I have ever been was less than 20. I remained conscious, and was aware enough that things had gone completely out of control. I think I drank a six pack of Coke. 39 grams of carbs per can, that was 234 grams of carbs. My blood glucose rebounded sky high, but at that point, I was glad I survived. Had I been asleep, I'd have died. So, I pay close attention to how things are going at night. 

Would Noelle alert in my sleep? She woke me up at 4 am today and was crazy bouncy, but I took her out instead of testing. Was she trying to tell me I was low? Maybe. I miss lows sometimes. I know I do. Because I don't "feel low" until I'm dangerously low. So, a 70's-60's low feels normal. I've trained Noelle to alert to 70. Could I have been low? No idea. Next time I'll test and let you know.

Next year, I'm getting a new insulin pump and continuous glucose monitoring system. This monitor will give me blood glucose feedback in real time. I'll train Noelle to alert me to CGM alarms because I've slept through them before. There's nothing like waking up and seeing a graph that says, Hey dummy, you've been low for six hours. 










That freaked me out. What good is a monitoring system if you sleep through alarms? Next year I'll get a much louder system which will be a lot safer for me. If Noelle and Francis are given treats every time they hear alarms, they'll make the connection and get me up. I'll give them snacks, and treat my low and hopefully we'll all go back to sleep and wake up fresh in the morning.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

This is an educational and thought provoking thread. You must be so proud of Noelle and her training. Your diabetes struggle sounds so scary but the way you manage it is so masterful. You and Noelle are the best of partners. Continue on with your great work at training both inside the home and on your shopping expeditions. Best of luck.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

So, I gave myself too much insulin for dinner. Wasn't as hungry as I thought, and ate half. I've been waiting to see if I'd go low. I tested and I was low. I wondered what Noelle would do. So I said hi to her. Noelle walked over to me, and then she sniffed the low blood sugar container. She bumped the container twice, walking between me and the container, and then did wild dog jumping when i blew in her face.

This tells me I need to train a response along with the scent, and quit the discrimination tasks. Smell this, do this. Clearly Noelle recognizes the scent . Typing while low is hard. More later.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Thank you for going over this training, it is fascinating (and scary). Go Noelle, what a clever girl she is.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Tonight, while Noelle was asleep, I put my low blood sugar scent pad in my sock. I got my clicker ready to go, then I stretched out my leg an inch from her nose. Noelle woke up and spun around. CLICK!!!! Yay Noelle! Whoo hoo! Good girl! She pawed at my leg to find the low pad. We're getting somewhere with this training. Wow! The scent of low blood sugar wakes Noelle up. If it wakes Noelle up, she'll wake me up for her treat party. We have more practice to do, but wow that made me happy. 

What a good dog. Thanks Noelle.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

What a good girl Noelle! It is such an amazing feeling when your training goes in the direction you are hoping for. The wheels are turning in the right direction and I admit, I get a little giddy . I hope these nice success continue and will deepen the bond between the two of you!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I just found your thread! Being on a Tapatalk phone app is not the same as sitting in front of an actual computer browser. You miss so much of the forum. It is so cool that you have such a well-trained service dog. I have not done any scent training with Lucky. It is so interesting that dogs can do so much for us. Animals are really amazing. So far they are the best part of my 2016. I would love to see updates on this thread. I need to do the same with Lucky's training as well.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I've been unexpectedly sidelined for a few days, but now that I am catching up with the world it really made my day to see that Noelle gave such a great response to one of the more important tests you will need her to pass. Noelle, keep rocking it.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Since the dance of the wild dog isn't working as a solid low signal, I decided to train something specific. I put a piece of duct tape across my palm, and a piece of duct tape on my knee. I told Noelle to Touch. Nose bump the duct tape on my hand, click, treat.

I moved my hand to the side of my leg, Touch, nose bump, click treat. Noelle offered a nose bump on the duct tape on my leg, click, five treats. She repeated nose bumps and I repeated clicks. When she added a paw, I clicked and gave five treats. Noelle began pawing my leg. I took the tape away and she continued pawing my legs for treats.

I put a low blood sugar scent pad in my hand, let her smell it, then gestured toward my leg. She pawed it, click 10 treats. Sniff, paw, click, treat. 

It took 10 minutes from start to finish to train Noelle to paw my leg when she smells low blood sugar. For 98% of training, I said nothing. I let the clicker speak for me. Noelle learns much faster when I shut my mouth and let her puzzle out what I want her to do. 
Click and treat when she's getting close. Click and jackpot treat when she's doing it exactly right.

We'll continue practicing, but so far so good. 

Since it's been too cold to go on real training missions, Noelle has been playing cafe. I put her mat under the table and then sit down with a cup of coffee. Noelle must stay on the mat while I have my coffee. I treat randomly while she's on the mat. Noelle got up nine times the first time we played cafe. The second time, she didn't get up for over half an hour. That was the longest down/stay she's ever done on her mat. 

I'm mat training Noelle because it gives her a specific place to do a specific thing. Get on the mat, down/stay, and only down/stay. I can see how this will come in handy in so many different places. The restaurant, the doctor's office, airplane, waiting room at the auto repair shop... Do this and only this.

Except for lows.

Now that I have Noelle understanding that she is to stay under the table on her mat, I'll introduce low scent and see what she does. If she does what I want, which is break the stay and paw at my leg, she'll get 15 treats. If she doesn't instantly do what I want, I'll encourage her to paw my leg and try again. 

I'm enjoying clicker training Noelle because I get to watch her think. Once she understands that responding to low scent is more important than a stay, that will be another piece of the puzzle. Intelligent disobedience is a hard thing for dogs to figure out. Blind person says go forward. A car is coming. We're not going forward. Mom says down/stay. Mom's blood glucose is low. I'm not staying, I'm pawing her leg. Intelligent disobedience is amazing. Hopefully, Noelle can pick up what I want her to do. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

So, right now I'm low. I knew it ahead of time, so I used it to train Noelle to nose touch my knee. She still jumps up on my waist to alert, but she also did paw at my knee. Well done, Noelle. Now, I'm off to eat something to fix my low because Noelle is still alerting while I'm typing.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

You're both doing great with the training. I'm enjoying reading about the process and it helps to fully understand all the work that goes into this.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Noelle is so smart - she seems to pick up on your training so quickly. I know you both must work very hard on this.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

It is hard work, but joyful work. We work in tiny steps and reward each little bit. I look at training like putting together a puzzle. Each piece fits into a greater whole. So, training Noelle to down/stay on a mat is a puzzle piece that will make taking her places like restaurants and public transportation easier. Go here, do this. 

Exposure to things in the environment is another piece. The look at that game is critically important to our work together. It helps Noelle break focus on whatever is overstimulating and refocus attention to me. Focus and attention games are another piece.

Nose work and scenting is another piece. 

Obedience training is a piece. We'll try for a CGC and a CGCA in 2017. Will Noelle sit for petting? Will she melt and leap all over the tester? Will she freak out and sob when mom leaves her behind? Or will we pass? I don't know but we're going for it.

Noelle gives me a lot of hope. And hope feels good.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Still doing good I see! But kudos to you too, cuz a dog is only as good as it's trainer! You have soooo much patience!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Molly,

For me, training is mostly play. But, I always have an end goal in mind and train toward the end goal. I see people with their dogs at the park. They throw the ball, the dog chases the ball, and then plays keep away. And they get angry and bent out of shape. Well, did they teach the dog to drop the ball? No? Why not?

Fetch isn't run after the ball, bring it back and dance around like a goof. Fetch is a game we play together. I taught Noelle drop the tug toy, make eye contact with me, and play with the toy again, at seven weeks. Then I accidentally on purpose dropped the toy. She plucked it up and we played tug again. Drop the toy became part of how we played. Now when I throw the ball, Noelle brings it back and drops it. 

I train in chain groups. My service dog Honey was trained to go to the kitchen, open a cupboard, retrieve a Pepsi, bring the Pepsi to my hand, go back into the kitchen, and shut the door. How did I train this? Backward!

The most important part of this behavior was put the Pepsi in my hand. So, we worked on that first. Trade the Pepsi for a lick of liverwurst. Once she had that down, I abandoned the Pepsi. Nudge the tug on the cupboard door, get a lick of liverwurst. Up the ante. Require her to tug the rope to get a lick of liverwurst. 

Crack open the door. Ask Honey to tug it wider, and wider, until she opened it. 

Then we returned to the put the Pepsi in my hand game. We alternated between the opening the cupboard game and the get the Pepsi off the floor game. Then I showed Honey the Pepsi, but I put it in the cupboard, and shut the door. I said nothing. Her tail almost wagged off as she yanked open the cupboard door, grabbed the Pepsi and put it in my hand. YAY!!!!! Liverwurst, and chicken, and cheese, and dog treats for you.

From there it was move back a foot from the door. Two feet. Four feet. Bring the Pepsi to me in the doorway. The dining room. Living room. Once Honey was doing that well, I added slapping the cupboard door closed. 

That must have taken months to train. Months and months and... 

Nope, Honey was opening the cupboard door and retrieving a Pepsi for me within half an hour. It took a week before I could be in bed and say, "Honey get me a Pepsi." And off she would trot and retrieve it for me. 

I taught Honey to unload the clothes dryer the same way. Pick up the clothes, put them in the basket. Noelle is so small she'll probably climb inside the dryer and dig clothes out with her paws. We haven't worked on that, yet. I have both MG and diabetes, so having a service dog that is trained in mobility tasks is helpful to me, too. 

Honey would pick up a credit card, a dime, a dollar bill, anything little and fiddly, Honey would get it for me because I have weak hands and fingers. On the day she died, I dropped my glucose meter. Honey got from her blanket on the floor, picked it up and handed it to me. I can cry about that now, but I forced myself not to cry as I sat on the floor with her and told Honey what a good dog she was. 

When Honey died, I knew I needed another helper dog. I was so afraid of picking the wrong puppy. I am so pleased, so honored and pleased, as I watch Noelle rise to the challenge of becoming Honey's successor.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

So, I gave myself too much insulin for dinner. Hey, it happens. Dosing insulin isn't an exact science. I can count the grams of carbs in a meal, and get it perfect. Then I can eat leftovers the next day, give the same dose, and go sky high. Or go crashing low. Same meal. Same amount of food. Same dose. Three different results. Stress, and exercise, and a million little things make type 1 diabetes hard to live with. 










Before you eat anything you have to solve this equation in your head. Get it right, everything works. Get it wrong, high or low. Tonight, I got it wrong and was low.

Once I realized I was low, I breathed in Noelle's face and she jumped up on me, then pawed my leg and tapped my leg with her head. Jump, tap, tap, tap, paw, jump. I gave Noelle a hunk of warm pot roast which she thought was amazing. I treated my low by drinking some Coke.

Then a thought occurred to me. What if Noelle is reacting to me breathing on her, and not low scent at all? I tested and my number was 117. Perfect time for a challenge. I breathed on Noelle and she shrugged and went back to chewing on her chew bone. Kind of like when she flung my normal blood glucose sample on the floor and tossed the low scent container in my lap. The nose knows. 117 was not magic cookie smell. 70 is the magic cookie smell.

Soon I will wait for a low and do nothing and see if Noelle reacts without prompting. She has alerted without prompting before, but I was also in the low 60's and unaware there was a problem. And we hadn't done any training whatsoever. 

I'm still hoping to see Noelle react to a low blood glucose that I am aware of without any prompting on my part. The ultimate will be when Noelle alerts to a low blood sugar that I am unaware of by pawing my leg and nudging my knee. That would be a truly trained service dog task.

We are close. Very, very, close to having Noelle be trained according to ADA standards. 

“Service animal means any dog that is individually trained to do work or perform tasks for the benefit of an individual with a disability, including a physical, sensory, psychiatric, intellectual, or other mental disability."

Discriminating low blood sugar scent from normal, check.
Pawing and nudging me in response to low blood sugar scent, check.
Doing this behavior without prompting, emerging.

We started training November 1st, the day after Noelle's 1st birthday. One month and 15 days later, she's so close to having this skill down. I'm amazed and so pleased with Noelle. What a good dog.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow, her progress is amazing! Your teaching skills are top notch! I am seriously impressed with the both of you!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

You and Noelle are such an amazing team. Thank you so much for sharing your training with us.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am finding your explanations of how you train fascinating, and I am overwhelmed with admiration for both you and Noelle. It must have been so hard to hold off from specific training for a whole year, after the freedom and security you found with Honey - the obvious strength of the bond you have with Noelle, and the way she responds to you, are your reward. I have learned so much from this thread!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

BorderKelpie said it so beautifully that this isn't just about Noelle being amazing you are a great trainer and the two of you are an awesome team. You have done so well to build a great foundation relationship it is no wonder to me that now Noelle is learning her jobs so very well.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Excuse me, Mom, nudge nudge, tap, tap, nudge. 
I tested my blood sugar, 100. 
That wasn't a magic cookie number. She may have been alerting to a drop in BG, but I just petted her and said thank you. Reminding me to test is good, too. 

Noelle and I went to the Dollar Store today. I carried her because the ground is covered in salt and I didn't want to hurt her paws. Noelle startled at the grocery cart when it made a banging noise, but recovered very quickly. One thing I noticed about Noelle the first week she was here was her rapid recovery from startle. She's allowed to jump and turn around. She's not allowed to tremble, bark, or panic in public. I didn't have to counter condition to the shopping cart. She was wary of it for about a minute and then decided oh well, no big thing.

We went on our longest mission ever and got seven things. Up until today we've been doing go in, grab one item, and leave. Noelle sat when I asked, stayed when I asked. The best was in the checkout line. I asked for a down and she settled down and did not move until I asked, which was a few minutes. Wow! Good girl. Salmon treats for you.










I carried Noelle out of the store and put her in the car, returned for my stuff and came back. Noelle did not flip out and start barking when I left. I was impressed with her. She did really well. I think we'll start going on all errands together in January. I'll take her to the mall for a big exposure. Small exposures, followed by bigger and bigger ones, with lots of sit/stay down/stay. This is how we work together.

We've been practicing cafe behavior at home. Go to your mat under the table, stay on your mat under the table, and do not leave your mat until I tell you to. I think I'll take Noelle to Starbucks this week and see what happens. 

The best complement I can get is, "Oh my gosh, I didn't realize there was a dog under there!" 

I expect my service dog to behave as well, or better, than a five-year-old child on their best behavior. Five-year-olds on their best behavior don't run around and shout. They don't stray from their family in the store. They are quiet in public, keep their hands to themselves, and are polite. I expect the same or better from Noelle.

We're on our way there. I am glad I did not do service dog training with my puppy. I gave her a chance to just be a puppy! Run and play and be a nut. Get into mischief and be silly. We worked on foundation obedience behaviors, but there wasn't any pressure on Noelle. Now that she's a teen, raising the bar higher and higher, is making a huge impact. 

I enjoy dog training, a lot. I'd become a professional trainer if I knew how to go about it.


----------



## Lex16 (Sep 2, 2016)

I love this mini diabetic training blog! It is amazing how you train, you have a real knack for it! Please kick us updated, this is so wonderful!


----------



## mjpa (Dec 11, 2016)

What a fascinating thread! I am in awe of what you accomplished with Honey and what you are accomplishing with Noelle. I teared up a bit when you talked about losing Honey. (((hugs)))


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Well, it can't all go smoothly. Life is not like that. I took Noelle with me to Walgreen's, same Walgreen's we'd been to three times. Everything was going perfect except when we got in line.

A little girl wearing big moon boots was making scuffing kicking noises behind us in the line. I was happy about this, because it gave me a chance to desensitize my dog. Keep making that noise, kid. I've got salmon treats, and my clicker ready to go. 

So, I'm about to play Look At That, when the clerk says, "You cannot bring that dog in the store."

You've got to be ______ing kidding me! Really? Now? 

"This is a service dog."
"You cannot bring your dog in the store."
"I have the absolute right to bring my dog in the store under the American's With Disabilities Act and the Illinois Human Rights Act."
"You cannot bring..."

I'm focused on arguing with a clerk who does not have full command of English. Now I'm frustrated and angry because no matter what I say, this lady is giving me a hard time.

Scuff, scuff, scuff go the scary boots. Scuff, scuff.

I am not focused on Noelle because I was unprepared for an access challenge. 

Scuff, scuff, scuff go the scary boots. Scuff, scuff.

And then...

Noelle barked.

(Insert words that rhyme with Cluck! and Goalie Mitt!) 

Wow did that suck! And it was 100% my fault for not watching Noelle. 

What did I learn? 

1.) Print and carry service dog handouts for stores and pass them out. 

2.) I am not good at arguing. I tend to get way more bent out of shape than I want to. Yes, an access challenge is a civil rights violation. It's as much a civil rights violation as saying, "You can't shop here because you're (insert race, or religion, or sexual orientation). And yes, it makes me angry. But when I get angry, I lose, even when I'm right. 

3.) Practice access challenges. Practice them over and over until they don't upset me. Pass out the handout, and play look at that with Noelle, while the person reads it. 

4.) Breathe. 

OK, so that sucked. I'll get some paperwork printed very soon and be ready. This is the law. Read it. Follow it. And watch us work in public because THIS is how a service dog behaves. if a dog is running around the store, sniffing products, bothering people, walking up to people, it's a pet in a vest!!!!!! 

Service dogs down/stay in public, don't sniff shelves, are focused on their handler, don't go to make friends. They are quiet and better behaved than most kids. Noelle is still learning and will screw up, that's why she has an "in training" patch on her vest.
Not all states allow in training dogs to work in public but Illinois does! 

"Specific laws in the State of Illinois state that that a trainer of guide dogs or support dogs shall have the right to be accompanied by a dog that is being trained for the purpose. These laws are The Guide Dog Act, Public Act 93-0532, The White Cane Law and the Guide Dog Access Act, 720 ILCS 630."

I get that the clerk was just trying to do her job, but at the same time I was just trying to buy stuff. It really sucked. And Noelle barking, oh boy, that really added to my stress. I apologized, explained she was training, bought my stuff and left the store.

Now... on to another thing that sucked. 

Last night, I forgot to bolus for a very carb filled dinner. Sloppy joes, corn, and potato chips. 70 bazillion grams of carbs, no insulin to cover. Blood sugar went sky high. I figured it out a few hours later and gave myself a correction dose. Then I went to bed. My pump got dislodged overnight. And the insulin from my correction dose pooled on top of my skin. 

All in all, I went about 12 hours without enough insulin. The results were not pretty. I woke up to high blood sugar, a massive headache, nausea, and large ketones. Ketones are a dangerous byproduct of insufficient insulin. The body burns fat for energy because glucose is unavailable. Insulin is the magical key that unlocks cells to allow glucose in for energy. Without insulin, glucose accumulates in the blood stream, and the body freaks out and starts burning fat for energy. Ketones are evidence of burning fat for energy and when ketones get high enough, they causes a build up of some pretty toxic acidic crap. 

That's right folks, I woke up on the pathway to diabetic ketoacidocis which can cause your brain to swell into your brain stem. Good morning! Er, no.

I drank lots of fluids to flush the ketones and lower my blood sugar. And I gave myself a huge insulin correction, and changed some pump settings. My blood sugar dropped back into range after a few hours. And the ketones are gone. Crisis averted.

What upset me the most was I tried to do the right thing before I went to bed. I knew I was high, and I corrected, darn it! But the insulin stayed on top of my skin, so when I pulled my set, insulin spilled out. It's hard to deal with doing the right things and getting bad results anyway.

It's disheartening. Just like getting in trouble in a store. It's disheartening and stressful doing the right things and failing anyway.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

mjpa said:


> What a fascinating thread! I am in awe of what you accomplished with Honey and what you are accomplishing with Noelle. I teared up a bit when you talked about losing Honey. (((hugs)))


Thank you for your kind words about Dear Honey. I still miss her very much. For Noelle's Gotcha Day I made a video you might enjoy. I posted it on an other thread, but I think it belongs here as well. Enjoy. 

https://youtu.be/s2XZ7iPkLEg


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow, bit of a bad day there. trying to see a bright side, you are aware of what to do to prevent those days from happening again. 

I think the printouts are a great idea. Poor Noelle did the best she could, but that scuffling kid would have triggered me, too. Curious how much of her barking reaction was caused by the kid and how much by you getting upset? Sort of an avalanche of issues and all she did was bark. Good girl!

The insulin pump thing, that's scary. How often does it dislodge like that? Is there a way to prevent that? You do such a phenomenal job keeping up with things just to have a mechanical failure trip you up like that. 

Glad you are able to repair the damage, but I wish there was a way to prevent it in the first place. 

Thanks for the updates, this is a fascinating view into your world.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks BK,

It really was the perfect storm. I'm upset and this kid is scaring my dog. Not sure what caused Noelle to bark, but probably a combination of everything. Paperwork would help. Hand it off, and go somewhere else for a bit so I can calm down. I don't handle stress like I used to. 24 cycles of high dose chemotherapy damaged my brain, and I don't have the same filters I used to have. Let the paperwork talk is my new plan.

Dislodged pump tubing is a serious downside of pumping insulin. I insert insulin pump sets every three days. A spring loaded applicator with an insertion needle goes POINK! and leave a tiny little Teflon needle under my skin, stuck on there with a bandage. My insulin pump tubing clicks into a plastic part on the set bandage with a loud CLICK! 

Does it hurt?

Well, I did just stick a needle in my skin, so yes! But, usually it only hurts for a minute or so. Then it stops. Once everything is connected, I totally forget I'm wearing it. 

Downside of pumping is I only use one type of insulin. If something goes haywire with my pump, I'm left without any insulin. Then ketones build up and things go to hell in a hand basket. 

I can tape my set on with tape, but I usually don't. Because a dislodged set overnight happens once or twice a year. It's uncommon. Annoying! But uncommon. Tonight I'll sleep like a rock and wake up with beautiful blood sugar numbers. Sometimes in life you just have to roll with it.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I guess I stick every three days is better than injections once or even twice daily. Still, you are braver than I am. (tattoos, piercings and all! lol)

I am so loving learning your side of living with diabetes. I usually only get to see the results of mismanagement at work and, in my ignorance, did not realize just how complicated it can be. 

Thank you for letting me see the other side, maybe I can use a bit more compassion with come of our patients. I honestly just 'assumed' they could eat correctly, give themselves their dose and go on their merry way. Goes to show, no matter how much one knows, there is still so much more to learn. Thank you for tonight's life lesson.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

BK,

I hope this helps you gain some insight into how difficult it is to deal with diabetes. I can do all the right things:

Measure food with a measuring cup. Calculate the right amount of carbs. Give myself the correct insulin bolus, and end up with a blood sugar of 399. Why? Because my body started digesting the food before the insulin went to work. 

Well, let's try that again.

Measure food with a measuring cup. Calculate the right amount of carbs. Give myself the correct insulin bolus, and end up with a BG of 34. Why? Because my insulin started lowering my blood glucose before my body started digesting the food.

Let's try that again.

Measure the food with a measuring cup, calculate carbs, bolus appropriately. BG rises to 163, drops back down to 108. Why? Because I am wearing pink socks, it's a Friday, and magic unicorns are real.

I have wonderful tools to help me manage, but the tools aren't perfect. I have insulin that works really well, but not perfectly either. I'm expected to do a perfect job taking over the function of a human organ using imperfect medications and imperfect tools. Insulin is so expensive in the USA that people are rationing it. They are not taking the full dose because they cannot afford to.

This is the monthly estimate with my health insurance. I hope this is not the final price. $1,470 a month for two vials of insulin is more than I can afford every month. Say prayers for me. Because I am really scared right now. This can't be the real price. It just can't be how much I have to pay until I reach my deductible. It just... can't.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I just hate to hear you had such a BAD day!!! So this is for the idiot at Walgreens.......





AND THIS IS FOR YOU & NOELLE.........................


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

What a day at the store! People are pretty quick to judge a service dog for a person who does not have an "obvious" disability. I like your print out idea and don't hesitate to ask for a manager next time . I'm sure this cashier would not challenge you hard when you say "she is a service dog and if you'd like, I can verify it. Could you call me your manager ??? *sweetest smile*". 

And what a scare with the insulin spilling onto your skin. I'm glad to hear things are under control. Just a thought - do you think Noelle can alert you if it spills onto your skin? Train her like how she alerts you with the lows? (Please forgive me for my ignorance... But you are so kind in educating us)

I'm baffled by the cost of insulin. That is just too high!!! 

I hope you'll have a great new years eve and day!!!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Sammy,

You're brilliant. I mean it. Smart, smart, smart, smart, smart. Insulin smells like Band-aids. I know, it's weird, but it's true. Open a box of plastic Band-aids and that's the smell of insulin. I could...

Put a drop of insulin on a pad, click, treat, repeat.
Put a drop of insulin under an old set, encourage her to smell it, click, treat, repeat.

Noelle would soon learn to alert me to the smell of a leaking pump set. 
This would be a game changer. No one likes to wake up to a leaking pump set. Usually my first clue things have gone sideways is smelling Band-aids. But, of course, I smell it in higher concentrations than Noelle would. Noelle could let me know far ahead of time that my site isn't absorbing well and insulin is pooling instead of absorbing.

Huh, that would be easy to train and so darn useful. 

Yay! Thank you for suggesting a task for Noelle. We can do this. 

And the cost of insulin is shocking in the USA. It's $35 a vial in Canada. It's 4 Euros in Spain. If that page from my insurance company is right, insulin will be $735 a vial. I can fly to Spain, buy a years worth of insulin and fly home, for less than two vials.

I paid $300 a vial in 2016. If it's been jacked up to $735 a vial I will be terrified, but not surprised. I'll know my final price soon. That was just an estimate. Hopefully my co-pay is lower and I won't be freaking out. I have different health insurance this year. I am hoping it works out much better than 2016. Otherwise, I'm getting plane tickets!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Sammy! You're brilliant!!! 

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Ok you guys are making me blush!!! 

The cost of insulin vials are ridiculous!!! My husband told me something similar happened to epipens... That is just crazy and there should be some action taken by the government... So... Time to plan a trip to Canada . We are only a drive away


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

You run the risk of having your insulin seized at the border. It is illegal to bring it into the USA. My doctor calls smuggling insulin into the US an act of civil disobedience, and I think he's right. You do what you have to do to survive.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Sammy,
> 
> You're brilliant. I mean it. Smart, smart, smart, smart, smart. Insulin smells like Band-aids. I know, it's weird, but it's true. Open a box of plastic Band-aids and that's the smell of insulin. I could...
> 
> ...


Can you order online from a canadian pharmacy ?


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

No. It is illegal. It is legal for a Canadian citizen to buy a vial of Humalog insulin at their pharmacy over the counter, put it in a box with a frozen plastic soda pop bottle wrapped in zipper bags, put it in a box and mail it to me overnight. That is 100% legal for a Canadian to mail. It is also 100% illegal for me to receive it, and it may be stopped at the border.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Click-N-Treat said:


> No. It is illegal. It is legal for a Canadian citizen to buy a vial of Humalog insulin at their pharmacy over the counter, put it in a box with a frozen plastic soda pop bottle wrapped in zipper bags, put it in a box and mail it to me overnight. That is 100% legal for a Canadian to mail. It is also 100% illegal for me to receive it, and it may be stopped at the border.


Look at the last paragraph on this page. It seems to say otherwise, but I don't know how valid this is.

https://www.pharmacychecker.com/brand/price-comparison/novolog/100+u&252ml/


**U.S. government officials have stated that individuals who order non-controlled prescription drugs from Canada or other foreign sources (up to a three-month supply) for their own use are not being pursued or prosecuted - although it is technically not legal for individuals to import most prescription drugs. The U.S FDA regulates the safety and efficacy of medications sold in U.S. pharmacies. Medications dispensed from outside the U.S. are regulated for safety and efficacy by pharmaceutical/pharmacy regulatory authorities in other countries. Read how regulations may differ by country.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Novolog is a prescription and not over the counter in the USA. It is over the counter in Canada. And they seized insulin at the border if you read earlier in the page.

"The FDA and the CBP inspected packages at the mail facilities in Los Angeles, New York and Chicago, and detained or seized 583 packages. Preliminary findings show that certain drug products from abroad, such as insulin..."

So... yeah, there's a risk of never getting it. 

I could drive from Illinois to Canada, buy insulin, and drive home. If I have to do this to survive, I will become a smuggler. But, let me see if my prescription co-pay is way lower than the estimate. I will know tomorrow or Monday. It could be $45 for six vials, a three month supply. Cross your fingers and toes that it is. I hope my health insurance is going to work well for me in 2017. It was a disaster this year. 2017 has to be better.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

FDA targets illegal online pharmacies in globally coordinated action 
Here's what's up with the FDA and seizing medications. Not happy about this.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

I have just reached Medicare age and had to change pharmacies--plus I have to buy Mr. Neely's Addison's drugs on top of it.

After searching on www.goodrx.com, I found that Walmart is my best bargain. It looks like Sam's Club might work better for you, with a stated price of $210.37 for a 10-ml vial of Novolog.

I frequently use GoodRx.com to figure out which pharmacy to use. I suggested it to another friend and he saved a boatload on his glaucoma meds by just using a different local pharmacy.

Here's what GoodRx shows when comparing prices of Novolog, 10 ml vials.

https://www.goodrx.com/novolog?drug-name=novolog&form=vial&dosage=10ml-of-100mg-ml&quantity=&days_supply=&label_override=Novolog

People pharmacies don't always have veterinary meds, though. If you ever need them, I recommend https://www.petrescuerx.com/ (Pet Rescue Rx), which has good prices and donates all profits to the animal rescue of your choosing.

Good luck! I love reading about your training adventures.

Marguerite


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I am so hoping you will get that lower co-pay............I know I could not afford my maintenance drugs without help from the state! Before my disease disabled me from working I ended up using up my retirement fund (IRA) to pay for my medical costs (my employer did not provide health insurance) ........ I became 'poor' and qualified for medical after I turned 62! Those years were rough!
Just 'one' of my maintenance meds is over $10.00 per capsule.......and since it is only 18mcg that makes it more expensive than gold!!!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks for telling me about Good RX. Hopefully things will work out next year. I really can't take the stress of having to choose between the mortgage and insulin. It made my life a constant scramble and hard. I can choose not to have cable to save money. I can choose not to buy a fancy new car. But, I can't choose not to use a medication that I really can't afford. I feel like I'm straining to making a Ferrari car payment on a Ford budget.

I am hoping i chose the right insurance plan this year, and hoping that all I have to come up with every month is a small copay. Coming up with thousands upfront before health insurance starts working adds a great deal of strain to my family every year. Chronic illness and high deductibles do not mix because we have to meet our high deductibles each year without a break.










That cannot be real. Must be a misprint. Right? No. That's from a real insurance plan from Illinois in 2017. That plan would have cost me $469 a month for a $20 coupon in December. And I have type 1 diabetes, not type 2, but the idea that an insurance company has deductibles so high that they essentially fund zero healthcare makes me seriously angry.

I hope I picked the right plan. I can't take another year like 2016.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Thanks for telling me about Good RX. Hopefully things will work out next year. I really can't take the stress of having to choose between the mortgage and insulin. It made my life a constant scramble and hard. I can choose not to have cable to save money. I can choose not to buy a fancy new car. But, I can't choose not to use a medication that I really can't afford. I feel like I'm straining to making a Ferrari car payment on a Ford budget.
> 
> I am hoping i chose the right insurance plan this year, and hoping that all I have to come up with every month is a small copay. Coming up with thousands upfront before health insurance starts working adds a great deal of strain to my family every year. Chronic illness and high deductibles do not mix because we have to meet our high deductibles each year without a break.
> 
> ...


Nope You either pay or you pay, basically higher premiums generally not always mean less deductables kinda like car insurance, if I didn't have insurance my meds would be roughly $1000~$1200 a month. I'm lucky my new job covers all my health insurance, my co pays for meds is $120 a month, my old job paid half the insurance and my co-pays on meds were almost $300 a month.

So I understand, health insurance companies are bad but pharmaceutical are the worst, one of my scripts went from $89 for a month no insurance to $397 so they suck


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I hope you get your meds at a fair price. Crossed fingers and toes.

No way that insulin is over the counter in Canada, though. No serious meds are.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

There is a type of insulin available at Walmart without a prescription in most states, but not all. It's an old form of insulin that doesn't work well for me. Apparently in Ontario, you can buy NovoRapid insulin without a prescription. Or at least you could a few years ago. That may have changed. 

A friend of mine brought a broken American vial of insulin to the pharmacy while on vacation, and they were able to buy a replacement without any hassle. Might depend on the area.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Regarding insurance coverage, I had to do a whole new reassessment of my coverage once I reached Medicare age in September.

I too was on an expensive drug, but not as critical as insulin. I have psoriatic arthritis, an autoimmune disease, and I had been giving myself Enbrel shots once a week. Between insurance and a support plan the drug manufacturer offered, I could pay $10 for $1500 worth of drugs a month. 

But Medicare, in its wisdom, will not cover Enbrel. I asked my rheumatologist what her other senior patients are doing and she didn't have a good recommendation, but did note that the alternative (hospital-based infusion of Remicade every 8 weeks) is covered at 80% by Medicare, but some co-pays remain. And Remicade is equally if not more expensive than Enbrel was. (Good move, government. Cost yourself even more money by not covering a drug I can administer at home.)

It was my doctor's receptionist who had the solution. She sent me to an insurance broker who put together a set of plans that included regular Medicare, a part D prescription drug plan through another company, and a plan that COVERS CO-PAYS, a class of coverage that I only recently learned existed. 

The broker was friendly, helpful, and did not charge me for her services. And together it costs less than my regular marketplace insurance would have been this year. WAY less. And I never would have navigated that maze of information myself to get exactly what I needed.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Insulin will be $45 for 6 vials, a 90 day supply. That estimate was way off. I can breathe now and not freak out. OK, I can do this. A year's supply of medications for both Myasthenia Gravis and T1D will be reasonable and stress free. Cheers for 2017, which has already started out better than 2016.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Insulin will be $45 for 6 vials, a 90 day supply. That estimate was way off. I can breathe now and not freak out. OK, I can do this. A year's supply of medications for both Myasthenia Gravis and T1D will be reasonable and stress free. Cheers for 2017, which has already started out better than 2016.


Excellent! We are off to a great start here!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

What a relief!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Oooofff - those original numbers were seriously scary! You all make me ever more grateful for the NHS - and even more determined to protect it from those who are trying to run it down in order to replace it with a profit oriented model...


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Yesss, I am so glad your meds won't ruin you in 2017 ! 

The meds I take are between 580$ and almost 800$ per month, depending on my dosage. Thank god we have medicare in Canada ! I can't imagine having to worry about being able to treat yourself when you're sick...


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Dechi,

It's a constant stressful nightmare having to come up with so much money to fund health care. It's over half of our household budget.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Insulin will be $45 for 6 vials, a 90 day supply. That estimate was way off. I can breathe now and not freak out. OK, I can do this. A year's supply of medications for both Myasthenia Gravis and T1D will be reasonable and stress free. Cheers for 2017, which has already started out better than 2016.


Wonderful news! I hope things keep getting better!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Insulin will be $45 for 6 vials, a 90 day supply. That estimate was way off. I can breathe now and not freak out. OK, I can do this. A year's supply of medications for both Myasthenia Gravis and T1D will be reasonable and stress free. Cheers for 2017, which has already started out better than 2016.


Such a relief on your pricing! I am loving reading this thread, thanks to your generosity in sharing, Click-n-treat. After seeing that estimate and reading your real life dilemma in this area, I wonder if it comes to it, whether sharing with your Congress members might at some point be a thought.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I would love to address the entire congress on this issue, not that that would ever happen. But they are all incredibly wealthy and cannot comprehend what a struggle it is to try to pay for medication that you really cannot afford. Trying to explain to congress what this is like, is like trying to describe the smell the number four makes when you color it purple. It is incomprehensible. Because they cannot comprehend it, they cannot help me. 

When I realize that I have to pay a huge deductible every year to survive, I feel hopeless. It's always incredibly painful in January when the deductible resets, the financial boulder crashes down the mountain side, and I have to spend the rest of the year hauling it up again. And next year the same boulder will fall. And the following year, and the year after that. Needing expensive healthcare to survive makes me feel so guilty. I am why my family hurts financially. Me. And I have no hope of it getting better. The people in charge of fixing it cannot hear me.

It is exhausting, demeaning, demoralizing, and painful to fight so hard to survive cancer, myasthenia gravis, and type 1 diabetes, only to watch my survival bankrupt my family. Instead of being a source of inspiration, hope, encouragement and light, I am the reason my family is hurting financially. Not an hour goes by when I am unaware of this. 

I feel, at least a few times a year, like my family would be better off if I ate a gun. And the sad reality is, financially, my death would be the best thing that could happen to family. They would always be able to afford food, the utilities, and the house, instead of having to choose who not to pay every month. It shouldn't have to be this way, but it is this way.

Because I need expensive healthcare, my family is caught in a trap. Our income is too high to qualify for any kind of government assistance, but too low to be able to afford healthcare. Between premiums and deductibles, we're trapped paying for a Ferrari on a Ford budget. We know we can't afford it, but we have no choice.

The people in charge of making it better cannot understand the trap that I am in, the trap that millions and millions of us are in. The people in charge will never choose between healthcare and food. Healthcare and the mortgage. Healthcare and the utilities. They will never wonder if they should kill themselves to prevent their family from being bankrupted by their chronic illness. 

The people in charge will never understand how much this hurts. And the people in charge will never fix it. They will continue to enrich themselves and their friends, continue to toast their cleverness and success. My voice is something they will never notice and never hear.

Instead my family will continue to dance on the edge of financial ruin, choosing between healthcare and the mortgage, healthcare and the utilities, health care and food. We've done this tango for the last 20 years. We can do it for 20 more. But, oh, what is it like to live in a country where no one ever looks in the mirror and wonders if suicide is better than paying for chronic illness? Because I wonder. I wonder. 

This world is full of beauty. It's full of things to do and enjoy. I have a thousand reasons to fight for survival. A million reasons why I fought through 24 cycles of chemotherapy, 10 hours of surgery. I have been to hell and back. I have kicked death in the face over and over just to live this long. I want to be alive! I do. 

Until I look at my healthcare bills, and remember my health care is bankrupting my family. Then... then I want to eat a gun. It shouldn't have to be this way, but I have no hope of it getting better. The people in charge cannot hear me. 

So, I will push the healthcare boulder up the hill, and choose who not to pay this month, and next month, and the next. And sometimes in the middle of the night, I will still wonder if my family would be better off if I ate a gun. And then I will breathe. I will remember that I am loved and needed. And then I'll keep fighting, because fighting is what I do best.

This is the sound of one voice, a voice that matters to my family and friends. A voice the people in charge will never notice or hear. But, sometimes, I wish someone in charge would stop and listen.

I'd tell them I want to live in a country where no one living with chronic illness considers suicide to keep from bankrupting their family.
I want to live in a country where no one cries in the pharmacy and leaves without their medication because they cannot afford it.
I want to live in a country where no one chooses between healthcare and the rent, healthcare and the utilities, healthcare and clothes for their children, healthcare and food. 

I do not care if it is a republican plan, a democrat plan, a bipartisan plan, or an independent plan. I do not care how we get there. I do not care who takes credit for it when we arrive. I just need for us to get there. How can we get there?

That is what I would tell congress if they would listen to me. I really wish they would listen.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

C&T, I am in tears. I live in just that country. My sister, my mother and myself have all suffered cancer in just such a place as you describe. Through all the years of treatment, anxiety and sorrow, the one worry we never had was how to pay for it all. And now we are constantly being told that the UK - one of the richest countries in the world - "cannot afford" the NHS (healthcare spend in the UK is approximately 50% of the USA). We can, of course, afford tax breaks for the wealthy and for big corporations... Too many of our politicians and those lobbying them see the profits made by health care insurers in the US and want a slice of the pie, and too many people have forgotten, after growing up with wrap round healthcare where the most we pay is a few pounds for each prescription, what it is like to face the choice between healthcare and paying the rent. 

I can barely imagine the burden of the anxiety you carry every day, and am filled with admiration at your courage and good humour carrying it. Never think that your family, friends or country would be better off if you were not there - love is far greater and far more important than anything that money can buy.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What you just wrote needs to go viral...............................post it to your wall and ask people to share it............I would!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes, please post this and let's share it far and wide. Yu brought tears to my eyes because I know how that feels. No one should ever know that desperation, ever. 

Copy and paste it and send it to congress. Better yet, send it every time you go to the pharmacy and debate with yourself which is more important, medication or food? Maybe, just maybe, if they see it often enough, someone *might* feel the need to look into it. One can hope, right? One must always hope.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

A huge virtual hug your way!!!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I went to the pharmacy with my new insurance. This year, I chose a more expensive health insurance policy with co-payments for medications that aren't tied to the deductible. 

Right now, this is what the butter compartment looks like in my fridge.









If we open it up, we can see what peace of mind looks like. 









Yes, my fridge is full of insulin. I have what I need and I feel so much better. It was $45 for all of this insulin. Life in a bottle. Joy in a bottle. I've got enough insulin in my fridge to last until April. 

This is much better, and has dropped my stress significantly. My next two items are a new insulin pump, and glucose monitoring sensors. 

After we went to the pharmacy drive through, Noelle and I went to our local grocery store. We bought a few things. Noelle did a magnificent down/stay while I talked to someone about poodles, see?









She's getting better around shopping carts, but needs to work on her close loose leash walk. She wants to pull too much. We will finally go to Starbucks on Saturday and Noelle can practice under the table/down/stay on her mat. 

We will be making trips to our local mall for training. Walk with me, not ahead of me, with me, and not to far out to the left, either. Ride the elevator up and down, up again and down. Then go to the food court for a snack. Down/stay on a mat under the table. As much as I hate big purses, I need a bigger bag to carry her mat. Maybe I'll buy a new purse... at the mall!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

What a beautiful sight! 

Dumb question, what plans do you have for bizarre scenarios such as power failures? Do you have a generator to power the fridge so the insulin stays safe? (I'm not trying to be a downer, just wondering).

Noelle is showing off how professional she has become, good girls!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Click-n-treat your post touched my heart, I am so sorry that you, anyone, has to make those choices to live. It makes me mad, and wonder why someone living in a country like the USA is in your position. When you are alone with your thoughts in the middle of the night, remember how loved you are, and how devavasting it would be for your family without you. I know they are just fleeting thoughts in moments of sadness, but having them is just not fair to you. I will be thinking about you everyday and wondering what WE as a group can do.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

BK, 

Now, that's not a dumb question at all. I live in tornado alley. It's not uncommon for us to lose power during huge summer storms, and stay out for awhile. My neighbor has a generator and we do use that to keep the fridge running. 

The way the power grid is lined up on our street, sometimes the neighbors will still have power, so I'll bring all my insulin vials over to their house for safe keeping in their butter compartment. If everyone is out, and the generator goes down, i have frozen two liter bottles and a cooler. When you're looking at 2,000 in medication going bad because it got warm, you think these things through!

Yes, Noelle is making progress. Unfortunately, we didn't make it to Starbucks. I got swamped with work.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Thank you for your compassion. Yes, I do struggle with despair. This is never easy. I've learned to buy extra food and stock the pantry and freezer for times when the healthcare dragon burns up all our money. I know how to cook, and I can manage to feed our family on the cheap when I have to. 

Feeding the healthcare dragon is something I have to do. I have a part time job and every dollar I make goes to feed the healthcare dragon, and it's still not enough. I'm not well enough for full time work, but I do what I can to help my family. And yes, I do get upset. But, I cannot change it. All I can do is my best.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Today was the big day. We practiced and practiced playing cafe in the house. Today I finally took the plunge and brought Noelle with me to Starbucks. Noelle walked through the store to the counter and sat. She downed when i asked. I paid for my coffee and got some cream. Then I put Noelle's mat under the table. She climbed right on her mat and did a down.










Early on she broke her down/stay twice. But, then she settled in nicely and stayed put. For a while, I kept my foot on the leash, since I use a little 2 foot leash when we work, but after awhile I forgot, and so did Noelle.










She just hung out while I drank my coffee. I tossed Zuke's mini treats to her every so often. The mat is a good place to be. She was wonderful on her mat and did super at Starbucks. Perfect score for heeling, waiting quietly, being controlled around the doors, ignoring people, and heeling in the parking lot. Just excellent stuff. 

I love Noelle's natural reserved nature around strangers. She's the perfect level of aloof. Even when people coo at her, she just lets it roll off her and doesn't get super distracted by it. She doesn't give off "come pet me" vibes. Does she know she has a job to do and her jacket is her uniform? Maybe.

As always, her recovery from startle remains awesome. I moved a chair in Starbucks and it made a loud scraping nose. Noelle jumped at the sudden noise, but didn't lose her head and went right under the table without any concern. She can jump and startle, but she can't freak out and start barking, or tremble over a noise. 

When we came home from Starbucks, I started training Noelle to recognize the smell of insulin. If you open a box of plastic Band Aids and smell them, that is exactly what insulin smells like. Why? No idea. But, that's the smell of insulin. A few days ago, my insulin pump set was spilling insulin on my skin. This made me pretty sick. Usually my first clue things aren't working is feeling terrible. 

Now, Noelle could sniff out the leaking pump set and let me know, hey, this smells like a cookie party. Today I introduced the scent. I'll work on it for the next few weeks until she knows smell insulin, tell mom!

All in all, I am super pleased with Noelle right now. There are gadgets that can tell me if my blood sugar is climbing or going low. But, there are no gadgets that can tell me my insulin pump site is leaking. Noelle's nose knows, and that right there is a game changer.

Speaking of game changers, I'm getting a new insulin pump. It will be $3,328.17. I see that number and my heart sinks. I'll be making payments on it for the entire year, but complication free diabetes is priceless. I think a new pump falls into the category of expensive, but worth it.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Great job Noelle!! That is one disciplined puppy on the mat  I hope you will have continued successes!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Click-N-Treat that is so wonderful that your outing had such great success and as usual your post is so descriptive that the collection of your posts in this thread could be a training manual.


----------



## Sisterteacher (Jan 8, 2017)

I just got a spoo to owner train as a DAD for myself. She's 9 weeks old and has learned to sit on command and down. I'm excited about how well your baby is doing. Hopefully, Daisy will do as well. Also, thank you for the info on your training.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Sisterteacher said:


> I just got a spoo to owner train as a DAD for myself. She's 9 weeks old and has learned to sit on command and down. I'm excited about how well your baby is doing. Hopefully, Daisy will do as well. Also, thank you for the info on your training.


I'm going to say something that will sound like an advertisement, and I guess it is, but I hope it's also helpful information.

I helped Debby Kay (an internationally known detection dog trainer) develop an online course to help owner-trainers teach their dogs how to detect scents related to their medical condition, usually diabetes. She also sells the course on DVD with all the videos and printable materials as the online course.

It's a real bargain, compared with the price of attending her on-site workshops--although they are terrific, in my opinion (I've been on-hand to help with several of them). The DVD actually costs less than the online course, which is only available for 6 months once you sign up. The DVD is on her web site at Debby Kay Detection Dog Training | Home of the Super Sniffer® Training Program.

At the moment, she is in South Africa, giving a seminar, and won't be back until February (2017). In the meantime, I'm available to answer training questions at [email protected].

Marguerite

PS--Debby has served as an expert witness in trials holding unethical service dog providers who sell under-trained or non-trained dogs.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I'll look into it. Thanks! Right now scent detection is going remarkably well. Noelle's nose knows. We worked on detecting a leaking insulin pump again. Insulin has such a strong and obvious smell. I scented a pad with insulin and clicked/treated. Then I had Noelle select the insulin scented container out of several distractions, click/treat. Then I hid the pad on my body and waited. I cued Noelle in to look for the scent, click/treat. We'll keep practicing. 

Lately, I've been running high, which is super annoying. I haven't trained Noelle to alert to high, mostly because I know when my blood glucose is high. High blood glucose is only shocking when something goes wrong with my pump, so training to alert to a leak is a good idea.

After we worked on sniffing out insulin, Noelle practiced picking up her mat off the floor and handing it to me. I'm trying to train Noelle to generalize, GET. Get what I tell you to get, bring it to me, give it to me, get a treat.

We are about 3% on this task. She doesn't comprehend GET. Fetch and bring back we can do with toys, but not other objects. Anyone have advice on training a reliable retrieve?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Mine don't enjoy retrieving, so we have rather given up on it as a game, but I had most success teaching it backwards - starting with giving the object to me (after I had handed it to the dog), then picking it up when I dropped it, then when it was tossed a short distance. I suspect recognising different objects by name is a different skill, best taught separately, but encouraging her eventually to pick up the object rather than simply indicate it. But she is a bright bunny - by the time you read this she will probably have got both ideas!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I am sooooo late to this thread. But my goodness! I am impressed with you as a trainer and Noelle's wonderful ability to learn and engage so well with you. You guys are amazing. I think that pump sounds like a godsend. To be able to stay on top of it that way must make a lot of difference and your up and coming new one will be even better. I'm very happy to hear how you are keeping things pretty darn under control. I appreciate your posts and learned a lot reading them. Noelle is darling. You are lucky to have such a wonderful dog. And she's lucky to have such a great friend, owner and trainer.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I agree with Lily, Click-N-Treat. You have provided a veritable training manual here on PF. Without comparing, I just can't imagine anyone doing it better and simultaneously providing more fun for the service dog!

So love that you started by building your relationship and love together, and moved on from there. You have a wonderful program!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

One of the big risks I took was choosing a puppy for a future diabetes alert dog. When I met Noelle, I paid close attention to body sensitivity. A service dog is going to get her tail stepped on. She's going to get nudged by strangers. If the dog is super sensitive to touch, this is going to be a problem in public. Noelle has low body sensitivity. I can do just about anything to her and she's not going to react negatively.

Another critical thing was rapid recovery from startle. Shopping carts rattle, kids run, machines whir. People throw pop cans in the trash two inches from you. The world is a chaotic and noisy place sometimes. A dog that freaks out over every noise is never going to work out. Noelle has a rapid recovery. Jump, turn, what? Oh, who cares. 

She's not a huge fan of when I pull a shopping cart out, especially when the other carts bang. We'll go to the grocery store, sit together on a bench and watch shopping carts bang and clatter. Did you know you can microwave liverwurst and it turns into rubbery bits of dog awesome? Bang goes the cart, click, treat repeat until she doesn't give a hoot about carts. Getting her used to things in the world is the socialization we're doing this year.

Socialization now is different than when I started with my young service dog pup. What I didn't do was socialize her by bringing her up to every stranger for petting. I did let kids say hi, and strangers say hi, of course. I just didn't make that a priority. As a future service dog, the ability to ignore people was more valuable than shaping Noelle into a super social dog. I wanted Noelle to believe that strangers are for ignoring, not befriending. This is why I don't allow Noelle to play off leash with other dogs, or greet on leash, either. Dogs are to be ignored. They're in the environment, but not something to say hi to. Hey, that's a dog. I'm a dog. Dogs are good. I can be calm around dogs. Hey, that's a man wearing a ski mask, boots and a hat. He has no face. I can be calm around him. That aloof attitude is exactly what I worked on when Noelle was young.

Still, I had to get Noelle out and about and make sure she saw people of all sizes, ages, shapes, nationalities and colors. Look at the lady, click/treat. Look at the man, click/treat. Oh, he has a hat, treat party for hats. Kids, how many kids, five! Oh, that's a five treat event for looking at the kids! I wanted to teach young Noelle that we're in the world together, and everything we do, we do together. 

Socialization is ongoing. Yesterday we saw balloons! Lots and lots of balloons. Noelle had never seen balloons before and was a little unsure. So, I stopped in the parking lot and shoved treats in her mouth while I talked about the pretty balloons. Happy prattle and treats made Noelle think, oh, balloons make good stuff for poodles happen. Balloons are cool. 

Yesterday we waited in a very long line at the grocery store, and there were tons of people going in all directions. Noelle maintained a sit, despite the baby in the cart behind us who was cooing, "doggie!" Did Noelle maintain eye contact with me? Of course not! She was looking at the kid and wagging her tail. Despite being distracted Noelle stayed next to me and didn't move, even when shopping carts and people were inches away. 

The only time Noelle moved was when she was almost hit by a shopping cart. Then she did the cutest jump spin and sat on my feet. She maintained her composure, though. Down/stay while I'm buying stuff is now routine with one cue. We haven't been training seriously for very long, but I have to say I'm happy with what I'm seeing in public. 

I went low yesterday and Noelle cued into that too. She tapped my leg and nudged me, and jumped up and down. Magic cookie smell! YAY! It was 2 am, so our party was a little subdued, but I made sure to reward Noelle as richly as she rewards me.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I was sitting on the bed with my computer when Noelle came charging over. She got in my face and grunted. OK, that's weird. I got up, and she tapped my knee with her paw, and grunted some more. Tap, tap, grunt, grunt. I checked my number and... I'm low!

SHE DID IT!!!!!!! Whoopeeee! Noelle told me I was low before I knew I was low. She did it! Just like we practiced. WHOOOPEEEE! YAY! Good girl. Good dog. That's magic cookie smell all right. You did it! Wow! 

No prompting on my end, just Noelle doing her job. YAY! I am overjoyed right now. Just like I trained it. 

OK, um, time to drink a Cherry Coke or or something. I got so excited I forgot to treat my low.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

That is great news!!! Yay, yay, yay!!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Brilliant news! Well done, Noelle, and well done to her human for the long, patient training that has brought her to this point.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

You and Noelle are such a fantastic team! That is such amazing progress, she is so impressive.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow, you must be a very proud Mummy - Noel is doing what she was trained to do and she alerted you. Good Dog


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle went for the long grocery shop this morning. Lots of strangers cooed and cooed at her. She ignored it at first, but gradually she got excited and reverted to Noelle the happy puppy. Uh oh! Noelle is not walking next to me, she is scampering next to me. This is not good. Scamper! Scuttle, scuttle, scamper, go, go, go! 

Every person who cooed at her made Noelle even more happy. Happy Noelle is adorable, because she's smiling at people, which makes people coo at her, which makes Noelle even happier. Scamper, scamper, scuttle, scuttle, scamper, go, go, go!

Uh oh!

OK, young lady, let's rein it in. I took Noelle over to a quiet corner by the flower cooler, and blocked off access to us with my shopping cart, and played Look at That. A loud cart goes by, Look at that! Treat. Lady cooing at Noelle, Look at That! Treat. 

She got the sillies under control, and we returned to shopping. I expect my service dog to behave like a five-year-old on their best behavior. But, most five-year-old's will occasionally get the sillies and need help calming down. Blocking off access to us, doing eye contact games, sits and downs, and calming games, really helped Noelle refocus. 

I want her to lose focus and get the sillies in public, because then I can correct her and let her know that's the wrong thing to do. Like shaking herself indoors. No one wants dog hair flying on them. Yes, poodles don't shed, but it's still horrible manners for a service dog to shake their body in public. So, I insist on doing that outside the store.

"Shake it off!" Noelle shakes her body, then we go in the store. If she starts to shake, I correct it. Then when we leave the store, she shakes her body and I praise like crazy.

Today, Noelle started to shake and stopped herself! OK, I'll admit, I did an internal back flip when she stopped herself. She was just about to shake, caught herself, and didn't do it. Noelle wants to do the right things. It's in her nature to figure out what pleases me and then deliver that. Man, oh, man do I love seeing that in my dog. When the light goes on, and she gets it, wow I love it.

Today she got silly in the store. Not bad, no running wild, no leaping on strangers, barking, not out of control. Just, silly, like a happy wiggling puppy. Noelle is still 75% puppy and learning the right things. She will be 15 months on the 31st. So, she is a very young dog. We've only been seriously training together since November 1st, so about 2 1/2 months. Noelle has learned a tremendous amount in such a short time.

My next goal for her is a CGC. We need to get her wild wagging excitement under control. Noelle loves when people pet her. She gets so happy her whole body just explodes with joy. She starts out sitting, but then it dissolves into please rub my belly, and please love me even more. And then it becomes, leaping, and jumping, and wiggling and, oh crap.

Now, a CGC evaluator told me if Noelle wanted a belly rub during the test, she would laugh and still pass Noelle. Sit politely for petting, and having the dog fall into a puddle of loving goo and wanting a tummy rub, is not really a problem. Snapping at people is a problem. However, I want my dog to just sit and stay, darn it! And jumping on people is never OK. Just because someone said hi does not mean you need to go wild.

We're ready to pass every other part of the test except for that. Ah, we've accomplished a lot in 2 1/2 months. I think we'll get where we need to go.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Your training is really thoughtful--brilliant, I think. 

Is it possible for you to enroll in a basic obedience class? It will expose your pup to an even greater variety of distractions to learn to handle.

Be clear with the instructor that she will be a service dog, and you are opposed to harsh corrections, but need to work on public manners.

Down the road, you might even consider entering some rally or obedience trials as a different way to focus your training. And basic obedience skills should be a piece of cake for a service dog. Retrieves as in more advanced obedience are always a useful thing to teach a service dog, and poodles are very good retrievers! 

Rally might be more fun to try at the start. Obedience runs have a high failure rate and it can be very discouraging, even when your dog is, overall, a good performer.

I found my "tribe" at my first rally trial--a lot of helpful people who understood how to train dogs, and who would already know not to coo at a service dog in a vest.

M


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

We've been to three obedience classes already. We will be going back to class once winter is over, because I don't like driving in the dark in bad weather. She did super in class, but sit for petting always turned into flip over for a belly rub, squirm around on my back like a wiggle worm, wiggle more, wiggle more, and then go bonkers for joy. It was, in a word, embarrassing. 

I'll either go back to group classes, or hire a private trainer, to work on this issue. We can't get our CGC until Noelle will calmly accept petting. Will she ever do this? Of course she will. Rally classes at my training club require a CGC to get in, so I'd really like to get that. We did some rally signs in our last class and Noelle loved them. I'd enjoy rally, too. You are so right about distractions. She needs to learn to deal with them.

Taking her out and about, exposing her to new things, encouraging her to do what is right, and correcting all failures, is on going. In 2 1/2 months, we've done good work together. I can't wait to see where we are in another 2 1/2 months.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

One of my obedience-training friends has a mini poodle who would shy away during the utility exercise "moving stand and exam." She was supposed to stand still while the judge approached and touched her head and body with both hands, then go when signaled directly to heel position by the handler.

I'm sure you have the same plans in mind, but here's what we did:

We attacked it in steps, starting with the handler directly in front of the dog with a treat right on her nose. If she quietly accepted a gentle pat, she got the cookie. then we increased the distance very gradually, and also increased the level of touch. You often need to back up a step (that is, go back to an easier exercise) so the dog remembers how to be successful.

Perhaps you could use some of those cooing people to train with. The hard part, of course, is to train the people first!

Here's what worked with kids who wanted to touch my dog--I'd start by saying, "There are rules!" and then explain them. Every kindergarten-age kid knows what rules are, and sometimes adults remember that too.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

That's a good idea. I'll use that. Yes, I am sure cooing people would enjoy helping me train. When kids asked to pet my dog, I always said, "only if you'll help me train her." 
Yes, I could do that. I'll get some liverwurst today and microwave it into liverwurst bites. This is a high value reward for Noelle. And it's nice because it doesn't make my hands sticky and gross. 

Let me see if I have this game right, I offer Noelle a high value treat, the person pets Noelle for a single stroke, and walks away before she's over threshold. Meanwhile, watch Noelle for signs of impending puppy sillies, and stop all interactions with everyone before the puppy sillies start, and work on eye contact/sit/down. Gradually build her threshold for petting to two strokes, three, four. Gradually build the number of people who pet her from one per outing, to two per outing, etc.

OK. I'll keep you posted. My daughter works in a huge grocery store. It's fantastic to bring Noelle into this space because there are always tons of people around. My big fear in bringing Noelle in the store was she likes to chortle and sing for joy when she sees my daughter. Not barking, but loud howling. It's hilarious, but not in public!

I brought Noelle into the store, she saw my daughter and did... nothing. Didn't respond to her one way or the other. Just stayed by my side. My kid and I couldn't believe it. I think Noelle is figuring out her vest means something. When she's vested, we're working. Take it off, the rules change. Because when we got home and the vest came off... Arrroooooo! You're home! Arrrrooooo! Aroooooo! Yaaaaaaaay! Arroooo! 

I'll start the sit for petting training this week and build on it. Thanks.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

That sounds like a good plan! Good luck and keep us posted. Keep in mind that people are harder to train--they think too much and don't listen enough!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle went on a very successful outing today. We went to the grocery store to pick up my daughter at work. There was a mirror on the end of one of the registers and Noelle jumped when she saw it. So, I of course talked happy and silly and gave her treats. Noelle wagged her tail at the dog in the mirror. Then we went on. Nice walking with me, nice job ignoring people. Noelle likes to pull, so I kept stopping and saying, "Where are you going?" Noelle backed up into heel. She automatically walks behind me when we pass other shopping carts. I did not train that, but it's what I want.

Between to freezer cases, Noelle slowed way down. What's going on. I looked, and there was lunch meat on the floor. Yay! What a great chance to train Noelle not to eat anything she finds on the floor. YAY! Normally I have higher value treats than what is on the floor. This time I was armed only with Zukes Mini Naturals, and ham is a far higher value treat. But, it worked.

Sit near the ham. Treat. Down near the ham. Treat. Move one step closer. Sit near the ham. Treat. Down near the ham. Treat. Closer. Walk over the ham. Treat. Walk over it again. Treat. Sit even closer to the ham. Treat. Down even closer. Treat.

Noelle didn't eat off the floor. Super proud of her. We left the ham, and came back and trained there three times. All three times, Noelle was able to ignore the ham on the floor. See?









My daughter walked down and aisle toward us, and Noelle did not greet E. with happy singing. She wagged her tail a ton, but did not say hi. My daughter does a great job of, "Dog, what dog, I don't see a dog." Which helps. She never greets service dogs when dressed, neither does my husband. Clothes on, ignore the dog. Noelle focused on me the entire time and never went to greet E.

We got our stuff. The lady behind us in line was really attracted to Noelle, so I asked, "Do you want to help me train her?"
Well, she lit up. 
"The rules are, you pet her head once and stop." I got a treat and put it beside Noelle's nose. Noelle got about 10% more wiggly than normal, but managed to sit and stay while the lady petted her head and cooed at her. The lady stopped petting, Noelle came with me forward away from the lady, and sat again. That has never happened before. Noelle sat for petting. She did it! 

:cheers2: :cheers2: :cheers2: :cheers2: :cheers2: 

We left the grocery store and went to the bank. Then we went to 7Eleven and got a pop. Noelle watched us fill our Big Gulp cups, heard the ice fall and clink. She was curious but remained sitting. Noelle was wonderful all three places.

At home, I took off her vest and Noelle let out a loud howl for joy at my daughter and wiggled around like a crazy dog. YES! YES! YES! I am so happy right now. I'm finally starting to feel like I am not bringing a live dog grenade with the pin pulled into stores. I still don't feel like I can relax with her in public, because my eye are fixed on Noelle, ready to correct her every second, but... Yeah, I think she can be a service dog. She is doing this. No, we're doing this. Yeah.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

What a great outing! Good for Noelle to ignore the ham on the floor!! Thank you for this update. It really sounds like things are moving in the great direction!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What an amazingly good dog! I love that she is understanding vest=work, no vest=PLAY!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

That was a totally stupendous training session! She's well on her way!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I have been on an emotional roller coaster reading this thread. I had no idea how difficult and complicated managing diabetes is. I had read about the obscene cost of insulin during the epipen pricing scandal. Your peace of mind stockpile picture made me very relieved for you and very angry at big pharma. You have a book in this journey with Noelle. I would buy it and read it and then hopefully Hollywood could make it into a movie without harming Noelle's stunt doubles. I am cheering her training progress and for your health everyday.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Today just keeps getting better. I was working on my computer and once again, Noelle launched herself at me. I got out of bed, and she pawed my leg, jumped on me, and this time she barked, and was very insistent.

No, Noelle, I'm not low. An hour earlier I checked and I was a solid 104. Noelle kept insisting, really insisting, pawing my leg, leaping on me, pawing, pawing. I got up and tested, 67. Good girl, Noelle, you caught a low. 










67 is low, but not seriously low, so, I celebrated with Noelle and gave her cheese. I also stuffed coffee cake in my mouth. While Noelle was eating cheese, she kept insisting, pawing at my knee, no, seriously, Mom, Mom, Mom, I smell low. You're low. You're really low. You're low. Pay attention. Mom!

My low came on like a freight train. I felt fine, and then I was low. Shaking, teeth chattering, knee knocking, gonna fall down, seriously low. But, thanks to Noelle, I was already treating when that feeling came on. I ate coffee cake, caramel sauce and was still shaking. I drank a pop. Still trembling. This was a bad one, but it would have been a whole lot worse if Noelle hadn't alerted me ahead of time. 

I've had type 1 diabetes for so long that I only feel low when I'm in the 50's and 40's. By the time I start feeling low, I'm already in trouble. I start having absence seizures below 60. This time, no seizures. Nothing worse than a bad case of the shakes, and feeling pretty rattled. Because of Noelle's alert, I was already eating carbs while my blood glucose was dropping. That kept it from dropping even lower. Right now I feel like I have a bad hangover, but it'll pass.

Without Noelle, I never would have caught that low in time. I thought I was 104. Safe and sound. I thought I was fine. Noelle knew better. She knew I was in trouble and rescued me. I'm in tears. Noelle saved me. 

Thank you Noelle. You're my hero.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Good girl Noelle! You guys are such an amazing team. Thank you again for sharing your training with us - i never fully grasped how scary diabetes is until your stories.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

I am giving Noelle a virtual shower of treats from here!!! Well done Noelle!!!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Today just keeps getting better. I was working on my computer and once again, Noelle launched herself at me. I got out of bed, and she pawed my leg, jumped on me, and this time she barked, and was very insistent.
> 
> No, Noelle, I'm not low. An hour earlier I checked and I was a solid 104. Noelle kept insisting, really insisting, pawing my leg, leaping on me, pawing, pawing. I got up and tested, 67. Good girl, Noelle, you caught a low. <snip>


The woman I am learning DAD training from (Debby Kay) frequently points out that a dog will alert to a falling BG before it can be measured with a finger stick. One theory is that the scent in the breath comes on a bit before the low is measurable from a finger stick. 

If she were a taller dog, you might notice her sniffing your face to check you. She may already be doing that--I don't recall whether you've mentioned it.

Good dog Noelle!

Marguerite


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Sending a slice of virtual ham her way!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Muggles and Mfmst,

I'm glad you feel like you've learned something from this thread. Yes, diabetes is scary. It's often the punchline of a joke. Will you can be my ally in the fight against stigma? If someone makes a diabetes joke, teach them. Teach them this: 

People with type 1 diabetes have a 1 in 20 chance of dying from low blood sugar.

More people in the USA will die from diabetes this year than from AIDS and breast cancer combined.

Know the warning signs of diabetes, the four T's:
Thirst
Toilet
Tired
Thinner

Diabetes will cause extreme thirst. It is the body's way of trying to flush out excessive glucose. Before I was diagnosed, I drank 9 glasses of iced tea, and three cups of water, in one hour. And I. Was. Still. Thirsty. It felt so strange to be so thirsty. Now I know why.

Drinking so much liquid will make you pee. A lot, and often.

You will be tired after eating, as in take a nap after every meal, tired.

And weight will fall off like someone cast a magic spell, no matter how much you eat.

Above all else, educate parents! Tell them that if their child is vomiting, tired, thirsty and unwell, insist the doctor test one drop of blood for type 1 diabetes. Reegan's Law was just signed in North Carolina, in honor of a toddler who was sent home from the doctors office and died from misdiagnosed type 1 diabetes. One drop of blood would have saved her life. Her devastated parents got this law passed in December 2015, so no other parent would suffer like they do. The law requires that doctors discuss Type 1 with parents, and warn them of the signs. 

Sadly, misdiagnosis is not uncommon. Four children that I know of died from misdiagnosed type 1 diabetes last year. Doctors assured their parents it was just a stomach bug, when actually the vomiting was the start of diabetic ketoacidosis. By the time the children got to the hospital, they were in comas, and it was too late.

Vomiting might not be the stomach flu. Diabetes in small children can start extremely fast, too fast for all of the other warning signs. Young children can go from fine on Monday, vomit on Tuesday, into a coma on Wednesday, and die on Thursday. Undiagnosed type 1 diabetes and untreated ketoacidosis is 100% fatal. So, please teach parents that if their child is sick, vomiting, and unwell, insist on a glucose test. Staff will prick the child's finger, test one drop of blood. And if it is Type 1, that child's life will be saved.

I wish I could rewind time and teach the parents who lost their kids to T1D last year, but I can't. I can only pass this information forward and hope it saves a life. I'm glad you learned from me. Now, each one, teach one. Teach one other person and ask them to teach one other person. My dream is that no parent should lose a child to misdiagnosed Type 1 diabetes. Test One Drop - Type 1 Diabetes Awareness - Home


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi Click-N-Treat - I'm re-reading your thread this morning. You mentioned a few times that you use the "look at this" exercise. I wondered if you are using the same method shown in the video below?(Like the time when Noelle got excited in the grocery store). 

https://youtu.be/EdraNF2hcgA

I would like to try this as one of my next tasks. It looks like a great and quick way to diffuse excitement. I like Donna Hill's videos since they are very easy to follow. I think there are so many components to service dog training that are applicable and useful to do with a regular pet. 

Hope you are doing well!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Sammy,

Yes! That's the video I used with the Look at That game. It really helps Noelle regain her focus back on me. I hope it helps you, too.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

That looks like a great thing to do with Dolly right now that doesn't involve much movement, thanks.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle got the wigglys when people cooed at her today. I don't want to correct people for cooing at Noelle, but work on keeping her calm when cooed at. She did not get the wild puppy wigglys, so I was pleased. We only had minor wigglys, a super happy poodle pup with tail wagging and difficulty sitting/staying. 

We need more experience with people making a fuss over her and learning to tune it out. Which means I need to take this extra cute fluff ball to the shopping mall soon. We could spend an entire afternoon clicking and treating while people coo at her. Cooing by strangers does not mean getting revved up. Cooing by strangers is an opportunity to get rewards from me. 

We will get there. She is 15-months-old tomorrow. We are still practicing good behavior. The in-training patch can remain on her jacket for a good long time. Illinois is an "in-training" state, which means dogs in training are allowed the same public access as fully trained service dogs. There's no rush to remove the patch, and therefore no rush to get her fully trained. 

Rushing and training don't go together with Noelle. Step by step, with small expectations, and slowly raising the bar is working for her. Just a few months ago, the first time I took Noelle out to a store, she couldn't maintain a stay with noise going on in the next aisle. Now, she ignores it. I'm super pleased with Noelle's progress. We still have a long way to go, but right now I'm enjoying the ride. 

Despite her early wiggly beginnings, Noelle went to a cafe and did wonderfully today. Up and up and up.


----------



## nyxks (Nov 10, 2016)

I'm hoping my next pup will naturally alert to me going hypo, my two previous pups have been naturals in their alerts to my glucose drops. If he turns out to be I'll be pleased as I really do not like my husband's seizure alert dog alerting to my glucose levels as to me it's distracting him from his duty to my husband. 

I know it can be trained, but a natural alert is easer to work with and shape then it is to teach in general.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle naturally alerted at around six months, and we shaped it into a really reliable hypo alert. I sleep a lot better with her here. I hope you find the right pup with the right stuff.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

nyxks said:


> I'm hoping my next pup will naturally alert to me going hypo, my two previous pups have been naturals in their alerts to my glucose drops. If he turns out to be I'll be pleased as I really do not like my husband's seizure alert dog alerting to my glucose levels as to me it's distracting him from his duty to my husband.
> 
> I know it can be trained, but a natural alert is easer to work with and shape then it is to teach in general.


I could not disagree more with a wait-and-see training approach. A simple, methodical training system of expose, reward, repeat, then proof will give you a reliable alert more quickly.

I can't imagine why you would let the dog try to figure it out alone, putting your own health at risk in the process.

Regarding your husband's service dog, I think you're right about your being a distraction. It's not fair to the dog if he feels he's on double duty. I do think adding your own DAD to the mix will give him a break and protect your husband's health.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Since Noelle is my first DAD, I was pleased when she alerted for the first time on her own, but even if she hadn't, I would have done exactly the same thing I did. Introduce low blood sugar scent, reward mightily for smelling it. Wear the scent on my body, reward mightily for smelling it. Now, Noelle taps my leg in response to hypos.

Not much in dog training comes along via luck. And if you get a puppy, you cannot guarantee a natural alert. Besides, a natural alert does not qualify as "individually trained" as per the Americans with Disabilities Act. So, even if you are lucky enough to have a natural alerter, you have to work at specifically training it.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Since Noelle is my first DAD, I was pleased when she alerted for the first time on her own, but even if she hadn't, I would have done exactly the same thing I did. Introduce low blood sugar scent, reward mightily for smelling it. Wear the scent on my body, reward mightily for smelling it. Now, Noelle taps my leg in response to hypos.
> 
> Not much in dog training comes along via luck. And if you get a puppy, you cannot guarantee a natural alert. Besides, a natural alert does not qualify as "individually trained" as per the Americans with Disabilities Act. So, even if you are lucky enough to have a natural alerter, you have to work at specifically training it.


Well said! Lady Luck can be fickle, and she favors the people who make plans and keep working while waiting to meet her.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

My shiny new touchscreen insulin pump arrived in the mail. I think I'm in love. 



















No more batteries to buy, no more battery caps to buy. My pump charges via USB and even gets downloadable updates. Besides, it looks cool and less like a clunky pager. 

Give it a few days and, like a new phone. The coolness factor will wear off and it'll just be my insulin pump. But, right now, I like it a lot. I don't like shots. I didn't like giving myself seven shots a day. It got depressing and stressful. Plus, I need more insulin in the morning than I do the rest of the day. If I gave myself the right amount of basal insulin for the morning, I spent the rest of the day too low. My pump gives me the right amount of insulin at exactly the right time and I love that. 

And, even better news...

Noelle alerted to a low blood sugar in public yesterday! YAY! First time alerting in public. As usual, she noticed I was low before I did. By the time I got myself something to eat, i was in rough shape. But, it turned around quickly. Noelle did exactly what she was trained to do. That made me so happy, relieved, and proud, that I nearly cried.

However...

Noelle is turning into a flirt in public. Oh noes. That was bound to happen. People coo over how cute she is, and Noelle just prances and prances looking quite satisfied with herself. She's starting to get the idea that when we go out into public, people want to say hi. And Noelle is kinda, sorta, maybe looking forward to people saying hi.

Uh oh! 

Well, like I said, that was bound to happen. You take a super friendly dog, and then train it not to say hi to people. Of course Noelle is flirting. So, I'm going to use the Look at That game to my advantage. Someone is cooing? Look at that! Permission to notice the very distracting thing, and then look to me for a reward. Also, I ignore people who coo and ask for a sit or a down, or leave quickly. She's a smarty pants poodle. Noelle will figure out what I want and deliver, because that's who she is.

Things are going up and up and up.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Nifty insulin pump and good on Noelle for alerting in public! You and she make quite the team.


----------



## Summertime.Holly (Feb 1, 2017)

Ignoring strangers is hard! 

My service dog Azkaban has always been aloof. He's friendly and tolerates petting and greeting but he's just as happy to be left alone. I've gotten compliments from other teams about how well he ignores people's attention, I just wish it was all due to my training! It's just dumb luck that he's not interested in socializing while in gear. Off duty he's a ham. 

I had a friend try to take a selfie with him once when we visited her workplace, I didn't mind stopping so we all hung out and she tried her best to get him to look at her or the camera. He'd look at everything but the camera and in the one she ended up posting online he's looking off into the distance. I'm pretty sure he did it on purpose. :bolt:

Focus games and "look" is great for flirting. It comes in handy in places you wouldn't expect like zoos and aquariums where there's cool stuff to be looked at but you don't necessarily want them hyper focused or distracted.

That insulin pump is cool! How do you manage the touch screen? Does it lock like a phone?


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I love the Look at that game. I think it's the best thing I trained Noelle. Even more useful that sit. See that attractive amazing distracting thing over there? Look at that! Now, look at me and get a treat. And while your eyes are on me, little miss thing, reset and pay attention to me. Fun.

My insulin pump cannot butt dial a bolus. God would that be dangerous. No, it's got a lock screen. You have to hit three green circles labeled 1, 2, 3 in order before it times out. If you miss and press anywhere else on the screen, it defaults back to 1. 

I woke up at 4:30 am and my BG was 116. Tested this morning, 126. I'm pleased. It works great. Plus it feels good in my hand and I like the case that came with it. I'm one happy diabetic right now.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

T:Slim insulin pump is now decorated appropriately.









Look, I wear this thing 24/7/365. I want it to be... mine. In honor of Miss Noelle, the service poodle in training, who is doing fantastic.

Today we went to my clinic. I'd gone in earlier for a blood test and found an empty food pantry collection box. Empty? Huh? That won't do. Since I was out the door super early, and super cranky, I didn't bring Noelle with me to the clinic for my blood test.

Noelle is still at the watch her every move, stage of service dog training. If I don't feel confident that our outing will be a successful training event, Noelle doesn't come with.

However! I saw that empty food pantry box on the second floor. What if, Noelle and I went food pantry shopping? I photographed the need list and went to the grocery store with Noelle. We got diapers, which are always, always, always needed, baby food, coffee, other stuff. Then Noelle, my daughter, and I went back to the clinic. 

Noelle sat and waited by the elevator. We went together into the elevator. Noelle sat. We got off the elevator, put our stuff in the food pantry box, returned to the elevator and rode it down. 

First ever elevator ride and Noelle was a champ. OK, so this weird box room is wiggling under my feet and goes ding, and we left the magic room box and now we're somewhere else? What? And, then we went back in the wiggling weird magic box room that goes ding, and came back to where we were before? What?

No big deal. Yay, Noelle!

Her manners in public improve every time we go out. More calm, more steady.
One woman walked up to me and said, "Is that a poodle?"
"Yes."
"She's so calm. All the poodles I've ever met have been wild barking monsters."

Hard not to feel smug. OK, I felt a teeny tiny, itty bitty, little bit smug. Here's the hard truth about dogs: you get the dog you train. Unless the dog has psychological problems, or physical problems, you get the dog you train. It's not magic, but it is an art made up of instinct and timing, patience, firmness and kindness. I try to remember to be kind. I try to imagine being a little dog in a big world.

There were balloons in the store on Valentine's Day. Noelle was a little surprised by them. So, we played Look at That at a distance. Then one step closer, sit, look at that, treat. One step closer. Until we were next to the balloons and Noelle realized they weren't dangerous. Look At That is a calming game for Noelle that helps her tune out distractions.

I want Noelle to see interesting things like balloons, and toddlers, and little kids with backpacks, and hear loud noises, and weird noises, and walk past a grand piano and listen to jazz. I want her to experience things like that and realize, Mom is with me, all is well. And so we go on outings.

But, if my frame of mind is such that I can't devote all of my attention to Noelle, she's better off staying at home, than having a negative outing. Our outings are focused, planned, and never random.

I took Noelle to the store on Superbowl Sunday because I knew the place would be a zoo. My goal was for Noelle to experience a huge crowd. Not only did Noelle deal with a crowd, she alerted to a low during it. First public low blood glucose alert, in a crowded grocery store with hundreds and hundreds of people, and 10 different languages being spoken. Despite noise and chaos, she zeroed in and did her job, and saved me from what turned out to be a really nasty low. 

Sometimes, I'm moved to tears by this little dog. We're developing the first pieces of what is going to be a telepathic bond. I had a telepathic bond with Honey. I would think what I wanted her to do, and she would do it. Noelle is showing me tiny tastes of the bond to come. And what's to come... is amazing.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

You are more than allowed to feel very smug indeed - and so is Noelle! I think that your kindness with her is one of the things that has stood out in all your posts, that and and your joyful and generous celebration of her many successes. And alerting in such an extremely distracting environment is truly a major success!


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Way to go Noelle and Click-and-Treat! I support your "Noelle stays home unless it is a successful outing". That makes total sense. I'm amazed by Noelle's ability to stay calm in an elevator. My oldest hated elevators as a toddler. 

I wish we were closer so I could help you train Noelle - my kids and I can be excellent distraction  .


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I got my test results back. Despite taking a known liver toxin chemotherapy drug for 10 years, my liver function is 100% normal. Whoo hoo. Listen, that's me doing a back flip. 2007-2017 on the same chemo and still alive and still kicking makes me super, super happy.

Thanks for your kind words. Yes, kindness in dog training helps. Don't set the bar too high and then get angry when the dog can't meet your demand. Set the bar low and celebrate each step upward. And if you think you can't be successful, don't train. 

I was careful, and I am still careful, about avoiding negativity in my bond with Noelle. My life depends on her sniffing out low blood sugar. She can't help me if our relationship is built on mistrust. Bit by bit, we're on our way.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

You and she are so amazing and inspiring. I just love your posts about your experiences together. It"s lovely reading about the obvious bond that's growing. 

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks, BK. Today we were in line at the store. The man behind us was very interesting to Noelle. She sooo wanted to say hi, but controlled herself and sat. I got in the line behind the crazy coupon lady with the extra slow checker. So, we were there a while.

Noelle sat and downed, either or is fine. Then suddenly Noelle stood up and suddenly gave me a hug, up on her hind legs, leaning on me. I was one second away from correcting her for breaking her stay and jumping up, when Noelle pawed my leg and nose bumped my knee. You're low, Mama. I smells a low.

Boom! She was right! I was low. She noticed it before I felt it, broke her stay, jumped up on me to get a closer smell of my breath, and alerted. Intelligent disobedience is one of the hardest things for a dog to grasp. Sometimes the right thing to do is override the handler's command. Blind person says walk forward. Dog sees a car coming. Dog says nope, we're not moving. Hearing impaired handler says sit, dog hears the door bell. Dog runs to the door and alerts to the bell. Handler says down/stay. Medical alert dog breaks down/stay to alert to medical problem. Noelle intelligently disobeying today makes my heart sing. 

Noelle's registered name is Gave Great Light from the song The First Noel. I got her for Christmas 2015, best gift I ever received. Gave Great Light is a big name for her to live up to, and you know what, Noelle? You're doing it.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

What a brilliant little girl! And a brilliant trainer, giving her the confidence to break a command. You two really are a perfect match.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I am sooo amazed at how quickly she has learned so much! I guess it's all 'fine tuning' now huh? Just the fact that she is making the decision of disobeying to alert you is awesome!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Did you pick Noelle or did her breeder match her to you? Since she is your second service dog, maybe you can advise others what qualities to look for in a potential service partner. Perhaps in a new thread. She is turning out to be an amazing and accurate partner with your patient training.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I told my breeder what I was looking for in a puppy. Middle of the road, pup. Not too bold, not too shy. One that just sort of rolls along with the flow of things and has a stable temperament. 

My breeder picked out a puppy for me, but I had pick of the litter. So, I met the puppies and was just mobbed. The first three puppies greeted me enthusiastically, but then scrambled off to play with one another just as enthusiastically. Those three were hilarious and romping over each other. Once the other puppies were gone, puppy number four came up and said hi. Unlike her sisters, who said hi, and bounced off of me, puppy number four got in my lap. 

This was a large litter and there were seven or eight puppies frolicking around. all of the puppies greeted me with enthusiasm. There wasn't a pup in the corner looking shy. All of them were adorable. Puppy number four stayed in my lap. I set her down. She got back in my lap. I tried this a few times, but puppy number four was determined to stay on my lap. While all the other pups scrambled around like mad, puppy number four made up her mind that she preferred my lap over playing with her siblings.

Puppy number four was the puppy my breeder chose for me. Puppy number four is Noelle.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

I just want to say thank you so much for sharing your training knowledge in this thread. We will be getting a standard poodle puppy this year and I will be doing service dog training when the pup is a little older. The information you have shared has been more useful to me than anything else I have ever read (and trust me I have scoured the web, and read several books on the subject!) I hope that I am able to follow your example someday so that my son can have a dog who will be able to help him navigate through the world. You and Noelle are the perfect pair!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

It finally happened, and now I know how Noelle will react. We were in the store and a little boy rushed her. Ran up from behind and grabbed her out of nowhere. He looked to be between 5 and 7. He didn't approach quietly, but zoomed in from behind at full speed and roughly grabbed Noelle. 

Noelle jumped in surprise and looked right at me. Before I had a chance to say a word, the boy's father hauled him away and told him, "No! That's a service dog you. You can't touch service dogs." Dad apologized to me a dozen times. But, he has no idea how valuable that was to me as a service dog handler training a dog.

How will your dog react when startled from behind and roughly grabbed by a strange child?

Bite?
Growl?
Cower?
Pee?
Jump in surprise?
Jump on child and scratch child's face?
Greet child enthusiastically and lose it?

Or... Look surprised as all hell, jump out of the way, turn, and look at handler for help? 

Clearly Noelle didn't like it, but she did not growl or bite the kid. Nor did she thrive on his attention and lose her mind. She jumped out of his reach as much as possible, and looked to me for assistance. 

My problem in training is I am so focused on Noelle's every move that I am blinded to our surroundings. I need an extra head to scan for potential problems. Had I seen this kid ahead of time, I could have protected her better. We were on the way out and he came rushing up from behind. Noelle didn't enjoy this, but she did not hurt him. She returned to heel and walked with me out of the store as if nothing happened. Noelle is unflappable that way. 

Had I been thinking more clearly, I'd have been better prepared for this. It's never happened before, but I think Noelle passed that test fairly well. This will happen again. Next time, I'll tell the child that's a good way to get bitten by a dog, because it is. Service dog or not, rushing any dog from behind without warning, and grabbing it, is a dangerous thing to do. 

In some ways, I feel lucky she didn't bite him, or growl at him. Noelle is still 100% dog and self-preservation is still 100% part of her nature. The fact that she jumped a mile and LOOKED TO ME for help, is making me tear up. Instead of defending herself, she trusts me to defend her. Had that boy's dad not snatched his kid up a split second later, I would have stepped in to defend her. 

But, now I know what Noelle will do if rushed from behind by a strange little boy. Leap out of the way, and look to me for protection. Good dog, Noelle. Good dog.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

She is an amazing girl and you guys are a perfect team!

On a side note - that kid sounds too old to have zero understanding of what's acceptable for a strange dog! At least the dad followed up. I once had a kid try to ride Rory with her mother standing two metres away laughing indulgently. I was so angry.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Yay good Noelle! Sounds like she had dealt it really well! And yes to mentioning to the boy (or girl) that it is really not a good way to approach a dog . My kids are always reminded that it is really important to ask the owner before you can pet a dog or not . They always assume that the dogs are just as friendly and welcoming as ours...


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

That was the startle recovery trait you looked for and you were right! Good girl!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I think the child might have had an intellectual disability, or was possibly autistic, from his behavior. Yes, clearly he was big enough to know better, physically. He was all arms and legs and didn't have self control worked out, yet. 

Noelle kept it together. Had she barked at him, I wouldn't have corrected her, but she didn't even bark. It was over in a flash. The embarrassed dad rushed off with his son, explaining about never petting service dogs.

I love having a smaller working dog. In order to pet Noelle, people have to stoop down, even children. So, I can usually see what they are up to. Honey was tall enough for people to just reach down and pet her. This is working out well. So far, so good.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

This is Noelle. I wanted to let you know that today in the store there were all kinds of those pushing carts going this way, and that way, and sideways, and up ways, well, not up ways, but they were all over the place. I had to watch mom close, close, close. My mom wanted to turn left in the middle of this crazy, and I turned left. Like super tight, wrapped myself around my mom's leg and did a pivot. Mom said it was beautiful, and I liked that. 

I likes going interesting places with mom. It's fun. We wented to the pet store and I seed a giant dog. He was as big as a choo-choo train. Mom said he was an Irish Wolf Hound. We said hello for three seconds, and it was OK. Then the clerk petted me. I sat and sat and sitted and sitted. And I was good. 

Today in the store there was one of those small people sitting in the pushing cart. And he wasn't behaving himself. He was yelling, yelling, yelling and jumping up and down. Bang, bang, bang, bang, went the cart. He was loud, and maybe dangerous? I don't know. I never heard a small person make so much scary noise.

Mom wanted to get something off a shelf next to the loud banging small person. I was scared, so I said, woof. And it was the softest, mostest, whisperingist woof ever. I used my inside voice and I only said woof once.

Mom looked at me and I looked at her. And then mom put me right by her feet and told me to look at that. Look at the loud kid. Then get treats. Mom has these yummy lamb apple cinnaminamom treats. I likes those, so I eated some treats and watched the loud small person. 

I probably shouldn't have said woof. But, Mom wasn't mad. I wasn't out of control. I was just unsure what the loud small person was going to do. He left with his mom and I was glad. 

I learned that mom will take care of me. And Mom learned that loud banging small people make me unsure, so she will take me to see lots of loud banging small people. Lots and lots of them, so I'll learn that they aren't scary. 

This is Noelle's mom.

She has an In Training patch on her cape for a reason. I could take it off because Noelle is fantastic in public, and we've logged over 30 hours of training, but there are still random events that we haven't experienced together. Loud banging kid in shopping cart was a new one for her. By now, Noelle has seen hundreds of kids, and been around crying kids, and yelling kids, and running kids. She's seen so many different random kid behaviors and ignored them. Jumping, banging, and yelling, yeah, I can see why Noelle didn't like that. From her perspective, it probably seemed threatening. 

So, of course, next time we go shopping, I'll seek out the loudest most obnoxious kids I can find, and we'll just watch them and she'll eat snacks. Lately, I've been bringing Noelle along on errands, instead of direct training missions. We may need a specific training mission once a week. Go look for the weird and crazy thing, and reward for quietly watching it. 

Still, her woof was fine. Uncontrollable barking, obnoxious barking, repeated barking is unacceptable behavior according to the ADA. One woof is not out of control. It just let me know we still have room for improvement. My next task is scheduling a CGC test. We're ready to give it a whirl. Once the snow is gone, we're going for it. Wish us luck.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

We've come a long way since November. When I first took Noelle out, she was terrified of shopping carts.

Now, not so much.









She fell asleep with her head under my cart. 










We sat together at the cafe while I had coffee. The man behind me wanted to know how service dogs for diabetes are trained. I explained about scent tasks and how I taught Noelle to recognize the scent.

Now, this whole time Noelle was a sleep on the floor with her head under the cart. Suddenly, she jumped up and put her paws on my knee. Paw paw paw. 










Then she nose bumped my knee.









Low blood sugar alert in public number 2! I felt my heartbeat racing,
so, I got my fruit snacks out of my purse and ate some. Yay Noelle, that's the way you do it! She alerted in public while a stranger was watching. 

Noelle also sat for petting with two people today without getting over stimulated. She walked through the pet store past all the low lying baskets full of goodies without sniffing. All in all, it's been a great day.

Except for Francis, who nipped Noelle's face during rough play. Ouch! That Boston can get super worked up sometimes. The scrape looks worse in the pictures than in real life, though. 

All in all it was a great day in the life of one sweet poodle. My daughter thinks Noelle is so sweet she can treat a low just by looking at her. Sometimes, I think she's right.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Way to go Noelle! What an amazing pair you are. She is such a cutie. Love these updates!


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Click-n-Treat, I don't log on very often, but I want to take the opportunity now to tell you how much I enjoy following your training thread. It's just fascinating to me to "watch" you train your pretty Noelle. I think it was also the first time I became aware that a person could even train his/her own service dog - I always assumed that had to be done by a professional service dog training organization! Thanks for sharing your story!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

LizzysMom,

Yes, we can train our own dogs. I know a blind man who trains his own guide dogs. That way you train your dog to do things your way from the beginning. There's public manners etiquette to be aware of when training a dog. For example, I don't allow Noelle to scratch or lick herself in public. Nor do I allow her to shake her body. When we leave the store, I say, "Shake it off," and Noelle shakes herself, which is really adorable. 

I'm still not 100% convinced this is going to work. All signs point to yes, we're on the road to yes, but we haven't arrived at our destination. At this point, the only thing that I fear is a dog attack, which would be devastating. Or a bad encounter with a person, which is unlikely, but possible. 

Noelle needs to learn not to lose it with joy when someone pets her. She gets over stimulated by stranger's attention. But, on the plus side, she doesn't seek it out. Her personality is level and calm, gentle and sweet. We still have a long, long, way to go. Still, I think we're on the right road and going in the right direction.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

So, I took Noelle to my endocrinology appointment. That was... interesting. We were in a new place, so Noelle wanted to pull on the leash a little. This clinic has a fountain in the center. It smelled like chlorine and it made my nose hurt. I have no idea what Noelle thought of it, but I felt for her. We walked along and there are glass walls so you can look down at the fountain from up high. The fountain is on the basement level and the door to get in is on the first floor.

Noelle took one look down through the glass wall and backed the heck up. WHAT IF I FALL AND DIE!?! No amount of convincing would help her understand that the glass walls will keep her safe. But, there was plenty of room in the hallway area around the glass walls, so we just kept walking. Next time, I'll ignore the walls and hopefully she will, too.

Noelle went in the elevator with me and gave me a weird look, but sat. We left and went to my appointment. She was kinda everywhere at first. More interested in checking out the space than in being her usual calm self, but that's fine. It was her first time there. I put her mat on the floor and she dove on it. 

We went through a door into the confusing layout of exam rooms. I put Noelle's mat on the floor and she dove on it again. She got up from her mat twice, but went back and finally just stayed put. I got weighed. Gained three pounds. Darn. 

While i got my blood pressure taken, Noelle was really funny. She kept cocking her head. What's that puffing noise? Puff, puff, puff! Very funny. But, she didn't get up from her mat. Blood pressure is up. Of course it is. Darn.

Doc came in and we talked for a bit. Blood work is not great. Darn. Nothing too horrible, but still, darn. I sat there feeling a mixture of intimidated, defeated and like I was in trouble.

It's weird how similar going to the doctor is to being in the principal's office when you're seven-years-old. There's just so much anxiety, and a sense of doom and judgement in that place. Especially when everything that should be in the green zone is just on the borderline of the red zone. I'm not good enough!!!! 

That feeling. 
I hate it. 

I know I should eat nothing but kale and beets and drink nothing but refreshing cool glasses of wheatgrass. I should be a willowy thin yoga instructor. I should run marathons in my spare time. I should be thin, and fit, and healthy, and perfect, and, and, and...

I'm me. I am farther from perfect than Neptune is from the sun. My body is not perfect. It broke at Christmastime when I was four-years-old. My body is a science fair project patched together with chemo, and insulin, and string and glue. And when I go to the doctor, that cold reality comes into stark focus. Incurable means incurable. It also means incurable stress that I have been managing quite badly lately. 

And it shows.

Still, Noelle was with me, so I wasn't alone, and that was pretty amazing. She just snoozed on her little mat and didn't cause any trouble at all. Noelle was very well behaved and didn't greet anyone until the end. She sat for petting while I shoveled treats in her mouth. At the end of the appointment, I felt sad and stressed, but Noelle was with me, so I was okay. 

We left and walked past the scary glass wall, and then we rode the elevator back down. We left together into the rain, which matched my mood. 

OK, get it together, Click-N-Treat. Take a deep breath and press on. Yes, press on. Dig deep, Click-N-Treat and find the joy. Get back on track with diabetes management. One finger stick at a time. You can do this. Breathe.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

You are such a confident trainer of Noelle that sometimes I forget how sick you can really be at times and how frightening it must be to you. ((HUGS))


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Thank you so much. It is frightening to be me. That's such a perfect way to put it. Between coping with medication side effects from chemotherapy, to dealing with insulin, and the constant uncertainty of what diabetes is going to do to me now, what's myasthenia gravis going to do to me next? There's no break, no rest, no end. I've been pounded by illness for over 40 years. There are times when I don't want to do another day.

I suppose that makes sense. Especially when it hurts.

My family and Noelle are my refuge in all this. She's my island of joy lately. I can pour my efforts, creativity, love and passion into this furry creature and watch her flourish and grow. Raise the bar slightly higher and watch her reach and stretch, and grow up until she bounces over it. Then raise it a little higher. Sometimes success is measured in inches and small victories.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I am so sorry you didn't get good news. You have such an amazing attitude even in face of adversity and I am so glad you have wonderful Noelle (and your family of course) with you to see you through these harder days! 

She is doing such an amazing job, you two are a perfect team. Love and good wishes from me and Rory xx


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am impressed all over again at your bravery - I salute you, woman! I had just a few months of chemo, and it knocked the stuffing out of me. To continue to pick yourself up and keep on keeping on with patience and good humour as you do is truly heroic.

It seems that Noelle is not "just" an excellent alert dog, but also, by being her joyous, canine self, a means to live in the happy moment. I hope you have many, many of those together, and that enjoying them with her sets aside, however briefly, the pain and fear.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Hang in there! You know you have a lot of friends and fans here on P.F.

Give Noelle a cookie for me. :love2: :love2: :love2: (And virtual hugs from me to you.)


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hugs :hug: I know what it is like to visit the endocrinologist in anticipation for your results. It is a scary feeling. For me sometimes when my body isn't working I feel like I am drowning in it but then I have a better day to give me hope. You are so brave and tough! Sometimes when things look scary, it is important to remember it might get better and the good days are to come. It is easy to loose track of that when one is in pain or getting scary numbers back. I think our dogs reminds us of what it feels like to have unconditional ❤. I am happy that you have such a great support system with your family and pup. I am going to subscribe to this forum I don't know why I haven't yet. You do such a wonderful job updating it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Aw, ClickNTreat, I didn't realize you were dealing with any health issue other than diabetes - which is enough in itself. So glad you have your sweet Noelle to help you both physically and emotionally.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You have a book in this thread. You really do. I am inspired by all of it.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am so sorry you had bad results, Click-and-Treat. You are a courageous woman. Being chronically ill is already so hard in itself, I can't imagine what it would be like for 40 years.

Your little Noelle is there for you, and so is your family. That is very reassuring. I will pray for better times to come for you. Hugs. Xxx


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I wrote two books about this crazy journey through illness. They're for sale on Amazon. PM me for a link. 

Tonight is Noelle's CGC/Therapy dog class. I'm looking forward to it. It should be a lot of fun. Only three dogs in the class, and the teacher is wonderful. Noelle needs to practice her sit for petting. She now will sit for petting, but... leaps up when the person leaves. Progress is being inched forward. Forward is a good direction to go.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Click-N-Treat said:


> I wrote two books about this crazy journey through illness. They're for sale on Amazon. PM me for a link.
> 
> Tonight is Noelle's CGC/Therapy dog class. I'm looking forward to it. It should be a lot of fun. Only three dogs in the class, and the teacher is wonderful. Noelle needs to practice her sit for petting. She now will sit for petting, but... leaps up when the person leaves. Progress is being inched forward. Forward is a good direction to go.


I am just curious as to why even let people pet her ? It seems to me when I read about service dogs, they're not allowed to be petted, so the dog's reaction to it is not even an issue.

I guess it's different in your case ?


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Well, it's a safety issue, for one thing. Most people won't bother a working dog, but there are people who will pet her without permission. She needs to know what to do when people pet her. And the Canine Good Citizen test requires sit for petting, and a brief grooming session. So, she needs to learn these skills to pass.

We are... closer. She sits nicely while someone is petting her, and then bounds up when the leave, to try and get them to pet her some more. The skill she needs to work on is what to do when someone stops petting her. I'll learn some good things tonight. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

So, we went to training class. How was it? Well... a mixed bag. I got there early, which I won't do again. Why? Because reactive dog class was leaving as I was arriving. We all passed in the hallway and Noelle got scared. Frankly, I was a little scared at the way a few large dogs looked at her. I felt bad. She kind of slunk through the hallway. 

Then we got to the ring and Noelle became a sniffing machine. (I wrote about that here.: http://www.poodleforum.com/23-general-training-obedience/232385-training-ring-sniffing-help.html ) Maybe she was trying to get rid of stress? But her ring sniffing stressed me out. No amount of treats or leave it was getting her attention. Eventually she did give up and started focusing on me. We started loose leash walking and that went well.

There was an agility class going on and Noelle got spooked by one of the dogs. Her little tail went down and she looked unhappy. She just seemed really nervous and jumpy. With a little coaxing, I was able to get her happy and focused again, though. We practiced walking our dogs passed each other and shaking hands. Noelle did really well with that. She sat when she was supposed to and didn't try to greet the other dog. 

We did a little work with sit for petting and grooming. Noelle made progress, which was good. That's still hard for her because she likes people so much. Still, she did better. 

The reaction to a loud noise was hard for her. She didn't like that, and neither did the rest of the class. Everyone started barking. They all also stopped barking really quickly, though. The trainer made the noise over and over, and we practiced giving treats when the noise happened. 

The trainer walked by with a walker. Now, Noelle has seen more than one walker, wheelchair, scooter, what have you. Why did the walker scare her? No idea. But it did. She did calm down though. We did a little desensitization work and Noelle was calm pretty fast.
We practiced walking through a crowd, which Noelle aced. We do that all the time. 

Then we did the separation test. I left the dog with the trainer and went out of the room. Noelle lasted 1:45 seconds without me, or about 1/2 the test. When Noelle stopped taking treats, the trainer called me back. I was surprised Noelle lasted that long. 

While the trainer was working with another dog, Noelle and I practiced a heads up heel and I got some fantastic focus. We did turns, speed changes, and she was right there, eyes locked on me and that was fun. I think the best part was there was an agility A-frame in the center of our training area. Noelle put her paws on it, and I gave her a treat. She climbed up a little bit, and I gave her a treat. Then she went up and over. Her tail about wagged off. She liked that. A lot! I was super careful with her leash, but she liked that.

At the end of the class, Noelle was lying down and staring at the malamute. She crossed her front paws and just stared at him. Suddenly, he started barking, which surprised everyone. Noelle started it! Everyone decided she was flirting and caught his eye. The malamute was asking Noelle out on a date. Meanwhile, Noelle was just being a flirt. It was pretty funny. 

All in all it was a frustrating, okay, good, fun class. Like I said, a mixed bag.

I need to come up with a solution to the ring sniffing problem. Noelle doesn't sniff anything in public, but the scent explosion in the ring makes her flip her wig. My training plan for the week is to take Noelle to the pet store several times and work with her in that scent overload space. More experience in the ring should help, too.

We'll keep training and keep practicing. She's not even 18 months old yet and is still a puppy in so many ways. Noelle is maturing slowly. Outside my daffodils and hyacinths are in full bloom. There's also a random looking thorn bush nearby. Why keep a thorn bush? Because when it's ready, it will be full of roses and worth the wait.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would suspect the ring floor sniffing early on was stress relieving for her. Were the reactive dogs in that same space where your class took place? If yes, then the floor was reminding her of how hard it was to walk past those dogs since it smelled like them. If getting there early means you have to pass those dogs I might not get there so early then or if you do decide to be there early stay in the parking lot and watch those dogs from a distance that Noelle thinks is safe (i.e. she relaxes and can reorient to you as they get into cars to leave).

My feeling about mixed bag situations such as you had is that they are real and have lots of meaning. If things went perfectly from the get go you wouldn't necessarily gain insight about what Noelle does and doesn't know or what kinds of things are challenging to her attention and focus. You need to have some fails to be able to measure your progress against.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Lily,

Thank you for your insights. That makes total sense that she got frightened in the hallway, and then we went into the space that smelled like the scary dogs. Poor Noelle. Also, there were dogs in the hallway that were waiting for agility class, and maybe one of the dogs that scared her was doing an agility run, which would explain why she suddenly got spooked in the middle of class. Okay, that will help me build my compassion for next week. 

Noelle never did like big running dogs. Remember puppy kindergarten? She wouldn't play with the other dogs, not even the little Maltese dogs who were in a separate ring with her. Noelle doesn't like dogs that are out of control. She's fine with calm dogs, but the big dogs that bounce around a lot scare her.

Truthfully, outside of training class, there's not a situation where I'd get her around a group of strange dogs, particularly strange large dogs. If we met a guide dog in public, Noelle would ignore it, because it's under control. In our own class, Noelle is fine with Rufus the malamute and Georgia the labradoodle. But the dogs giving her the stink eye when we came in scared her a lot.

To get her out of her sniffing head space, we did short burst recalls. One step, come. Sit, treat. I did about 10 of those in a row. That got her attention. Then I played five cookie game. Short attention getting games helped her calm down and refocus.

Mixed bag sessions are the best type because they expose where the challenge line is. This skill is too easy, so we'll just do short practices. This skill set is almost ready to go, so we'll build up. This skill is way too difficult, so we'll back way up and train in tiny pieces toward that goal. You have to find where the overload point is so you can work upward. 

A college student would have no problem doing a third grade math worksheet and figuring out something like 39 - ___ = 31 But, they wouldn't learn anything useful. 

A central angle θ, in a circle of radius 12 feet intercepts an arc of length 108 feet. What is the radian measure of θ?

That's a challenge for a college student. Now I know what is over threshold for Noelle: a hallway full of dogs giving her the stink eye. What's coming closer, sit for petting and grooming exam. Supervised separation. And I know what's easy, loose leash walking, sit, stay, down, stay, greeting a friendly stranger, sit while we greet a person with a dog.

The other dogs in our class are over two-years-old, so she's still very young. She still is 50% puppy. Noelle is coming along slowly. Thinking of her growth as being closer to roses blooming than closer to the daffodils is helping me, too. 

"Anyone who imagines that all fruits ripen at the same time as strawberries knows nothing of grapes." - Paracelsus


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You are a wise woman my friend.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

You have to let dogs be young. That was the mistake I made with Honey and I regretted it. I spent too much effort in training when she was a puppy and there was so much frustration in our relationship. Things she could do easily at two and a half were frustrating when she was five months. With Noelle, I decided to do it differently.

Our first year together we bonded. We played training games, but I didn't expect her to do anything other than be totally silly. Nothing we did mattered beyond introducing the idea of learning. Everything I did her first year was for pretend. Pretend to groom her with clippers, and do real clipping while she slept. Pretend to brush her, and do real brushing while she slept. Pretend to train sit, stay, come, down, walk on a leash. it was all pretend, Lily. All of it.

When she turned one, I shifted from pretend to actual training, but still, even now, I realize I have to back up and pretend to train again. She's not even a year and a half. We got in a hallway full of large reactive dogs. Was being frightened the right response for a 20 pound dog? Yes. A room full of lions on leashes would scare me, too. 

Will Noelle get her CGC at 18 months? Probably not. At two? Maybe. At two and a half? Probably. And does it matter? That's the big question, isn't it? Does it matter if it takes her three years to go from puppy to adult? What if it's four years? Have I failed as a trainer? No. I'm training the dog that I have and shaping her toward the dog I want.

Illinois is a service dog in training state. She has the same access as any fully trained service dog. We can keep that in training patch on for the next three years and nothing would change. Speed kills. It kills when you are driving too fast. It kills a relationship you're building with a puppy. Measure progress in inches and go slowly. Remember you might not have a crocus. You might be nurturing roses. Or, growing a grapevine.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with your current strategy 100% and then some. I have trained with Javelin much differently than with Lily. 

All of Lily's early training was training and it got too serious and I let myself be too frustrated at various times. She worries about lots of things as a result when we are in a trial ring. The morning utility judge last week (who shows spoos in obedience himself) noted that he could see that she knows everything, but is too worried to do everything. His suggestion was to take each exercise by itself and go back to basics with lots of play as reward for good executions in matches. I am going to take that suggestion to heart. I don't really need to teach any behaviors, just to remind Lily that it is all for fun and that she doesn't have to worry so much.

With Javelin I spent most of the first few months I was home with him as a baby dog running away from him in my backyard so he would think that running after me was grand fun. He developed such great innate centripetal attraction for me that even as a baby dog he would always check in with me over and over when we walked in my neighborhood full of bunnies, cats, kids on bikes, cars, other dogs...He knows the best thing to do if any doubt about anything ever crosses his mind (which I think is rare) is to check in with me. All of that is now starting to turn into beautiful attentive heads up heeling, good impulse control even while training really exciting stuff like go out and jumping and a confidence in the ring that will serve him very well. I had the rough idea that I might enter Javvy in beginner novice at a couple of trials in June and July so he would have something to do along with working Lily. I emailed my private trainer to ask her thoughts on that plan and she easily convinced me to wait until he had not just a beginner novice routine, but nearly all of the exercises for all levels of obedience installed. So we are also taking a why rush approach. He would be good in beginner novice this year, but why not wait until next year and have him be ready to be stellar all the way through?

Noelle will become the confident working partner you hope her to become because you are doing such great work to patiently support her now.


----------



## pudellvr (Dec 1, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> I agree with your current strategy 100% and then some. I have trained with Javelin much differently than with Lily.
> 
> All of Lily's early training was training and it got too serious and I let myself be too frustrated at various times. She worries about lots of things as a result when we are in a trial ring. The morning utility judge last week (who shows spoos in obedience himself) noted that he could see that she knows everything, but is too worried to do everything. His suggestion was to take each exercise by itself and go back to basics with lots of play as reward for good executions in matches. I am going to take that suggestion to heart. I don't really need to teach any behaviors, just to remind Lily that it is all for fun and that she doesn't have to worry so much.
> 
> ...




I needed to hear this right now. Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Running away from the puppy and hiding behind a tree was such fun for Noelle. She still likes this game.




























What do you say we play hide and seek and run away from our dogs over the weekend, just because. Sometimes I get so focused on training that I forget to be silly. I could use some silly. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

I try to play hide and seek with Lizzy, but it's very hard when she appears to have eyes in the back of her head and knows every move I make! And, she's so lightening fast, she can beat me to the tree I'm trying to hide behind!


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

This thread is reminding me of my #1 technique for regaining focus in my dogs (it works especially well with Cleo), which is that if they're so distracted I can't get their attention back, I just kind of inch away from them until I'm standing somewhere unexpected. When they eventually look up, they have a moment of "Oh no! Where's Mom??" and they race over to check in with me. Then I celebrate them coming like this was all just a fun game.

I notice if I do that once while we're out, they're much better about checking in with me afterward. They don't want that Tricky Lady to sneak away from them again.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle, this is a salad bar. For me to get my dinner requires that you lie down and stay right next to this pile of shaved carrots, lonely mushroom slice, random black olive, and sprinkle of cheese on the floor. You may not eat the shaved carrots, lonely mushroom slice, random black olive, or sprinkle of cheese. You may not sniff the pile of shaved carrots, lonely mushroom, random black olive, or sprinkle of cheese. You down. You stay. You maintain your down stay while I turn my back and get my salad put together. Understand?

I put my salad together, turned around, and there was Noelle lying down beside 
a pile of shaved carrots, lonely mushroom slice, random black olive, and the sprinkle of orange cheese on the floor. Noelle looked up at me, and I looked down at her. "Okay."
She got up and followed me. Trot, trot, trot, she smiled at the people, pivoted with me. Then, Noelle started to prance. People stopped and told me she's prancing, and it was adorable. Because it was adorable. Prancing, prancing, happy dancing poodle.

Through the crowd we went, over there, over here, and I'd say, "with me Noelle." And she pranced beside me and she was... perfect. Spot on, absolutely, gloriously, perfect, like I'd never seen out of her before. Noelle is still a teen dog. Today I got to see through a lens at what she will be like when she's a full grown adult dog, and it was amazing. Noelle is going to be a wonderful service dog. I know it in my bones now, and I didn't until today. Her public manners shined. I was so proud of her. We've been training together for seven months and she's learned a great deal in such a short time.

On the diabetes front, it's time to train for high blood sugar alerts. She's got lows sorted, time to train for highs. Since I've been eating super low carb, my numbers have been fantastic lately. So, to make high blood sugar scent pads, I'll have to eat a sugary treat, and "forget" to bolus for it. Test, test, test, until I reach 200, then bolus real fast and hope I don't end up feeling like a high blood sugar train wreck. I'll make high bg scent pads and train with those.

Things are going great. I've lowered my stress considerably this spring by starting a blog. https://dogently.com/ Sometimes change is good.


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Oh, I just love the picture this brings to mind...I can just see pretty Noelle prancing through the crowd, being the perfect little poodle ambassador that she is. Have I mentioned before that I just LOVE Noelle? 

PS - I'll be subscribing to your blog!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I love that wonderful feeling when you first realize that your pup is going to make it as a service dog. It isn't always after a year of training, or when the dog reaches two years. Congratulations on your little prancer. I'm glad your training is going well.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I can just see her - the most wonderful part of it is that she is _enjoying_ being good! Take care with the high BG. I have bookmarked your blog!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

What an amazing dog she is - you guys are such a great pair. Your blog is great, I will definitely keep reading it!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am thrilled for you both. You have been so lovely and patient with Noelle. Destressing has been good for you and for her.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I really did need to lower my stress. My job captioning videos is not paying well enough, and takes a tremendous amount of time. Our pay was cut in January, which made it even worse. I did a video lecture for a university professor. It started out OK, but then she talked about a summer she spent in India. I had to look up the names of 20 different places in India, learn to spell them by sound alone. It took me so long, I only got paid 1.29 an hour. The depression, and sense of being utterly trapped was overwhelming.

Then I remembered who I am. I'm a writer. It's who I am. It's what I do. I am passionate about dogs, and writing about training them. I realized I needed to start a dog training blog, start writing e-books, and service dog manners training courses. I can do this and start a micro business. So, I began DoGently.com and my grief and shock lifted almost instantly. 

My weight's gone down 13 pounds. I'm more energized. My blood sugar numbers have stayed below 150. I feel like I can breathe, and not spend all my time crying. I'm still captioning videos, still being horribly underpaid, but I believe that by this time next year I can quit the job from hell and start doing something that matters. And that right there is giving me hope.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I wish you great success in your writing business. I am sure it will all come together. Be careful making those high sugar training pads!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Thank you! I will be very careful. A cupcake ought to do it. Mmm, cake.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well now a cupcake in the name of training Noelle does seem a small thing perhaps.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Did someone say "cake" and "training" in the same sentence? Poppy's ears have pricked up!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Click-N-Treat said:


> I really did need to lower my stress. My job captioning videos is not paying well enough, and takes a tremendous amount of time. Our pay was cut in January, which made it even worse. I did a video lecture for a university professor. It started out OK, but then she talked about a summer she spent in India. I had to look up the names of 20 different places in India, learn to spell them by sound alone. It took me so long, I only got paid 1.29 an hour. The depression, and sense of being utterly trapped was overwhelming.
> 
> Then I remembered who I am. I'm a writer. It's who I am. It's what I do. I am passionate about dogs, and writing about training them. I realized I needed to start a dog training blog, start writing e-books, and service dog manners training courses. I can do this and start a micro business. So, I began DoGently.com and my grief and shock lifted almost instantly.
> 
> My weight's gone down 13 pounds. I'm more energized. My blood sugar numbers have stayed below 150. I feel like I can breathe, and not spend all my time crying. I'm still captioning videos, still being horribly underpaid, but I believe that by this time next year I can quit the job from hell and start doing something that matters. And that right there is giving me hope.


I love your second paragraph. It shows your determination, strength, and passion. I have checked out DoGently and think you have a unique voice. I think it is the content and value of your posts that speaks to me. It is also highly relatable. You have some really good advice for people going through similar experiences. 

Writing and many forms of expression are such therapeutic ways to help us through difficult times. It also helps us keep track of our feelings and on track towards our goals. I've found that doing guest posts for other bloggers is a great way to share your unique views, help others, and have more visitors on your blog. 

Your third paragraph shows how far you've achieved and the things in the job you've had really aren't that important. You have challenged yourself and you can do it. This is a wonderful post and I really admire your determination.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I love your blog - and I love your attitude. Good for you to make these changes.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

And then... Sometimes Noelle reminds me that she is still a teenager.

We were shopping and Noelle was rocking it. Right turn, left turn, about turns, zigzag around that lady. Zigzag around that man. Ignore that food on the floor please. Thank you, Noelle. Right turn, left turn, wait, OK. She was with me and I was with her. Everything was clicking. Noelle was making eye contact. She was paying close attention, staying with me, following my every direction on the first cue every time. 

Until...

Noelle, sit.
What is a sit?
Noelle, sit.
I have never heard of that before.
Noelle, sit.
分かりません。日本語が話せますか?
Noelle, sit. 
I need to inform you that I have changed my religion and sitting is now taboo.
Noelle, sit.
Let me consider your request... how about no.
Noelle, sit.
The dog that you are trying to reach, N-O-E-L-L-E, is not available, please try your request later.
Noelle, sit.
You have entered an invalid command. Access denied.

Every single time I asked for a sit today Noelle refused. After such complete perfection, seeing her balk repeatedly on something as basic and plain vanilla as a sit gave me the giggles. She's not in pain. She's just being a pain!

Ah, teenagers. You love them. You want to strangle them sometimes, but you love them. Also, in dealing with the teen dog brain, I believe that easy things tend to break down whenever my dog is about to make a tremendous leap in growth. She's on the edge of a major breakthrough, and sit is too vanilla of a command right now. She'll get back on track once her mind is ready. Right now, I'm laughing and enjoying this silly little teen dog on my leash.

Noelle, sit.
Here? Are you insane? Didn't you read about that poor beagle who sat in this exact spot and then was abducted by aliens? You wouldn't want me to trigger some kind of tractor beam by sitting? Do you? Do you?

Noelle, how about a hug.
I can doos hugs. Hug!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Been there, done that, but never managed to describe it half as well! Thank you for an early morning giggle.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Hehehe, I had a good giggle too! The foreign language you inserted is my native language, and that line would have gone through my head as well. Hope she collects her brain soon.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Click-N-Treat said:


> And then... Sometimes Noelle reminds me that she is still a teenager.
> 
> We were shopping and Noelle was rocking it. Right turn, left turn, about turns, zigzag around that lady. Zigzag around that man. Ignore that food on the floor please. Thank you, Noelle. Right turn, left turn, wait, OK. She was with me and I was with her. Everything was clicking. Noelle was making eye contact. She was paying close attention, staying with me, following my every direction on the first cue every time.
> 
> ...


haha - you captured it perfectly. OMG I'm going through this with Babykins - all of a sudden she refuses to obey hand signals that she has been obeying for months. She does everything else and obeys with verbal commands. I hope you're right about it's a temporary glitch while we're on the edge of a major breakthrough. I'm thankful she still obeys verbal and I'm doing both verbal and hand signals for now - I figure at some point it will kick back in. 

I also love your blog - and your approach to dog training.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Aw, thanks Skylar. Little by little it's growing. I'll just keep working on it. Yes, Babykins may be going through growth in a different area. Right now, I'm not going to drill Noelle in sit. I will ask for two in public and reward them.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Sammy the spoo said:


> Hehehe, I had a good giggle too! The foreign language you inserted is my native language, and that line would have gone through my head as well. Hope she collects her brain soon.


I have an easier time hearing and understanding, but I have been practicing with the coolest language app called Mind Snacks. I'm glad you could read it, which makes me smile. Should we translate it for everyone else?


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Click-N-Treat said:


> I have an easier time hearing and understanding, but I have been practicing with the coolest language app called Mind Snacks. I'm glad you could read it, which makes me smile. Should we translate it for everyone else?


Sure!!! Mind Snacks sounds like a great app!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle said, I don't understand. Do you speak Japanese?

My Japanese is coming along slowly. I have a language app called Mind Snacks that is fun to play with. It starts out with matching pictures to words you see and hear.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Oh, that sounds fun! I took about 4 years of Japanese classes once upon a time, but it was so long ago I don't remember much anymore. I've been playing with a similar app called Duolingo, but it doesn't have Japanese so I've been learning little bits of French (my husband speaks it). I'll have to check out Mind Snacks to brush up on my Japanese!

And the sit...I feel you. Archie was just doing this at training class last night. We'd been practicing long stays and decided to finish on a heeling/rally exercise. I walked him up to the starting sign, asked him to sit...and he just stared at me like, "Haven't I done this enough for you today, lady??" I think sometimes they're just over it.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

So, I'm in the car with my daughter. I'd just picked her up at work. Noelle was hanging out in the back seat. I had WXRT on the radio, and my daughter and I were talking. We'd just left the parking lot when Noelle stood up and tapped me on the neck with her cold wet nose. 

It was so hot in the car. I turned the air conditioner up as high as it could go, but I kept sweating buckets. I drove our usual route home, until I got to a stop sign. I was supposed to go straight, but for some reason, I signaled a left turn. I turned left. Now, what did I go and do that for? That was a flaky thing to do. As I was driving, Noelle poked me in the neck with her cold wet nose.

I stopped at another stop sign and waited for the freight train rumbling along the tracks. I don't know how long I sat there until I remembered, I didn't want to cross the tracks. I wanted to make a right turn. So, I turned right. It was still so hot in the car. The heat was making me space out a little. That must have been the problem. I made my right turn, and once again, Noelle stood up and poked me in the neck with her cold wet nose. 

I started toward home, on the right road, going in the right direction. This is a bit of a twisty road, and I know all the bends blindfolded. Or, at least I thought I did. For some reason, I had a hard time following the road. I felt like I had to concentrate way harder on steering than usual. I also felt myself starting to tremble. Kind of a shaky feeling deep in side my gut. Noelle poked me in the neck with her cold wet nose, and then she put her head on my shoulder. That's when it all finally clicked in my head. Hot, sweaty, trembling, difficulty concentrating, diabetes alert dog is... ALERTING!

HOLY SH*T! I'M LOW AND I'M DRIVING!

I pulled over. My daughter gave me some fruit snacks from my purse. I ate them and corrected my low bg in no time. That was the first time Noelle alerted to a low while I was driving. Had I known Noelle will poke me in the neck, I'd have eaten the fruit snacks right away. 

Now, I tested before I drove, and got a 110 on my meter. I'm above 100, go ahead and drive. FDA standards for glucose meters were updated in 2014. They have to be accurate 95% of the time +/- 15%. To create more accurate meters would be incredibly expensive, and this is actually a huge improvement. I was part of a group that helped encourage the FDA to set more strict standards. 

But, 95% accurate is not the same as 100% accurate. If my meter is wrong and I start driving based on a number I see on the screen, I run the risk of thinking I'm OK, when I am heading low. Low blood sugar while driving is terrifying. It can make you spacey and even make you pass out behind the wheel. So, I check my number before I drive, but lows can come out of nowhere. 

When I drive long distances, I drink regular pop to keep my blood sugar up because I tend to go low on long drives. This was a short little drive, and I wasn't expecting any drama, but diabetes is always with me ready to pounce. Fortunately, Noelle's nose knows. Alerting while I was driving was a first. I'm so grateful that she was persistent, and horribly embarrassed that I didn't recognize what she was doing. 

Next time she pokes me in the neck when I'm driving, I'm not asking any questions. I'll be too busy eating fruit snacks. Thanks for helping me, Noelle. You really are my little hero.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I had not considered the dangers of driving with low blood sugar - your posts are teaching me so much. And Noelle is truly wonderful; thank heavens she was with you, could reach you to touch you, and knew what to do!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Noelle is awesome! Thank you as always for sharing. As fjm said it is not just your SD training we are all learning about but life with diabetes too.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

That is one amazing job Noelle! We are all super proud of you!!!


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

I don't think your stories of Noelle will ever stop amazing me!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Driving with diabetes can be dangerous, and not just because of the risk of accidents. See, I live in the United States. https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...vs-diabetics/?utm_term=.4eae49cc0d13#comments

And those stories are the ones that make national headlines. Police officers have beaten, tasered, arrested, and killed people with diabetes who are having low blood sugars. Because not enough glucose to the brain causes the brain to short circuit, low blood sugars look like drugs or drinking. 

I also know someone who had his insulin smashed by the police because they found his needles and didn't believe he was diabetic. Pumps have been ripped off people's bodies by the police because they assume it's some kind of drug delivery device. The last thing I want to do is have a diabetes related problem behind the wheel and get help from the police.

I take this very seriously. It's one more reason that I do all I can to make sure I'm safe to drive. Every time I go low while driving, it's those stories that flash through the back of my mind. As soon as I know I'm low, I pull over and eat. Now I know that Noelle will tell me long before I have to worry, and you have no idea how comforting that is to me.

Next time Noelle pokes me in the neck while I'm driving, I'm grabbing the fruit snacks and eating, no questions asked. Noelle alerts earlier than my technology. She knows about 15 to 20 minutes before my meter registers a low that I am heading down. I have no idea how she does it, but she does.

There is a device called a CGM, or a continuous glucose monitor that also sounds alarms when my blood glucose is rising or falling. I used to have one, but health insurance, and cost, and I don't wanna get into it, has prevented me from getting another Dexcom. Sometimes I want one back, and other times, not so much.

Noelle does the same thing as a Dexcom. She warns of rapidly approaching lows so I can head them off before I get into trouble. Plus, Noelle is 100% environmentally friendly, contains no plastic packaging, and does not cause pollution from plastics manufacturing or delivery. She does not contain a battery. All Noelle requires is high quality food, clean water, good vet care, tennis balls, and love to function. She's a medical device in a poodle suit. 

We have more training to do on high BG detection and insulin pump leaks, but she's coming along nicely. I'm grateful she tapped me in the neck while I was driving. It's good to know the dog in my back seat really does have my back.


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

I think I saw a "Wonder Woman" costume at our local PetSmart - I think Noelle needs one!! She's amazing!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I might have to get Noelle a Wonder Woman suit. That would be adorable. OK time for a super cute update, ready?

My cat ate my headphone wire, and since I do closed captioning for the hearing impaired for work, not having good headphones is a serious problem. I need high quality headphones so I can tell the difference between someone with a thick Chinese accent saying directly or directory, or a thick southern drawl saying pin or pen. I needed to go to the super fancy mall where they sell Tesla cars because that's where the Bose store is. Yes, they really do sell Tesla cars. They also have an Apple Store, a Microsoft Store, and several if-you-have-to-ask-you-can't-afford-it, stores. 

Noelle and I have never been to this mall. And it's outdoors, so I worried she would embarrass me by pottying. Fortunately, Noelle took care of business before we left. Noelle did a very nice job of walking with me through the parking lot, but once she saw we were somewhere new, she assumed her dream came true. I finally brought her to her first sled dog race. No, just because we are somewhere new does not mean you've been promoted to lead dog, and I am still not a sled. Rein it in there, little girl. 

I spent a little time outside of the mall working on getting her attention before we went in. I found the Bose store and opened the door. Noelle trotted on the carpet and walked with me up to the counter. When I said, down, she plopped into a happy little poodle down with her tail flying. It was very gratifying to have her down and stay in a brand new store. She didn't get confused by the carpeting, or hesitate. I said, down, and poof, down. Instead of feeling like Noelle was a live wire, I knew I could trust her. While she was happy lying down at my feet, I got a headphone wire. Hooray! They didn't charge me for it. Hooray! We walked through the mall back to the car. Mission number one was a success. Now, off to Walmart. 

I'm not a fan of my local Walmart. It smells kinda weird in there, a mixture of plastics, rubber, food, electronics, and old floor wax. When I go in, I want to go back out within about four seconds. I think it's the harsh lighting, assault of colors, and the weird smell that just sends my nervous system into high alert, like a huge flashing neon sign says, get out! I admire everyone who works at my local Walmart because there is no way I could do it. My nervous system couldn't take it. My internal filter system wasn't very strong to begin with, and 24 cycles of chemo in 2005-2007 wiped the rest of my filters away. Chemo crossed the blood brain barrier and did some permanent damage to my brain. I'm acutely aware of the damage when I go into Walmart. The whole place makes me feel like I've been shoved through some kind of a grater.

I needed to buy a few things and Walmart was on the way home from the Bose store. Noelle had never been in Walmart before. We did a super quick shop, because I wanted to leave before the place made me cry. Now, here's where Noelle did the cutest thing she's ever done in her life... ready?

I was waiting in line. Noelle was in a sit at my feet and the shopping cart was in front of me. A man passed with his cart very, very close to her. She leaned to the left to avoid getting bonked, and then leaned back into center, without breaking her sit/stay.
Everyone in the line cracked up laughing, including the checker. It was the cutest thing she's ever done.

Walmart has a bag carousel that spins. Noelle had never seen one and jumped when she saw it move. Scary bag spinner, yikes. Well, we played look at that and she forgot it was scary. Then we left together.

While we were in Walmart, and I was feeling so freaked out from the over stimulation, Noelle felt like my dance partner for the first time. I went left, she went left. I went right, she went right. It was telepathic and amazing to be... together. 

We're moving toward the telepathic stage of training where all I have to do is think, and Noelle does what I want. This little 20 pound dog is turning out to have all the right stuff for service dog work. She can maintain a stay, even when she thinks she's going to get bonked by a cart. That little lean left was the cutest thing, ever.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

You definitely need a Wonder Woman outfit in Noelle's size - she is amazing.

I hear you on the long term effects of chemo too - I still cannot bear the artificial smells of cleaning products, particularly laundry products and (even worse) toilet cleaner. There used to be an eco lavatory cleaner based on rosemary that was OK, but it seems to have been discontinued. These days I mainly clean with vinegar and bicarb as a result.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Sounds like you had a very successful shopping experience together! So amazing what you two are accomplishing as a team - way to go Noelle!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Noelles little lean sounds SO CUTE! I wish I had been there to see it! Congrats on another successful day out and about with that cutie. I went to dinner last night with a friend who has a service dog. I think that was the first time I have ever been out and about in the company of a service dog (German shepherd dog) I was amazed at how well the dog did. Laying quietly under the table the entire time we were in a noisy, crowded restaurant. I have spent plenty of time with this dog when she is off duty, and she is a big clown normally. But to see her working was awesome, and to be honest a little intimidating for me as I will be starting life with our own SDiT (for my son) soon. It made me
realize just how much work you have put in with Noelle to get her to this point!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Chinchillafuzzy,

Noelle knows the difference between working/not working. It's the cape. It's a dramatic signal that new rules apply. Your friend's GSD sounds awesome. I love hearing about SD's behaving well.

Right now I am working on creating a public access manners class. I think there's a ton of information about how to train your dog to do work for people with disabilities, but the information about manners is all over the place. I've seen service dog "trainers" that show pictures of their dog sitting in a restaurant booth, eating off a plate. OMG, are you kidding me? Dogs belong on the floor under the table. People give their service dogs toys and other things to occupy them. Nope, you down, you stay, until I say otherwise. If you need a toy, you need more training. Training a service dog to do nothing is extremely important. They need to learn how to do absolutely nothing at all. 

I have sooo much I want to share about this, everything from service dogs on Flexi leads to jumping on other customers... I swear I am slowly becoming the Emily Post of the service dog world. The ADA says under control, what does that mean? How is that trained? So much bubbling in my head. 

Good luck with your SDiT quest. Do you have a puppy, or are you selecting one, getting an adult? What's up? Feel free to pm me if you want.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Oh my goodness, I would be so appalled to see pictures of a SD sitting at a booth and eating!! My friend with the GSD is a professional trainer, and her SD is completely owner trained, like Noelle. She will be helping us with our training as well. I am lucky to have her as a local resource. But your manners class sounds amazing! I haven't encountered many SDs, but I am acutely aware of how they should be behaving and I agree with everything that you say and point out through these posts and your blog. Like having Noelle shake it off after leaving a building - that is wonderful manners, and admittedly I probably would never have thought about it had I not read your posts so thank you very much for sharing! I will send you a pm today to talk a bit about our situation. I am just thrilled by everything that you share with us. I wish we lived close, but thankfully since you have the gift of expressing yourself through writing, I feel like I am right there with you when you recount your experiences! Hugs to you and Noelle!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Why I am starting an online SD manners class.

Some are fakers. Some are oblivious to what is expected. But, THIS is unacceptable.




























This is how a service dog behaves in a line at the store.









And at a restaurant. 









Down/stay. Good dog Noelle.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I am a bit shocked by the fork. I've seen all of the others. I was at Whole Foods the other day and saw a poodle in a cart and didn't realize it was a service dog. I do know that sniffing others is a no-no for public access but it is probably the most common thing I've seen.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Food goes in carts! Dogs go on the, what is that shiny thing we walk on called? Floor! If you ever see that again, complain to the manager. No legitimate service dog would do that. Absolutely not. Big fraud red flag.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I am so tired, and perhaps jaded, by all the wrongs I have seen that I pretty much keep my mouth shut until it interferes with my service dog and me, or my daughter and her service dog. I know I should be looking our for other people, too, but I am just too tired to do it. I have had a GSD guide dog lunge across me to get to my poodle service dog. I had to explain to the confused blind person what was happening. I have had dogs on flexi leads in the grocery store crawling under my dog, barking. My son-in-law was denied entry on an airplane because his Rottweiler woofed once at a beagle that had repeatedly lunged and barked at him while the rotty remained in a down stay. Unfortunately, the pilot of the plane walked by right when the rotty woofed. The airline was going to deny the dog on any flight, but a trainer with all kinds of certifications intervened. He said he witnessed the whole altercation and the beagle was the dog that should be kicked out. He also said that he would be more than happy to write a letter to the president of the airline certifying that the Rottweiler was a safe dog, as he had observed it for over an hour. Whew, the airline relented. My daughter was furious at her husband, as she felt that he should have walked his dog away from the beagle to avoid the situation. Poor guy said that he had moved twice, only to be followed. Ugh. I will speak up if I witness an injustice. It is frustrating to see so many dogs/service or other to be walking their owners in stores; the dogs are pulling so hard that they are hacking, and the owners have their arms pulled straight out. The icing on the cake is when the owner turns to me with my dog stuck to my leg like velcro, and says, "Oh, I would never use a prong collar!" Hmm, maybe I should have put this in the rant section. Sorry, Click-N-Treat I didn't realized I had all theses feeling pent up inside me. I am glad that you are out in the world training and educating people, (I know you are).


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Rant away. So far, I haven't seen any of this stuff, but I know it happens. As long as the line between emotional support dog and service dog remains blurred, these things are going to continue to happen. All we can do is protect our dogs and ourselves. And it's ok that you ranted. You must be so frustrated. Hugs!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I've seen dogs from canine for independence lunge aggressively at another dog at the supermarket entrance. I think even if a dog goes through vigorous service dog training, the behavior maintenance will depend on the handler. Fake SD is definitely a problem but sometimes they aren't fake.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Absolutely the service dog's maintenance depends on the handler. That's a weakness that organizations have that owner trainers do not. The CCI raises and trains the dog for two years, and then briefly trains the owners for two weeks before sending them home with a dog. Being a service dog handler is a skill in and of itself. Some people just aren't going to be ready to be in charge of a dog after two weeks. You're right, they're not all fakers.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

So, today was full of adventures. We went to the pet store first. Now, the pet store is a hard place for Noelle to concentrate. My rock solid service dog Honey had the same problems in pet stores. I think it's just too much information for the dog. It's kind of like asking a kid to do math homework in Disney World. This place is fun, exciting, and wow, what's this? What's that? What was it you just asked me? Sit? Oh. I can sit. She did OK.

We went to Home Depot and got more fencing, because of course bunnies ate another hole in my fence and Francis keeps escaping. Noelle had never been to Home Depot. We watched a forklift and it was going, beep, beep, beep. Noelle looked at the loud forklift, shrugged and stayed with me.

She saw all kinds of interesting large carts and heard them banging and rumbling. A man had some kind of large bird on his shoulder. A parrot? It was white, that's all I know. Seriously, I know nothing about pet birds. Noelle was surprised by it. He got down so she could see his bird. I was a little nervous her prey drive would kick in, but no. Noelle and I played look at that, until Noelle was far more interested in Zuke's Mini Naturals than in a bird. I thought she handled her first pet bird very well. 

I dropped the leash when I got the fence roll and Noelle was on her own for a bit. She was a little nervous about the fence roll, but came happily when I called, and I got the leash back. Drop the leash is part of the IAADP public access test, and she did that test perfectly. All in all, she handled her first trip to a new place extremely well.

Then we went to the grocery store and Noelle sat next to another lonely olive and a bean on the floor at the salad bar. She didn't eat them. One of the staff members in the flower department commented on how much Noelle has grown since November. Noelle really has blossomed into a dance partner. Best of all, she sat for petting, which was good. I told her to sit, counted to 10, she got a quick pat on the noggin, and maintained her stay. Noelle still finds attention from strangers too overstimulating, but she handled it better than usual. We will be going back to training class and finally get her CGC, I swear! 

We still need to work on loose leash walking, especially when she's excited. We will be going to Woodfield Mall on my daughter's birthday next week and spend the entire day working on loose leash walking. It should be fun. In and out of stores, up elevators, down elevators, all over this huge space. My daughter loves shopping. I hate shopping. I like dog training, so that's what I'll do all day. Noelle will get a huge chance to practice commands like "with me" and "zigzag" Zigzag is go left right left, or right left right depending on how I lead. Sit, down, stay, short recalls, all in a distracting place. I can't wait.

Apart from the not having a CGC, I'm almost ready to graduate Noelle from her in-training status. She handles everything I throw at her in the same calm, focused way. We've trained more than 100 hours in public. There's only a few more things I want her to be able to do before I'll take that in-training patch off.

1. CGC because it's proof of obedience training.
2. CGCA/IAADP Public Access test, because they test basically the same things. 
3. Get familiar with public transportation.

We need to take a train to the next town away, go to Starbucks, and take a train home. It's too hot for that adventure, so we will do that in the autumn. Still, good things with this young pup on my leash. Life is going up, and up, and up.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Attention Mom. Attention Mom. You're watching that glowing Netflix box with the moving pictures and the weird no smell talking people. Stop watching the box right now. I haz something to tells you. Attention! Attention! This is not a drill. Repeat, this is not a drill. 

I smells insulin. 

Your insulin pump site is leaking insulin.

You needs to fixes that before you go to bed tonight.

This has been your emergency diabetic ketoacidosis prevention system. 
Once you fix your site, we will return you to your regularly scheduled Netflix and chill.

***
That was a first. A lifesaving, incredible, first for Noelle.

I trained Noelle to recognize insulin scent months ago. I've been thinking, hey, I'd better get serious with training insulin scent. Tonight, Noelle came over and bonked my set with her nose. She never does this. But, she bonked it over and over, often enough to let me know it wasn't an accident. I reached down and felt my site was dislodged because the tape wasn't sticking. If she hadn't told me, I wouldn't have realized it.

I don't think non-diabetics understand how important that alert was. So, let me break it down for you. All day long, while your heart is beating and your lungs are breathing, your pancreas is delivering insulin. Cells need energy, and insulin is the key that unlocks your cells so they can take in glucose for energy. When you eat, your body sends out extra insulin in response. However, all day and all night, between heart beats and breaths, your pancreas is hard at work keeping you alive. Those little sprinkles of insulin are the difference between life and death.

My immune system went rogue and my pancreas doesn't produce insulin. Type 1 diabetes is an autoimmune disease. I have to get insulin from science. Remember how I said your pancreas delivers more insulin when you eat, but also gives you little bits of insulin all day long? 

Science has figured out how to mimic that. We have long acting insulin (Tresiba Ready!) to mimic the background. We call background insulin basal. And we have short acting insulin for food, (Humalog or Novolog) we call short acting bolus insulin.

I use an insulin pump. 








See the bandage on the skin? That's what became dislodged tonight. My pump only has Novolog insulin in it. I do not use (Tresiba Ready!) long acting insulin. My pump gives me tiny pulses of insulin every five minutes. That steady pump of basal insulin is critical. If my little bandage called a pump set got dislodged, and I didn't realize it, I would have no insulin in my body. And that's far worse than it sounds.

Without insulin, cells cannot use glucose for energy. The body turns to fat for energy. Burning fat for energy sounds good, but this creates ketones as a byproduct. Ketones are acidic chemicals that are toxic at high concentrations. Without insulin, glucose that would be normally taken up by cells backs up in the blood stream. 

Each glucose molecule grabs salts, water, and potassium, and turns them into urine. The longer this goes on, the more out of balance the body gets. Acids from ketones build up in the blood stream, water is lost, potassium is lost. This makes you beyond thirsty, but you cannot drink enough water to fix this cascade. The more you drink, the more glucose, water and electrolytes you lose. Without medical attention, you become nauseated, short of breath, dizzy, sleepy, comatose, and die. 

How fast does this process start? As short as four hours without insulin, DKA begins. 

My insulin pump set became dislodged at 7:30 pm. 

Imagine we fast forward four hours without insulin, DKA has started.

11:30 pm. Brush teeth, check blood glucose. I'm high. Why did I eat that Almond Joy bar? Because you love them. Right, yum. Enter numbers in my pump, push ok. Pump goes beep. Instead of going under my skin, my correction bolus is delivered on top of my skin. Basal insulin is delivered on top of my skin. I do not realize this. I go to sleep.

Eight hours without insulin.

3:30 AM. Wake up, must pee. Thirsty, get a drink, go back to bed. 

12 hours without insulin 

7:30 AM wake up, must pee. I'm thirsty, get a drink, nauseated. Check blood sugar. High again. Correct with my pump. Insulin pools on top of my skin. I do not realize this. Breakfast makes me throw up.

16 hours without insulin.

11:30 am, I'm sleepy. Very sleepy. I'm sick to my stomach. I feel like garbage. I think I'll take a nap. 

20 hours without insulin. 

3:30 pm, my husband finds me in a coma. 

OR...

Let's rewind time back to 7:30 pm when a poodle nose poked my pump set over and over.

Attention Mom. Attention Mom. Stop watching the glowing box. This is not a drill. Repeat, this is not a drill. 

I smells insulin. 

Your pump site is leaking insulin.

You needs to fixes that before you go to sleep.

This has been your emergency diabetic ketoacidosis prevention alert system. 
Once you fix your site, we will return you to your regularly scheduled Netflix and Chill.

After Noelle alerted, I put in a new insulin pump set and reconnected the tubing. My Almond Joy bar brought my BG up to 167, and insulin will bring it down into range easily. I'm not spilling ketones. I have insulin in my body. I'm safe from harm. Because of my poodle. 

Because I put insulin on a cotton pad, brought it to my dog's nose, and then gave her cheese. I put insulin on an old pump set, put it on my skin, let Noelle sniff it and gave her chicken. Tonight she bonked my set with her nose over and over, too many times to be an accident. I smells insulin, fixes that right now. Amazing. Thank you Noelle. You saved me again.

Noelle, have I told you I love you?
A gazillion, billion, kajillion, times.
Here's one more, Noelle. I love you.
I loves you, too, mom.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Noelle, you are a star! A truly life saving, shining star. And I hope you got chicken, as well as heartfelt thanks!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh Noelle, you are truly, truly amazing. I am sending virtual chicken to her too!


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

Way to go, Noelle!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Today was the longest public access experience Noelle has ever had. We went to the mall. Not just any mall, but Woodfield Mall, the largest mall in Illinois. We got inside and Noelle was unsure of herself, which made sense. I was a little overwhelmed, too. We started walking around, and I gave lots of treats. We played Look at That, which helped. 

Tile floors and echoing rooms, and this huge space. Security riding Segways. Other service dog teams. A play area full of screaming children. A train for kids to ride that rolled around and made train noises. Babies and toddlers crying. Young children shrieking, "Doggie doggie doggie doggie!" Endless people making kissing noises and reaching out to her. Total chaos. 

How did Noelle do? Fantastic. None of the noises upset her, except for the public toilet flushing. Ha! OK, that's loud and a new sound. She wasn't a huge fan of the hand dryer, either. I thought the hand dryer would upset her more than the flush, but then again, she does get dried by a loud dryer. Flushing echoing public toilet is something we need to practice. That made her jump.

While we were walking around, a security guard rolled up to us on a Segway. He asked if Noelle was a service dog, the right question. I answered. He worried he was frightening Noelle with his Segway. Um, Noelle acted as if she sees Segways every afternoon at tea time. I thought she would be scared, too. Nope. Giant person on a rolling standing thing. No big deal. 

I took Noelle into the Rainforest Cafe. Was she scared of the roaring noises? Nope. Not even the growling crocodile. The tree that opened its eyes and talked startled her though. The tree is talking to you, Noelle. It's looking right at you. What is that? Look at that, treat. Look at that, treat. Look at.. 

Mom, I gets it. It's just a talking tree with big eyes. Who cares. Can we go?

I scouted out the loudest stores possible. We went in, sit, down, sit, heel, leave. After walking around, I met up with my daughter. I took her out to lunch. Noelle did a down/stay under the restaurant table. She got a little antsy toward the end of our meal and stood a few times. So, I took her outside and she peed in the grass. Ah, that explains being antsy. 

In Lord and Taylor we heard a squeaking sound from one of the workers. He was hanging up dress shirts. Noelle was certain he had a squeaky toy, so we went and found him. Just shirts. Nothing else. We watched him hang shirts. He was laughing and apologizing for not having toys. We walked away and he made that same squeaking noise. Noelle's ears perked up, is it a toy this time? Is it? Is it? No.

We walked around and saw an elderly man. He had an oxygen tube in his nose. Elderly people are automatically exempt from the no petting rules. He reached out, but, Noelle was unsure, I think because of the tubing.

I said, 'Do you want to make a friend?" 

A FRIEND? DID YOU SAY MAKE A FRIEND? OMG I WOULD LOVE TO MAKE A FRIEND! OMG! IS TODAY MY BIRTHDAY? WOW! HI! I'M NOELLE AND I AM SO PLEASED TO MEET YOU!

Even though she was excited, Noelle sat for petting. And then Noelle cuddled up to the old man and gave him super extreme poodle love. She kept her butt on the floor and her feet on the floor, but she was snuggling big time.

Now, I was doing internal back flips because she was sitting. At the same time, I was worried she was going to excitement pee. Noelle is not yet two and still has lots of puppy in her. I'm glad you're sitting, but please don't pee. Her tail was going a thousand miles an hour. 

Make a friend, I gots to makes a friend. I mades a new friend. I think I loves him. I'm the happiest poodle ever. 

And the happiest poodle ever did not pee. WHEW!

He laughed when I told him I was worried about that. And told me about his Irish Wolfhounds at home. Noelle melted into his petting and just adored him. Then then man's wife came over, and Noelle loved her, too. We stayed with them for a while. Then we left and walked around some more. Finally my daughter sent me a text that she was ready to leave. 

It was good for her to experience a long, loud public encounter. Glass elevators, stairs, ramps, assorted languages, assorted religious attire, people from all over the world. It was so good for her to see and experience. I learned where we still need practice. But, we're going up, and up and up, everybody. Up and up and up.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Your story about Noelle alerting you gave me a big lump in my throat. You must love her so much !

Also reading your explanation about glucose not being used and it's impact made me understand why I pee so much... with the illness I have, there is a problem with glycolisys so I suppose that is why I urinate so much. Anyways, I learned something, thank you !


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

You're welcome. Hugs, Dechi. Lots of hugs.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I love the way you write. It draws you into the moment as if I am there. I am happy Noelle did well. I worked on under and we went to another petsmart. They had a class where one dog was having a mental breakdown and made Lucky unhappy so we left. Lucky has a ways to go before he is at Noelle's level. [emoji4]


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Lucky will be amazing. At this stage, I'd avoid pet stores. It's a super distracting environment. Even my SD of 10 years had a hard time working in pet stores. Target is a good place to work. Far less interesting and easier to work on not sniffing stuff. Plus, there's less of a chance of a negative dog encounter.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I was asleep. Noelle woke me up. Instead of being her usual cuddly self, she was nudging my knee instantly and making little humming noises. I reached over and checked my meter and I was low. 

That was the first time Noelle woke me up to tell me I was low. Way to go Noelle. Thank you again, and again.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

wow that is amazing.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Thumbs up Noelle! Keep waking Mom up for those yummy treats (and alert her!)! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Wow, just amazing Noelle! Way to go!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

*Noelle - service dog extraordinaire!*

I am so very glad you have Noelle to keep you safe. What a blessing she is!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Today was pet the service dog day. Before I got in the store, a couple started petting Noelle, who sat and enjoyed it. In the store another lady petted Noelle. And a man. And two other ladies. Since I'm working toward the CGC, I allowed it all and Noelle sat for petting over and over. This was good. And I had Noelle in her collar instead of her harness. Noelle was a little bit of a handful, but not horrible. I get better focus with the harness, that's for sure, but I want to wean her off it. Things were going well.

UNTIL...

BARK! 

Noelle barked in the store. WTF? Why are you barking? I corrected her and she didn't bark again. I only saw a woman in a purple shirt. What was that bark all about? So, I decided to stalk the lady to see if I could figure out what was so upsetting. I found the scary lady. Purple shirt, black pants, sandals, perfectly ordinary woman, so why was Noelle unhappy? The lady was wearing sunglasses in the store. Oh! Now I know what was so scary!

This was not Noelle's first exposure to sunglasses. She's seen them many many times. Why did these sunglasses weird her out? Because she's a flaky teenage dog still? Well, I know how to fix that.

Look at that, treat, look at that, treat. The lady was super nice and apologized for frightening Noelle. She took off her sunglasses. I told her to please put them back on, and she did. Noelle made a friend after that and she got some loving. 

We're taking our CGC test (gulp!) on August 17. I've been practicing having someone else hold her lead while I go out of sight. Will she pass or not? We'll find out.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle got her CGC today! Whoopee!

We drove to a brand new training club 45 minutes west of here. Noelle and I had never been there before. It turned out to be a great decision. I loved how the club did this test.

The evaluator had us do group tests as often as possible. 

Meet friendly stranger. 
The evaluator had all of us with our dogs in a circle. She went around the circle and shook everyone's hand.

Sit for petting.
Still in the same circle. Evaluator came and pet all our dogs. Noelle got happy, but not too happy about this.

Appearance and Grooming 
Now here is where Noelle got the wiggles. She wiggled and wiggled and squirmed and got very excited. And still passed. Whew.

Here's where things got interesting. Instead of doing separate tests, she combined the loose leash walking pattern, sit, down, stay, and recall into one seamless test. Noelle pulled on leash at first, but settled in and even gave eye contact later. She did a rapid down on command and the evaluator praised her speed! (Yes!) Sit, down, stay, recall were perfect. But Noelle came flying to me, then took a step back and barked at me at the end. Odd.

We left the training ring. Noelle barked at me again. What the fructose is going on? Noelle pawed my knee, and nose bumped my leg. Oh, that fructose. I'm low. Nice alert, Noelle. I ate a small pack of fruit snacks from my purse. Good to go. 

Supervised separation, Noelle choose her person to hang out with and enjoyed her little time away from me. The person who had Noelle said she was very good. Whew.

The evaluator combined walking through a crowd and reaction to a strange dog into another seamless event. There was a group of 10 people meandering around randomly in the ring. Three dogs at a time walked around the people and passed each other. I loved this idea. So much better than walking up to a stranger and shaking hands. It felt so much more natural. Noelle aced this test and ignored everyone just like in a store. This was the one test I knew she would do well on for sure, and she did.

Final test was reaction to distraction. The evaluator fluttered a scary black umbrella. Noelle did not like this one bit, and got scared, but shrugged it off just as fast. 

So, she passed. Noelle passed. I am so happy. That was hard for Noelle, but we got through it together. No treats, new place, lots and lots of strangers. Lots and lots of dogs. And she passed. Whoopee! :cheers2:


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Yay! Fabulous work, both of you. Knew she'd get there!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Many, many congratulations to both of you - and I am particularly impressed that Noelle alerted you to low BS in the middle of a testing and distracting exam! What a star!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Congratulations! [emoji324][emoji322][emoji898][emoji323] to both you and Noelle. My dog Kit is in a CGC class and we don't know if she is going to pass the test in Sept. She is bad at the 3 min separation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Congratulations to you and to Noelle!! I'm so happy for you!!! The real fun begins!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Crying low in public right now. Noelle alerted in line at Starbucks. I am eating and trying to calm down but I am scared and crying. This is a severe low. Tornado style. Still crying and trying to calm down. Noelle is awesome.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Noelle is a life saver. Take your time and hug your amazing poodle - hope the sugar kicks in soon.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

You've heard of drunk texting. I just low posted. I am better now. Those intense lows scare me badly. And crying in public feels so awful. Is everyone staring? Do they think I am crazy? Noelle alerted but I was going low so fast she couldn't give much warning. One thing is for sure, poodles are more reassuring than glucose meters.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm so glad to hear you are ok. Good job Noelle! Hope you'll make it home ok!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

That was a case of too much exercise, not enough food. I mowed the lawn, and then took Noelle to a brand new massive shopping center that just opened up on the south side of town. We walked here and there. Noelle wanted to pull ahead and see everything, so I kept walking, working on loose leash walking. But I forgot something important. Diabetes.

Exercise does three wonderful things for you. 
1. It makes your cells burn up glucose in your blood stream.
2. It makes your body more sensitive to insulin immediately. 
3. It makes your body more sensitive to insulin for hours later.

There's actually a competition during Diabetes Awareness Month in November. It's called the Big Blue Test. Take your blood glucose number, exercise for 15 minutes, come back and test it again. I've seen my numbers drop from 175 to 110 in just 15 minutes. Amazing.

So, let's review what went wrong today.

I mowed the lawn and didn't eat a snack afterward. 
I went for a 45 minute brisk walk in the new store.
I did not reduce my insulin by 10% in my pump.

POW! Exercise made my blood glucose drop like a rock. Because my pump was set to couch potato mode, I had way more insulin in my body than I needed and not enough glucose to cope. Hence a blood sugar in the low 40's. I started sweating profusely in the line at Starbucks. I realized I felt seriously wrong. Then Noelle pawed my knee. 

Most of the time, I have mild low blood sugar. Noelle paws my knee. I eat a pack of fruit snacks, good to go. Every once in while, I blow right past mild low blood sugar and end up with moderate lows. These are just plain scary. 

My brain did not quite understand how to put the pieces together. I remember the lady at Starbucks gave me a large squirt of caramel in my coffee and didn't charge me for it. She handed the caramel iced coffee to me and I held on to the cup, because I needed it. I needed that coffee so badly. So, I held on tight. The Starbucks lady told me to drink it. Right about then is when I started crying. 

"I drink this?" I asked. I felt like I was on the dark side of the moon, and tears were streaming down my face. What a horrible moment. 

I don't know what I am supposed to do.
I know that I should know what I am supposed to do.
But, I don't know what I am supposed to do.
And I know that I should know, but I don't, and I cannot put the pieces together.
And so I am crying.
And the floor feels a little bit like quicksand. 
And I'm drenched in sweat.
And tears are pouring down my face. 
And I am holding on tight to a coffee and don't remember what to do.

I always know I am in serious trouble when I hold my food and don't eat it because I need it. I need it, so I am hanging on to it. The Starbucks lady told me to drink again. So, I drank some. She asked if I needed a chair. Yes, chairs are over there. I think she wanted to bring me a chair, but I made my way to a table and sat down. 

Noelle went under the table. But she was distracted by crumbs on the floor. Being the dog trainer that I am, I insisted she didn't eat the crumbs and down/stay. And I didn't drink my coffee like I should have. I was crying and trying to manage my dog. And still not sure what to do.

At this point, I must have gotten out my phone and posted here. 

I got Noelle settled and started drinking my coffee. The Starbucks lady brought me a warm piece of cinnamon coffee cake, and didn't change me. I offered to pay, she refused my money. She just reminded me to eat. Right, eat. I ate the cake and drank my coffee.

About 15 minutes later, Starbucks lady checked on me again. By then, I was feeling much better. No longer sweaty. Calmer. Not crying. Completely embarrassed, but better. 

The Starbucks lady didn't have to help me, but she did. She just stepped in and helped. Maybe she has a diabetic in her family, so she's been in this spot before. Because she knew I needed help to figure out what to do. I thanked her. I'll get a thank you card and carry it with me, because I'll recognize her when I see her again. That was a gift to me when I needed one. So scary to have that happen, like your own private hell. I was grateful she had a ladder for me and helped me climb out.

Noelle is going to start backpacking fruit snacks for me. Usually I have fruit snacks in my purse, but this time I didn't have them. If I make fruit snacks part of Noelle's gear, I'll always have them on me, and maybe next time I won't crash so hard. 

Noelle was a huge comfort to me. Such a friend to cuddle when I was upset. I hate going low in public. Sometimes I pretend that everyone is so busy staring at the dog that they don't see me at all. I still feel hung over from today. It'll be better in the morning.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am impressed that the woman in Starbucks knew what to do - as you say, maybe she has friends or family with diabetes, or maybe she has received some good first aid training, but she was definitely the right person in the right place that day. For so many of us it would be so easy to assume the what we were seeing was the effect of over indulgence in drugs or alcohol and turn away in embarassment. Having a service dog with you must help to change that perception, I suppose, but perhaps we all need educating in how we can help in these sort of situations.


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

I am so sorry you have to deal with this disease, but so grateful for the education I'm receiving from reading your posts. Not only am I in awe of Noelle and the training you have done with her, but I appreciate knowing that someday I may be able to help someone because you took the time to share your experience here. Hugs to you and Noelle.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Sorry you had to go through that in the Starbucks line!! Thank goodness for Noelle and for the kind employee who knew how to help! So grateful that you are okay! I can't even imagine how scary that must have been.


----------



## Baloog (Jan 3, 2017)

I've just read through this whole thread and wow what an amazing dog she is! You are also a wonderful trainer. 

Question... 

If someone else was low would she alert to that person?


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I don't know if she would alert to someone else. I think my own scent is what she cues in on. Or, at least, that's the scent she was trained to recognize.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

My sisters in law (that looks strange... husband's sisters) , several of whom are nurses and diabetics, swear by those little plastic tubes of frosting for an emergency stash. The stuff keeps forever, certainly does the trick, and it is easy to pack tubes in strategic locations. We used to make sure my dad had a tube in the center console of his car because he had a long commute. My mom kept a tube in her purse for him as they were often together. Having experienced a blood sugar of 35, I can commiserate with how horrible it feels. In addition to the cold sweats and shaking, I also got the feeling of impending doom. Not an experience that I care to repeat.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

I was just thinking something similar...

Having just purchased a package of Toaster Strudel...they have those little packets of frosting that I seldom use as I prefer it without. But they'd be handy to have in your car or purse. 

Well, even just a few packets of sugar from a restaurant...or their Jelly might be best!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Cake writing gel has a plastic seal on the top that you need to clip off with a scissors before hand, just for anyone who wants some. Tubes of frosting have fat in them which can slow down how fast your BG goes up. I used to have some cake gel in my car. Actual glucose makes me nauseous, so I avoid glucose tablets, Smarties and glucose gel. 

Right now I have fruit snacks in my car. I need to buy more. I will have Noelle backpack supplies for me because I won't have to dig through my purse to find a packet. Fruit snacks are convenient. 19 grams of carbs per packet. 

I bet that low of 35 felt like you were dying. 35 is what I call a Sugar Reaper number. Seizure and coma territory. Your brain sends out a shocking distress signal and it really feels like you're about to die. I've had three seizures from low blood sugar. I never want to have another one. Stay safe and be well. 

Thanks for the reminder about the cake gel. I'll grab a tube and put it in my car.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions, Blue! Yeah, anything small and quick is good. Jelly containers from restaurants would work well in an emergency. Another thing to stash in the car. I had sugar packets in my purse, but they broke open and made a mess. Not a bad idea to have in my car, though.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle: Aroooh!
Me: What is it?
Noelle: Aroooh!
Me: What is it?
Noelle: Looooow (paws leg)

That was a new one, and quite hilarious I must admit. Now my service dog is talking. Fortunately, I was home and able to heavily reward the leg tap. And my BG recovered fast. Looooow! That was funny.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle and I had our first psychic bond moment today. I thought what I wanted her to do in public and she did it before I said anything. We were in a crowded store and I needed her to do a zigzag move. Left around that person, right around those people, left around a barrier, and right again.

Ordinarily, I'll tell Noelle, "Zigzag." She knows we're going to be moving in crazy directions for a while, so she pays close attention. Today I thought "zigzag" and she was already cued in on it and did a zigzag move before I spoke. It felt... wonderful. My old service dog and I had a psychic bond. I'd think, and she would do what I needed. It feels comforting to have Noelle stepping up the way she is. Noelle will be two on Halloween. We've been working together on service dog work since November of last year. Today was our first truly psychic moment in our bond. I am looking forward to many more to come.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

I'm just catching up on your thread and I'm so impressed with you and Noelle! I just wanted to say for the Starbucks encounter, if you're feeling up to it it might be a good idea to contact the Starbucks corporate office about how the barista helped you. I used to work in the corporate office for a retail store (not Starbucks) and when people sent us compliments like that about our store associates we would put it in their file and recognize them publicly with gift cards and occasionally even bonuses. Plus it was always nice to hear that our people were helpful to the community. If they knew the associate's name then that helped, but we'd track it down from a store location, date, and description of the employee as well.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Yes, I will get in touch with Starbucks corporate. That's a great idea. Thanks!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

If despair could take a picture, this is what it would look like. 










I have been priced our of health insurance in 2018.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am sitting here open mouthed. I do not begin to understand the US system, but health insurance will cost over 27% of your household - not even personal - income, and you are not eligible for help with it? Wrapping you in hugs and warm thoughts, and hoping you find a way through this.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Wow, my daughter who is still in school and working part time has the silver plan. But its nothing like that one. She has a decibel of $2500 and will pay I think it said around $256. a month, right now she pays $166 but she does pay more this year as she was unsure what her income would be so she will get money back on tax return, as she did for 2
2016 too.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Click-n-treat that is definitely the picture of dispair. Hugs! It is so messed up that people have to work less to be able to afford insurance... Boggles the mind, shouldn't it be the other way around? I have no idea how anyone could afford 15k per year for insurance. It is sickening to think about. I hope you can figure out some way to get help or bring that number way down. 

Last year when I applied for insurance through the marketplace we were initially denied any assistance because we didn't make ENOUGH money to qualify. If I remember right we were just under 100% of the poverty level. Yet we still made too much to qualify for Medicaid or other programs. I don't know how it's possible that there is a bottom line and if you are below it you can't get help at all. Our insurance was going to cost more per year than our total income. I spent a few days in shock. Eventually I refilled the application and just input that my husband would work a few more hours per week than he was being scheduled at the time. It then allowed us to cross that 100% threshold and get a silver plan for a good price. I hope you can figure something else out as well. I share your frustration with the system!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm trying not to despair, but it is hard. The truth is, I don't spend that much on my own health care in a year, so I would be better off paying for everything without insurance. I've crunched some numbers, figured out coupons and discounts, places to buy insulin at a 40% discount. I will survive and continue. But, I'm upset. The hardest part about juggling two chronic illnesses is the endless financial strain. I stretch my budget to afford health insurance, or I stretch my budget to pay out of pocket. Either way, I'm stuck. 

$18,000 a year in premiums x 5 years = $90,000 
$6,000 a year in deductibles x 5 years = $30,000
$90,000 + $30,000 = $120,000
$120,000 = Tesla Model S car.

I have a used Toyota budget. I will be better off paying full price on my own. I've been priced out of health insurance. I flatly refuse to be priced out of survival. I'll find a way forward. You can count on it.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

(((hugs)))


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I also cannot understand the US system, that just seems completely outrageous to me. Thinking of you xx


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

This system is just f*&^ing ridiculous. I am very grateful to have excellent health insurance through my employment (NYSHIP/Empire Plan), but it does also really enrage me that there are people who have to choose between things like medication and food or gas or electricity or heat. We had nearly eight years of congress voting on all sorts of stupid and failing attempts to repeal the ACA when they could have worked in meaningful ways to fix things so that everyone in this country has access to excellent and affordable care. I think we must seem very foolish to people in most of the rest of the world.

Click-N-Treat I hope you can figure out a way to tweak your application as chinchillafuzzy was able to to be able to get affordable insurance for yourself.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I am wondering, have you tried calling your representative or senator and asking them for help? That has worked for me on some odd things where I got stuck on figuring things out. They ended up being very helpful.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Lily,

I have been choosing between healthcare and food, healthcare and housing, healthcare and the electric bill for 20 years, even with health insurance. The healthcare system in the USA is designed for acute emergency care. You break your leg, get surgery, get discharged, go home, recover, return to normal. If you have long term chronic illness, you are facing financial ruin, even with health insurance. 

How? Go see four specialists in one week. Each wants a $50 copay. Each doctor prescribes two prescriptions. Each prescription has a $30 copay. One week, $440 on healthcare with health insurance. No money left for food. I fed my family for three days on $1.57 and what I had leftover in the fridge and pantry. Eggs, oatmeal, pancakes, split pea soup. I have juggled and stretched and panicked and cried for 20 years. 

Serious illness is expensive in two directions at once. Because of my health, I need a lot of medical care. Because of my health, I am not well enough to work a full time job. This diminishes my capacity to earn income. So, I get slammed in two directions simultaneously. 

Because of my husband's income, I qualify for no assistance programs, no help in any shape or form. Too rich for help. Too poor to afford healthcare. This is my world. The financial burden is far more painful, far, far, worse than being sick. Looking my child in the eye and saying we have no money for food hurt worse than surgery. And because of our income, we cannot go to a food pantry. They turn us away. Help is for the poor. On paper we are middle class, until you add the crushing burden of healthcare, which slashes our income by half. But, it makes no difference. No help is available. I live in purgatory. 

But, understand something, else. I know how to thrive in purgatory. We have no consumer debt.

There are rules. Here they are. 

1. Prepare for weeks when the healthcare dragon burns up all your money by buying extra food. Shop sales, buy roasts and freeze them. Stock the pantry, stock the freezer. There will be weeks when you have no money for food. Accept this. Plan accordingly. On weeks when you have no money for food, feast! I make the best meals during poor church mouse weeks. Can't afford groceries? Let's see, rib roast with potatoes, gravy and carrots. 

2. Buy used computers, phones, and stay three years behind on technology. You'll save a bundle. That fancy new phone that is $600 now will sell for $200 three years from now.

3. Buy everything with cash. Collect coins. Cash in your coins and buy expensive toys. My daughter and I pooled our change and bought a Playstation 4 and a large screen TV with change. It took us three years. It was a lot of fun! We only buy used games, too. It might be four years old, but it is new to us!

4. Feed pets high quality kibble and mid-quality wet food to stretch the good kibble. 

5. Get an understanding vet who will let you make payments. (I've owed my vet almost continuously for 20 years!!)

6. Cut the cable cord. Netflix and renting movies is good enough for us.

7. Know the difference between a need and a want. Meet needs. Save change for wants. Waiting, wishing, dreaming, and finally getting, is awesome.

8. A tank full of gas and a day drive in the country counts as a vacation.

9. You will be late for 50% of your bills 100% of the time. Healthcare or the electric bill? Healthcare. Healthcare or the mortgage? Healthcare. I've played financial leapfrog for 20 years. 

10. Ask for help from family when you need it, because this is hard and endless. A Tesla on a used Toyota budget is hard to do on your own.

My health has put our family in a permanent financial trap. The only way I can escape is to divorce my husband, or commit suicide. Suicide is more likely than divorce. I battle suicidal thoughts several times a year, because I know my family would be financially secure if I died. But, I'm the heart and soul of this family. My love for them keeps me from eating a gun. But, I think about it. Yes, I think about it. It shouldn't be this way in the land of the free, but it is. I have no hope of it improving. Until Congress acts, my entire life is an inescapable trap. 

When your life is purgatory, learn to be happy in purgatory. I've done this for 20 years. I can do it for 20 more. I refuse to let something as insignificant as money, as insignificant as my health diminish what it is to be alive. Joy, satisfaction, knowledge, learning, curiosity, laughter, these things belong to me and I treasure them. These things matter to me. These things I pursue. Yes, purgatory is hard, and yes it makes me angry. Yes, it makes me sad. Darkness and pain exist. So does love and peace. Finding the balance between the two is the engine that drives my life. And so I choose to live, laugh, grow, learn, be fully alive, and be at peace, because I am... Click-N-Treat.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

You are Click-N-Treat, and you are inspirational - I salute you! But I also recognise that it must be a constant struggle and hard, hard work. I hope that well before those 20 years are up some sanity has come back into the world so that good healthcare is recognised in the US as a basic social right and necessity, as it is in most other developed countries, and that particular anxiety at least is behind you.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

fjm said:


> You are Click-N-Treat, and you are inspirational - I salute you! But I also recognise that it must be a constant struggle and hard, hard work. I hope that well before those 20 years are up some sanity has come back into the world so that *good healthcare is recognised in the US as a basic social right and necessity*, as it is in most other developed countries, and that particular anxiety at least is behind you.


This is truly the core of our problem and sadly the deep divides we are experiencing here now are unlikely to yield changes. I see terrible struggle for my students as well. Education beyond K-12 is almost as absurdly expensive as healthcare. There is a looming financial crisis coming as people default on their student loans. I don't see how any of my students are likely to aspire to home ownership carrying the debt they are accruing. Oh wait, never mind "tax reform" is about to take away the deductability of mortgage interest and property taxes, so in New York, New Jersey, California and other states with high local taxes nobody will be able to afford home ownership and they won't have to worry about how to care for their children's health or education since they won't be able to afford to have any children.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

This is an amazing thread, thank you for sharing. My neighbors daughter now 17 has been battling type 1 since she was about 6 years old. I think she has gone thru 3 cars since getting her license at 16. Works part time and about a month ago she didn't make it home as scheduled so they immediately looked for her, she was down & out in the parking lot by her car. Fortunately they got to her in time. I don't think she is driving anymore but is more stable now. This fall she is off to college...I think she could benefit from a service dog, especially being away from her family. I am learning more and more about type 1, It seems so difficult to manage. I wish they could find a cure or at least a pump that can more accurately manage insulin levels. I still have much to learn about this dreaded health issue. You are a brave and inspirational person, thank you again for sharing your struggle.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Mufar42,

Teens with type 1 diabetes experience more trouble keeping things stable due to extreme hormonal changes. Not to mention the emotional upheaval of being different from your peers at an age when blending in is important. So, I feel for this kid. Hopefully the transition to college is smooth.

I think having a service dog in college would be more difficult than you would think. It makes you stick out as something different. For a college student, I would recommend a continuous glucose monitor and an insulin pump. That would be the best combination. There's less to remember with a pump, which can prevent DKA. A CGM will sound an alarm when you are too low or too high. The CGM can also alarm other oeople's phones that a severe low has occurred, so she can get help.

I hate Type 1 diabetes. It complicates everything. A new pump is coming in 2018/2019 that will create an artificial pancreas. We need to hang on for this. It's exciting.

https://www.nih.gov/news-events/news-releases/bionic-pancreas-outperforms-insulin-pump-adults-youth


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Click-N-Treat that is an awesome device. Here's for a good launch and a great advance for T1 diabetics.


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Click-N-Treat, I'm sorry healthcare is such a struggle for you. I admire the way you deal with it, especially the fact that you have no consumer debt. I'll pray for relief for you.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Yes Click-N-Treat... I too am so familiar with "You Are Not Likely Eligible For Financial Help" , or even more bluntly "Denied". I have had Hypoglycemia, so am very familiar from passing out from low blood sugar. I also have neurocardiogenicsyncopy, so pass out from my blood pressure dropping through the floor. I too have a wonderful Service Dog who saves my life. 

We ended up together for 27 years without getting married because of the crazy laws in the US. The health insurance system here is worse than horrible. It destroys health and the ability to work .

I have used many of your methods to just get by, to eat much of the time, to pay 5 or 10 dollars a month on medical bills and still get sent to a collection agency because they want more..

You are so eloquent. Your post should be published somewhere. Perhaps sent to the presidents wife? She seems to have the most compassion.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Clickntreat..Thankyou for the info. This young lady is on a cgm and they are looking into the Medtronic 670G which is one of the newer pumps that is supposed to act more like a pancreas &#55357;&#56898;. 
And healthcare yes it is a struggle for many. ow that I'm on medicare I eem to have it a little better then when I was independently paying for healthcare. Before Obama care I paid close to $600 a month with a $2500 deductible after I paid 900. with a $6000. deductible and many of my bloodworms X-rays were no longer covered but went under my deductible. I don't know the answer, higher taxes I guess to cover expenses. My one daughter had some type of breakdown when she turned 27 was considered a mental health issue and nothing was covered on her insurance. But thats another long story.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Wow, just wow.

Click-N-Treat: Thank you for sharing your deep struggle/emotions with us and being a crusader for life, even when it is hard. I can't even imagine having to deal with that. And no consumer debt, while dealing with such an expensive disease!? What a testament to your groundedness, sensibility and true understanding of what needs and wants are and what really is important!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I hesitated to put that up, but part of having a chronic illness in America is chronic financial pain. It's very real and endlessly stressful. I do what I can to handle it all.

Noelle is doing well, getting back on topic. She alerted to another low a few days ago. Tomorrow I'm off to the endocrinologists office for the, "You're not doing it right," lecture. Sigh. Sigh. Sigh.


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

*Dad*

Did you ever convert her to alert to a trained task? 

My first poodle spontaneously alerted by licking and we did the obedience thing but she never got to work in public before Addison's took her young. I'm on my second SPOO and she also spontaneously alerted but I immediately took that to a sit and touch when she was young. By using her I've gotten my numbers back in line and my Endo is thrilled. I'm T2 but don't feel low or high and I was within 3 months of insulin before she started going to work, my latest A1C was 6.6. It was well over 7 before she went to work with me and it is going down every test.

I used a combination of the SugarDogs method and the NIDAD saliva training to get her to alert at 90 instead of 70, giving me extra time. I hold my meals until she is checking me closely but not alerting yet, typically around 95. At home I will let it drop to test her alerts some days. She keeps me between 90 and 180 consistently, sure I mess up and go high occasionally but she tells me about that too. 

She has special meat treats for alerting but if she rushes an alert, its a plain biscuit or nothing. It didn't take long before the close calls and false alarms ended. Her accuracy is well over 95%, even at night.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Yes, Noelle's alert is now a trained task. If she smells low blood sugar, she nose bumps my knee or paws it. The scratching got a bit painful with her claws when I was wearing shorts, but, oh well. She will wake me up from sleep if I am low, and that has saved my behind more than once. When I am asleep, her alert is more of a pounce than a gentle nose bump, but it works. 

She also alerts to leaking insulin pump, which happens when I get my tubing caught on a doorknob and dislodge the canula from under my skin. But, since the sticker bandage part of the set is still attached, I have no idea I pulled the set and have no insulin in my body. Noelle will nose bump a leaking set long before my blood sugar rises. Love my DKA protection system.

Noelle alerts at 70-85. I am good with that. The only low she didn't catch was one that came on too fast. The plummet low where I go from fine to holy sh*t in five minutes, that one is just too fast. My A1C was 6.9 last time. Today it was 6.5. My doctor was happy, happy! I adjusted my insulin pump to deliver less insulin than prescribed, which is also fine. Less lows that way. 

All in all, I'm doing well. And today's doctor's appointment, although i was dreading it, went fine. Noelle was good as gold. So much more calm and collected than last time. I can't imagine trying to deal with diabetes without my alert dog. She makes it easier and better.

My doctor wrote me a letter saying I require a service dog for my type 1 diabetes. So, today was good. Onward and upward.


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Yes, Noelle's alert is now a trained task. If she smells low blood sugar, she nose bumps my knee or paws it. The scratching got a bit painful with her claws when I was wearing shorts, but, oh well. She will wake me up from sleep if I am low, and that has saved my behind more than once. When I am asleep, her alert is more of a pounce than a gentle nose bump, but it works.
> 
> She also alerts to leaking insulin pump, which happens when I get my tubing caught on a doorknob and dislodge the canula from under my skin. But, since the sticker bandage part of the set is still attached, I have no idea I pulled the set and have no insulin in my body. Noelle will nose bump a leaking set long before my blood sugar rises. Love my DKA protection system.
> 
> ...




I needed a doctor note, copy of Hope's certs, and medical records showing she is current to file for a work accommodation . I also added her to my home owners liability just in case something were to happen. She has worked in public for over 3 years with no issues but any dog can have a bad day, I'd rather be covered.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

Dechi said:


> You are really brave, this illness is terrifying ! And very complex. I have an auto-immune disease and sometimes, rarely, I get hypoglycemia and I don't know why. It happens so little that I don't recognize it until many hours later. And of course I am not good at managing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Actually, I was on 40 carbs a day and my doctor and dietitian both said that is way low for a T2. It puts more strain on the body, and they have me on 100 a day minimum. Slow carbs vs fast carbs. my pancreas isn't always doing what I expect plus dawn phenomenon and oddities always happen. I've found 20-30 in the morning works better than none to get me lined back up, not what you would expect waking up at 200+ some days but that is my body, other's mileage may vary. It's a numbers game and all about averages.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm a type 1. Paleo makes no difference. i count carbs, inject insulin from my pump to cover the carbs. Most days I eat about 100 to 150 grams of carbs. Sometimes more, like when there is Halloween candy in the house like there is now. There are 22 grams of carbs in an Almond Joy bar. How do i know this off the top of my head? Um... no idea, carry on!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Markbthompson, where did you get your SD cape? Noelle is outgrowing her puppy cape from the picture and I'm looking for something larger.


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Markbthompson, where did you get your SD cape? Noelle is outgrowing her puppy cape from the picture and I'm looking for something larger.




We use 3 different ones, depending on weather and need. The one in the picture was custom made by All Things Dani on Etsy. She makes service dog vests in a large variety of colors in lined cotton duck. The lining is blonde to match the dog. I had the patches shipped directly to her. It has 2 small Velcro pockets for paperwork. I have a Ruffwear Webmaster which has a handle and 4 patches but no pockets. They offer service dog teams a large discount(40%) if you apply, I love their leashes. It is used by a lot of S&R teams, very well made and they have boots as well. I also have the small nylon cape with 2 patches, used for rain or warmer weather. I had to put the patches on the Ruffwear and cape, which came from Amazon, but the price on Amazon went from 18 to about 40 thanks to the fakes all buying them. The custom vest was about 54 plus patches and shipping. I also have a large red bandana from Etsy with " Diabetic Alert Dog" and her name on it in my truck. That is more for emergencies where I'm out walking or working on my mother's property while she is running the farm and need to make a quick stop on the way home. We are registered with Sugar Dogs and they insist on red vests. I also use a red Gentle Leader as part of her gear. We started with it at 1 and it helps to hold her attention when faced with tons of distractions.
I always have a small backpack with me with a test kit, glucose gel, treats, waste bags and a K9H20 water bottle for her.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Markbthompson, where did you get your SD cape? Noelle is outgrowing her puppy cape from the picture and I'm looking for something larger.




I have the same cape you have, I found some pics of my other gear.
























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

So, I was goofing around on my computer, lying on my bed and Noelle launched herself at me, put her nose to my mouth, and the looked at me like something was very wrong. Nose almost touching my mouth, sniff, sniff, sniff, what the %@# is that smell, Mom? 

I reached over and tested. Not gonna tell you my number. Let me just say someone 
counted carbs wrong. Really wrong. Like, my blood is turning into pancake syrup, wrong. 
I rarely have high blood sugar because I am so good at counting carbs. Tonight, epic fail.
So, Noelle had her nose almost in my mouth and the weirdest expression on her face. I breathed on her. She pawed my knee.

We went in the kitchen. I got her some cheese and lured her to paw my right knee in response to my breath. Right knee = High. Left knee = Low. Her pawing is painful sometimes, though. She gets overly excited. So, I'm only going to reward gentle touches. Unfortunately the extinction burst is gonna SUCK.

Paw too hard, no treat. Paw harder, no treat. Paw frantically, no treat. Paw mom's kneecap off, no treat. That's gonna suck. She'll get the idea though. I only treated her for resting her paws on my knee tonight. Paws up, balance on my knee, treat. No digging required.

Good catch, though, Noelle. Even if you scratch my knees bloody, I'll still be grateful for your help. Now, I've got to go. My blood really is turning into syrup. Lots of insulin, lots of water, and all will be well by 2 am or so. Thanks to Noelle it won't go any higher. Good dog. Very good dog.


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

Click-N-Treat said:


> So, I was goofing around on my computer, lying on my bed and Noelle launched herself at me, put her nose to my mouth, and the looked at me like something was very wrong. Nose almost touching my mouth, sniff, sniff, sniff, what the %@# is that smell, Mom?
> 
> I reached over and tested. Not gonna tell you my number. Let me just say someone
> counted carbs wrong. Really wrong. Like, my blood is turning into pancake syrup, wrong.
> ...




Pancake syrup, that is high. I'd think the highest I've been in 7 years would closer to fruit punch


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

You mean you've never seen this:









Or this?










Hi meter! I am so glad you decided to be friends with me, that was nice of you to say hi. Oh wait a second. 

I see a high like that once or twice a year. Usually it's a combination of a bad insulin pump set, a virus, and not enough bolus insulin. I'm no where near that high tonight, don't worry. Noelle caught it early. Good dog.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Wait, i lost my pictures.
This was my meter yelling, Warning warning, danger Will Robinson.









And then there's my meter being friendly and saying hi.









Tonight wasn't that bad. I probably won't ever see numbers too high for my meter to read, thanks to Noelle. Good dog, Noelle. Good girl.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Sorry, but when you said you were going to have an almond joy bar I almost wrote and said DON'T. Why did you eat that? I am very frustrated sitting on the sidelines too far out of reach to grab it away from you.

Noelle, you are a good girl for sure.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Wait, what? You were going to take my Almond Joy bar away? Why? 

Carbohydrate grams=22 
Insulin to carb ratio = 1:15 
Insulin dose 1.5 units
Tell insulin pump to deliver 1.5 units, 
press Next, Press Yes, Press Deliver, eat Almond Joy. I don't understand. Why did you want to take it away from me? Why would there be a problem with my enjoying an Almond.... 

Oh! I get it. You were thinking that people with diabetes can't eat sugar? Or that sugar is bad for people with diabetes. Or maybe sugar causes diabetes? Or something like that? Now I understand what just happened. Kontiki, you were trying to give me a gift. You were trying to protect me. That was kind of you. But, I don't need your protection. Instead, I want to give you a gift: information. I want to give you knowledge about type 1 diabetes and food, so read carefully. Ready?

Type 1 diabetes is an autoimmune condition. My body, for unknown reasons, has mistaken the insulin producing cells in my body as dangerous and is killing them. Insulin is required for survival because insulin is the key that unlocks cells so they can get fuel. Because my body no longer makes insulin, I inject it with my insulin pump. Are you with me so far?

Good.

People with type 1 diabetes can eat a wide variety of foods thanks to something called an insulin to carbohydrate ratio. This lets us know how much insulin to inject to "cover" the grams of carbs we are going to eat. If I'm going to eat 22 grams of carbs, I'll need 1.5 units of insulin. Still with me? Good.

When people eat carbohydrates from any source, the human body breaks it down into cell fuel known as glucose. Eat a bran muffin, poof, it becomes glucose. Eat toast, poof, glucose. Eat seven grain cereal mixed with gravel and twigs, poof, glucose. You could eat a candy bar, a bagel, sushi, a bowl of rice at the Chinese restaurant, and poof, glucose.

Glucose is a simple sugar that all cells in your body need to function. Insulin is the key that allows cells to let glucose inside them. When you eat carbs, your pancreas releases insulin to cover the carbs you eat. Since my pancreas is broken, I inject insulin from my pump when I eat carbs. All carbs become glucose inside the body. All of them. Rice, noodles, bread, cereal, and yes, sugar. Sugar, sucrose, is just another carbohydrate. Sucrose is a disaccharide made of glucose and fructose, if you want to get technical about it. When you eat sugar, it becomes glucose like any other carbohydrate.

What's interesting is how quickly people get upset with someone living with T1D for eating a candy bar, but would never say anything if they ate Chinese food. One of these two foods is going to cause a monumental spike in blood glucose. I'll give you a hint, it's not the Almond Joy. 

Count carbs, press pump buttons, eat Chinese food. My body begins breaking down the rice and starch in the sauce into glucose quickly, faster than my injected insulin can cope. Bam, my blood sugar starts to spike. Now my blood sugar is high and I'm injecting more insulin two hours later to correct the high. Only now I have to watch for an epic low. Which comes four hours after dinner, and sends me in the kitchen for juice. Juice causes another spike, which I correct with more insulin, and now I'm low again. So frustrated, it's four am and I just want to sleep. 

Count carbs, press pump buttons, eat an Almond Joy Bar. The fat content in the chocolate slows the digestion of carbs. The protein content allows the carbohydrates to be digested more evenly. My insulin peaks in strength just as the carbohydrates are being digested. My blood sugar rises gently and comes back down in two hours. As a bonus, I won't go low afterward because the protein keeps my blood glucose stable.

Which of these two foods caused a problem? It's very hard to calculate the right amount of insulin for Chinese food, but that does not mean I can't eat it, or shouldn't eat it. It means I have to experiment and learn. Egg Fu Young with no rice works pretty well, it turns out. Every meal, every snack, is a science experiment. Sometimes I get it perfect, sometimes I don't. Every day I wake up and have to take over the function of a human organ using imperfect tools. And believe it or not, food is the easy part of having type 1 diabetes. But, you know what? I rock this, and that makes me proud.

So, let's review. Type 1 diabetes is an autoimmune disease that is 100% not caused by eating too much sugar. People with Type 1 diabetes use a mathematical formula to calculate how much insulin they need to inject based on the grams of carbs they are going to eat. No matter what the source of the carbohydrates you eat, your body will transform carbohydrates into glucose, which is fuel for your cells. Sugar is just another carbohydrate and is defiantly, positively, absolutely 100% not off limits to people with type 1 diabetes. 

One cup of shrimp with garlic sauce and rice will have 114 grams of carbohydrates. One cup of shrimp with garlic sauce is enough to cause a sleepless night of roller coaster blood glucose. But 22 grams of carbs in an Almond Joy bar causes judgement, scolding, public humiliation, finger pointing and shame. Yes, shame. Which, I didn't, and don't, deserve. 

Sugar is just another carb. It's not poison. it's not a mistake. It's not a moral failing. And I can guarantee you, I'm eating an Almond Joy bar right now. Because I like them and they are bolus worthy. 1.5 units of insulin coming up in 5, 4, 3, 2... BEEP! 

For more information about food etiquette for non-diabetics, https://diabetesdailypost.com/watch-out-for-the-diabetes-food-police/


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

Click-N-Treat said:


> You mean you've never seen this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Since I found out and started watching my diet, the highest I've seen is 327. I was sick as a dog then too. I was 460 fasting when I first found out though.
I agree, I used to eat all sugar free, etc but when I read the wrappers I found that things like regular coffee mate have less carbs than the sugar free. 
I don't expect any more 220-250s now that the Halloween candy bowl is out of Reese's peanut butter cups


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Meter reading HI happens once or twice a year, nothing to worry about according to my endocrinologist. I usually yell something that rhymes with goalie mitt! Then I drink all the water, and get a syringe out of the closet, and inject 10 units of insulin. It only happens when I've got a virus, or something goes haywire with my pump. I'm almost never high.

Tonight's epic failure was because I went out to eat at a restaurant. I couldn't read the labels and guessed way wrong. Then again, one of the worst lows I ever had was from trusting a restaurant nutrition label. I injected too much insulin, based on their nutrition facts, and almost killed myself from going low. Given a choice, I'll take a random HI reading over a low blood sugar seizure.

Peanut butter cups, eh? Hilarious. Did you know the JDRF has Halloween candy carb counts? Check this out! http://www.jdrf.org/neny/wp-content/uploads/sites/36/2013/09/candy-carb-counts.pdf


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Click, I understand it must be frustrating for you to continually have to be educating others on both diabetes and service dogs, but I really appreciate it when you take the time to do so on here. I've learned so much from you. I hope you don't mind if I ask a question. Let me first say that I don't EXPECT you to know this, since it doesn't apply to you. Do the rules about the source of carbs, and the combination of proteins, etc., apply to those with Type2 diabetes also? Or is it essentially an entirely different disease?


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

It's impressive how much you have to think about your food. I'm sure you get used to it, but it's still energy and effort that other people don't have to spend. And definitely no fun guesstimating at a restaurant, I bet. 

It's good that Noelle alerted to your high, though! Especially since it happens to you less often so she probably doesn't get to practice it as much. I forget - did you work with her on highs the way you did with lows?


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

LizzysMom said:


> Click, I understand it must be frustrating for you to continually have to be educating others on both diabetes and service dogs, but I really appreciate it when you take the time to do so on here. I've learned so much from you. I hope you don't mind if I ask a question. Let me first say that I don't EXPECT you to know this, since it doesn't apply to you. Do the rules about the source of carbs, and the combination of proteins, etc., apply to those with Type2 diabetes also? Or is it essentially an entirely different disease?




It is an entirely different disease, but treated almost the same.
I'm T2 and we count carbs and type of carbs(slow vs fast)., the food pyramid applies. It can be confusing because Some T2 take insulin and function basically as a T1 counting insulin vs what they consume. Other T2 take meds like Metformin and watch their diet closer to maintain their levels. T2 either lose weight and manage it with diet primarily , if they can't use self control to reach their appropriate levels the doctor will switch them to insulin and effectively treat them like a T1 to reach their goals. All diabetics have a goal based on an A1C test, typically a score of 6.5 or lower. The higher the score, the more likely other damage can occur to organs and eyes over time.

With T1, the pancreas doesn't produce any insulin, they are dependent for life, a T2 produces some but the body isn't using it properly. Insulin resistance is the main cause of T2. 

A T1 can eat whatever they want as long as they can calculate an appropriate insulin level, a T2 is more limited in diet to reach their goals. If a T2 goes low we treat by eating, like a T1. Fast acting glucose may be needed if either go too low. On a high the T1 uses more insulin, a T2 either waits it out or exercises to burn it off. For me, a brisk 10 minute walk can drop it 50 points.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Good summation. 

Type 1 diabetes is an autoimmune disorder. What's an autoimmune disorder? Glad you asked. If you have an allergy to a plant, you know that if you stick your nose in that flower, you're going sneeze. Or, if you eat that food, you'll break out in hives. Your body mistakes pollen as something dangerous and goes needlessly berserk. In an autoimmune disorder, the body mistakes part of itself as something dangerous and goes needlessly berserk. My body doesn't recognize my insulin producing cells as "self". So, my body is busy killing these cells. Hence type 1 diabetes.

Type 2 diabetes is a disorder where the pancreas goes berserk. When people prone to type two diabetes eat carbs, their bodies produce too much insulin in response. This overdose of insulin causes people to be hungry. Weight gain is the body attempting to protect itself from a pancreas that has gone berserk. Let me shout this so everyone gets this... AHEM!

BROKEN PANCREASES CAUSE OBESITY IN TYPE TWO DIABETES! 
OBESITY DOES NOT CAUSE TYPE TWO DIABETES! (for more information, check out this TED TALK 



 )

Type two starts slowly. First the pancreas goes bonkers in response to food. So the body sends out a distress signal, please eat more carbs, I think we're dying. And you eat again, and your pancreas sends out too much insulin again. Which leads to a horrifying cycle. Eat food, pancreas over produces insulin, which makes you super hungry and increases weight, which makes you eat, and your pancreas over produces insulin, which makes you super hungry and increases weight gain... Around and around this circle goes.

Even more sinister, Type 2 plays a second trick. The pancreas over produces insulin, type two also makes your body less able to use insulin. So, now you have extra insulin floating around your blood stream that you can't use, which making you perpetually hungry, which is causing weight gain. 

Insulin is the hormone that unlocks our cells so they can fuel themselves with glucose. Picture a locked door. You need a key to unlock this door. Type 1 diabetics have no insulin keys on their key ring. Type 2 diabetics have a thousand keys on their key ring and are fumbling around trying to find the right one. Behind the locked door, the cells are screaming, please give us glucose. For both Type 1's and Type 2's, glucose is rising in the blood stream because the cell doors are locked. Same problem, totally different causes. 

Type 1 diabetes has one treatment and one treatment only: inject insulin from science. Before insulin was discovered, people with type 1 diabetes died of starvation. Here's a historical photo that will take your breath away. This little boy was dying from Type 1 diabetes. His name was Teddy. He was one of the first people in the world to get insulin injections. His mother is holding him and is planning his funeral. Instead she got to watch him grow up thanks to insulin.










As you can see from this picture, insulin causes weight gain. Which is where we come back to our type 2 cousins. Type 2 is treated with diet and exercise initially, and when that fails, because type 2 is progressive diet and exercise alone often aren't enough, doctors add medications. Insulin injections come into play because the stress on the overproducing crazy pancreas causes it to work less effectively. So, some type twos use insulin. Because of insulin resistance, many people with type two inject large amounts of insulin. 

Type 1 is a cousin of type 2, but they're not the same.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

lisasgirl said:


> It's impressive how much you have to think about your food. I'm sure you get used to it, but it's still energy and effort that other people don't have to spend. And definitely no fun guesstimating at a restaurant, I bet.
> 
> It's good that Noelle alerted to your high, though! Especially since it happens to you less often so she probably doesn't get to practice it as much. I forget - did you work with her on highs the way you did with lows?


I did work with Noelle on High's, but only a little bit. I'm very rarely high. It was quite funny how she almost stuck her nose in my mouth, though. She got right in my face. You smell funny. What the %#@& is that?

Super epic highs where I tilt my meter almost never happen. And they have nothing to do with food. Insulin pump problem combined with having an infection will tilt my meter. 

Yes, guestimating at restaurants is hard work. I have no idea how much starch is in that sauce. How many carbs are in the soup? Was this thickened with flour or corn starch? I guessed wrong yesterday. Today's blood sugars have been on target. It's different every day, different every meal. Before I eat, I do math.

A bowl of chicken noodle soup, a side salad, roast chicken with mashed potatoes and peas, and an Almond Joy bar.

10 grams for the soup, 5 grams for the salad, 30 for the mashed potatoes, 15 for the peas, and 22 for the candy bar. 82 grams of carbs. 
Insulin to carb ratio 1:10=8.2 units of insulin.

Stab finger with blunt lancet. Bleed on test strip. Lick blood off finger.
Blood sugar now 140. 
Calculate how many units to add to the insulin dose using a 1:45 insulin correction factor. .78 units for correction.

Add 8.2 for food to the .78 for correction. Inject 8.98 units. Eat dinner.

Every meal. Every snack. Every single time I eat, I do math. But, the artificial pancreas is on its way, possibly as soon as next year. My insulin pump that I have right now is able to download new software. As soon as it can go bionic, I'm becoming a cyborg. I can't wait. Artificial Pancreas - JDRF


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Good summation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was on Prednisone for a.NeuroMuscular disease, gained 90 pounds, lost 50 when I got off of it in 4 months, too little, too late. It put me over the top and as you said weight loss is almost impossible, that was a wicked combination. I have maintained my weight for 7 years, within 5 pounds, and it is difficult while on Metformin. I've doubled Metformin already too. We are hungry and live on a tight diet all the time, once we flip to insulin there is virtually no going back. I'm holding it off as long as I can, maybe in a few years some of the newer weekly injections will prove safe over time but I was right to avoid the " turn the sugar to urine magic pills". Whenever big Pharm offers something free, they need Guinea pigs. 
In the beginning, my A1c was 12, I got it to 6.8 in 30 days with diet and exercise, it was actually about 5.5 considering the A1c is 90 days. I lived on salads and water, exercised every day, only lost 2 pounds. I had to prove to the Endo that I didn't need to jump straight to insulin by getting to 7 or better in a month. I'm stubborn


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Prednisone is evil. I have myasthenia gravis and my doctor said, and I quote, "I don't want you on that sh*t!" He retired. I miss him so bad. He was the best. When I lost all my hair from chemotherapy, my doctor came in the waiting room and yelled, "Hey baldy, come here!" Hilarious.

Yeah, that stuff sends people's pancreases into overdrive. But, you did the right things. Diet, exercise, paying attention to how many carbs you eat. Maintaining that A1c in the perfect range is something to be proud of. Keep it up, you are rocking this!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Wait, what? You were going to take my Almond Joy bar away? Why?
> 
> Carbohydrate grams=22
> Insulin to carb ratio = 1:15
> ...


Interesting.... As you say "All carbs become glucose inside the body. All of them. Rice, noodles, bread, cereal, and yes, sugar."

Well you see , I know that , so I don't eat any of them. I stick to eating real food without anything like that that immediately turns to glucose.. I avoid all processed foods and eat vegetables and meat and some fruits that are low glycemic. My life has really changed because of it .


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

kontiki said:


> Interesting.... As you say "All carbs become glucose inside the body. All of them. Rice, noodles, bread, cereal, and yes, sugar."
> 
> 
> 
> Well you see , I know that , so I don't eat any of them. I stick to eating real food without anything like that that immediately turns to glucose.. I avoid all processed foods and eat vegetables and meat and some fruits that are low glycemic. My life has really changed because of it .




I'm more with Click on this, everything converts in some manner anyway. Even a sweet potato and green beans affect it. You can eat whatever works but you have to enjoy the little things too. We can still have a Twinkie, Almond Joy, or Reese's peanut butter cup now and then, you just adjust for it in 1 way or another. Click uses insulin, I add 5 minutes of exercise. I'm going to have coffee with regular coffeemate everyday, I'm going to split an apple with my dog, have a bratwurst with sauerkraut on a real bun, have an occasional Michelob Ultra dining out. 
You have to enjoy the little things more than ever.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

Markbthompson said:


> I'm more with Click on this, everything converts in some manner anyway. Even a sweet potato and green beans affect it. You can eat whatever works but you have to enjoy the little things too. We can still have a Twinkie, Almond Joy, or Reese's peanut butter cup now and then, you just adjust for it in 1 way or another. Click uses insulin, I add 5 minutes of exercise. I'm going to have coffee with regular coffeemate everyday, I'm going to split an apple with my dog, have a bratwurst with sauerkraut on a real bun, have an occasional Michelob Ultra dining out.
> You have to enjoy the little things more than ever.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



This is one Click can relate to.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Excuse me, Mom, nudge nudge, tap, tap, nudge.
> 
> I tested my blood sugar, 100.
> 
> ...




Click, I just saw this. If you register at Ruffwear as a SD team you get a 40% discount and they have excellent booties that Velcro on. I got a vest and leashes from them, never bought the booties because my groomer gave us a blue set that fit and we seldom use them.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

twyla said:


> Nope You either pay or you pay, basically higher premiums generally not always mean less deductables kinda like car insurance, if I didn't have insurance my meds would be roughly $1000~$1200 a month. I'm lucky my new job covers all my health insurance, my co pays for meds is $120 a month, my old job paid half the insurance and my co-pays on meds were almost $300 a month.
> 
> 
> 
> So I understand, health insurance companies are bad but pharmaceutical are the worst, one of my scripts went from $89 for a month no insurance to $397 so they suck




I had that happen too. While this year my insurance covers all of the T2 at zero deductible, I have a $2500 deductible then 15%. Since my Metformin and test strips are covered now, I find myself paying full price for my other meds until November and I had to drop my migraine nasal injections. They jumped like the Epipen, from 6 for $60 to 6 for $389 due to supposed shortages the pharmaceutical company's create. The new meds ship direct from another company and they gave me a co-pay card for 1 year, good thing because it is over $4000 a year.
I'm planning on retiring over the next 2 years and I started a savings plan to make sure I could afford the $140 a month for my share of insurance plus the co-pays.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Today we went to the DMV to get license plate stickers and registration. Noelle came with me and the lady behind me says, come to this window over here. Huh? She points to a sign that says closed. And says she'll open it for me. So, I skipped the line. We went to the window. I told Noelle to sit. 

She sits.

I turn to look at the lady behind the counter, and Noelle starts making this god awful honking sound!

HONK! HONK! SNORT! HONK!

I whip my head down and there's Noelle reverse sneezing, making a horrible noise in the quiet DMV. I reached down and put my finger across her nostrils. "Breathe in, Noelle, not out." Noelle breathed in, wagged her tail and laid down like nothing happened.

A lady who was buying her sticker, walked up, squeezed my shoulder, laughed and said, "My dogs do that all the time."

Noelle behaved herself perfectly in the DMV, other than her reverse sneezing fit. I think she put on a clinic in how a service dog behaves in a crowd. No sniffing, no wandering, no barking, no anything. Except of course, an attack of reverse sneezing. Usually it's our Boston terrier who reverse sneezes. Maybe Francis taught Noelle a trick. Still, she had never been in there before and just calmly handled it. Six months ago, she would have been super excited about a new place. Today, she did great.

We got the car stickers and left. Off to the village hall to pay the water bill. Off to the store to buy some more stuff. Off to another store. We just ran errands together and i didn't have one eye on Noelle every second. She was Mary Poppins, practically perfect in every way. And it was nice having her with me. We've been working together in public for a year, and I can't believe how much she has grown. Good dog, Noelle, good girl.


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Click - I'm so sorry I forgot to come back here and thank you for the clear, concise explanation of the similarities and differences in the two types of diabetes. I read it when I wasn't signed in, so couldn't comment, then forgot to when I signed in again! I really appreciate the time you took to compose your response. 

Also, have I mentioned? I just love Noelle. <3  She's such a good girl.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Bravo Noelle on your big errand-running day!


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

I got a nice compliment the other day. Right after my surgery last week I needed some supplies and ran in the drug store. I was in a hurry, and can't bend at the waist right now so I decided to take Hope "naked". I had the little hand basket and was working my way across the store when a clerk came up and told me how adorable Hope was and that she would ask to pet her but she was so focused on me she knew not to distract a service dog when working. I asked her how she knew she was a service dog and she said by the way she behaved it was obvious she was working. 
That's the way it should be and I was really proud of my mini moose that day. So, if clothes make the man, behavior makes the dog.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Yes! i love this. The manners do make the dog. I had a similar experience when I entered the DMV. I walked in, Noelle sat in the vestibule, sat when i stopped as I entered the building. She was spot on, Mary Poppins perfect. With all the news about fake service dogs, it's awesome to show the public what a real service dog looks like. It is in the behavior. 

Standing behind someone and the dog is not sniffing. Walking through a pile of scattered popcorn and the dog ignores it. It takes time to teach these manners. I've said before on this thread, I expect Noelle's manners to be as good, or better, than a five-year-old on their best behavior. I love it when she shines. I love that Hope was shining, too. Good on her and good on you, too.


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Yes! i love this. The manners do make the dog. I had a similar experience when I entered the DMV. I walked in, Noelle sat in the vestibule, sat when i stopped as I entered the building. She was spot on, Mary Poppins perfect. With all the news about fake service dogs, it's awesome to show the public what a real service dog looks like. It is in the behavior.
> 
> Standing behind someone and the dog is not sniffing. Walking through a pile of scattered popcorn and the dog ignores it. It takes time to teach these manners. I've said before on this thread, I expect Noelle's manners to be as good, or better, than a five-year-old on their best behavior. I love it when she shines. I love that Hope was shining, too. Good on her and good on you, too.




Hope does tend to give every passing person a quick sniff, and she will alert on strangers if I let her. She can make her decision from 5 feet away. 
You'd be surprised at the number of people she taps or wants to tap who admit they are diabetic but don't test or don't care. One guy said he was 350 when he left the house. She picked a little boy out at the lab last month who was T1 there for his A1c too. She sat and tapped, then put her head in his lap to be petted. He was so excited to make a friend and his dad asked me about DADs before they left. I see a poodle in his future.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving. Noelle just launched herself at my face. Nose almost in my mouth I heard her sniffing, sniffing. WHAT IS THAT SMELL? I checked, yup, BG is high. I'm so rarely high that Noelle isn't good at catching those, but today she nailed it. I rewarded her with turkey. 

Sniff breath, paw leg, treat. Sniff, paw leg, treat. Noelle still seems more confused by high bg scent than she does lows. I spent so much more time with her making sure she catches lows because they can be rapidly dangerous. Highs just smell weird to her. I'll have to turn high blood sugar into an equally fun magic cookie game. 

Problem is, I am almost never high. I spend 85% of the time in range, low 10% of the time. So highs only happen about 5% of the time because I work hard to keep it that way. You can track holidays on my blood glucose records. My doctor goes over my numbers and circles the weird ones. He asks, "What happened here?" Then he checks the date and starts laughing. Thanksgiving, Christmas, New Years, those numbers are going to be high, and it makes my doctor laugh. I maintain tight control the rest of the time, so those highs really stand out as odd. This Thanksgiving I set a goal of staying below 250 and I did it. Tomorrow, eating leftovers, I'll set a goal of staying in range. More turkey, less sides, stay in range. That's the plan anyway. Will it work? I don't know.

If only diabetes management was 100% about food, it would be so easy, but it's not. Stress raises blood sugar and keeps it high. Exercise lowers blood sugar and keeps it low. Pump tubing gets caught on door knobs. Cats chew through tubing. Getting sick causes blood sugars to spike and drop and spike and drop. Medication side effects make my numbers roller coaster. A friend of mine with Type 1 said her body tries to kill her every six hours. She's not that far from the truth. Some days are so hard I feel like I am wrestling alligators. 

It's a balancing act. I spend 85% of my time in range. I'm proud of that. I'm also proud of Noelle for figuring out the game I started teaching her last year. If you smell this weird smell, paw my leg for treats. Poke the back of my neck when i'm driving. We've been training for a year. I cannot believe how much of a difference Noelle makes in my life now.

I sleep like a rock now. I never slept well because I was always afraid of going low in my sleep. Did you know people with type 1 diabetes have a 1 in 20 chance of dying in their sleep? Imagine a gun with 19 empty chambers and one bullet. Imagine someone would spin the huge barrel, put the gun to your head and pull the trigger every night while you slept. I never slept well. For years and years I didn't sleep. Doze, wake up, prick finger. Doze, wake up, prick finger, eat. Doze, wake up, prick finger, bolus insulin. 

I had an electronic monitor that sounded an alarm if I went low. I thought I could trust it. Until I slept through a six hour long low. The monitor was beeping but I couldn't hear it. I can sleep through an electronic alarm. I can't sleep through a poodle putting her fluffy head in my face. I am so thankful for sleep. As Thanksgiving comes to a close, I am beyond thankful for my diabetes alert dog. I'm also thankful for all of you who have joined me in this training adventure. Thanks for cheering me on. It matters.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

You are almost at the 1 year anniversary of this thread..... and what a wonderful record of achievement it is ! You've succeeded in your goal of making an adorable fluffy puppy into your very best friend who can save your life! THAT is a HUGE accomplishment! The oncoming year will no doubt, in my mind, be even better.... and I will be following you down that road with a smile and a "Atta girl!":five::hug::love2:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Being able to relax enough to sleep properly must make an enormous difference to life. I have learned so much from this thread, not least the difference a reliable alert dog makes to all areas of someone's life - not just the life saving alerts themselves, but the reduction of stress and the additional confidence. Noelle and her progress through this year are certainly things to be thankful for, for us as well as for you!


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

This post brought tears to my eyes. I'm so glad you have Noelle, and that you are blessed with the talent to train her. I, too, have learned so much from this thread. It makes me wish that everyone who has to deal with diabetes could have the comfort of an alert dog, but I know that's just not possible. Wouldn't it be great if it was, though?


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Huge hugs to you and Noelle! You guys are such an inspiration to us all! I'm am so grateful that this thread exists - I'm sure it has and will help more people than you can ever imagine! I can't even picture how amazing the two of you will be in another year. Can't wait to see what happens for your wonderful team!


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Happy Thanksgiving. Noelle just launched herself at my face. Nose almost in my mouth I heard her sniffing, sniffing. WHAT IS THAT SMELL? I checked, yup, BG is high. I'm so rarely high that Noelle isn't good at catching those, but today she nailed it. I rewarded her with turkey.
> 
> Sniff breath, paw leg, treat. Sniff, paw leg, treat. Noelle still seems more confused by high bg scent than she does lows. I spent so much more time with her making sure she catches lows because they can be rapidly dangerous. Highs just smell weird to her. I'll have to turn high blood sugar into an equally fun magic cookie game.
> 
> ...




I had the same thing with my first dog, she was great on lows, confused by highs. She would cock her head side to side like she knew something wasn't right but didn't master the highs.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle is the same way, but then again, I usually know when my blood sugar is high, and highs don't cause you to fall down the stairs or get in a car accident. Noelle's nose in my face is enough information. Sniff, sniff, hey, you smell funny, Mom.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

It turns out one of the women who work at my local Petco is a CGC Evaluator. Noelle and I are going for our Trick Dog Novice title on Monday. That will be fun. Noelle likes doing tricks.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Click N Treat - I'm sure you and Noelle will win your title. Trick Dog is nothing compared to life-saving dog.


----------



## DancingBay (Sep 6, 2014)

My husband and I are both type 2 diabetics. We have been for at least 10 years and are now both on insulin. He got dxed with early stage cirrhosis in April was told that if he lost 80-100 lbs he would be fine. We went on a clean food eating regimen. Don't want to call it a diet because it's for life and not a short term thing. We've both lost almost 50 lbs. 

Type 2 and Insulin are different than for type 1 diabetics. We still produce insulin, but our bodies don't use it efficiently. This weight loss and healthy eating a huge change for our systems and knowing how much insulin to take has been a huge challenge. Both of us have cut our Lantis in half or more and our short term insulin to once a day with our largest meal. I only take my short term if I've had a meal with a lot of carbs. We still don't have it all worked out because we are waking up with blood sugar in the 40's way to often. 

That said, I have been thinking that I should start working with Max on detecting low blood sugar. I just didn't know how to do it. I am thankful for the detailed information on how to teach Max to recognize low blood sugar. The thing I'm wondering is, is Max to old to start. He's a little over 2 1/2 now. He's very smart, so I think if he can learn, I can start working with him.

Question... Does Noelle sleep with you? Even if there were enough room, Max does not like sleeping on the bed. When he was a puppy, I would put him in bed with me while I read. He'd stay maybe 5 minutes then jump down. He prefers the floor in the hall right outside our bedroom.

Thanks,
Alisa and Max


----------



## DancingBay (Sep 6, 2014)

I just read your explanation on the difference between type 1 and type 2. I have decided that the Metformin and a carb addiction were the 2 main factors in my being hungry all the time with strong cravings that i could not control. Going from metformin to insulin helped some, but 2 weeks off fried foods and sweets turned the carb cravings off. I'd been on insulin a few years before our wake up call. We went from a terrible diet to clean diet overnight. Both or our A1Cs have dropped almost 2 full point since April.

I agree with your explanation of type 1, except that there's another way that type 1 can develop. I know of 2 people who became type 1 as adults due to a virus. My husband's office mate became type 1 in his 60's and a friend of mine had the same thing happen to her in her late 40's. It's random and the viruses were different in these 2 cases. One stomach bug, the other a cold virus.

The cirrhosis dx was a huge wake up call. Our doctor had been telling both of us for years that our blood work showed fatty liver, but never explain how fatty liver can turn into cirrhosis if you don't change your eating habits.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

DancingBay said:


> We went on a clean food eating regimen. Don't want to call it a diet because it's for life and not a short term thing. We've both lost almost 50 lbs.


50 lbs! Wow! Huge congratulations to you and your DH!


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Just wanted to chime in, I don't think 2 1/2 years old is too old to start learning anything. I've taken in rescue dogs who were older than that and learned dozens of tricks and behaviors. I've never taught scent detection but I don't think it has an age limit either.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

We suspect type 1 might start after a virus in some children as well. Perhaps the immune system gets switched on overdrive and starts looking for something else to do. Hmm, what's this cell, is it dangerous, too? Type 1 can start at any age, from birth to 100. 

I am so glad dropping the carbs helped. I too have made decisions on how many carbs I can eat. Less during meals is so much better for injected insulin to handle. With a 50 pound weight loss, please, please see your doctor for an updated Lantus dose. You're getting way too much if you're waking up low. There's a formula based on weight for how much Lantus to inject. You changed the math (in a terrific way!) so you need to adjust accordingly.

At this point in my life, I can glance at a plate and do the math needed for carb counting, as long as I cooked it. If I am at a restaurant, I'm kind of screwed. I have no idea what went into the food I am eating. 

As far as training a 2 1/2 year old, go for it! If you need help, I'm right here.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle sleeps on my bed and always has. Even when she was 8 weeks. I made a nest for her to sleep in. With a dog that sleeps in the hallway, you may have to modify that to sleeping near you.

Does your dog enjoy treats? A food motivated dog helps with this training.

Next time you are low, spit on cotton eye make up pads before you treat. (Low being 65-70) Gather your pads, put them in a zipper bag in the freezer.

For the next month, every piece of food your dog eats will be accompanied by low blood sugar scent. Before feeding your dog, get two paper bowls. Poke holes in the bottom of one paper bowl. Place a low blood sugar scent pad in the bottom of the other bowl. Make a bowl sandwich with the scent pad in the middle. Fill the top bowl (the one with holes) with kibble. Feed your dog.

Every treat involves sniff this pad, get a reward. You want to create a Pavlovian response to the scent of low blood sugar. Smell low, start drooling. 

When you are low, breathe on your dog, get super happy, throw a party for the dog using the best snacks imaginable. "Smell that? Wow, it's magic cookie smell." reward the dog, then treat your low.

If you need more suggestions on scent training, just ask. Scent training is the easy part. Public manners, whoo boy, that's hard.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Click-N-Treat said:


> It turns out one of the women who work at my local Petco is a CGC Evaluator. Noelle and I are going for our Trick Dog Novice title on Monday. That will be fun. Noelle likes doing tricks.


Since she already has her CGC, the TKN will be easy peasy. Which tricks did you choose?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope you have/had fun and great success with your tricks today. I am also interested to hear what tricks you chose.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

She wasn't there today. We'll try again tomorrow. We're doing five tricks, because Noelle has her CGC. Simple ones, ready...

Touch hand
Hand signal for sit
Spin in a circle
High 5
Shake hands

See? Really easy. Noelle will do these no problem. I have the paperwork in my car and will stop by later this week.

Tonight is dog training class, but I am home. Due to an insurance mix up, I have not had chemo pills for a month. My body is really starting to break down, so I have had to take a break from training classes until I get my chemo meds back. 

I paid my BlueCro$s premium. My bank says I paid my premium. My insurance company has no record of me paying my premium. BlueCro$s is holding my medication hostage until this gets straightened out. My doctor's office gave me insulin, so I will not die while waiting for my insurance company to get their act together. But, I am out of meds for myasthenia gravis and starting to suffer as a result. 

The good news is I should be able to get more medication tomorrow or Wednesday at the latest. I am looking forward to a quiet sick day. Hopefully BlueCro$$ gets their act together by then. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That all just stinks, so sorry to hear it.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am so sorry that you have the added burden of exhorbitant prescription costs and our uncertain healthcare landscape to contend with. It’s just wrong. I hope you can get your medications ASAP and Noelle gives you comfort while you wait. Hugs!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I didn't think I could hate Blue Cro$$$$$ any more than I already do, but I am fuming for you. I too hope this gets straightened out very fast. So sorry


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

It does stink. I'm losing the ability to speak right now. I love the internet. It allows me to communicate, even if my speech is switched off like it is now. I can't move the center of my tongue which is making everything... interesting. I also can't close the left side of my mouth, or open my left eye. I look like i had a stroke. My left side is drooping. It's painless, it's just really, really annoying. 

All of this will go away once I get my meds. I can afford to either pay full price for my medication, or pay my insurance premium and a co-pay, but I cannot afford to do both. I chose to pay my insurance company. Now I cannot afford medication until they get their acts together and I have been waiting a month.

Should have given BlueCro$s the finger and paid for my meds out of pocket. I'd have them now and I wouldn't have spent a month waiting. Sigh.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Next year, I'm joining the ranks of the uninsured. I did the math, added up my costs, found discounts on diabetes supplies, insulin, MG meds, etc. There is also a diabetes supply black market, as well. After I added up the math, I realized it will cost me thousands less to pay out of pocket. And I will never suffer from lack of medication for a full month due to bureaucracy. 

Hurry up BlueCro$s! These aren't insurance policies that cover people's gardening supplies, you know. I would very much like to regain my speech and be able to move my face again. Thanks.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am sorry this is happening to you and hope you can get it sorted out.

Unfortunately Click-n-treat you may priced out of being uninsured, I'm scared of what is happening with the Affordable care act, and how that will ripple through the rest of the insurance and pharmaceutical markets. I hate big business, people get trod under for the almighty profit


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I've been totally priced out of health insurance. There's just no way to afford it in 2018. Between discounts on insulin pump supplies, test strips, and medications, I'll be fine paying out of pocket. For now anyway.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

This all just goes to show how shamefully, embarrassingly and dangerously bad our "health care/insurance" system (if you can call it a system) really is. BF can't afford insurance either. If we were married he could be on my insurance, but as a domestic partner I would be taxed on the value of his insurance and we would again be stuck not affording it since he would not be able to compensate me for the tax. I am lucky I have the relatively great insurance I have as an employee of a public educational institution, but deeply wish it was reasonably available to all. Nobody should have to make the choices that Click-N-Treat has had to deal with.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I am so sorry Click, the US system just seems outrageously terrible. I hope you get it sorted quickly xx


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Sadly, the United States health care system is run by greed and not need. We're not a cohesive enough nation to address these problems rationally. We listened to repeal for years, and years, and when Republicans finally got their chance, they offered us a box full of hot air. I was upset because we need to fix this mess. Fix it so everyone gets healthcare and no one spends an evening trying to sort out how to keep their tongue from falling out of their mouth, like I'm doing tonight. I need my chemo, BlueCros$.

Maybe tomorrow I'll get my meds and take them tomorrow night. Weird to be looking forward to spending my day in a haze trying not to throw up. But, I am, because I know I'll feel better.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

So, I got a call from the pharmacy. My meds are covered. I went over there and got my chemo meds and anti-nausea meds, so that's fine. But, insulin is going to be $789.00

Wait, what?

Insurance is only covering a tiny fraction of the cost, you see. So... (insert all the swear words you know). Go home. Check my email. BlueCro$s Blue$hield is covering insulin after all. Go back to the pharmacy. Copay has doubled since last month.

Wait, what?

Fine, whatever, just give it to me. I got my insulin and left. I now have insulin in my refrigerator and chemo meds to last me until late February. Insulin should run out around the same time. I've figured out all the discounts, and connected with the diabetes supply black market, so I will be doing just fine next year.

Hopefully the USA will get a sane healthcare policy in place one day, because the one we have... sucks.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad you got your meds today. Take care of yourself dear friend.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Lily,

Tomorrow will be a day of sickness and a day of rest. Drinking regular Coke all day long, following sick day rules. My doctor created a setting on my pump to deliver extra insulin to cover the Coke, because everything else makes me throw up. You would think I'd be fighting high blood sugar, but I'm not. The hard part is staying awake to drink the Coke I bolused for. That's where Noelle comes in.

The meds make me very sleepy. I can give myself 4.4 units of insulin for 44 grams of carbs, and fall asleep instead of drinking the can of Coke. 4 units is enough to cause a crash. That's how I had a six hour long low alert. That scared me senseless when I saw it. Low for six hours.










The alarm was screaming, but my brain was so messed up from the meds, I didn't hear it. Now instead of relying on technology, Noelle wakes me up. I can't sleep through a poodle in my face. She wakes me up when I'm low, I drink the Coke I forgot about, and go back to sleep. Repeat all day long. I can't say I'm looking forward to tomorrow, because, well, who would. But, I'm glad for it. Chemo kills the antibodies that make MG so horrible. Diabetes is along for the ride. Balancing the two is really hard.

My endocrinologist is a type 1 diabetic, too. So, he really understood what I needed to do. Drinking Coke to keep from throwing up and eating crackers all day long is simply something I have to do, and we have to bend diabetes management around that. It's neat that my dog is part of my management team.

Noelle hangs out with me all day snoozing at my side. My husband takes Noelle out to pee, and Noelle runs back to my bed. Does she know I need her? I like to think she does. Perhaps that's anthropomorphism. But, then again, we have poodles and they're no ordinary dogs.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

So glad you have your meds, even if that insulin mess up is insane. Will be thinking of you tomorrow - keep up the coke! Pats to Noelle xx


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Thinking of you today - and Good Girl Noelle for taking such good care of your Mum.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Check in with us when you can. I am glad Noelle is there for you. Peace.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm here. it was a hard day. It's almost 11 and I'm finally going to eat dinner. It's funny. I've been taking weekly chemo since 2007, over for 10 years of this, and yet every single time I'm surprised by how terrible I feel. I'll forget about by morning. I'll put it in the back of my mind. Next week, I'll swallow my pills and wake up some time the following day stunned stupid by how terrible I feel. And the next day I will forget again. Ridiculous, I know. You would think I would remember how bad this is going to feel. But, I never do. I suppose that's a good thing. I'm going to eat now. Hopefully I won't throw up. 

Diabetes management gets really complicated when you throw up. I give insulin assuming I will eat and digest my food. If I do not do this, then I have too much insulin working. It's a careful balance. Goodness I feel horrible.

At some point today I woke up and line brushed Noelle. I have no memory of doing this, but she is fluffy and smells wonderful. It's been a strange day. Tomorrow will be better.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Click n treat, my heart goes out to you for all that you go through just to survive. Thank you for sharing your journey with us so that we can see things from another perspective. (((Hugs)))


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

chinchillafuzzy you were very eloquent there. I find it humbling to understand your days Click-N-Treat and it makes me much less likely to complain too loudly about my aches and pains.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm back. Slept well and now I'm back. Noelle woke me up early this morning with her nose in my face. Good morning. BG a safe 133. I test when Noelle shows up. Sometimes Noelle is just checking in, sometimes she's alerting. But, I've started testing every time she puts her head in my face. This reminds me to check my blood glucose more often, so it's a good thing.

Speaking of test strips, I just went shopping for health insurance, and here's what I got. Tada! The cheapest bronze plan on the market. Check out all these amazing benefits. 
https://www.bcbsil.com/sbc/2018/IL0810083-00.pdf
Scroll down to page six for the kick in the face. Read how this "plan" covers diabetes in the center column. 

That's right folks, $7,400 in medical bills, patient pays $6,760 and BlueCro$s pays $640. How much would you expect to pay for this health coverage? $25 a month? $50? No, try again. For the low, low price of $1,292.06 every month, this Genuine BlueCro$s $640 discount coupon can be yours!

Let me see if I have this straight. I pay BlueCro$s $1,292.06 a month for my insurance premium. $15,504.72 a year. And I pay my deductible on top of that, which is another $6,000, for a grand total of $21,504.72 and in exchange, BlueCro$s will give me a generous discount of $640 off my health care in December. 

Or, how about this. 

How about I tell BlueCro$s to go %&#k themselves. Since my deductible is so high, I'll be better off paying for my own healthcare without the added burden of a premium. I'm tired of being ripped off. I am tired of being bullied by a company that knows best. Click's body likes Humalog. This insulin works best for her. However, Click uses Novolog, why? Because BlueCro$s doesn't cover Humalog. Click likes Accu-Chek meters. Click finds they are more accurate. Click is using a Bayer meter, why? Because BlueCro$s prefers Bayer. On and on this goes with restrictions and more levels of crazy.

And it gets even more infuriating. Ready?

BlueCro$s: Bayer Contour 150 test strips $65 copay/150 strips must last three months.
Self-Pay: Accu-Chek Guide Meter 300 test strips, $70.00

Next year, I'll get Humalog at a discount. Accu-Chek strips. Discounted chemo. Discounted pump supplies. I'll get them when I need them, not when BlueCro$s says I need them. If I'm going to spend $21,500 on healthcare a year, I might as well spend it on what I want and need, rather than on what BlueCro$s says I need. And I bet I spend way less than $21,500. 

I keep getting phone calls from BlueCro$s about how I need to enroll in a healthcare plan. I don't answer them. They don't need to hear Click lose it screaming. Because right now, Click feels like screaming.


----------



## Bevvie (Jun 17, 2017)

Oh Click - this just makes me want to cry. You are an incredibly courageous lady and I can't understand why America remains so adverse to healthcare for its citizens. Especially for folks like yourself who don't have choices. 

I looked through the Blue Cross coverage "offerings" from your link and I wanted to howl. This isn't healthcare, this is gouging and its wrong. 

How I wish I could wrap you in a nice warm blanket and take you and Noelle north of the border. Yes, we pay for healthcare through our taxes and, guess what, we still pay less per capita for healthcare than the medicare system in the US. 

In the absence of threatening to kidnap you, please keep that warm blanket around you. You are dearly loved by all here on PF.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Why doesn't the USA have a health care system that works? 

Exhibit A.









Exhibit B.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I weep. I am also angry beyond telling, because it is precisely these companies that are eyeing up the UK's health service as the source of their next salary hike, and our own politicians who would be quite happy to sell it to them. We have one of the most efficient health services in the world - it is not perfect, but the UK government spends about the same percentage of GDP as the US government does, (excluding all private healthcare payments), but provides a national insurance single payer scheme through which everyone is guaranteed care free at the point of service. The maximum charge for any one prescription is £8.60/$11, but if you need multiple drugs you can get an annual card for £104/$140 pa. There is no charge for visiting your GP or for hospital treatment. Yes, that means that some drugs and procedures deemed not to be cost effective may not be available on the National Health Service. Yes, you may occasionally need to wait a week or two for a non urgent appointment with a particular named GP (although where I live I have never had a problem seeing someone within a day or two, or an hour or two in an emergency). If you go into hospital you will probably be in a bed in a room with several other people, rather than an en suite private room. But you know that care will not bankrupt you or your family - and that UK life expectancy is several years longer than in the US. But just think of the profits that could be made if it were all switched to individual insurance, or if healthcare companies could run it instead...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Bevvie said:


> Oh Click - this just makes me want to cry. You are an incredibly courageous lady and I can't understand why America remains so adverse to healthcare for its citizens. Especially for folks like yourself who don't have choices.
> 
> I looked through the Blue Cross coverage "offerings" from your link and I wanted to howl. This isn't healthcare, this is gouging and its wrong.
> 
> ...



Bevvie US citizens at large know we need to do better, but the healthcare lobby is so powerful and Congress is so dysfunctionally afraid of them and the NRA, etc. they won't do anything meaningful. Let's face it is our POTUS is an admitted felonious sexual assailant but he still sits in the West Wing with apparent immunity to any challenges. As we speak the US Senate is presumably continuing is voting marathon on the tax "reform" bill. In New York State we are likely to suffer terribly because of loss of SALT (state and local tax) deductions. Limits on mortgage interest deductions will also be painful Here and in New Jersey and California.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I hear you, FJM. This must not happen in your country. No one should look at our system and say, oh, this looks like a great idea. It's not a great idea to leave the pharmacy because you cannot afford your medication, like I saw a man do yesterday. It's not ok. Had I been wealthy, I would have ran my debit card and paid his medication bill, because he had three kids with him. And he was in tears. His part of the payment, over $800. He left without his meds. Multiply that by millions of Americans because this happens every day in the United States. Every day millions leave the pharmacy crying. 

Our country is too divided to fix it. Some people say, not my problem. I don't want my taxes to pay for his medication. And they are loud. Some people say, we are a society and we need to look after each other. And they are loud. Some people say, we need to let competition lower prices and get the government out. And they are loud. Everyone is so busy yelling that no one is listening. Nothing gets fixed. 

There has to be a better way. A better way than men crying in the pharmacy. Shane dying on his mother's floor. Click going a month without chemo. There has to be a better way. But, the yelling continues. And so do the tears. And so does the dying because GoFundme is not a healthcare plan.

https://thenib.com/a-gofundme-campaign-is-not-health-insurance?id=ted-closson&t=author


----------



## Bevvie (Jun 17, 2017)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Our country is too divided to fix it. Some people say, not my problem. I don't want my taxes to pay for his medication. And they are loud. Some people say, we are a society and we need to look after each other. And they are loud. Some people say, we need to let competition lower prices and get the government out. And they are loud. Everyone is so busy yelling that no one is listening. Nothing gets fixed.


Besides being courageous, I forgot to mention intelligent. This paragraph is one of the most succinct, accurate and powerful statements I've ever heard.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Amen, Bevvie, amen. 

I found this a salutory read: https://www.theguardian.com/media/2017/nov/29/vortex-online-political-debate-arguments-trump-brexit


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks Bevvie.

Everyone is so busy yelling that no one is listening and nothing will get fixed. My goal right now is to survive until they fix this. I'm going to be using a combination of free market and black market solutions, with the option of international drug smuggling should that become necessary. Fly to Sweden, visit relatives, buy insulin, fly back. Or, drive to Canada, buy insulin in Windsor, drive back. Both are cheaper than buying insulin in the USA full price. I have insulin discounts ready, though, so I should be OK. I refuse to die because my government can't come up with a healthcare plan that doesn't cost my family $21,000 a year. There has to be a better way.


----------



## Bevvie (Jun 17, 2017)

fjm said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/media/2017/nov/29/vortex-online-political-debate-arguments-trump-brexit


Excellent article! Thanks for sharing fjm. It ties directly back to Click's statement.


----------



## Bevvie (Jun 17, 2017)

Click-N-Treat said:


> I'm going to be using a combination of free market and black market solutions, with the option of international drug smuggling should that become necessary. Fly to Sweden, visit relatives, buy insulin, fly back. Or, drive to Canada, buy insulin in Windsor, drive back. Both are cheaper than buying insulin in the USA full price. I have insulin discounts ready, though, so I should be OK. I refuse to die because my government can't come up with a healthcare plan that doesn't cost my family $21,000 a year. There has to be a better way.


Click, courageous is an understatement! I was trying to get a handle via Google on the price differences of insulin (US vs Cda) when your post came in. I didn't have much luck getting price information nor the "how-to's" but I know they exist. 

And the Sweden connection! I should've known you had some Nordic blood in you. You're too much of a fighter. My mom was Swedish, dad Danish. Thanks to the gazillion relatives I have in Denmark, I have a much better appreciation of their healthcare system. 

One of the political parties in Denmark was recently campaigning on lowering taxes. They were overwhelmingly not supported by the people who well recognized the social price that had to be paid in exchange for lower taxes.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Swedes are my husbands family. Some of my ancestors came here on a slave ship. Some ancestors came from Ireland fleeing the Great Famine. Some came here fleeing a Russian Pogrom. All of them were fighters. So this makes me part Russian Jew, part Irish Catholic, part African-American, and, obviously, 100% awesome. Strength comes from a long line of fighters.

Then again, everyone comes from fighters. Every single one of us. Go back in your history, someone stood up when the rocks fell. And survived and had children. Someone chewed shoots and licked mud when there was a drought. And survived and had children. Someone ran when the raiders came and burned the village. And survived and had children. All of us come from a strong place. Not one person has weak ancestors. 

You learn how strong you are when you have no other choice but to stand back up. So, I stand. I'm not the first to stand. I earned that right from others before me. I am passing that strength on to my daughter. In the meantime, I stand.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

So, now that fake service dogs are in the news, some trolls have decided to start harassing service dog handlers in public. Take a picture, put it on Facebook. Take a video, put it on YouTube. Yes, trolls have decided owner trainers are not actually training "real" service dogs. As a handler of a young service dog, this has me concerned.

I have documented our training here on PF. I have a letter from my doctor verifying I have Type 1 diabetes and a dog trained to assist. Legally, I've dotted my I's and crossed my T's but it doesn't matter. If Noelle flakes in public, and she's just barely two, so of course she can be flakey, up goes a video on YouTube. 

I think having a patch that says Diabetic Alert Dog is even more important now, because the trolls are looking for fake disabilities, as if there are such things. Knowing there are trolls out there is stressful, though. I swear some people are only happy if they are making other people miserable. 

Still, Noelle is still doing well. I often call her Mary Poppins because she's, "practically perfect in every way." We've come a long way in a year. Tomorrow marks the one year anniversary of this thread. Can you believe it? A year ago, Noelle learned to sniff out low blood sugar and started going on training adventures. Now she has her CGC, and trick dog novice title, alerts to lows, leaking insulin pump, and is working beautifully in public. She's able to zigzag away from shopping carts and crowds of people, and still alert to a low in public. I can carry a cup of hot coffee, and Noelle's leash, and a bag of groceries, and my purse, and not worry about dropping anything. She just trots right along with me, doing her happy thing.

Wow, Noelle. You've come a long way in a year. Next year let's have even more fun together. We'll train for more tricks. We'll train for a CD title. We'll keep going strong because you're a great dog, Noelle and I love you.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Celebrating our one year journey both on this thread and in real life. Thank you PF for helping me make this a reality. 
[url]https://youtu.be/MzRym8eAE2A[/URL]


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

Click-N-Treat said:


> So, now that fake service dogs are in the news, some trolls have decided to start harassing service dog handlers in public. Take a picture, put it on Facebook. Take a video, put it on YouTube. Yes, trolls have decided owner trainers are not actually training "real" service dogs. As a handler of a young service dog, this has me concerned.
> 
> I have documented our training here on PF. I have a letter from my doctor verifying I have Type 1 diabetes and a dog trained to assist. Legally, I've dotted my I's and crossed my T's but it doesn't matter. If Noelle flakes in public, and she's just barely two, so of course she can be flakey, up goes a video on YouTube.
> 
> ...


Its just the dog trainers, upset because we don't pay for their over-priced dogs and programs. I've seen program dogs do everything under the sun, they are no better than an owner-trained dog. If they get their way, we'll have to pass some goofy certification that doesn't prove the dog mitigates a disability or that the owner ever qualifies under the ADA. Just a waste of money.
The worst trolls are the people that follow you around who think they are the PC police(nosy shoppers) trying to ask questions they aren't allowed to ask and making noises trying to distract the dog constantly. I love the "you don't look disabled" remarks, I answer with "you don't look stupid, I guess we were both wrong" and go about my way.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Here's the video I made for Noelle. I don't know why I couldn't get it to work yesterday. Noelle, Noelle, my Christmas gift 2015, and my hope and strength in 2017. I have not slept this soundly in years knowing Noelle is here for me. It's been an amazing journey this year. Next year... more adventures!


----------



## Bevvie (Jun 17, 2017)

Gorgeous, beautiful video! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

That’s so powerful and beautiful a tribute to Noelle. I’m sitting trying to type with tears running down my face knowing what she means to you and how wonderful a team you are together.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm playing the cello on the opening bit. It's a clip from a piece I composed called, Questions. The opening two notes are a C and a B, a minor 14th. I was screwing around with my cello and found that interval and melted inside. What a sad tonality! The entire piece is about questions about disability, and why me? It begins as a lament, ends as a dance, and if anyone wants to hear the whole thing, I'll upload it as another slide show.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Click -- Your video is just beautiful. Love the contrast between the opening cello music and the Noel/Noelle music.

This whole thread is beautiful. I have learned so much about diabetes and about training your own diabetes alert dog, and about the horrors of the medical/insurance system. Have you thought about writing a book about this? You write beautifully, and you have an amazing story to tell!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Already written two books. I think book three is in the works inside my head! 2018 will be a writing year. Thanks, Peppersb.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What a beautiful tribute - and what an amazing year you have had. It is hard to remember that you only started training 12 months ago- you have both come such a long way. Shine on, Noelle!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

This was from over the weekend. Yes, diabetes technology is amazing. Yes, it helps me manage my blood glucose. But, this. This makes me crazy.










68, eat food now because I'm low. 98, do nothing. One of these numbers is correct. But, which one? How am I supposed to know?

Noelle, come.
Hi, Mom, what's up?
Smell my breath for me.
Smells like coffee.
Does it smell like low blood sugar?
Nope, just coffee.
Thanks, Noelle.
You're welcome. Can I haves a noggin scratch?
You've got it.

That time, 98 was correct. 68 was wrong. 

A few hours later, one meter said 100, one meter said 63. Same problem! Which one of these gizmos is right? Am I low or am I OK? By the time I feel low, I'm about to pass out. I need to know. I need someone to help me now.

Noelle, come.
Hi Mom, what's, whoa! I smells magic cookie smell. Yay! It's party time. Boing! Boing! Boing! Wait, not supposeded to jump on you. Sorry, I forgots. I'm going to tap your knee with my paw. Tap, tap, tap, helloooo, helloooo, Mom, tap, tap, tap I smells magic cookie smell. It's party time, Mom. Are you ready to party? You have roast beef in the fridge. I likes roast beef. Can I haz some?
Noelle, let's get some roast beef.
Yay! Yay! I love magic cookie smell. And I love you, Mom.
I love you, too, Noelle.

This is why I have a diabetic alert dog.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

WOW. Just wow. 

I am delighted to know that your Noelle-meter is flawless. But really, how is it that those mechanical meters are so confused? I mean, I would think that you should be able to rely on one meter to give an accurate read on your blood sugar. Are they generally that unreliable? Do you typically check twice at the same time, using two different meters? Sounds crazy.

Thank God for Noelle.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Well, no, I don't usually check with different devices, because that truly would be crazymaking. Meters vary from one company to the next. I have tested the identical drop of blood on four meters, and gotten four different results. I have also tested the same drop of blood on the same meter, back to back, and gotten different results. 

Why? Because 100% accuracy would be prohibitively expensive to manufacture. In 2014, a bunch of diabetics, including me, talked with the FDA about improving standards. Now meters are required to be accurate within 15% 90% of the time, and within 20% accurate 100% of the time. So, that means 90% of the time when I poke my finger and see 100 on my screen, the number is somewhere between 115-85 90% off the time. The other 10% of the time, it could be completely off.

Still, the ballpark range is useful enough. For example, if one meter reads 120 and another meter reads 111, and another meter reads 127, my treatment is identical: do nothing.

One meter reads 210, one meter reads 219, one meter reads 197, my treatment is pretty much identical: one unit of insulin. Sure, my pump might add an additional, .12 units between 219 and 197, but that kind of accuracy is not crucial. Most insulin pens don't have fractional units, anyway.

The only time using two meters gets a little kooky is when one meter says low and the other meter doesn't. Most seasoned diabetics use one meter and don't compare results because you'll drive yourself bananas for no reason. But, you see, I just got the meter on the top in my picture, and I have a ton of strips for the meter on the bottom.

The meter on the top is this nifty one that I got on Friday: 











(The numbers on the Libre screen are different because some countries like the USA, and France, and others, measure glucose in mg/dL milligrams per deciliter, and some use mmol/l millimoles per liter like Canada, UK, Ireland, Australia, etc. But the scanning tech is the same.) 

And oh I am in love with this thing!!!! Scan the little coin sized sensor on my arm, beep, and look, there's my number. I cannot feel the sensor in my arm. I can't feel it scanning. No poking my fingers. This thing is nifty and I am in love. 

And, bonus time, Abbott Labs priced their sensors at about the same price as test strips. I think I will spend about $25 a month more for sensors than I would for strips. Thanks Abbott! You got this one right!! Whoo hoo.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Just caught up with your thread and saw your earlier tribute to Noelle and of course I bawled like a baby it was soooo beautiful!
Now it seems you have another small thing to make life with Diabetes a wee bit easier and I'm happy for you! Xmas sounds like it may not be too bad this year! 
I'm just hoping 2018 will not be ruined for us by the idiots in Washington!:disapointed:


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

"Suppose you were an idiot. And suppose you were a member of Congress. But I repeat myself." - Mark Twain, a Biography

I just checked my meter vs my scanner. Finger says 174. Scanner says 170. Insulin in my pump says don't do anything else, just wait. You have plenty of insulin on board. Insulin in my body will wear off in 51 minutes, so I'll test again and correct if I need to. 

Yes, I am in love with this little round sensor on my arm. It makes everything so much easier. I got a new pump in 2017, and a new Freestyle Libre. I have to admit, I'm pretty happy with my tech, but my favorite diabetes intervention remains a soft fluffy poodle who has saved me and saved me and alerted over and over. 

I named my little puppy Gave Great Light. It suits her. It really does. Thanks for being my great light, Noelle.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I awoke to a diabetes detective mystery. See if you can figure out the plot twist.

Blood sugar 172 when I went to bed, I corrected and went to bed. Graph says my blood sugar spiked to 265 while I was asleep. I woke up to a blood sugar of 197. I have not eaten food. Why? Why? WHY?

Question #1 Did you eat something high in carbs before bed and forget to bolus? No.
Question #2 Did you have pizza or french fries for dinner and have a spike because you digested high carb food too slowly for insulin to work? No.
Question #3 Is your insulin pump disconnected? No.
Question #4 Did the cat chew through your pump tubing again? No.
Question #5 Is it a Tuesday? Yes.
Question #6 What is the moon phase? Waning crescent.
Question #7 Is your pump set working? Unsure.
Question #8 Is the insulin in your pump viable? Yes, because I had a low yesterday.
Question #9 What color are your socks? White.
Question #10 Did it snow last night? Yes.

Solution. Change pump site, rage bolus insulin, change socks from white to pink..

Diabetes, you suck. So frustrating when blood sugar goes crazy and I have no idea why. I used to beat myself up so badly. I used to just get so down on myself and blame myself for every out of control number. But, the truth is not everything that happens to my blood sugar is caused by my action or inaction. Sometimes, insulin goes bad, or pump sites absorb poorly, or I'm more stressed than usual, or I have a cold, or it's a million little things that impact my numbers. Today sucks. Hopefully it improves. 

BG now 158, so I think changing my set and socks helped. Fingers crossed. I would like to eat something, but I won't when my BG is high.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I am sitting staring at my computer screen in disbelief. This is the crap that you have to live with????

Detective mysteries are things that should be in books or on TV. This thread has been a real eye-opener. I had no idea that diabetes could be so difficult. Thanks for sharing. I'm looking forward to your 2018 book.

So glad that you have Noelle.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Could you be fighting an infection? I believe that can send blood sugar up. Take care, just in case.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Yes. I go through this all day, every day, 365 days a year. And yes it is hard. How hard? Imagine being responsible for keeping your heart beating today. You must keep it beating using a medication that if given in the wrong quantities will kill you. The correct quantities of medication fluctuate. You must get this right every time. You are responsible for knowing how much medication your heart needs right now using an algorithm that is based on a number you see on a screen that may be off by as much as 15%. If you get this wrong, you can die.

How hard would that be?
Welcome to my world. Type 1 diabetes is that hard and it never stops. I am my own pancreas. I am expected to take over 100% function of a human organ using imperfect tools and imperfect medication. Solving mysteries is part of managing diabetes.

Unexpected high checklist: pump malfunction, set malfunction, bad insulin, restaurant gave regular soda instead of diet again, abnormal stress, illness, moon phase, sock color.

Unexpected low checklist: carb count error, restaurant gave diet soda instead of regular again, stress, toothpaste at bedtime, day of the week, moon phase, sock color.

Perfect blood glucose checklist: accurate carb counting, good pump site, sock color, moon phase, unicorn sprinkles, fairy dust.

The fact that I get it right more than I get it wrong makes me proud of myself, even on tough mornings like today was. I'm just glad changing my set and my socks helped. I still think it was the socks that made my blood sugar spike. And Tuesday. Probably because of Tuesday.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

FJM,

Nope, not sick. A bad pump set and the wrong socks. BG now 130. It's the socks. I swear it's the socks.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Mommy make it stop! 


















Today I woke up to high blood sugar because I wore white socks and it's Tuesday. Changed my pump set and went low, because it's Tuesday. Ripped my brand new $10 pump set out when I got the tubing hooked around my thumb, ow. Put in a second $10 pump set. Ripped my second pump set out when I got the tubing hooked on a doorknob. Bled like a stuck pig when that one yanked out. Put in another $10 pump set. And now I am low again.

$20 in supplies gone in less than two hours. Today has been a long disaster, or a good training day with Noelle. Lots of lows for her to sniff out. And even with diabetes, any day with my diabetes alert dog is a good day!!! Aw, Noelle, is pawing at me. Snack time for both of us. We can do this together, right Noelle?

Mom, cookie smell, remember, let's go, okay?
Okay, Noelle.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Sorry to see you hit a rough patch! I hear you on the jinx of the wrong socks. It should be easier, but we are really complicated machines and keeping all the parts coordinated is a lot of work. I hope the rest of your day is smoother.

Separately I have a question for you. I know your insulin pump obviously provides continuous glucose monitoring, but I have been noticing advertising for continuous glucose monitors that are separate from insulin pumps and wondered what you thought of them as tools for management?


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

My graph up there is from my new CGM, the Freestyle Libre. I love it. I used to have a Dexcom CGM, but the cost of it was too much with my new insurance and deductible, so it's been off for about two years. The Dexcom system consists of a transmitter ($700 every three months) Sensors ($500 every month) and a reader on my iPhone. It's an amazing system. The Dexcom reader is built into my pump, but too expensive for me to have switched on right now. People with better insurance use Dexcom, and people do buy sensors and transmitters cheaper on the black market, but the upkeep is still expensive.

My Dexcom sounded alarms when I was low or high and kept a graph. I used it for years, until my insurance deductible got too high. I have considered getting one on the black market, but cost is keeping me from making that decision right now. 

So, I got the newest CGM device, The Freestyle Libre. Little coin sized device with a tiny wire filament under my skin. The sensor is glued on my arm and I scan it for info. It gives me a number, and a trend arrow. Going up fast, going up, steady, going down, going down fast. The Libre does not sound alarms, though, at least not yet. I only get information when I scan it. 

For me, alarms are annoying. Too much beeping for no reason. I do not need a CGM to scream at me that my blood sugar is rising quickly from 110 to 152. Seriously, leave me alone. Also, it false alarmed a lot at night. Wake up, Dexcom is screaming low. Check finger, 129. Shut up, Dexcom. 

This coin sized device under my skin, I wave my reader over, beep, number, trend graph, trend arrow. I only see this information when I want to see it. It's a lot better than a meter because I get trends. But, it can also feel like too much information and lead to beating myself up.

For example, overnight, when my glucose spiked above 260, I wouldn't have known that without the CGM graph. And I wouldn't have felt guilty and sad without the graph, even though it really was moon phase and sock color, and a bad insulin pump site. Information overload is really a big issue for people living with T1D. 

For me, having to scan my CGM vs it loading readings into my phone automatically, is better. Other people feel the opposite, particularly parents of T1D children. Having a low alarm wake a parent, or seeing their child's reading on their phones while their kids are at school, or playing sports, is incredibly helpful. But, it's not cheap to have a Dexcom.
Dexcom is $8,800 a year without insurance. (About half that on the black market, possibly cheaper.) The Libre system was $109 for the reader and a sensor. Sensors last 10 days. Each sensor is $40. So, $1,440 a year without insurance. Freestyle Libre for the win! 

I woke up to a blood glucose reading of 99 today. That set my day off right. I'm wearing green socks. I hope those were the right color.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Green socks for the win!









Here's a fun detective game. Looking at the graph, can you figure out what time Click went to Starbucks? That's CGM data. Neat, huh?


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Green socks for the win!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd love to see those numbers, I had 2 emergency surgeries then sepsis shock on Thanksgiving Day that kept me in the hospital an extra week. They withheld my normal metformin and offered me insulin but I managed to keep my numbers under 225 without it the entire visit by having broth, salads, and a few omelets. I was determined not to make the switch yet. 
Now I can't get balanced, my average is 221 past week. Hope is alerting constantly, I'm starving, and nothing is working. My only change Was The addition of dopamine patches for my Dystonia last week. They help my muscle issues a lot but I need to figure this out fast. Waking up at 275 hungry isn't a good thing. I haven't seen a 140 or better in a month. 

Sent from my Lenovo TB-8504F using Tapatalk


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I am really sorry. Getting sick may have thrown you off balance. New meds can change things as well. Diet, exercise and Metformin may not be enough anymore, unfortunately. Doesn't mean you're not doing it right. You still are doing this right. I hope your medical team can set this right soon. Like next week, soon. Let me know. 

Hugs and strength!


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

Click-N-Treat said:


> I am really sorry. Getting sick may have thrown you off balance. New meds can change things as well. Diet, exercise and Metformin may not be enough anymore, unfortunately. Doesn't mean you're not doing it right. You still are doing this right. I hope your medical team can set this right soon. Like next week, soon. Let me know.
> 
> Hugs and strength!




It won't be that fast. I was averaging 145 before the surgery, then the rush surgery that caused the sepsis. I'm finally off all the strong antibiotics. They said my potassium was critically low so I added a half banana a day and a probiotic but otherwise the diet is back to normal. I haven't felt this good in 5 years, no more muscle spasms or pain so the patches are here to stay. I'm going to cut carbs down to 60 from 100 and see what happens. I was on a last resort antibiotic that about destroyed my stomach so I had to use probiotics but I just stopped that today. The only thing that responded was a treatment normally used for anthrax. I think it's just taking my body a while to settle down, that was a really nasty week. The kidneys play such a vital role to diabetics.
I saw the new Neurologist last week, was never diagnosed as Dystonia before, other 2 docs I saw said they had no idea what I had, makes me doubt some specialists. The Urologist is early January to follow up the kidney surgery, Dermatologist in 2 weeks because the patches can cause Melanoma, I already had 1 removed from before the patches, then I see the Endo in early February. 
It's hard to work full time when I'm seeing so many doctors all the time. I'm trying to help a friend train a doodle as a DAD now and I'm on limited exercise still which isn't helping my numbers either.
I'll figure it out one way or another, may take a few months though. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Sounds like your body has been through one hell of a shock! I'm glad you're feeling better, though. Hopefully carb cutting does the trick. Good luck with helping train a new DAD.


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Sounds like your body has been through one hell of a shock! I'm glad you're feeling better, though. Hopefully carb cutting does the trick. Good luck with helping train a new DAD.


That medication had some bizarre side effects, but it was the only thing that worked. Between it and the stents, It's probably why they aren't doing any more blood work or tests on my kidney until January . I still have minor pain in the kidney too. Trying to work with a strong young doodle that bounces like Tigger probably isn't helping. 

Sent from my Lenovo TB-8504F using Tapatalk


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Yesterday, I took Noelle for a walk on a trail by Graue Mill. Here's a picture of the only functioning waterwheel grist mill in Illinois. https://videochad.com/2013/04/14/graue-mill/ Neat, huh? Noelle and I enjoyed a walk on the nature trails along Salt Creek.

After our walk, I drove us to my neurologist's office which was nearby. My appointment time, 11:40. Time my doctor was ready for me, 12:42. An hour in the waiting room doing a down/stay was hard for Noelle! That was the longest in public down stay of her life. She went under my chair, curled up, and stayed down. She did not sleep. She wagged her tail at everyone who came in, but she was not a jack-in-the-box, but a service-dog-under-a-chair. 

So my neurologist finally came out to greet me, saw Noelle and went gaga. He wished all his patients would bring him a dog to play with. Turns out he's a huge poodle fan. Ah, I knew I liked Dr. S. Noelle loved him right back, but then curled up by my chair.

It's hard to find a neurologist with experience with MG. It's a rare illness. How rare? Picture a stadium full of 100,000 cheering fans. Imagine 14 people stood up. That's how many people have MG in 100,000. It's a weird illness that almost never happens.

Have I talked about MG on this thread? Well, if so, it was probably a gazillion posts ago. Myasthenia gravis is a rare, progressive, incurable neuromuscular disease. It happens when the immune system goes nuts and attacks the junctions between nerves and muscles. That microscopic spot where nerves tell muscles to move is attacked. Nerve impulses are sent successfully, but muscles aren't stimulated, so nothing happens. Put simply, the electricity is on. The lamp is plugged in. The lamp has a bulb. But, the switch isn't connecting, causing the light to flicker, or not light up at all. 

My muscle strength flickers, or fails, depending on which muscle group I am using. The more I move, the weaker I get, until I cannot move at all. I feel like a moon astronaut in reverse, like I come from a world with less gravity and I am trapped here moving through invisible tar all the time. A toothbrush can feel as heavy as a cast iron frying pan.

Not too long ago I was so weak I couldn't lift a plastic spoon. An infant can lift a plastic spoon. But, I couldn't move it. It was too heavy and I was jolted by it. I stared at the spoon in horror, as tears just poured down my face, and I was too weak to wipe them away. Lately MG can, and often does, screw up my life and make me cry. It is so frustrating. The textbooks say MG is painless. If not being able to feed yourself is painless, I suggest the authors try it. Not all pain is physical. Physical pain is easier to handle than staring at a plastic spoon I couldn't move. That was a punch to the soul.

If I wait, strength returns and my body reboots. But, my muscles flicker and fail again. This will never stop and this will never get better. I used to believe in a cure, until I realized waiting, wishing, praying, and hoping, was causing me pain. Everyone told me to never give up on hope for a cure, and that made it even worse.

How long must a jilted bride stay alone at the altar before she is allowed to leave the church? Hours? People with chronic illness are expected to stay alone at the altar for decades. Clinging to hope where hope cannot be found leads to profound anguish and psychological injury. I had to let go of cure, so I could find hope. I have put my hope in my ability to adapt. My ability to adapt grows as my strength weakens. Dr. S knows he cannot fix everything, but he's doing all he can to help me. 

During my appointment, we discussed the holes in my current treatment, places where muscle weakness remains a problem. The answer, more chemo! Increase the dose. Not exactly what I wanted to hear. Ew! I think about it and get sick to my stomach. Will there be an increase in mouth sores two days later? Bah. It's days away and I'm already feeling dread. Dr. S. and I talked about that, too.

This whole time, Noelle was curled up on the floor next to my chair while Dr. S and I discussed increasing chemo. We were there for a long time. I said something to Noelle because she was being so quiet.

Dr. S frowned, then his eyebrows went up and he laughed and said, "Oh, your dog! I forgot she was there!"

YAY!!!!! Did you hear that? YAY! Oh my goodness Noelle, you did a one hour down stay in the waiting room and then a second 25 minute down stay in another room. And you were so quiet, so perfect, Dr. S forgot you were there. 
I think I did an internal back flip right then.

The two biggest complements possible are, "I forgot your dog was there."
And, "I didn't know there was a dog under the table."

Service dogs are to be all but invisible in public and she nailed that in a place she had never been before. I call her Mary Poppins because she's "Practically perfect in every way." Yesterday, Noelle really was Mary Poppins. She was on her best behavior with even more best behavior on top of it. 

Next year, since Noelle has diabetes work sorted, I'll train for MG work. Maybe I'll teach her to unload the dryer. She likes using her paws to dig. I'll bet she could dig clothes out of the dryer. I wonder what else I can train her to do? Training my dog to help me function is an adaptation that makes disability almost worth it. Almost. Thinking about more training adventures with Noelle is bringing me hope and I need that. Gave Great Light indeed. Thanks Noelle.


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Yesterday, I took Noelle for a walk on a trail by Graue Mill. Here's a picture of the only functioning waterwheel grist mill in Illinois. https://videochad.com/2013/04/14/graue-mill/ Neat, huh? Noelle and I enjoyed a walk on the nature trails along Salt Creek.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aren't the NeuroMuscular issues a trip? My problem is the exact opposite of yours, my muscles fire uncontrolled causing twitches and shakes all the time with minor weakness. I've seen 5 Neurologists over the last 15 years and finally found one who told me I've been mis-diagnosed the whole time. The others wanted to do deep brain stimulation or treat me with anti-depressants. Seeing so many quacks could make you depressed! She gave me dopamine patches to try and they really helped, only issue now is they can cause Melanoma and I've had 10 areas cut out already so I'll be Swiss cheese. My muscles jerked so uncontrollably that my rotator cuff tore in my sleep this year. Many times Hope has woke me grumbling because I was jerking in my sleep apparently and I'd check my sugar thinking I was low.

Congrats to Noelle! I know how hard that hour is. In my case Hope is too big to fit under those little chairs so she lays in front of me and she is fine for up to 2 hours if no one walks too close but if they come within 2-3 feet she does the jack in a box because of having her tail stepped on several times in the past. Yes, people "didn't see" a 60 pound poodle laying still at my feet and stepped on her or "accidentally" kicked her. Half the time they were staring at their cell phones, it's been intentional a few times by jealous idiots too. My mom gets macular injections every 6 weeks so we are in the waiting room up to 2 hours every time with her and I average 1 doctor a month too. They have a huge waiting room with about 75 chairs, we are off in a corner all alone and some go out of their way to walk past us like an obstacle course just to annoy her or try to "accidentally" get her. We are there so often the girls at the front desk have dog biscuits now beside the sucker bowl where you check in. Maybe they grabbed a dog biscuit by mistake since they can't see a huge apricot poodle.

I go to frequent meetings at work and if I put her under a table a lot of times when we leave I hear people say they didn't know she was there. That is always the goal. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Wow You amaze me, and I a learning so much from this thread. I have a friend with auto immune problems, so many people have problems that the doctors can find answer for. My friend just mad a go fund me page I'd share it not looking for fund but to share what she has been thru but its so so lone.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Mufar42, it can be very lonely. A diagnosis allows people to connect with others who struggle with the same thing. That support is very helpful. I hope your friend finds what she needs to cope.

Misdiagnosis is a horror show and it happens all the time. It took 17 doctors to diagnose my MG, so i totally get where you are coming from, Mark. It's all in your head was my standard dismissal. I don't know what is happening, therefore nothing is happening, therefore you need a psychiatrist, that will be $245. And the arrogance of some doctors is a sight to behold. 

My team now works well for me now, though. They are super welcoming of Noelle, and that's good. I just couldn't believe how well she down/stayed in that space. She can be such a jumping bean still and gets over excited when people greet her. I think a walk before my next appointment is a good idea. It was fun seeing Dr. S go absolutely poodle gaga, though because not everyone is a poodle person. 

So far, no one has come over and deliberately gotten too close to Noelle. I'd be really upset if that happened. I have a leash wrap that says Do Not Distract Do Not Approach. I think that helped, a little anyway. Good luck with your new treatment. I hope you get some rest from muscles going bonkers. That's gotta be stressful.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

I also learn a lot from your posts! Sending many hugs to you both, especially Noelle. :angel::angel::angel:


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Great job Noelle! I continuously look forward to hearing about your successes and ideas for new tricks/tasks. May 2018 be filled with lots of new capabilities for Noelle to continue to ease your burden Click. You two are a wonderful team!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

So, I finally got my new glasses today. I've been struggling with my vision for a while now. MG weakens the muscles that control eye movement. Weird to think of your eyes as being controlled by muscles, but they are. Six muscles, actually. They need to work together in perfect sync for you to see. Well, after 40 years of myasthenia gravis weakening my eye muscles, my eyes don't coordinate well anymore.

Looking far away, like for driving a car, is no problem because eye muscles move differently when we look far away. Up close, my vision is messed up. For years I've had horrible double vision at the computer. Within the past year, a computer screen has become impossible to see. For me, words on the screen look a lot like this.










Actually, they look even worse, because half of the words are blurry. I do closed captioning for the hearing impaired for work, and I'm on a computer typing all day long. But, I can't see what I'm typing. 

I close my left eye all day. My sight is much better in my left eye, but the muscles controlling movement are far weaker, and my left eye drifts off in it's own direction. I get two images on top of each other, one above and left, one lower and right. It's been frustrating and hard to deal with for a long time.

Over the years, I've been to many eye doctors. I have actually had eye doctors call in colleagues to stare in wonder at my eyes. "Charlie, get in here. I didn't know eyes could move like that. Wow." So many eye doctors have been fascinated, but dumbfounded as how to help me see. Until now. 

My new eye doctor decided my eye problems were, um, how can I put this... fun. All day long, day in, day out he's dealing with the same eye problems, writing the same basic prescriptions, and I walk in with an amazing challenge.

My distance prescription is completely different from my up close prescription. So different it's like they are for two different people. We got the distance sorted easily, and got a small bifocal on the bottom for short term use like reading a menu or writing a check. But when it comes to reading on a computer screen, he realized my eye muscles are seriously screwed up. My left eye looks up and left. My right eye looks down and right. My eyes do not move together at all. What can he do about this? Prisms! Big, thick, prisms.

Prism lenses bend the light and trick my brain into thinking my eyes are working together by shifting the image in each eye. I have a brand new pair of reading glasses. Right now, my left eye is looking up and left. My right eye is looking down and right. And yet I see only one image on my computer screen and I am using both eyes together. Neither eye hurts, neither eye is watering. I am frankly stunned stupid.

I don't think I have been able to see this well up close my entire life. But, as soon as I lift my head from my computer, the world blurs like crazy. The focal distance is set for up close only. I don't care at all, because I can see my computer screen, and my phone, and my iPad, and my beloved books, with both eyes. Wow. And I can read the fine print, too. 6 point font is no problem. It is incredible to be able to see, and use my left eye with my right eye up close.

But, what's really strange is when I put my new reading glasses on, Noelle came over and stared at me. What is going on with your eyes? She just stood there, staring at me for a long time, looking right into my eyes. Are you okay? I played peek-a-boo with her for a while. She came up and sniffed my face, looked directly in my eyes, and backed up. Poor Noelle was so confused. 

I do look very different with my new reading glasses on. When I look in the mirror I can very clearly see that my eyes are looking in different directions like a chameleon. It was a huge surprise that Noelle noticed, though. She is surprisingly observant. She calmed down after a few minutes.

Right now as I am typing, I can see my Macbook screen. My right eye isn't straining and tearing. My left eye isn't shut or drifting. The words aren't super imposed upon one another. However, my whole computer screen looks like a trapezoid, and the center of my computer appears convex, like my screen is wrapped around the outside of a bowl. My eyes will adjust and I won't notice so much eventually. My new glasses are making a huge difference for me and I am very, very happy. Life is going up and up and up.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Brilliant that your opthalmologist has been able to make such a difference to your life, both for you and for him. Very satisfying to overcome a really difficult professional challenge so successfully. I have a very small problem with a droopy eyelid, caused by decades of wearing hard contact lenses, that has gradually made night driving more and more difficult and is beginning to interfere with peripheral vision too. My optician has referred me to the eye hospital, suggesting botox injections. _Botox_??!!! I have somehow never thought of myself as someone who has botox jabs!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Botox would temporarily turn down the muscle strenth in the eyelid so it can't move. No more drooping. That would be amazing. Another thing you can do is use eyelid tape. This will tape your eyelid open. Droopy eyelids is part of MG and a lot of us use eyelid tape. You can get eyelid tape at amazon.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Those prism glasses sound fascinating! It's great that they're making such a difference for you.

It is interesting the little details our dogs will notice. Just recently, I noticed that when Archie is really trying to understand something I'm saying, he'll put his face near mine and stare at my mouth. I always noticed him looking at my face when he was confused, but I didn't realize until recently that he's really watching my mouth move. Now I wonder how much of his language learning (he recognizes a ton of everyday words and phrases) is actually verbal, and how much is from recognizing my mouth movements. Maybe he can lip-read.

I bet Noelle was similarly used to watching your eyes for information, and when you put the glasses on it threw her.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Given how observant poodles are, I am not surprised Archie was looking at your mouth. Perhaps he can lipread. That would not surprise me at all.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Your new glasses sound perfect - I’m so glad they’ve helped you so much already!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

It is quite remarkable to be able to see up close without struggle, I must admit!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle.
Yes, Mom?
Down, stay.
But, I was staying and now I's standing.
I know you're standing, what I want is for you to down.
But the floor is cold, you wouldn't wants me to get pneumonia. 
Noelle, down.
I downed, and now I'm up. 
Store checker, "Aw, your dog is so adorable."
Mom, mom, mom, did you hears? I'm adorable. I think I loves her. Wow, a new friend! A new friend! Bounce! I'm a spring! Bounce!
Noelle, calm down.
Can't. Calm. Down. Must. Bounce! A friend, look at me, look at me!
Noelle! Stop it! OMG, I am going to lose my mind. 

Who is this weird dog and what have you done with Noelle?

This is happening when we are waiting in line to buy stuff. Noelle's manners completely break down. I tell Noelle to down/stay. But, stay no longer means stay and it is driving me bananas. Even worse, a lot of store clerks flirt with Noelle. When I say a lot of clerks, I mean 90% of them are doing some version of, oh, she's so cute, oh, I love your dog, aw, you're a good dog... Meanwhile, Noelle is flirting back, wagging her entire body, standing up, and wanting to make friends. This is seriously making me frustrated. 

Sorry everybody, Click's gonna lose it yelling for a sec.
$%*#! @*$%! 
I THOUGHT WE HAD THIS FIGURED OUT ALREADY!!! 
AAAAH!!!! 

Okay, Click, calm down. Calm down and think. Why is this happening? What is causing our training to fall apart?

Well, a few things have happened in the past month that aren't helping. Number one, it's been subzero outside so Noelle hasn't been running off leash and we haven't been going for walks, either. Not only that, but Francis is not able to play since her surgery, so wow, Noelle is wound up like a top. She's a two-year-old poodle with way too much energy pent up, gonna explode, boom. 

Number two, strangers are flirting with her. It's hard for Noelle to ignore people who coo at her on a good day. When she's under-exercised and way too excited about just getting out of the house, add friendly people flirting with her, and, yeah, I can see how this is a problem. 

Number three, admit it, Click, you've been super duper grumpy lately, too. Okay, I admit I've been grumpy with Noelle because I can see our training breaking down. Noelle has never responded well to grumpy. She just gets confused, and fails faster, which makes me even more grumpy. We've gotten into a rut with Noelle acting up and me getting grumpy because she's acting up. And since I'm grumpy, Noelle is confused, and because she's confused, she's acting up. Only one of us can stop this cycle and it's not Noelle.

We're having a very difficult time with down/stay, and distractions are too high when people talk to her. From Noelle's perspective, going shopping with me must feel like she's a 4th grader at Disney World and I'm getting angry because she can't concentrate on her math homework. That's not playing fair. Distractions are too much for her in store lines right now. It's on me to minimize those distractions and set her up for success.

We're getting a January thaw next week. Noelle and I will go for long walks in the woods together to get rid of some of that energy. We will also go on training missions to many different stores, just like when she was younger. We'll start all over with stays. Do this, not that. Fortunately, since Noelle has already learned what I want her to do, a refresher course shouldn't be too hard to train. I hope. I really, really hope.

Sometimes, even for service dogs, training breaks down. We're going to work on down/stay and sit/stay in many public places. And I'm going work on telling clerks, "Please don't distract her." Or better yet, "Please ignore the dog, she's working."

Thanks for letting me rant. I'll give you a progress report soon. 
And, Noelle is pawing my knees right now and saying, Hey, Mom, you're low. And... she's right. Maybe her in public manners need work, but what really counts is catching lows and saving me. Thanks Noelle. Sorry I've been grumpy. I love you, always.


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Click, I've not been signing on lately, so haven't been able to post, but I have been keeping up with your threads, and I'm so glad things appear to be going well for Francis, and I still think Noelle is amazing, despite this minor setback. And, I really appreciate your honesty is reporting when you hit a little snag in her training, as it makes those of us who don't share your talent for training to feel a little bit better about our own, BIGGER, snags!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

What a candid post. Ahh I can totally relate. Lucky is still a working progress because he does not behave the same way in every environment. He typically behaves much better indoors than outside and esp off leash. Today I had him off leash and he was suppose to stay while I walked 25 feet to throw out his waste and he broke the command and went tried to chase some ducks. This has never happened before but the cold 30 degree weather has made him bouncy. 
Before Lucky, when I thought of service dogs I had always thought of a dog with perfect behavior like Lassie or something but now I know that they are just like people. They try not to make mistakes but it isn’t perfect 100% of the time. 

A few days ago Lucky didn’t like the checkout lane at Walmart because a rack was hanging at an odd angle. We moved to the next lane. 

Noel reminds me of Kit, who absolutely adores people whereas Lucky does not react to people at all. I’ve been walking Kit outside and she enjoys hanging in the 27 degree weather at night. She likes taking her time while I am wondering how Florida has ever become this cold. Kit loves to stretch her walks and only potties in the end because that i used to go inside immediately after she does her business. That night our walk took 45 min because she didn’t want to go. Suddenly a stranger comes around the corner giving her the flirty eye. You can hear her gushing from 10 feet away and Kit was ecstatic! She is a bit of an attention whore and she her whole butt shakes and she starts bouncing. Like Noelle Kit loves attention and she is super excited to be greeted by strangers. Unfortunately after being petted, all she does is pull for the rest of the walk to try to find that person. This makes me grumpy because she can pull quite hard. I had to use the gentle leader for the past month because she has pulled me down. When it is on for walks she does the crotch rub and it is very embarrassing lol. 

I hope Francis will recover soon so they could wrestle around like old times. Lucky is a lot higher energy than Kit which I am thankful for.... if the opposite was true, I would be a bit scared given her enthusiasm and love for strangers. I don’t know if Noelle does this but when people smile at Kit, her eyes widen like a cartoon character and her mouth opens while her tongue hangs out. She is one funny flirt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

snow0160 said:


> What a candid post. Ahh I can totally relate. Lucky is still a working progress because he does not behave the same way in every environment. He typically behaves much better indoors than outside and esp off leash. Today I had him off leash and he was suppose to stay while I walked 25 feet to throw out his waste and he broke the command and tried to chase some ducks. This has never happened before but the cold 30 degree weather has made him bouncy.
> Before Lucky, when I thought of service dogs I had always thought of a dog with perfect behavior like Lassie or something but now I know that they are just like people. They try not to make mistakes but it isn’t perfect 100% of the time.
> 
> A few days ago Lucky didn’t like the checkout lane at Walmart because a rack was hanging at an odd angle. We moved to the next lane.
> ...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

snow0160 said:


> What a candid post. Ahh I can totally relate. Lucky is still a working progress because he does not behave the same way in every environment. He typically behaves much better indoors than outside and esp off leash. Today I had him off leash and he was suppose to stay while I walked 25 feet to throw out his waste and he broke the command and went tried to chase some ducks. This has never happened before but the cold 30 degree weather has made him bouncy.
> Before Lucky, when I thought of service dogs I had always thought of a dog with perfect behavior like Lassie or something but now I know that they are just like people. They try not to make mistakes but it isn’t perfect 100% of the time.
> 
> A few days ago Lucky didn’t like the checkout lane at Walmart because a rack was hanging at an odd angle. We moved to the next lane.
> ...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I admit to getting grumpy with the dogs when I am stressed - and that is even with the luxury of a long walk in reasonable weather. Would a small rolled up mat that you could drop for Noelle when waiting help? Some of those floors must be really cold!


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Noelle.
> Yes, Mom?
> Down, stay.
> But, I was staying and now I's standing.
> ...


It happens, you can't blame it on her or yourself. 
I'm in the same boat with lack of exercise in the cold snowy weather and Hope gets attention everywhere we go. Her tail wags her entire body when people talk to her and she is 5 now. They don't read the patches and even if they don't make eye contact or touch, the dog knows they are talking about her. 
The tile floors in stores here are cold and slushy from boots and my portable mat is too big to carry and use for a 30 second down. She bounces up from a down on those wet floors so I'm using sit now and she is better with that, at least until the weather warms up.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-8504F using Tapatalk


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

So, today I took Noelle for a long walk. She has completely forgotten how to walk nicely on a leash. Walk, pull, stop, wait, comes back. Walk three steps, repeat. Sigh. Amazing how much my dog forgot in such a short time.

However, after our walk, we went shopping. Noelle nailed a low blood sugar alert in the store, and ignored everyone else. She pawed my knee over and over perfectly. I ate a bag of fruit snacks and went on my way. She sat in line and stayed. We went to another store, and more sit/stay/heel. Much better. She got her Mary Poppins status back, "Practically perfect in every way." 

It's going to finally warm up this week, except for Monday when it is supposed to be raining, Noelle and I can go for long walks and work on loose leash walking again. Still, today was much better. Whew.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Way to get “back into the game” Noelle!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Just catching up on my reading! That girl of yours is a pistol alright! I just want to tell you "I have a prism too!" I had cataract surgery on one eye and it left me with double vision.......Dr said I probably had weak eye muscle before the surgery, that my eyes just 'compensated'...... all I know is if I didn't wear them, I see 4 tail lights & 2 cars in the lane in front of me (HMMMM which is the REAL car? dilemma) LOL!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

As long as she is alerting, hold that in the positive column. Poodle maturity is hard won.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

We went out yesterday for a long walk and worked on loose leash manners. It's remarkable how much they degraded after a month of super cold weather. Below zero, neither of us are going out for a walk. It's been 45 outside which feels really warm to me after below zero for weeks. Translation for those of you in warm climates, if you're used to 75 and it suddenly went up to 120, you would feel hot. Welcome to my world.

Every time we go for a walk, her manners improve. Noelle has never had a really good handle on loose leash. The best I've ever gotten is 60%. Competition heel we have down. She looks at me and follows me everywhere because heeling is fun. Loose leash in the neighborhood is a challenge. We will keep working on it.

In stores, she is back to her Mary Poppins status, "Practically perfect in every way." I call her Mary Poppins in public, which makes Noelle perk up and switch her manners into high gear. Apparently, Mary Poppins means, "Mom has the good treats, I should pay attention now." Which works well, because strangers think her name is Mary Poppins! 

We were walking through the store, and I overheard a man say to his daughter, "That is the cutest dog I have ever seen in my life."
Made me laugh.
Noelle has been waiting in line better, but still gets excited by the check out clerk. I'm going to ask for a standing stay during winter, rather than a down on cold floors. I think Noelle will appreciate that, especially with a shaved butt!

Yesterday, after a long walk, I came home and ate dinner. I gave myself insulin for my food. And then I got a surprise.










What the fructose?

First thought, review all the food I ate for dinner, recalculate carbs, beat myself up without mercy. Second thought, check insulin pump site. It wasn't leaking, Noelle would have told me. Huh. Well, my pump was almost out of insulin, and my set was a few days old. Change site, refill insulin pump, inject insulin with a syringe. Blood sugar dropped to 70 and Noelle alerted to a low. Great, just great, a fun roller coaster ride straight to Hades. Eat to fix low, which means no insulin, just food because insulin would bring blood sugar even lower. 
Blood sugar rose to 145, and flat lined for a while, and then came down to 114. 
Not all high blood sugars are because I did something wrong. 

Today is much better. No numbers above 130 all morning. One happy diabetic over here, and Noelle just rocked it. I scanned my Freestyle Libre, 67. Am I low? I don't feel low. I breathed on Noelle and she shrugged. I tested my finger, 98. Ha! Noelle is right and the Freestyle Libre is off. Not by too much, but still off. When I scan and my sensor says low, if Noelle agrees, then I eat. If she shrugs, I'll check my finger. I swear I trust my alert dog more than any other piece of technology. That nose knows. I'm still gonna eat lunch, though.
Okay, it's grooming time and I'll be back with pictures later.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Ahem, this is Noelle. Today mom covered me in bubbles, blew me all dry with the loud dryer, clipped my face, and my feets, and then she got out the scissors. It taked forever and I was grumpy. Then, would you believe, Mom actually wanted me to take pictures and smile for the camera? She's crazy. But, I let her take a few pictures.



















Mom says we are going to training class in an hour. Whoopee! Now I'm a happy poodle.


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Oh, dear, BEAUTIFUL Noelle! Please don't be grumpy when your mom worked so hard and did SUCH a good job to enhance your natural beauty! Wasn't it all worth it in the end?  Have fun at class!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Dear Noelle

I have taught my Mum to be really _quick_ with the clipper and the scissors - I don't look as beautiful as you but it doesn't take too long. My Mum would like to spend ages and ages getting everything just right, but I have found getting sadder and sadder works to make her finish quickly. Then I jump and bounce and sit very politely to have my collar ut back on (Hurrah! Collar means she has finished!) and then bounce some more. But you do look very beautiful, and remember it is now over for weeks and weeks.

Poppy xx


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi Noelle,
My mom's been sick with colds and hasn't been keeping up with my body clipping. It has been a wonderful 6 week vacation of only getting my head and tail brushed. But then mom decided she had to clip it all off on the weekend and it took furrrrrrrrrrrrrever. I just don't get hoomans; I don't wanna stand on that goofy table with the pole attached to it...I'd rather play fetch. Mom disagrees with my logic, so I try my best to be still so we can just get it over with.

You sure look pretty though, Noelle. Wish my mom would leave hair on me like you...but maybe that means more brushing and I don't like brushing, so maybe I don't wish that.

xxo
Shae


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle's coat doesn't tangle or mat much, which is why I can get away with her being long and fluffy. We brush nightly because I find it so relaxing. I put on an audiobook before bed and brush my dog. Noelle enjoys brushing, especially the back of her neck and her body. She's not a huge fan of having her legs brushed, which is why just having pompoms on is a huge help.

Noelle really didn't spend much time being groomed yesterday. And she wasn't as grumpy as I thought. I think she dislikes the camera more than grooming. We had a blast at class yesterday, and a fun training session afterward. And she caught a low blood sugar that I didn't anticipate before bed and was rewarded with turkey. All in all, yesterday was a good day.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

That's wonderful it doesn't tangle! I'm still new to this poodle coat thing and learning how to manage it. Shae started coat changed at 6 mos, but still is working on it at almost a year old. Once we get through that, I can probably leave it longer too. Shae is learning to like being brushed and cuddle on my lap while on the couch, but I still think she likes to play fetch more. She's still very wiggly and busy. I enjoy brushing her hair - it really is therapeutic - but our schedule is usually quite hectic, so I try to make life as simple as I can for everyone. One day, we will have hair 

Yesterday sounds like a wonderful and productive day.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

As much as I appreciate my new Freestyle Libre sensor, and not having to poke my fingers, I have noticed it sometimes false alerts lows. Like tonight.

Scan, Freestyle Libre sensor says, 70.
Poodle scan, Noelle says, meh.
Prick finger, meter says 100. 

Which of these tools is correct? Poodle agrees with my finger stick result. I'll call that a false reading. Sometimes, it's the other way around. Freestyle says 110, but shows my blood glucose is dropping fast. Meanwhile, Noelle is pawing my knee. That's a low. Eat snacks. Noelle's nose is just ahead of my tech, that's all. Most of the time, when I scan a low, Noelle has already poked me. 

Is it strange to say that I trust my dog slightly more than my tech? Because the more we work together, the more I trust her nose. Maybe that isn't so strange, considering police officers working with bomb sniffing dogs trust their dogs more than their own eyes. The nose knows. 

Whether she alarms, or not, every day with Noelle has been a good day lately. Noelle and I have been busy training for competition, and totally screwing around with musical freestyle moves. Leg weaves while I walk is our current game. Freestyle is fun, silly, and helps connect us hip to hip and heart to heart.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

A guest on a NPR program said dogs smell in stereo. Each nostril scents independently of the other. I would trust Noelle over the tech too!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I think Noelle is better than a device - she is so very, very in tune with you.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Last night my blood sugar was 245. What the fructose? I pulled my set, insulin poured out of the little hole in my skin. Well, that explains it. Insulin pooling happens with pumping. I changed my site, reconnected my pump, corrected my high blood sugar and went to sleep.

I awoke to Noelle in my face. Feet on my shoulders, head in my face, nose inches from my mouth. That's weird. Noelle normally snuggles me awake. It's not like her to pounce me awake. Does she have to pee? Is she okay? Noelle snorted and did a gentle pounce again. And added another snort. Then she jumped off the bed, spun around in a circle and howled, arrrrrooo! 

Then I remembered I had high blood sugar when I went to bed, and probably over corrected by giving myself too much insulin to fix it. Meanwhile, Noelle was tap dancing on the floor. I got out of bed and she pawed my knee. I scanned my sensor. Low.

Yes!!! Good girl, Noelle. That's the way you do it. Waking me up to tell me I'm low isn't something I could train. I simulated it often, but the real deal always amazes me. Magic cookie smell indeed. Thanks Noelle.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Good Girl Noelle


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm so glad you continue to write about Noelle and how amazing she is. I "knew" about "diabetes" (was diagnosed Type 2 but eliminated it with diet) and I "knew" about "service dogs" - but you have taken us into your world and really shown us what is it to live with diabetes and the immense work that a diabetic alert dog performs. Thank you.


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Last night my blood sugar was 245. What the fructose? I pulled my set, insulin poured out of the little hole in my skin. Well, that explains it. Insulin pooling happens with pumping. I changed my site, reconnected my pump, corrected my high blood sugar and went to sleep.
> 
> I awoke to Noelle in my face. Feet on my shoulders, head in my face, nose inches from my mouth. That's weird. Noelle normally snuggles me awake. It's not like her to pounce me awake. Does she have to pee? Is she okay? Noelle snorted and did a gentle pounce again. And added another snort. Then she jumped off the bed, spun around in a circle and howled, arrrrrooo!
> 
> ...


You got it Noelle!
Now imagine her weighing 60 pounds and doing that. Hope does that too, its hard to ignore it when she stands on my chest an inch from my face grunting to get my attention. If i do ignore her she jumps on and off the bed a few times and then goes to the other bedroom to wake the wife. Then the party starts, orange juice and dog treats all around.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-8504F using Tapatalk


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I bet you never sleep through an alert. Yikes!


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

Click-N-Treat said:


> I bet you never sleep through an alert. Yikes!


I have, when i was in the 40s. I'd wake up but be really out of it and disoriented. In the beginning she didn't alert at 80-90 during the night, it was more like 50-60. If she can't get me up in 2-3 tries she goes and jumps in the wife's bed and she checks on me. I keep the glucose gels by the bed too.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-8504F using Tapatalk


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

A SD doing it's job, or a diabetic alert dog knowing it's stuff! Good job Noelle! You are a lifesaver


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

So, I was playing the video game Assassin's Creed Black Flag again and being a pirate named Edward Kenway. It's an old game, one I've beaten before, but there is something quite entertaining about pretending to be a pirate. I was sailing my pirate ship around the high seas, raiding other ships with my crew, gathering loot from crates, swimming in the ocean looking for treasure while avoiding sharks. I was trying very hard, and I do mean very hard, to capture a Man O'War ship. Big thing full of all kinds of wonderful loot. I got it with my side guns. Lots of mortars were firing at me. My ship is in trouble. Oh no!

And here comes Noelle. Bonk in my face. Bonk, bonk, bonk. Mom, mom, mom, I know you's busy being a pirate right now, but you needs to check your blood sugar. You're low.

Yup, I was low. And we have Girl Scout Cookies in the house. Name one other illness where a medically appropriate treatment is eating Girl Scout Cookies? I felt so sorry for myself as I stuffed four medically necessary Thin Mints in my mouth. Oh, so very sorry for myself. Ha! Diabetes is weird.

Now, I'm going back to being a pirate. I'm playing video games now because I need to stop crying. I miss my dad, but I got so upset an hour ago I couldn't breathe. So, I decided to be a pirate for a while. It's helping. A little anyway. Sometimes you need a distraction. And a poodle. Well you always need a poodle.


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

Click-N-Treat said:


> So, I was playing the video game Assassin's Creed Black Flag again and being a pirate named Edward Kenway. It's an old game, one I've beaten before, but there is something quite entertaining about pretending to be a pirate. I was sailing my pirate ship around the high seas, raiding other ships with my crew, gathering loot from crates, swimming in the ocean looking for treasure while avoiding sharks. I was trying very hard, and I do mean very hard, to capture a Man O'War ship. Big thing full of all kinds of wonderful loot. I got it with my side guns. Lots of mortars were firing at me. My ship is in trouble. Oh no!
> 
> And here comes Noelle. Bonk in my face. Bonk, bonk, bonk. Mom, mom, mom, I know you's busy being a pirate right now, but you needs to check your blood sugar. You're low.
> 
> ...


Those lows hit whenever they feel like. 
Last week I took off a day for a doctor appt. and it was a pretty day so I had my coffee and toast, decided to wash the salt off my truck and we headed out about noon. I decided to skip lunch until after my appt and I drove my car instead of the truck. I forgot to put a tester and gels in the car but I took the dog. For the first time ever this doc was running late, Hope alerted in the waiting room. Great, I've got nothing but I'm probably 90 so no big problem yet. They call me back finally and she is alerting constantly now, to the point the nurse noticed it and offered me a Coke. Those little 7oz cans of sugar work fast! In 5 minutes Hope was laying down half asleep taking a break.
At work she is usually laying on her mat, napping, but she will occasionally come to life and come sit by me and when I spin to face her she will alert then touch her treat jar. To her that means you are high, don't bother testing just give me my treat you big dummy and don't eat 2 protein bars for breakfast tomorrow.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-8504F using Tapatalk


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

This. Every single inch of this. https://www.wnyc.org/story/sugarland-diabetes-epidemic/


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Click, you continue to educate me about life with diabetes. Thanks.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

https://beyondtype1.org/former-face...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer

Another senseless death from Type 1 diabetes. A brilliant student who didn't know that type 1 diabetes doesn't fuc#ing care who you are. Smart, stupid, rich, poor, infant, child, teen, young adult, or older adult. Type 1 diabetes is on the rise. Know these symptoms. You may see it in a child you love, a family member, a friend, or a neighbor, or even yourself. Know these and test one drop. Test One Drop - Type 1 Diabetes Awareness - Home I cannot go back in time and save Michael. All I can do is sound the warning for you, my poodle friends. I don't want anyone to die from Type 1 diabetes. Rest in peace Michael.


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

Haven't been here for a few weeks
Hope has been in the ER, she has Evans Syndrome. She has issues with an eye still and will be on steroids now for life, I'm just glad to have her home. She got thru it with 1 transfusion and is bruised up from the lack on platelets and red cells.
She goes in for bloodwork weekly yet and the eye doc in 14 days, still a long trail but I hope to get her back to work in 2 weeks. She is alerting and following me as if nothing happened but she is still very weak.









Sent from my Lenovo TB-8504F using Tapatalk


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear about Hope. Heal Hope, please heal. Gentle hugs.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

All good wishes for Hope and for you, Mark. I hope all goes well, and she stabilises quickly.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Poor Hope, I'm so sorry. I too hope that she feels better soon and that the treatment is effective at keeping her as healthy as possible.


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

Skylar said:


> Poor Hope, I'm so sorry. I too hope that she feels better soon and that the treatment is effective at keeping her as healthy as possible.


The treatment now is steroids for 8-9 months, then dropping doses to a maintenance mode plus monthly blood tests. They think the partial face paralysis will go away still. She has Evans Syndrome but it doesn't explain the eye and face. 

Sent from my Lenovo TB-8504F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Aww so sorry hope she improves.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Sorry to hear about Hope, Mark! Hope she begins to stabilize and turn the corner.


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Must be a special kind of worry when a service dog gets sick.  Hope she's better soon.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle continues to alert when I need it, in public, around the house, and when I'm asleep. Every time she alerts I am still amazed by it. How does she recognize this scent and respond to it? I don't always reward with high value treats. Maybe that's why her alert is stronger because the reward is randomized like a slot machine. Still, I am so pleased with Noelle. What a difference she makes in my life. 

Another big difference is a new generic insulin is available in the USA. Finally! Sanofi has started making Admelog. It's a generic, technically a biosimilar, to Humalog. With a coupon at this website, https://www.admelogpro.com/savings it is $99 a vial, $149 for five insulin pens. Compare that to $350 a vial, $575 for a box of pens that we've been paying. That's a huge difference. I'm still fighting for the USA to have a sane healthcare policy, but at least I won't have to choose between housing and insulin anymore. And that makes a huge difference.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I put a new brand of insulin in my pump, Admelog. I went to bed, woke up, blood sugar 349. What. The. Fructose? Is it the insulin? Is it bad? I haven't eaten breakfast yet, right? Did I sleep walk and eat a bag of donuts? What. The. Fructose? I pulled my new insulin pump set. The cannula was bent. The tiny Teflon tube be perfectly straight. It was bent like a number 7. Oh. I put in a new set, added a boatload of insulin into a new site. Boom! Down to 98 and happy, happy. I got two vials for $198. Admelog for the win.

Today I went out and saw a black mini something wearing a black service dog vest, like one you can buy off Amazon. The dog took one look at Noelle and started barking like crazy and tried to get to her. Um, pet in a vest? Poor Noelle was confused. I kept my distance. Noelle looked and got interested, but did not bark back. I wish I had brought a super goodie in my purse. I haven't been bringing treats with me for months, because Noelle doesn't need them, but in that situation a treat would have been helpful.

Does anyone know what kind of high value treat could stay in my purse for a while, that I could take out in an emergency? I usually use Zukes Mini Naturals, but those get hard after a while.

Pet in a vest is a problem everywhere. We've run into a few and their ill manners always make me nervous.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh that is a drag to have had such a run in with a faker. Some people really stink. I hear you on the zukes. They are like rocks when they go stale and can't seem very rewarding to eat. I use chicken jerky as my high value treat. You can break it up into small pieces and since it is just dried chicken it won't go bad. I use this one and have it on an autoship order from Chewy.com https://www.chewy.com/purebites-chicken-jerky-dog-treats/dp/127368


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Good info, Catherine, oh thank you. I really need to get something super rewarding, something that she almost never gets but she adores. Yes, dried chicken would work. I could cut it into tiny pieces and basically shove it up her nose in an emergency. At that moment, Noelle could have used a treat distraction for sure. I'd have turned that into a training moment. 

Do people who slap a vest on their untrained pet really think we're that stupid and won't notice the difference? Barking is a big no-no, and I've made that abundantly clear to Noelle from the start. I looked for an in-training patch, but didn't see one on the dog. 

Am I weird for getting angry? I worked my tail off to train Noelle. Here's someone who just takes a pet everywhere and expects everyone not to notice. Well, I noticed. And it made me angry.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I like Honest Kitchen The Joyful Jerky: Natural Human Grade Dehydrated Jerky Dog Treats and freeze dried chicken that I bought at PetCo. Both are shelf stable, easy to break into tiny pieces and fit in my purse.

I've seen some weird things - people sneaking their pets into food stores pretending they are service dogs when they clearly are not. They definitely aren't fooling me - but apparently they fool the people working in the grocery store. I guess the employees are afraid to confront people with a dog?

I'm so glad you post about your training with Noelle, because I had no idea how much work it took.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Skylar,

Passing off a pet as a service dog is like trying to pass off a basset hound St. Bernard mix at a dog show. And in the hound group we have a... what the hades is that thing? I expect Noelle to behave as well, or better, than a five-year-old on her best behavior. A well behaved five-year-old still needs reminders, and is not perfect. But she knows better than to walk along the bread aisle and poke a hole in every bag. She doesn't run around in public yelling at the top of her lungs. Stay with your family, don't wander off, keep your hands to yourself, use your inside voice. All of this, and more, I expect of Noelle.

I do get frustrated when I see an ill-behaved barking pet in a vest giving service dogs a bad name. However, the best thing I can do is keep Noelle under control and have emergency goodies. 

We did meet a real service poodle in the store. It was a delight. I had Noelle on my left, he had his dog on his left, we passed along side one another on the right just perfectly. Each dog nodded, "How do you do?" and that was that. So awesome.


----------



## JenandSage (Mar 9, 2018)

That’s a funny term “pet in a vest” but not a funny situation. I have never seen that before... thank goodness! 
For super high value treat I use pepperoni. I don’t know brands but I will get a really dry kind. I do have to keep it in a little snack ziploc because it’s still pepperoni, but I have forgotten about it for a fairly long time and it was fine. The jerky or other dried meat might work better. 
Glad to hear about the insulin changes!! Noelle is an amazing dog, thanks to all your hard work:act-up::adore:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That stuff makes me angry too and when I see people with dogs in the supermarket that clearly aren't service dogs I talk to them. One day a number of years ago I saw a woman put a dog bed in her shopping cart and then put her dog on the bed. As we both headed into the store I asked her if her dog was a service dog of some sort (playing "innocent")? She looked at me and asked me what a service dog was. I explained briefly and then told her that the only dogs allowed into venues where food was being sold were service dogs and that that was a public health law. To her credit she turned around and took the dog and its bed back to her car. It was cool enough to not be a problem.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Minnesota just passed a law making it a misdemeanor to misrepresent an animal as a service animal. How anyone is supposed to determine whether the animal is a fake or not is unclear. Businesses can ask two questions: whether the animal is a service animal and what it is trained to do. Only dogs and sometimes horses can be considered service animals.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

But, businesses can ask a person to remove a dog, service dogs included, if the dog is being disruptive and acting a fool. https://www.ada.gov/archive/qasrvc.htm

10. Q: What if a service animal barks or growls at other people, or otherwise acts out of control?

A: You may exclude any animal, including a service animal, from your facility when that animal's behavior poses a direct threat to the health or safety of others. For example, any service animal that displays vicious behavior towards other guests or customers may be excluded. You may not make assumptions, however, about how a particular animal is likely to behave based on your past experience with other animals. Each situation must be considered individually.

Although a public accommodation may exclude any service animal that is out of control, it should give the individual with a disability who uses the service animal the option of continuing to enjoy its goods and services without having the service animal on the premises.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The questions that can be asked are the same in New York and also in NYS a service animal (dog or miniature horse) can be asked to leave if it is disruptive in its behavior.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Click-N-Treat said:


> But, businesses can ask a person to remove a dog, service dogs included, if the dog is being disruptive and acting a fool.


This was always the case, but does not help in enforcing the law against "fake" service animals. The law is meant to provide a consequence for slapping a vest on a pet and calling it a service animal, beyond just asking them to leave. How it can be demonstrated for the purposes of charging somebody with a misdemeanor whether or not an animal is an actual service animal is not clear.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> I saw a woman put a dog bed in her shopping cart and then put her dog on the bed. As we both headed into the store I asked her if her dog was a service dog of some sort (playing "innocent")? She looked at me and asked me what a service dog was. I explained briefly and then told her that the only dogs allowed into venues where food was being sold were service dogs and that that was a public health law. To her credit she turned around and took the dog and its bed back to her car. It was cool enough to not be a problem.


Great educating Lily


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

If charges are brought against someone for having a "fake" service dog, the court would first have to determine if this person had a diagnosed disability prior to the charges bring brought. The difference between a fake service dog, and a poorly trained service dog acting a fool, has to do with the handler's disability. If the handler has a disability, and their dog is acting a fool, that's not a fake service dog. It's a poorly trained one, and therefore not a fake. If the handler does not have a disability, then they are guilty of fraud.

This is one reason why I felt it was extremely important to document Noelle's training here on this thread. Also, I have a prescription for Noelle. A letter, written by my doctor on medical practice stationary, attests to both my long standing type 1 diabetes, my issues with hypoglycemic unawareness, and that my dog is trained to assist me. This legally establishes me as a person who has a medical need which the dog is trained to ameliorate. 

All of you here have watched this thread and seen Noelle's journey from foolish puppy to service dog, and all the ups and downs. This thread also would serve in court as evidence of Noelle's training as a diabetes alert dog. A prosecutor and a judge could sit down and read the entire thread and know the details of how Noelle was trained, and see the celebrations of her successes. There is no way I can be charged with fraud. In our lawsuit crazy society, documenting everything makes sense. And now that states are coming up with new legislation about fake service dogs, it's even more critical to document everything. 

A fake service dog is a pet that a non-disabled person is fraudulently bringing into places of public accommodation and pretending it's a service dog. If someone was charged with pretending their pet is a service dog, the truth would be revealed in court.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Using the thread to document Noelle's progress is not only delightful for the poodle community but also great evidence to all the SD training. It really is a great idea!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

That really was a great idea, wish I had done it too!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

kontiki said:


> That really was a great idea, wish I had done it too!




Maybe you still can! It’s never too late. I’d also love to see another thread on SD tasks.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Well hey, he's alrady 9 and has been my SD forever


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Tuesday afternoon, Noelle and I are going on our first ever overnight solo team adventure. We're off to a cabin in the woods about two hours west of here. I made reservations last week after having a crying meltdown because my dad died, my siblings are fighting with my stepmother over inheritance, and I... I can't take this anymore.

My husband suggested getting out of town and visiting a state park lodge. His car is the reliable one. My car was in the shop for a week in early May. He said I could drive his car and he would drive my car to work. So, that was the plan, anyway. Until Sunday when my car broke down again, and I called another tow truck for the second time in one month. Really? I did not need this stress. Seriously. What do I do? Fix my car again? When your Kelly Blue Book value for your car is $800, spending $3,000 to fix it twice in one month makes no sense. 

Guess where I went on Monday? Yup, I spent all day Monday at the car dealer. Drive the car, drive it more, like the car, like it more, okay, I'll buy it for the low low price of one hundred gazillion dollars. Here's a check for one hundred gazillion dollars, glad we have that sorted, hand me the keys. Not so fast. Let's sit down at the dreaded table and find out, nope, one hundred gazillion dollars is only part of the payment. Oh boy, here we go.

This add on special dealership package is $1,500. The shiny paint fee is $995. Three wheels are included in the purchase price, but if you want a fourth wheel, that will be an additional charge of $1,900. Engine comes un-assembled standard. Engine assembly fee $2356.81 Because 81 cents is just critical. And don't forget about the BWFLI fee. What the the BWFLI fee? Oh, that's the Because We Feel Like It fee. Oh, hell no. No, no, no, no, I'm not paying all this fee BS. Bargaining, having the dealer pretend to take off fees, bargaining some more. Oh, this sucks. 

Why can't buying car be like buying a toaster? Walk in, pick the toaster I want. The sticker on the toaster says how much it costs. Pay for the toaster and leave. That's how shpping for everything else works. Instead I get this car sales fee and add-on routine. I'm not paying that fee, or this fee, or that one, nope, not gonna happen. I bargain more. In the end, I got a bunch of fees and bull$hit waved and got a car. 

Man, I'd better have picked a good solid car so I don't have to deal with this crazy song and dance for another decade or so. Root canal or buy a car? Oral surgery please. They sedate you for a root canal, and give you drugs afterward. Well, I ended up with a car in my driveway, so I guess it was worth it. And I can trust this car enough to go on a trip, so it was definitely worth it.

Sitting here now, it occurs to me I could have rented a car and dealt with this auto sales BS when I got back. But, no. No, I wouldn't want that to prey on my mind while I was supposed to be on vacation. So, I'm glad I did it this way. New car. New day. New adventure.

In about 12 hours, I'm driving my new car across Illinois with Noelle as planned. I've never done that before. I've never felt safe going on a solo adventure because of Type 1 diabetes. It's really scary when you can't feel a low blood sugar coming and you're alone and driving. Or, sleeping for that matter. Knowing Noelle has my back makes this trip possible and I'm so grateful. Noelle has no idea how much this means to me. We'll be relying on one another on a new adventure. We're gonna have a blast.

We'll wander around western Illinois, head up to Galena for a day, maybe check out the Mississippi Palisades, too. Illinois is beautiful. I'm looking forward to seeing forests, the Rock River and the Mississippi River. And a million stars, too. I'll be gone until Thursday. Hopefully I find the rest and peace that I need. And even if I don't, at least there will be stories to tell.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have to say I am a great believer in hiring a car while I make the purchasing decision in my own time. Last time around I test drove all the cars I thought I would like, and all those most highly recommended in the Which? reports - ended up liking best the one I at first swore never to buy! Then asked my local dealership to find me one second hand, and they got me an absolute snip at auction, something I don't know enough to dare to contemplate. 

I am so glad that you have the confidence to go on a trip - we can find ourselves gradually curtailing our lives, self limiting to avoid more and more, until many of the things that we once loved to do have slipped away. It is wonderful that Noelle is giving you back so many pieces of yourself.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow, what a tale of several cars and a dog! Have a great adventure with Noelle


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

What a smart decision on your part to just get away from the stress. Enjoy your trip with Noelle at your side and I hope you find the peace you need.

BTW, I buy my cars on the internet generally through emails and texting. Once I have narrowed down what car I want, I refuse to step into the dealership until I have made the complete agreement - only then do I come back with my check ready to pick up the car. I just can't tolerate that kind of rude hard sell that you went through. I make it very clear that when I do come to pay for the car, there will be no more negotiation or I will walk back out of the deal. I can't be tough like that in person, but I can in an email where I have time to think about and even research things to more fully understand what is being offered. You were brave to withstand that onslaught of dealer abuse. I know some car dealerships have done away with that obnoxious behavior as it turns off buyers.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Some wise words there on buying cars Skylar. I am sending your recommendations to myself for any future car buying!
Another way to do it is to hire someone else to do the negotiating, which is what I did last time I bought a used car in 2009.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Well, Noelle and I are back from our adventure. It was exactly what I needed. We went to White Pines Forest in Mount Morris, Illinois. 



It's about two hours west of Chicagoland, but felt like being a million miles away from home. Because I went on a weekday, there were very few people staying at the park. It was quiet and peaceful.

The first evening Noelle and I went for a long walk on a trail, then I had dinner in the lodge. There's a table, table number eight, to be exact, that is in the corner by a fireplace. To the left of the table was a perfect spot for Noelle to lie down and stay on her mat. For those of you have not mat trained your dog, mat training is a huge gift in a busy public place. It gives the dog a specific place to be, doing a specific task which is down/stay. 

I had a really nice Goose Island 312 Ale and a chicken pot pie, and mashed potatoes. As I was eating dinner, I realized chances of me going low at about 11 o'clock were somewhere in the 90% range, so I ordered a slice of red velvet cake with cream cheese frosting to go. During my meal, Noelle maintained her down stay about 85% correctly. She needed a few reminders, but other than that I was pleased. 

We went for a short walk after dinner, and saw a coyote in the distance. It was running away from us. Noelle saw it and turned around back toward our cabin. It was pretty funny. How about, we walks this-a-way, Mom? 

When it got dark, I was so worried Noelle would bark at every strange sound, but she was very quiet with me. A married couple were having a fire in one of the fire pits, and they invited me to join them. By the time Noelle and I got there, they were very drunk, but Liz and Michelle were also very funny. Noelle made some new friends. I had a few beers with them, and it was fun. Until... Michelle pulled the cabin door shut all the way. And she locked the room keys in the cabin. And she left the keys to the car in the cabin. Oh no. 

So, there they are, in the dark, in a state park, drunk and locked out. They tried calling the front desk, but no one answered. An older couple walking past suggest looking an emergency number up in the camp manual in the cabin. So, we went in my cabin. The manual said to call maintenance on the phone in the room. But, of course the phone in my room didn't have the button programed. Fortunately, the nice couple had a phone in their room, and it did have a maintenance number programed. So, Liz and Michelle did end up back in their cabin. It was a very funny story for them to take home. Assuming they remember. They were so friendly, and so very funny. I'm not the most social person, but I did enjoy their company. And beer. 

While we were sitting around the fire, Noelle pawed my knee. That low I predicted, there it was. So proud of her for being able to shut out all the stimuli and focus on my needs. Amazing. Minutes before, Noelle was trying to eat a tiny frog, sniffing grass, watching a fire in a fire pit, meeting new people, in a strange place she's never been before and then, boom! Priority override! Mom's low. Pawing mom's knee as trained. 

We said goodbye to Liz and Michelle. The mom in me waited to make sure they got safely inside their cabin before I went back inside mine. They were not much older than my daughter, after all. Then Noelle pawed my knee again, so I ate a little cake and went to bed.

The next day, Noelle and I took a ride north to the Mississippi Palisades. We walked on a short trail to some overlooks. Unfortunately some very annoying species of gnat swarmed us. Noelle tried to eat them, which was pretty funny to watch. We took a few pictures and were chased out of there by bugs. 

Then we drove north to Galena Illinois, saw the tiny log home of Ulysses S. Grant, 18th President of the United States. We wandered around the shops filled with tourists, because Galena is a tourist magnet. Neat little area, but too many people on the streets. Noelle and I wandered around. Noelle zigzagged around people, didn't greet anyone, and kept a loose leash the entire time we walked, and stayed in heel position. I didn't ask her to heel. I didn't need to. She was just on my left side, in the right place, no matter how many people came walking toward us or behind. My goodness, who is this dog and what have you done with Noelle?

The funny moment was when Noelle saw a stone dog statue. She just froze, wondering what this thing was. She crept up to it and sniffed the statute. Sniffed it again. Then she tired to smell the statue's butt. Now that was truly hilarious. 

We left Galena after a disappointing lunch and kind of a bummer shopping trip, because of the extreme crowds and tourist trap kind of stores. I decided to take the Stagecoach Trail to give my new car a workout. Roller coaster hills with big drops and tight curves. My car handled it all very well. I, on the other hand, was out of my depth. I live in flat land. I don't have hills here. I don't have high speed turns here. I live in a suburban grid and I don't have any experience driving over hills where I can't see what's on the other side of my car. 

It started out fun, but then a car started chasing me. On my bumper and stressing me out. I saw a sign for Elizabeth Scales Mound Road. Now, I know where Elizabeth Illinois is. I know that town. I love that little town. If I turn right, and follow this road it will take me to Elizabeth. So, right turn, bye bye jerk face.

Whew. Driving along a road, doing fine going up big hills and zooming down, and then I hit a dirt road. Oh $hit. Where am I? New car, new tech, punch in the Apple Carplay and... black screen. Oh $hit. I'm lost. I'm lost and my car has no map. This is when I had a panic attack. And the panic attack continued as I kept trying to get Siri back. 

"I'm sorry, I'm having trouble with the connection."

Elizabeth Scales Mound road changed names. Dirt crackled under my tires. Where am I going? I don't know where I'm going! I don't know how to do this.

"I'm sorry, I'm not able to connect right now."

Total panic, breath Click, breathing. I kept driving until I was able to finally get a signal. I asked for directions and was routed back to White Pines Forrest, but none of the roads were familiar and I wasn't sure if I was being taken to the right place. I was lost and alone on roads turning right and left, trusting a voice on a computer. And trying very hard to trust myself, too. 

Finally, Siri sent me to Route 52 Route 64. Bingo! Now I know where I am. And even without directions I could find White Pines. Savanna, Illinois is a right turn, Oregon Illiniois is a left. Turned left, got on the highway and whew! We made it back in time for dinner. And a stiff drink. OK a few stiff drinks. 

We left super early in the morning to try and get back to Chicagoland before the traffic woke up. We left at 5:15. Next time, Noelle and I will leave at 4:15 because I got back to Chicagoland at 7:00 and boy howdy did the traffic suck. Even though I got lost and badly frightened for a little while, I did enjoy my trip.

Noelle and I will be back. I knew that the moment we arrived. This is a fantastic place to get away from it all. Each little cabin has a queen sized bed, gas fire place, mini fridge, coffee maker, full bathroom, and hotel maid service. Clean, cozy, wonderful. My service dog was welcome and table eight was even reserved for us. 

It was quite an adventure. Noelle behaved herself better than I could have imagined. She loved her trip as much as I did. Today I put her collar and vest on and she got so excited. We went to the store. Her ears drooped and her tail drooped. Here again? I thoughts we was going back to magic land. 

Next time, Noelle dear. Next time.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow, that was quite an adventure! Love your writing style ...


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle and I had a talk. We decided we're going back to White Pines to explore more trails and wander down some more roads. Just not dirt roads. I like to stretch my comfort zone, not fray it. Here are a few pictures from our adventure. I am already looking forward to going back.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It sounds like a wonderful trip, but I am with you on the dirt roads. I once tried an alternative route home across the Pennines, and found myself lost in a maze of tiny lanes, bounded by high banks and stone walls, too narrow to turn round, light failing and petrol gauge hovering just above empty... Never again! 

Looking forward to your next adventure together - today White Pines, tomorrow The World!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Thank you so much for sharing your wonderful experience. It sounds like a really fun trip. I wish we had cabins like that close by. 

I also had a similar experience in the Rocky Mountains. We lost reception for many miles on the winding mountain roads. The fear of falling off the cliff allowed me to look pass the fact we were lost. It was an unforgettable experience.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Always carry at least a gallon of extra water, some food, a flash light, and a blankie when off exploring little dirt roads. I've been glad I did more than once!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

So happy the two of you had such a wonderful time. That picture of Nicolle in the TP should be enlarged and framed! She is priceless.

Here is to many more great adventures together!

Come to Colorado......we have PAVED roads that would scare the pants off many people! Hint....I don't do those roads!:afraid:

Cathy and Poppy


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Colorado is probably the second most beautiful state next to Alaska. Just gorgeous!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

snow0160 said:


> Colorado is probably the second most beautiful state next to Alaska. Just gorgeous!


Yes, Snow, I agree! Colorado also has some places which are simply magical and to me, very spiritual. You have to experience it to really know that.....it can not be explained.

Glad you got to see parts of our beautiful state.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle and I were shopping. A lady came over and said, "What a pretty dog."
"Thank you."
Well, that was enough social interaction for one day, until she said, "I'm going to start bringing my dog with me, too."
WHAT????? You're going to do what???? 
Click did not start swearing. Click is quite proud of this. Instead, I asked, "Is your dog trained to ameliorate a disability?"
"I can't bring him, he's not trained."
"Do you have a disability your dog helps you cope with?"
"No."
"Unless your dog is trained to assist with a disability, pretending the dog is a service dog is fraud and you can be prosecuted. Also, bringing an untrained dog into a public place interrupts my working dog and puts her life at risk. If she is attacked by dog, it is a felony in Illinois. I take her safety very seriously. If you're thinking about pretending your dog is a service dog, please don't do it."

Click and Noelle left then. Click did not swear or lose her temper. Hopefully this lady learned something.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh boy, my service spoo dog and I have had these interactions too. I have actually had people tell me they are going to fake it! 
I decided to discontinue seeing an acquaintance who told gatekeepers and others that her poorly trained dog gives her 'tactile stimulation' when she pets it.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Oh, I'd be tempted to give her some tactile stimulation upside her head.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Oh, I'd be tempted to give her some tactile stimulation upside her head.


OMG, that's funny.

Tactile simulation - she can wear a faux fur vest or coat.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Oh, I'd be tempted to give her some tactile stimulation upside her head.


Would you believe she actually worked for a disability organization? I had done a presentation at the public library on Service Dogs, ADA Law, etc. She came and said it was so wonderful and could she have copies of my notes, that she would recommend me to others.

She then used my handouts to later do a couple of presentations in her organization herself. 

Not sure how to show eyebrows going up here!

I was not too surprised when she was 'let go' later.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Sounded like a nice recharging getaway. Yay, Noelle for the campfire alert with so many new scents and distractions. You have to submit the teepee picture of her for the June photo contest. 

Classy, informative elevator exchange with the admiring stranger. I know it’s another burden but considering boundaries these days, I’m glad you had an excellent response teed up


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Viking Queen said:


> Come to Colorado......we have PAVED roads that would scare the pants off many people! Hint....I don't do those roads!:afraid:
> 
> Cathy and Poppy


I do them! Here is one for beginners. My children call it the "M" way. It is called Lariat Loop and goes from Golden up to the top of Lookout Mountain, and down, but if you are chicken you can get down another way There is a big M up on the mountain - its for School of Mines


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Dunno about driving in Colorado. I'm chicken driving in Western Illinois, thanks. Look, my driving is in a flat grid 99% of the time. Suburban street to suburban street, looking out for idiots texting and the occasional opossum or deer. Most of Illinois is flat as a TV screen. Maybe I'll adventure further next time. Maybe. Maybe not.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I hate seeing dogs in shopping carts!!!!!!! Bugs the crap outta me! I take Molly with me everywhere.........but only where she is welcome, even though she is well mannered and trained enough to fake being a service dog! We pretty much stick to places that allow me her company and I have no problem leaving her at home if I am going to a restaurant or movie, or grocery store which seem to be the only places she's NOT allowed here!!! 
I honestly wonder why some of these people WANT to bring their ill mannered dogs with them.... as how can you even do your shopping when your dog is barking and pulling you all over the store, peeing on the merchandise and lunging on people that DON"T want to pet him....LOL!!!! 




HEY CLICK! CAN PLEASE READ MY POST IN THE TRAINING THREAD? I NEED HELP!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Train Molly to fetch one single medically related item, for example, if your oxygen tubing gets dislodged, encourage her to get the tubing for you and bring it to your hand. That is a medically related task, ie, an actual real service dog task. You're in your scooter, your tubing falls off, Molly grabs the tubing puts it in your hand, you put it back on, and go on with your day, that's a service dog task. Energy conservation so you are breathing more easily for stuff that actually matters like shopping, and not working so hard just to get a tube. Fetch a dollar bill. Fetch a credit card. Fetch a dime. These are all genuine mobility service dog tasks. Also, Molly can start unloading the clothes dryer for you and retrieve socks. 

Come to think about it... Hey, get to work, Molly. You've gotten by on sheer cuteness for long enough. Mom needs your fuzzy help so hop to it, girlie.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Unloading the clothes dryer is an easy task to train. You need an old small towel, several old clothes you don't care about, liverwurst and patience. Play tug with the towel. Alternate a taste of liverwurst for giving you the towel back. Place the towel "accidentally" on the edge of the dryer door. Dog gets the towel, you give liverwurst, play tug again. 

"Accidentally" put the towel closer to the dryer's opening. Wait. Dog gets towel, gets liverwurst, play tug. 

Whoops, the tug went almost all the way into the dryer. Oh no! Wait. Dog gets towel, gets liverwurst, play tug. 

You guessed it. Tug goes all the way in the dryer. Oh no! Wait. Dog gets towel, gets liverwurst, play tug. 

Tug goes in the dryer, shut the door, open the door, get super excited and ask where the tug went. Wait. Dog gets towel, gets liverwurst, play tug.

Put a sock and the tug on the dryer door. Since your dog has been paid mightily for getting stuff off the dryer door, encourage the dog to give you the sock and the tug. Put the sock in a laundry basket. Play tug with the tug. Repeat the entire procedure of gradually moving both inside the dryer. Reward for getting the sock with food. Reward for getting the tug with play.

Tug, two old socks go in the dryer.
Tug, two old socks, and a t-shirt go in the dryer. 
Tug, two old socks, and a t-shirt, and a pair of pants go in the dryer.

The rule is, you get to play tug with me only after all the clothes are out of the dryer and in the basket. You get to decide if the dog puts the clothes in the basket, or if you do. You also need to know your dog. Is your dog a mouthy dog who would pick up clothes, or a digger who would fling clothes with paws? If your dog will dig through a pile of clothes for a tug, position a basket under the clothes and encourage your dog to fling clothes into a basket. Make this easy by putting the clothes and the tug on the door at first. 

Unloading a clothes dryer is one of those human energy conservation tasks that help with breathing issues, or muscle weakness. It takes a lot of repetitive motion to unload a clothes dryer, not to mention bending and stooping, too. Human energy conservation gives you strength to use your body in more useful ways. If your dog unloads the dryer for you, you might have enough energy to cook dinner. If you unload the clothes dryer, you may not be strong enough to cook dinner. Disabilities can force us to make choices like that all day long. If I do X, I can't do Y. Which is more important? Our dogs can learn to do X so we can do Y and that is a game changer.

Tasks related to human energy conservation are something I have not started training Noelle yet, because my myasthenia gravis is better controlled than it was when I had Honey. My old SD did all kinds of human energy conservation tasks for me. Honey could pick up a dime, or a credit card, unload the dryer... Noelle could learn to do the same, but at this time those tasks aren't needed. Should I train them assuming relapse is coming? Or hope my current increase in chemo meds keeps MG quiet? I don't know. MG is a cunning foe. Should it come back into my life at least I know how to train Noelle to do mobility tasks. Let's just hope I don't have to. Type 1 is hard enough to live with.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Dunno about driving in Colorado. I'm chicken driving in Western Illinois, thanks. Look, my driving is in a flat grid 99% of the time. Suburban street to suburban street, looking out for idiots texting and the occasional opossum or deer. Most of Illinois is flat as a TV screen. Maybe I'll adventure further next time. Maybe. Maybe not.




Lol yes you are exactly like me! Most of Denver is ok just the pretty areas in the mountains are scary. I also could not drive in certain parts of Los Angeles. The canyons scared the living day light out of me.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

kontiki said:


> Some wise words there on buying cars Skylar. I am sending your recommendations to myself for any future car buying!
> Another way to do it is to hire someone else to do the negotiating, which is what I did last time I bought a used car in 2009.




I bring my dad. My dad has great poker face.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey, taking the laundry to the dirty laundry basket is my Spoo SD's favorite task, after fetching a ball or toys of course. My laundry is downstairs. Upstairs I toss an item in the air and say "laundry"! He leaps and catches it and races down the stairs 100 miles an hour and takes it to the laundry room and drops it in the basket, then stands there proudly wagging with a grin on his face

It is so much fun to train poodles, and they make such great Service Dogs. Of course you don't need to need a service dog to do all of these fun things. Any poodle could do it


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

kontiki said:


> Hey, taking the laundry to the dirty laundry basket is my Spoo SD's favorite task, after fetching a ball or toys of course. My laundry is downstairs. Upstairs I toss an item in the air and say "laundry"! He leaps and catches it and races down the stairs 100 miles an hour and takes it to the laundry room and drops it in the basket, then stands there proudly wagging with a grin on his face
> 
> It is so much fun to train poodles, and they make such great Service Dogs. Of course you don't need to need a service dog to do all of these fun things. Any poodle could do it


Wow, that's amazing, I never thought about how handy it would be to have a dog help you with laundry, especially if you have a handicap making it difficult.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Laundry! Hilarious. I can totally see your dog doing this. What a fun task. I agree, poodles make great service dogs.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Viking Queen said:


> Come to Colorado......we have PAVED roads that would scare the pants off many people! Hint....I don't do those roads!:afraid:



Gee, Cathy, dirt roads are the best! They go so many really beautiful places - like the one that leads to my house!


When we were looking for property 20+ years ago, one of the requirements was that it should be in a rural or semi-rural area and down a dirt road. A primary reason for this at that time was that I wanted to be able to ride my horse on dirt, not pavement.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Today our shopping trip was interrupted by four young boys and two clueless parents. We were in a large grocery store, where my daughter works. For size comparison, think of a Target or a Walmart store. Big store. There was a little boy in a shopping cart, screaming at the top of his lungs, "Eye eye eye eye!" This was not a tantrum shriek. This was happy screaming. He kept doing this, occasionally loading up into a full blow screech like a wounded animal on the Serengeti. Then he went back to yelling, "Eye eye eye!" 

Now, I'm a parent. I had a toddler. I also had common sense. If my kid was screaming her head off, we left. ASAP. No one wants to hear a kid screaming at the top of their lungs. Happy screaming, angry screaming, tantrum screaming, nope, no one wants to hear that. But these parents did not try and stop their kid. He just screamed and shouted and yelled for 30 straight minutes. 

Meanwhile, their three other boys raced around the store running into customers. Everyone in the store was exchanging horrified looks. The boys were running wild, screaming, creating absolute pandemonium, while their little brother shouted his head off. The parents were utterly clueless. I heard the dad tell the boys to stop, but they completely ignored him. His expression said, "What are you gonna do, they're just kids." 

I had Noelle with me. She heard the boy screaming and looked at me like, "Mom, he's too loud, can you remove his batteries?" She was frightened of this screaming brats. I couldn't blame her. When the boys started running toward Noelle, I flung my shopping cart in front of Noelle to block her. A man who was shopping saw this, turned to the boys and shouted sternly, "NO RUNNING IN THE STORE!" And he meant it. The boys made a u-turn and ran away.

Noelle was upset, but handled herself with her usual dignity nonetheless. I was super proud of Noelle. Other customers came over and asked if my dog was OK. This was just chaos caused by one family and their out of control kids. Normally, I'm very tolerant of kids. They are loud, and don't know what is going on, and are learning about the world. However, I expect parents to parent and not ignore their screaming kid. I expect parents to frog march their out of control children out of the store. I expect parents to parent.
30 minutes of shrieking so loud it could be heard in every aisle in the store, echoing on hard surfaces. It was madness and pissed off every customer in the store.

Noelle was scared of the boys when they ran toward her, but I was there to protect her. And I reminded Noelle that it is my job to protect her and never her job to protect me. Noelle did not bark. She did not growl. She walked with me and did her best to ignore these wild kids, but wow that was hard. 

When I got in the car and closed the doors, I hugged Noelle in the silence of my car, grateful I wasn't bringing those kids home with me. What a day. I still have a headache.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

ROFL the first time I went to Estes Park was for the Wool Market. Early June, all the rivers were almost to flood stage and I had just seen a documentary on The Flood... yep up that canyon... and it was raining again. I will freely admit I was scared verging on terrified as I watched water chew at the edge of the roadway.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Click-N-Treat said:


> .... He just screamed and shouted and yelled for 30 straight minutes. ....
> 
> Meanwhile, their three other boys raced around the store running into customers. Everyone in the store was exchanging horrified looks. The boys were running wild, screaming, creating absolute pandemonium, while their little brother shouted his head off.
> I had Noelle with me. She heard the boy screaming and looked at me like, "Mom, he's too loud, can you remove his batteries?" She was frightened of this screaming brats. I couldn't blame her. When the boys started running toward Noelle, I flung my shopping cart in front of Noelle to block her. A man who was shopping saw this, turned to the boys and shouted sternly, "NO RUNNING IN THE STORE!" And he meant it. The boys made a u-turn and ran away. .......Noelle was upset, but handled herself with her usual dignity nonetheless. the store............
> ...


Wow, I almost had an anxiety attack just reading this. Please give Noelle a gently hug from me, and one for you too.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Thank you. That was a distressing shopping trip. Noelle and I are used to kids hollering and carrying on, babies screaming and fussing. This was a whole other level of chaos, the worst I've ever seen. Noelle is used to having a shopping cart guard her from kids. She will even duck between me and the cart if kids are getting unruly near her. However, this was the first time I pretty much wedged her between me, a wall and a shopping cart. All the other customers who were worried about Noelle were so sweet. 

One man was super worried about Noelle and praised her for staying calmer than he was. He also said, "Those parents are total @ssholes." I agree. The reaction of kids looking on in shock was amazing, too. Even little kids knew this was unacceptable. Everyone got the memo, except for the parents. 

Noelle handled it better than just about anyone else. She did her job and stayed calm, but I could tell she was badly frightened when the kids charged at her. But, Noelle, being Noelle, shook it off. Did I mention I love my dog? Because I do. A lot.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

As a disabled Service Dog owner, for those of you reading this who are not disabled this is critical and believe me you would have no idea the trauma and continuing anxiety this can cause. Thank you for being so caring and as understanding as you can be. 

I just had a contractor deliberately break my Service Dogs's water bowl because he is mad that I want a discount for extremely shoddy work. Plus he ripped out the bathroom sink and counter and threw them in the bedroom, etc.

Our Service Dogs are really our life savers and an extension of ourselves.

Click-N-Treat, I send you hugs and my SD Spoo sends wags and snuggles. 

I am so glad that other people were concerned. How sad to have little kids being trained to not be good caring citizens.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I hope you called the police and had the contractor arrested for destroying your property. That's horrible. That kind of scary experience is bad for you and your dog. I don't think people realize that service dogs aren't robots. Their training can be completely undone by severe negative experiences. Hugs back and snuffles back from me and Noelle.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

So, we went shopping today, no big deal except some prankster decided to unscrew the lid on a bottle of cleaner. I picked up the cleaner and a puddle landed on the floor. A lemon scented puddle. A yellow puddle on the floor next to my service dog! Oh no! It looks like Noelle peed on the floor. I got a clerk to help clean the mess up and showed them the bottle which was wet. I swore it was cleaner, because it was cleaner. But, wow that was embarrassing.

Also, I put my insulin pump in my left pocket, and held my leash in my left hand. And yes, I managed to get the tubing tangled with my leash. Today was completely ridiculous. Standing next to a yellow puddle on the floor with my leash tangled in my tubing. Facepalm.

Living with insulin pump tubing is like having a headphone wire taped to your stomach at all times. It gets tangled on door knobs, and leashes apparently. I still love my pump, though. I've worn an insulin pump since 2012 and I think i'd feel weird if I didn't have it with me. Still, tubing can be annoying.

There is a tubeless pump called the Omnipod. Very neat design. https://www.myomnipod.com/about/how-to-use 
I do not have one and probably never will, even though not having tubing would be so incredible. The problem with the Omnipod is if you lose the meter, you can't use your pump. I lose everything I own on a regular basis. I can just see myself on a road trip leaving the meter on a table and forgetting it. I'd find myself miles away and unable to use my pump. The tube on my Tandem https://www.tandemdiabetes.com/ connects my pump to my body and I can't lose it. I can use any brand of glucose meter, too. By the way, that picture on the Tandem website is exactly what my insulin pump tubing looks like. Now, imagine how easily that would get tangled with a leash!

With competition obedience, I am wondering what I should do when we compete. I am able to disconnect my pump for a shower, or sex, or to get dressed. I can be without insulin for an hour and pretty much nothing will happen. Should I disconnect before competing? If I got my leash tangled in my pump during a competition, would that be considered a handler error? 

Weird the things I wonder about thanks to T1D!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Sorry you had 'one of those days'........It must have been the 'National Get It Tangled Day'.......I got my oxygen tubing tangled up in the wheel of my scooter while taking Molly for her walk today! (I usually have excess length tucked up my shirt, it is 5-6ft long! )....had to stop and sit in the middle of the sidewalk, on the ground, and work it out of the back wheel.........while turning blue from lack of oxygen from exerting myself.........GOD I HATE WHEN I DO STUPID THINGS BECAUSE I WAS IN A HURRY!!! HAHAHA! All is well, although Molly was sitting on the scooter deck looking worried for awhile!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I hope you're feeling better now. Amazing how complicated tubing is to live with. Keeps us strong, but wow what a pain.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

For the last few years before Dad died, he had a feeding tube that got tangled and snagged on stuff (to the point of getting pulled out twice - panicked trips to ER for those..)
Anyway, I bought him some of those tube tops little skinny teenaged girls like to wear so he could tuck the tubing in that under his real shirt. Would something like that help either of you? 
I usually got him the plain ones, but sometimes I would sneak in a sparkly, girly one just to be a brat. lol


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I dunno, I know they make belts for insulin pumps and things. I just need to police it better, and remember to put my pump in my right pocket. I had it in my left pocket and the leash just snagged on it. I've lived with this silly tubing for six years, so you would think I would be used to it by now. Nope, still gets tangled. Maybe I'll look into some kind of a belt. Thanks for the suggestion, BK. I've missed you!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Click-N-Treat said:


> <snip>With competition obedience, I am wondering what I should do when we compete. I am able to disconnect my pump for a shower, or sex, or to get dressed. I can be without insulin for an hour and pretty much nothing will happen. Should I disconnect before competing? If I got my leash tangled in my pump during a competition, would that be considered a handler error?
> 
> Weird the things I wonder about thanks to T1D!


Obedience (and probably T1D) is a good reason to develop a little OCD. You're so good at your service dog training, I expect to be successful in obedience.

Once you get past Novice, the leash goes away except for entering and leaving the ring. And in most venues, there's no reason to stay in Novice once you get that title.

Anyone considering competition should consider going to matches and show-and-goes to simulate conditions at a trial, complete with someone acting as judge, at a much lower cost. That way you can see pretty quickly if the tubing will come loose during the "fast" portion of heeling exercises and you'll be familiar with ring procedures and the order of the exercises (Novice exercises are always in the same order).

Which brings me to a question--why is the tubing so long that it gets in the way? I would trim that sucker to the minimum length necessary and save the rest for a replacement. I'll admit that there may be something I don't know about, like special end caps, that would prevent cutting it down. 

But if it's problem, there may be a way to make it more workable and less cumbersome, like maybe the little velcro loops that you can use to keep computer and other electrical cords from tangling. Loop the tubing up like a lasso, put it under your shirt or down your pants, and pin the velcro loop to some fabric.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Insulin pump tubing has a connector end that attaches to the pump and a connector end that attaches to the set on my body. So, I'm kind of stuck and can't shorten it. It only comes in two lengths: way too short and way too long. The 23 inch short tubing is for children. When I use short tubing, I risk ripping my set out when I go to the bathroom because the tubing doesn't reach the floor. So, before I go to the bathroom, I have to take my pump out of my pocket, hold it in my hand, use the toilet, get my clothes back on, and put the pump back in my pocket. With long tubing, I don't have that problem.

But, with long tubing, it snakes out of my pocket and attempts to mate with doorknobs, headphones, leashes, my oven door... It's 43 inches long, which is just too darn long. Long enough to reach the floor when I use the toilet, but short enough not to get caught on everything would be nice. 

Good to know that once we get through Novice everything is off leash, because leashes are a pain. We'll be showing starting in October in Rally and Obedience. I am looking forward to Open like you wouldn't believe. 

Tubeless is something I will consider in five years when my pump warranty expires and I get a new pump.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh dear, tubing is a drag for situations like you and Molly (must have been very scary for you) have had to deal with this week. One of our local obedience folks had nasal oxygen for years while waiting for a lung transplant (which she has now had). When she went in the obedience ring she would take off her portable tank and canula and leave it with the table stewards.


Once you get out of obedience and rally novice, yes you lose your leash. You can think about using a slip lead for getting in and out of the ring once you are there. A slip leash can be a regular nylon leash with the clip cut off and the nylon end resealed with heat, or you can use a long boot lace or paracord (really anything, I've seen people with toy breeds who used a piece of string). You just put one end under the dog's collar (I don't even use the loop on the collar, just the collar itself) and then pull the ends to match up and hold in your left hand. Let go of one end when you get in the ring and pull it back out of the collar. I make sure I fold my slip leads neatly before I hand them off to the stewards so they are neat when I get them back at the end of the routine.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Click I never thought about those day to day annoyances that you have to go through - and they are seriously annoying. You would think with all our smart phones someone would have devised an app for connecting to a pump with password protection. I guess the pump itself has to have something within it to coordinate .

I was thinking if you had a custom made fanny pack - I think nowadays they are calling them belly bags. I say custom made because I envision something soft and narrow with a small pouch, just large enough for your meter. Something can be hidden under your clothes. Then you could use the children's length connector, and still be able to use the bathroom. Maybe made from cotton knit fabric so it's soft against your skin and machine washable. Maybe a better description would be a pocket on a string or elastic to hang from your waist?


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

You guys are so creative with suggestions and I really appreciate it. I'll probably disconnect my pump before going in the ring and reconnect after I get back. Mostly, I just need to remember to keep my pump in my right pocket away from the leash. It's easy to do when I put my pump set on the right side. Not so easy when my pump set is on the left. 

Most of the time I don't think about it. When you've had a pump in your pocket for six years, you get very used to having this little thing with you, tubing and all. I think a belt would drive me crazy because I'd have to unzip it to get to my pump. Right now, all I do is grab it from my pocket, push buttons, and drop it back in my pocket. 

Tubeless would be wonderful, except at the airport, because then you have to go through secondary screening every time you fly because you can't disconnect your pump. And the issue with not being able to use your pump if you lose your meter. Either way t1d is a pain in the butt.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Skylar said:


> <snip>I was thinking if you had a custom made fanny pack - I think nowadays they are calling them belly bags. I say custom made because I envision something soft and narrow with a small pouch, just large enough for your meter. Something can be hidden under your clothes. Then you could use the children's length connector, and still be able to use the bathroom. Maybe made from cotton knit fabric so it's soft against your skin and machine washable. Maybe a better description would be a pocket on a string or elastic to hang from your waist?


It sounds like you're describing a money belt, something like THIS. It might be worth a try.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

What about custom jeans with an arrow on the right leg pointing to the right pocket and a little sign that says PUMP GOES HERE? :laugh: Sorry, I just know what you mean about losing things even when you've had them for years. The worst thing in my house is when I've decided to put something away in a place that "makes more sense." Sometimes it's better to stick with the system the way it is!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Click-N-Treat said:


> But, with long tubing, it snakes out of my pocket and attempts to mate with doorknobs, headphones, leashes, my oven door...


Hilarious! You have a gift for writing


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

mvhplank said:


> It sounds like you're describing a money belt, something like THIS. It might be worth a try.


You guys might also look into conceal carry holsters. They are comfortable and sturdy. 
https://www.northerntool.com/shop/t...9755&msclkid=abdfc0671718146431019b436329ffbb


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Happy birthday Buck!!! Yay!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

So, yesterday Noelle and I went to Canine Musical Freestyle class. We were doing spins together, and heeling and having so much fun. Then, we got these colorful poles about the size of canes. Noelle wrapped her foot around the pole without prompting. Such a cute trick, sitting on her hind legs, tapping the pole first with her left foot, and then her right. Left foot, right foot. Then she tapped my knee, left foot, right foot, tapped the pole, tapped my knee. Ah, we're dancing together, Noelle. This is so cool. Sweat was pouring off my face. My heart was thundering. Getting lightheaded. Weird. Why do I feel so lousy? 

Tap knee.
Tap knee.
Tap knee.
TAP KNEE!

Hey, mom! You're low, dumb dumb!

OH!!! No wonder I feel like crap. DUH!

I like that tapping my knee for low is a priority one override for Noelle. It literally does not matter where we are, or what we are doing. If I'm low, she alerts. I stopped dancing, and some fruit snacks and drank a Pepsi. I got home and my blood sugar was 111. After eating 45 grams of carbs without extra insulin, my number should have been 300+. Nope, 111. So, I was super low in class, but thanks to Noelle I was fine.

Next time, I will have lunch first and then go to class. When I started class my number was 115, way too low for that kind of exercise. Oops. Diabetes management involves a lot of experimenting and a whole lot of failure. Noelle is essential to my diabetes management. She's a whole lot better at it than I am, that's for sure.

Going to dance class without eating first? How stupid was that? Thanks for having my back, Noelle. You rock.


----------



## JenandSage (Mar 9, 2018)

That is awesome!! Not the low sugar — the dancing! I would love to see a video


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

snow0160 said:


> Happy birthday Buck!!! Yay!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




Um.. I think this was for the wrong thread. Sorry. I must have been on my phone.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I find it fascinating that Noelle still prioritises alerting you over all the other tricks and behaviours she is learning. Do you still reward her with a jackpot, or do you think that she is aware, through your responses, of the relative importance of obedience work and her real job?


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

JenandSage said:


> That is awesome!! Not the low sugar — the dancing! I would love to see a video


That video is a long, long, LONG way off, that's for sure. I look like an idiot, feel like an idiot, and can barely tell my left foot from my right foot. But, we will learn to dance. It's going to take a while. Class meets once a month. Today we worked on Schutzhund turns, emphasis on the Schutz! Noelle turns right around behind me and meets me in heel position. Meanwhile I make an about left turn. Ready, and five, six, seven, eight, left turn. No, left. No the other left, Click. Left, is that way. No, the other that way. Why am I so dizzy? Gah!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

fjm said:


> I find it fascinating that Noelle still prioritises alerting you over all the other tricks and behaviours she is learning. Do you still reward her with a jackpot, or do you think that she is aware, through your responses, of the relative importance of obedience work and her real job?


That's an interesting question. I don't always jackpot for lows. In fact, I don't always have a food reward with me. But, she alerts anyway. I think I instilled a priority one override by rewarding low blood sugar scent with the highest value treats possible, and intense praise. The very best, most important thing in the world to Noelle is when she catches a low. Nothing else she does in life has ever been rewarded that highly. 

I think through rewards and intense praise, I made low blood sugar detection important to her. It is her raison d'être at the core of her little poodle heart. Noelle is a highly biddable sweet dog who is deeply bonded to me, just as I am deeply bonded to her. The bond is what motivates her now, rather than food.


----------



## spicandspan (Apr 21, 2018)

Glad to hear that Noelle had your back! What a good girl. :smile:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

fjm that was a really interesting question and thank you for your thoughtful and insightful response Click. When one spends so much time really knowing a dog and being known by that dog I think there is a transformative experience that makes the relationship beyond description.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Click-N-Treat said:


> That's an interesting question. I don't always jackpot for lows. In fact, I don't always have a food reward with me. But, she alerts anyway.......... The bond is what motivates her now, rather than food.


After initial training with continuous reinforcement, intermittent reinforcement is the strongest.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

This is so true. Random reinforcement is what keeps people sticking money in a slot machine all afternoon. Did I win? Nope. Try again. Did I win? Nope. What about now? Nope. Did I win? I won a dollar! Wow, it's working! Let's try that again. Did I win? Nope. What about this time? Nope. 

We can use that in dog training. We just have to remember that food isn't the only reward. Praise can be highly motivating, too.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Click-N-Treat said:


> This is so true. Random reinforcement is what keeps people sticking money in a slot machine all afternoon. Did I win? Nope. Try again. Did I win? Nope. What about now? Nope. Did I win? I won a dollar! Wow, it's working! Let's try that again. Did I win? Nope. What about this time? Nope.
> 
> We can use that in dog training. We just have to remember that food isn't the only reward. Praise can be highly motivating, too.


Also very highly motivating are things like play, or throwing a toy, or anything your dog loves. Mine is super excited by just tossing a toy in the air, or playing chase with me. Again, random, not continuous. 

It is interesting that using continuous reinforcement is the easiest to extinguish the very behavior you want..


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

It totally slows down learning to a crawl when you use one treat to reward a behavior every time you see it, doesn't it? I love the things you suggest for motivation. Play, goofing off, chucking a toy, a chance to do a favorite trick, a hug, so many things motivate our dogs.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle has done two new things lately that are really helpful, but I didn't train for them. The first new thing is alerting to rapidly rising blood sugar. She is my official missed bolus alert. Sometimes, and I know this is going to sound very stupid, I forget to bolus insulin before I eat. Yes, I have sat down to dinner, eaten my entire meal, and forgotten that I need extra insulin. Then, surprise! My blood glucose is now 284, and then I'm swearing my head off at myself and really upset at my stupidity. Click really is thick as a brick sometimes. 

However, Noelle is now pouncing on me and sticking her nose almost in my mouth, when my blood sugar starts rising quickly. She does this a 160-180. That way, I can test, look at my pump, realize I forgot to bolus and fix it before I hit 280. How handy is that?

Her second new skill is alerting to rapid drop in blood glucose. It's the same alert as a high, sticking her nose almost in my mouth, only she adds these grunting noises. I look at my meter and sure enough, I'm dropping fast. My numbers have been more stable thanks to Noelle and I am really grateful for her help.

Yesterday, I mowed the lawn, forgot to eat afterward, went to the store, walked around the store, and went super low again. Noelle pawed my knee as trained. One little gentle knee tap. I've been working on being more gentle rather than clawing the $hit out of my knee, which hurts when I have shorts on. 

Tap, tap, you're low Mom. 
Noelle, stand stay. 
I unzip her pouch on her cape and eat fruit snacks. 

Normally I'm capable of doing that. Yesterday I was too low to open the fruit snacks easily. I got them open, and ate them. Then I bought a Coke, and was too low to figure out which coins I needed to buy it. Shaking, sweating, fumbling with coins that seem like foreign currency. Sometimes, I just want to hand my wallet to the clerk. "I don't know which money I need."

I'm going to stick five $5.00 in Noelle's cape. That way I only have to grab one bill and I will always be able to hand it to the clerk in an emergency. I had a paper dollar and a handful of change yesterday, and I couldn't figure out which coins I needed to make .82. Not good. Not good at all. I remembered the big ones are quarters and used four. I got some change back. I assume it was the right amount. She could have handed me a turnip back and I wouldn't have recognized the error. Lows completely hijack my brain. 

I sat down and drank my pop. Noelle was acting a fool. I think it was because she was worried about me. I was acting strange, so she acted strange. Yesterday wasn't one of my better days. That's okay. No one gets it right every time. I'm still grateful for Noelle's help. My quality of life has improved thanks to this poodle and I'm glad.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

We're all grateful to Noelle for keeping you safe. Good job, Noelle!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Noelle is such a good girl! I think the money in the pouch is a good idea.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

That single bill is a good idea I may add that to Jazz's next cape. 
Something others may not realize is that catching a low is much harder for a dog then catching a high. People can actually smell really high blood sugars on a person so they are fairly easy for a dog to catch. 
Jazz has set 90 as her default low for my husband so normally runs high. Now if I could just teach HIM to respond to her life would be so much easier. Me she will start to pester at 90 but gets really fussy at any fast drop or climb. It always surprises me that she actually has two sets of what is right one for him and one for me. Just another extraordinary thing about my natural alerter.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Spindledreams,

Our dogs noses are amazing. Remember that a dog's nose can detect a drop of blood in two Olympic sized swimming pools. The fact they smell low blood sugar does not surprise me at all. It's isoprene they're smelling. Ketones when high, isoprene when low. Exhaled Breath Isoprene Rises During Hypoglycemia in Type 1 Diabetes | Diabetes Care
The fact that Jazz has figured out alerts for two different people at different levels, that is amazing!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

My doctor doesn't get diabetes alert dogs. He's all technology all the time. He has a glucose sensor that detects drops and rises in glucose and sounds alarms when he is high or low. I used to have a sensor that did that. I slept through a six hour long low glucose alarm. I cannot sleep through a poodle in my face.

He's not a dog person, so I don't think he gets what they can do. That paw tap, Mom, you're low, is hugely important to me. I also sleep much better because I'm not listing for an alarm, or worrying about going low. I trust Noelle will get in my face and pounce on me if I go low in my sleep. I sleep like a rock now.

Even if I had the greatest technology available, there is one thing a dog can do that tech cannot. The best intervention for diabetes is exercise. Type 1, Type 2, doesn't matter. Moving around lowers blood sugar and improves insulin sensitivity. Apart from being chased by a velociraptor, only a dog could motivate me to run my fat a$$ down the block!

With Noelle doing competition obedience, we do a "heel fast." Heel fast means I'm running every day. It might only be for 15 steps at a time, but it is still running. Another thing I do is "heel slow." Walking at 1/4 my normal speed uses muscles that I would otherwise never engage. It's not easy for me to walk extremely slowly. It challenges my balance. 

Thanks to training my dog, my weight is down. My blood pressure is down. My activity level is up. My A1C test was, let me back up. What's an A1C test? When glucose builds up in your blood, it binds to the hemoglobin in red blood cells. The A1c test measures how much glucose is bound to red blood cells over a 3 month period. A high A1C means blood glucose has been too high on average for three months. Long term high blood glucose unleashes all the hell diabetes can do. High blood glucose is the leading cause of non-traumatic amputations, blindness, and kidney failure among adults. Normal blood glucose is the leading cause of nothing happening. It's critical to keep blood glucose in control.

A non-diabetic A1C level is between 4% and 6%. The American Diabetes Association recommends a level below 7% for people with diabetes. My A1C is 6.3%. I get the occasional low BG or rocket ride up to 400, but 90% of the time I'm in range.

So, even if my doctor doesn't "get" diabetes alert dogs because he believes technology is the answer for blood sugar, he cannot deny that exercise is valuable for diabetes management. And he cannot deny that I'm doing great. I told my doctor to picture me running my fat a$$ down the block and he laughed! Even if she did nothing else, my diabetes alert dog alerting to the dangers of being a couch potato is worth her weight in gold! Does lifting a 20 pound poodle on and off the grooming table count as strength training? I dunno. I just know I am doing better physically thanks to Noelle. A1c 6.3% Whoo hoo!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Your doctor sounds like my dad. He thinks I need hearing aids and smart watch for my hearing impediments. I’m not sure what kind of motion sensor I’m gonna have when I can’t hear a vehicle approaching from behind. Dogs are superior to technology.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Yeah, poodles make exercise fun because they think it's so fun! Archie loves fast/slow heel (or as we call it "Quickquickquick slooooow," since we don't actually do a competition heel). He thinks it's the best game ever.

It's funny between my two dogs, because Cleo is mostly indifferent to exercise and outings while Archie LOVES them. It's easy to forget to take Cleo out, but impossible to overlook Archie's exercise. I don't know what could get me out of bed for a 6am hike besides "Archie will love this new route I found."


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

If technology was the answer to all of our problems, why do we have drug sniffing dogs and bomb detection dogs? Why does the military rely on dogs to sniff out landmines? Why do the police still use dogs instead of always using Tasers? Because dogs rule, that's why!


----------



## spicandspan (Apr 21, 2018)

You're doing an amazing job!! I hope your doctor can appreciate that everyone is different and no two diabetes management plans are exactly alike. 6.3% doesn't lie!


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Click - just wanted you to know that I attempted to channel you yesterday.  The local high school has a small animal science class (prep for veterinary related occupations), and asked our pet therapy group for someone to speak at the class during their "Dogs in Society" unit. Lizzy and I were the only team to sign up. I spent MUCH of our time explaining the differences between service dogs, emotional support dogs, and therapy dogs, and tried hard to emphasize how important it was to not undermine the work of a service dog by "faking it". So much of what I know about service dogs comes from what you have shared on this forum, and I thought you might like to know that your shared experiences are (hopefully) making a difference further than just this little group.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Aw, thank you. I'm glad you were able to tell some people more about service dogs. That makes me happy. And thank you for letting everyone know that faking it is not a good idea. I'm glad I could help, and even more glad for you passing it on. An African-American proverb comes to mind. "Each one teach one." Enslaved people weren't allowed an education, so if someone did learn how to read, it was their responsibility to teach one other person to read. Each one teach one. Teach what you know to someone else, who will teach what they know to someone else. Good on you for bringing knowledge about service dogs, therapy dogs, support dogs into the minds of others. Good job!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Click-N-Treat said:


> My doctor doesn't get diabetes alert dogs. He's all technology all the time. He has a glucose sensor that detects drops and rises in glucose and sounds alarms when he is high or low. I used to have a sensor that did that. I slept through a six hour long low glucose alarm. I cannot sleep through a poodle in my face.


Your dog is smarter than your doctor


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

HA!!!!

I sleep so much better not listening for that alarm, or even worse...

It's 3:24 in the morning. LOW! LOW! LOW! EMERGENCY! WAKE UP! YOUR BODY IS TRYING TO KILL YOU AGAIN! LOW! LOW!
Flick on light, grab test strips, check blood glucose... 134. False alarm again. 
Mutter swear words in five languages. Get up, put glucose monitoring device in a drawer in the kitchen, return to bed. Toss and turn, swear some more. Fall asleep at 5:37. Alarm goes off at 6 am. 

Or...
Fall asleep listening to boring audiobook with poodle at the end of the bed. Wake up at 6 am.

Or...
Fall asleep listening to boring audiobook.
Awake to pouncing poodle in my face at 3:24 AM.
Flick on light, check blood sugar. 73.
Get out of bed, go to the kitchen, rummage around for leftover ham. Feed dog a treat.
Drink orange juice, cringe at toothpaste and oj flavor, drink more orange juice. Brush teeth again.
Go back to sleep happy at 3:48. Wake up at 6 am.

I'll take the poodle, thank you very much.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Another reason why diabetes alert dogs beat technology. It's 2:06 AM. I'm tired. I want to go to bed. Can I go to bed? Is my blood sugar level high enough? Reach for glucose meter, pull out a strip, stick it in the meter, prick my finger and...

No batteries. I can't check my blood glucose. It could be 82 and too low to go to sleep. It could be 145 and perfectly safe. It could be 309 and too high. How am I going to sleep tonight? My technology failed me. How can I sleep?

That's right, I don't have to rely on technology and batteries. I have a diabetes alert dog. Noelle's nose will know if I go low and she will wake me up. Is it ideal to go to sleep without checking glucose first? No. But life isn't always ideal. If it was, there'd be no such thing as type 1 diabetes. I did eat a large bowl of cereal. I'm about to follow that up with some potato chips. Hopefully that combination of carbs and fat will keep things stable. I'll probably be too high, but stable until I can get some batteries in the morning. In the meantime, I'll rely on Noelle to keep me safe.

Technology can fail. That's why there are diabetes alert dogs.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I slept fine, woke up and got some batteries for my meter. BG was high, like I expected, but I corrected and all is well. Having Noelle made it possible to sleep. Thanks, Noelle. I needed your help.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

After our first rally trial, Noelle and I went to a hotel instead of driving an hour and a half home in the pouring rain, only to return to the show the next day at 8 am. We had just arrived and I was settling in. Noelle leapt up and pawed my knee. I checked my number, 77. Brand new place, after a busy day at a trial, and Noelle still alerted as trained.

About three hours ago, I decided I wanted to eat an ice cream cone. I checked my number, corrected, added extra insulin to cover my ice cream. I was a little high, so I wanted to wait for my number to come down before eating my ice cream. So, Click got busy doing other things and completely forgot about the ice cream cone. The extra insulin went to work, doing what it's supposed to do. It lowered my blood sugar. Lower, lower, lower. Noelle started dancing. Noelle started grunting. Noelle started barking. 

What has gotten into Noelle? She's going nuts for no reason.

Like Lassie, Noelle walked toward the kitchen, returned to me, walked toward the kitchen again. She repeated this a few times. Then she came over, pawed my knee, and headed toward the kitchen. Follow me to the kitchen mom, I smelled magic cookie smell. I also smell that you have deli roast beef in the refrigerator, and I do believe you owe me some. Follow me, follow me.

I followed Noelle into the kitchen and gave her some deli roast beef. She pawed my knee several times to get more meat. Smart dog has me trained. I ate my ice cream cone, finally, but I can feel myself still going low. Noelle is lying down beside me now. She just came over and sniffed my face. Hopefully the ice cream fixes things. If it doesn't, Noelle will let me know. Gave Great Light indeed.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I was at dog club. We had a rally run through, and because I got there late, we were the last team on the roster. Noelle was... off. Not paying attention, distracted and didn't have good focus. She also would not lie down when I asked. She kept jumping up and was really, really, REALLY irritating! Why the heck was she jumping on my lap, jumping off, and not lying down.

Because I was LOW! And I punished my diabetes alert dog for alerting. I feel like such a jerk right now.

Technology has limits. I learned that again today. I put a new Freestyle Libre sensor on my arm before we went to class. It had a warm up period, so I had no information from it for a little while. Once my Libre warmed up, I could see the graph. Look at the little spot where it shows a low around 9 pm.










That's when we were doing our run through and Noelle was so distracted. I got frustrated with my dog for acting up. I got upset because our rally run wasn't our best. She did Priority One Override and I completely missed it. Alerting and misbehaving can look a lot alike, it seems.

I got a Coke on the way home, because my instincts told me I was lower than normal. I wish I could feel my blood sugar dropping, but I just can't anymore. My dog knew I was low. I failed to listen to her. I feel bad about that. The nose knows.

My doctor is all technology all the time. And I admit I see the value in technology. Right now I have a Freestyle Libre glucose sensor on my arm and an insulin pump set on my side. I use technology. I like technology.

I could get a new Dexcom G5 continuous glucose monitor. It works with my insulin pump. The sensor can predict when my blood sugar will go low, and turn off my insulin pump ahead of time, wait for my number to rise, and then switch it back on. This is the first step toward an artificial pancreas. 

Early in 2019, the Dexcom G6 sensor is supposed to do the same for predicting high blood sugar and turn on extra insulin as needed. Call it a bionic pancreas, artificial pancreas, the future is almost here. An insulin pump and sensor that automate insulin delivery without my intervention.

I think about this and my tail swishes back and forth like a cat that wants to go outside, but it's raining. Do I trust my life to an algorithm? Do I trust my life to a device that can deliver a medication that if given in the wrong amounts can be lethal? Do I trust my life to a device that can turn off insulin without my consent or knowledge?

Tonight, having my pump switch itself off would have been helpful. I wouldn't have missed that low. I wouldn't have punished Noelle for doing her job. Having that system would have prevented the absolutely wicked low that showed up while I was stewarding that rally trial. I can see the value in it.

At the same time, do I give up control to a computer? Would that make me feel safer, or like I've lost control instead of gained it? Right now, I count grams of carbohydrates, predict how fast this food is going to raise my blood glucose, hope I got the grams calculated correctly, push buttons on my pump, and hope things go right. And as annoying as this is, it is second nature. Today's low was a miscalculated dinner bolus. The midnight sky high was due to dinner showing up to the digestion party a bazillion hours after I ate. Insulin was long gone. Digested food was just arriving. 

If I had an artificial pancreas, it would have seen that spike coming and headed it off. It would have seen that low coming and stopped it. I literally cannot imagine an artificial pancreas. Fill insulin pump, forget insulin pump until insulin pump cries that it is empty. All other aspects of diabetes are automated by a tiny computer in my pocket and a sensor on my arm. Do I make the leap to this new technology? Or hold back? 

Inaccuracy and inconsistency is holding me back. I've checked my blood sugar on four different meters and gotten four different results using the same drop of blood. Technology is not perfect. Above all other devices, sensors, monitors and machines, I have Noelle's nose. There is nothing more awe inspiring to me than how accurate Noelle's nose is. When it comes to diabetes management, I trust my dog's nose more than computers. 

Does that sound strange? Search and rescue teams trust a dog's nose to find someone buried in rubble after an earthquake. A dog's nose can find a lost skier after an avalanche. If you get lost in the woods in the dark, a dog's nose will find you. My dog's nose recognizes low blood glucose with an accuracy that awes me.

Tonight my dog alerted and I failed to notice. What upsets me is it probably wasn't the first time I've gotten frustrated when Noelle was just doing her job. Even more distressing is, it won't be the last time.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Mom, Mom,,,, MOM..... Why aren't you listening to me? MOM!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

There will always those times we ignore them, thankfully they do forgive us for not listening. Though Jazz does tend to sulk for a bit after I really mess up and tell her shut up I am fine too long...


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

We went on multiple errands today. Go here and buy this, go there and buy that. Finally ended up in Target. Gather these things, gather those things, zig and zag through the store. It's rally obedience in real life. 

Incoming toddler: about u turn, forward.
Shopping cart moving too quickly: pivot left, sit.
Gotta get around these boxes: moving side step right.
Incoming pre-schooler: fast forward from a sit.
Elderly person with walker: slow.
Crowded aisles: About turn right, about u-turn, serpentine weave, forward.

No wonder rally flows so nicely with Noelle, we do it in real life all the time. Today Target was crowded and busy. Noelle figured out how to get close with a shopping cart and not meander too wide left. When people pass, she gets closer to the cart. I'm very pleased with this. 

We were waiting in line and Noelle was lying down and staying. I dropped the leash so I could unload my cart, turned my back on my dog, and knew 100% for sure, she would be exactly where I left her. And she was, of course. 

I was done unloading the cart (Leave/recall/finish left/sit) and got Noelle's leash back. That's when one of the store managers stopped us and sighed. "It's so refreshing to see a real service dog in here for a change."

Made my day. 

In public when strangers ask, "What's your dog's name?"
I usually answer, "Mary Poppins, because she's practically perfect in every way."
Today Noelle was practically perfect in every way and I was really pleased that someone noticed.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What a lovely post, Click. I’m glad you got the compliment IRL, but you have my cyber ones, too. You are an incredible trainer with a Molly Poppins Dog


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

You have accomplished so much with Noelle. You are an inspiration to me and Babykins.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I got some shiny new diabetes technology. It's called a Dexcom G6 Continuous Glucose Monitor. Every few minutes, a sensor I wear takes a reading via a teeny tiny wire under my skin. It then transmits this information to my iPhone via Bluetooth. My iPhone app has a graph that shows me where my blood glucose has been trending over the last 24 hours. 

If my blood glucose is too high, it sounds an alarm alerting me that my number is too high. If my number is rising quickly, it sounds an alarm. If it's shooting straight up fast, I find out about that too. Ditto with low blood glucose alerts. Urgent Low Soon alert surprised me the other day. 20 minutes ahead of a severe low, my alarm went off. As I was intervening, Noelle alerted, too. 

Modern technology is fantastic. It makes life as a diabetic so much easier. I can say, "Hey, Siri, how's my sugar?" while I am driving. Siri answers, "You're 123 and steady." Or "You're 79 and falling." This works well and I'm happy. I haven't had to prick my fingers in weeks.

But, I quickly discovered a downside to having Dexcom on my phone. I went out to train Noelle in the yard in our new makeshift training ring o' baby gates










Treats, clicker, insulin pump, phone, was too much stuff in my pockets. So, I left my phone in the house. If I leave my phone inside, my Dexcom loses signal. I don't get any readings or information on my app. This isn't working. My husband suggested an Apple Watch. I never would have gotten an Apple Watch if it wasn't for Dexcom.

Now that I have nifty new tech, is Noelle redundant? Nope, not by a long shot. I found that out in the Apple Store. I was waiting to buy an Apple Watch. Noelle was lying down in a crowded loud store. I was playing with my phone. I looked at my Dexcom App and saw, "Signal Loss Alert." For some reason, my phone lost Bluetooth connection with my Dexcom.

I also felt kinda weird. What's my number? Why isn't this working? Am I OK? In the Apple store, of all places, my diabetes technology didn't work. What was I going to do?










In the noisy crowded insane Apple Store, Noelle, got up from her down/stay, and tapped me in the knee. "Excuse me, I know you're being an Apple Fan Girl right now, but, you're low. You might needs some fruit snacks. I have a packet in my pouch."

I ate my fruit snacks and felt better quickly, not because of my shiny new tech but because of my fluffy alert poodle. 

I like my new Dexcom G6, iPhone, and Apple Watch. I like my insulin pump. I like my tech. My tech is helpful. And I like being a bit of a cyborg. But, above and beyond all technology, I trust Noelle.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Tech is wonderful when it works..... but thank goodness you have Noelle. 

Plus your new Dexcom G6 will never lick your face, or cuddle with you on the couch or look up at you with those adoring eyes. Nope, it can’t replace Noelle.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Also, I can sleep through an alarm. I cannot sleep through a poodle in my face.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Click-N-Treat said:


> ... above and beyond all technology, I trust Noelle.


Amen to that. Our beloved poodle Service Dogs are 24/7. They do not need their batteries charged, they do not need their volume turned up, etc, etc. And on top of that we have a mutual love which makes any alert better in my mind

Of course from another Service Dog owner/handler


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I was surfing the internet, wandering around looking at stuff, when here comes Noelle tapping my leg. I don't feel low. I'm fine. I check my tech. Tech says I'm fine. Noelle is insistent. OK, maybe she just wants to go out to pee. I took her out, she peed. I came back inside and Noelle started tapping my leg again. She also barked, and then led me toward the kitchen for a treat. Tech still says I'm fine. I got out my meter. Freakishly, my new tech and my blood glucose meter had the same number, 110. I'm fine. Noelle was pesky, though.

Huh.

Half an hour later, my tech registered a fast drop. That wasn't the first time that's happened. Could Noelle's nose detect changes in my blood glucose faster than science can measure? Then I remembered just how amazing her sense of smell really is. https://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/article/dogs-sense-of-smell/

"Dogs' sense of smell overpowers our own by orders of magnitude—it's 10,000 to 100,000 times as acute, scientists say. "Let's suppose they're just 10,000 times better," says James Walker, former director of the Sensory Research Institute at Florida State University, who, with several colleagues, came up with that jaw-dropping estimate during a rigorously designed, oft-cited study. "If you make the analogy to vision, what you and I can see at a third of a mile, a dog could see more than 3,000 miles away and still see as well."

Standing on a street corner in Chicago, Illinois, I would be able to see a light change from red to green in Dublin, Ireland. I'd also be able to see ice at the North Pole. Doesn't that just pickle your brain?

When I consider that, I really believe she's ahead of my tech sometimes. Lesson learned, Noelle. I trust your nose. Next time she alerts, I'm treating my low.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Wow she really is amazing. I think this is really great, imagine if you were driving along and Noelle reacted, you would know to pull over or be aware that something is going on. Sometimes a dogs nose, just knows!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Noelle is a live saver, just amazing.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

The technologies we have today can be quite amazing, but they do fail and have their limitations. Not Noelle, she is always there for you.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow, just wow. Better than technology by far.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I think a living breathing creature that cares is much sweeter than a beeping mechanical device! Yay for Noelle! She is indispensable! Good Girl Noelly!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I turned off the high alert on my continuous glucose monitor, because it was screaming at me. Your blood glucose is high. I gave myself insulin 15 minutes ago. Your blood sugar is high! I know, shut up. Your blood glucose is high! Shut up! Your blood glucose is high. Leave me alone. Your blood glucose is high! Where is my hammer? 

Insulin is not magic. It takes time for it to work. An alert and then three hours later a second alert would be useful. But an alert that simply won't shut up every five minutes is... maddening. So, I turned it off. And then forgot I turned it off. Tonight I had dinner and it was delicious. I gave myself a combo bolus, a little insulin up front, and a little trickle over the next few hours. Push buttons on my pump, beep, eat. Fast forward a few hours. Noelle got up from her little spot on my bed and came over to me. Noelle stuck her nose almost in my mouth. SNIFF! WTF IS THAT SMELL?

That, my dear Noelle, is what a blood sugar of 274 and rising smells like! Whoops. Too much food, not enough insulin. That wasn't supposed to happen. Thanks to Noelle, I gave myself more insulin. Then, of course, my glucose monitor started screaming, you're 194 and falling 3mg/dl a minute. Um... that was the plan, Dexcom. You're 177 and falling 3mg/dl a minute! You can shut up now. You're 154 and falling 3mg/dl a minute. Shut up! Shut up! Gonna stick you in my car. 

My dog alerts and then... shuts up. No screaming useless information. Don't get me wrong, I like my tech. Tell me that my blood glucose is 82 and falling 3mg/dl a minute. That is useful information warning me a serious low is on the way. The problem with technology is it can't easily filter stupid data from useful data. My Dexcom sends out endless streams of information. Most of the time, I see numbers that I can't act on. It's just data. Data overload is a big problem for a lot of type 1 diabetics. 

My dog, on the other hand... What's that smell? It's not magic cookie smell. But, something is, SNIFF... Ew! After the dog scan, I checked and I was high as a kite. A little insulin and three hours later I'm sitting comfortably at 124 and steady. Dexcom is silent. Noelle is sleeping. All is well in diabetes land. Beep! Beep! Beep! Why is my pump beeping??? A high blood glucose was entered three hours ago. Please check your blood sugar. Gaaah!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Click-N-Treat.... and dear Noelle ...
As I have mentioned before, my Spoo, Tiki, is my Service Dog. He is not diabetic alert, as that is not one of my problems. But he does so many other things for me. After 8 years i have gotten to trust him more than any machine, medication, or Service Human.

So glad you have Noelle 
Susan and Tiki !


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

OMG that’s awful. I’m sure some smart programming and a way for you to tell the monitor you took insulin should be able to minimize this. I bet in 10 years it will be less of a problem. In the meantime technology can’t beat nor will it ever beat Noelle, Noelle is perfect.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I am so glad you have precious Noelle.


----------



## Courtasaurus (May 16, 2019)

This has been so awesome to read as someone who is also a Type 1 Diabetic! I actually just had my 10 year anniversary as a Type 1 this past Fall. I'm lucky in that I still always always ALWAYS feel my lows. I mean, they will wake me out of a dead sleep at 3am. I'll feel shaky and confused and sometimes literally drenched in sweat, but I do wake up. :tongue1:

However, I know that it's not uncommon for Types 1s to lose the ability to feel lows as time goes on, so there's a real possibility that one day in the (hopefully) distant future I'll need a diabetic alert dog.

I love hearing your stories of little annoying Type 1 things. Like the tubing from a pump hanging out of your pocket and getting caught on stuff. I have accidentally ripped my site out a couple of times over the years thanks to long tubes and door knobs. :mad3: Also trying to figure out what to do with it when I'm wearing leggings or a dress! I usually just stick it in my underwear and pray it doesn't fall out and slid down my leg.:laugh:

I love reading about Noelle and her training adventures! Keep up the wonderful posts! :love2:


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Glad to meet you, Courtasaurus. There's an instant camaraderie that happens between type 1 diabetics. We bond over how much of a pain in the @ss it is. Ever...

Rip your pump tubing out when you're going to the toilet? Let me lift up my pants. Huh, it seems my thumb is hooked around this cord thing and... insert swearwords. 

Pull your set and get a gusher? Your set went through a capillary and the cannula was holding it shut. Remove the cannula and you look like you got in a knife fight. Who knew you could bleed that much through such a tiny hole? My record is 10 paper towels to get it to stop.

Ever do this while wearing nice clothes?

Insert your set and scream bloody murder? Ow, ow, ow! Usually it's completely painless, but every once in a while, you hit a nerve and let the shrieking begin. 

Ever not need to prick your finger because you tested so often all you have to do is squeeze your middle finger? And you always use your middle finger so you can flip off ducking fiabetes. 

When was the last time you changed your lancet? I think I did that in December, but I'm not sure. Prick, ow! Prick, ow! Gotta change that thing. Prick, ow!

Court, you do realize, you and I are the only people laughing hysterically right now? Everyone else is freaked out.

Think back to when you were first diagnosed and everything was so careful and sanitary. Then you gave yourself an insulin shot directly through your pants into your thigh under the table in a restaurant. So much easier. 

Last one... using your pump to bolus and someone asks who you are texting. Answer, my pancreas.


----------



## Courtasaurus (May 16, 2019)

Hahaha, these made me laugh. :laugh:

I've not yet completely ripped out a site while pulling my pants down/up, but I accidentally yank on the tubing like 3 times/week.:laugh2: It's always when I really have to pee and forget that my site is in my leg that day, and I always either catch my pants on the site or yank the tube and it HURTS.

Haha, one time I was at a pretty nice party and had brought the supplies for an extra site change in a little baggy in my purse cause I knew I was gonna run out of insulin. Sure enough, halfway through the night I run out. Okay, no problem. I'm prepared! I run into the bathroom and do a quick change, back out to the party, no problem. Cut to the next morning, waking up in my boyfriend's room. Go to the bathroom, look down, and see a ton of dried blood surrounding the old site on my stomach. I'd been in such a rush the night before I'd never even noticed it was bleeding. I run back to bf's room and grab my nice, cute, $79 top off the bedroom floor...giant bloodstain inside the shirt exactly where my old site had been, nice and dried in after laying on the floor for 7 hours. :Cry:

Oh my God, those random times when inserting a new site just hurts like all hell! And then the first couple times you bolus you just sit there trying to look normal while stinging pain runs down your leg/back/stomach.

Haha, I remember one day when I was 13, first day in high school. I was sitting in art class right after lunch, and realized I'd forgotten to bolus after lunch. As the teacher is giving her little introductory speech I take out my pump and start inputting what my blood sugar had been and how many carbs I'd eaten.
All of a sudden, teacher goes: "Courtney! No texting in class!"
Me: "Oh, this isn't a cell phone, it's-"
Teacher: "I don't care. This is high school. Rules and rules, no phones in class."
Me: "But I-"
Teacher "Hey. Talk back again and you go to the principal's office on the first day of school. Is that what you want?"
Me: "I have to-"
Teacher: "That's it! Out! Principal's office!"
I was so stunned I just got up and walked to the office! I'd only been a Type 1 for a little less than a year at that point and had never had a teacher react like that because at my elementary school, everyone had known how sick I'd been/how I'd gone to the hospital/that I'd been diagnosed as Type 1. I guess no one had informed my teachers that I was on an insulin pump even though it said so in my file...Needless to say, I got a very awkward apology from that teacher the next day after she'd been given a talking to. :laugh:


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Stinging pain froma bolus is the worst. You want to yelp like a kicked puppy. You also do the math, realize you just put this set in, and it’s gonna sting like this for two more days. Ever have your basal sting? Every three minutes, zap, ow. I had an Animas Ping pump. That stung all the time for four years. I have a T:Slim now. So much better. It rarely stings.

I resisted a pump for a long time. What made me quit using pens was giving myself 36 units of what I thought was Lantus. It was Novolog. That’s right, I gave myself a potentially lethal dose of fast acting insulin. At a 1:10 insulin to carb ratio, I needed to consume 360 grams of carbs in two hours. I ate everything in a total panic. A six pack of Coke is 236 grams of carbs. Drink all six. I remember eating dry cereal, sitting on the kitchen floor, trembling and sweating, hoping I would be ok. 

The next day, I ordered an insulin pump. I only use type of insulin and it is always in my pump. I can’t accidentally fill my pump with long acting insulin. I pump because it’s safer than grabbing the wrong insulin pen. I use a pump with tubing so I can’t leave part of my pump at home. I am way, way too scatterbrained to handle diabetes. If l had to choose the least likely person to handle diabetes well, it would be me. Like it or not, ready or not, ducking fiabetes is part of my life. 

An alert poodle is a fantastic consolation prize. Noelle can detect high, low, rapid drop, and one thing technology cannot do... leaking insulin pump site. Her nose can smell insulin that is pooling on my skin long before my blood sugar rises. Nose bump set, change it now. That’s a game changer.

Do you have a poodle Courtney? If you do scent train now, before you need it. Better to have a trained alert dog you don’t need, than need an alert dog and not have one.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

At the risk of annoying people with a "sales pitch," I'm going to suggest a DVD training program in case anyone reading this thread wants to train their own diabetes alert dog and doesn't know where to start.

I actually helped develop the program, but most definitely on the production side, not on the research and dog training experience side. It was originally an online program priced at almost $500. The DVD set is under $300, and it doesn't expire or lock you out. The online program downgraded your membership after a certain length of time.

There is a video with each lesson; the videos are on the DVD and the lessons in PDF form are on the CD. Neely and I are even in one video, the one on training a retrieve.

It was developed by a woman who has been training detection dogs for about 50 years, including multiple diabetes alert dogs. She has been an expert witness in court cases against unethical or incompetent DAD trainers--and there are a bunch of them. She's also a noted breeder of Labradors and many of her dogs are in service dog programs.

So, here's the item: Sweet Snoopers DVD plus Lessons CD | Debby Kay Detection Dog Training

Going back into "watch and read" mode now. Thanks for your patience and good luck in everything!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

This sounds very interesting. Is there a sample video showing the type of training? I am very particular on training methods and no longer spend money unless I have seen samples of the training styles.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

kontiki said:


> This sounds very interesting. Is there a sample video showing the type of training? I am very particular on training methods and no longer spend money unless I have seen samples of the training styles.


Debby's old intro video is here: Sweet Snoopers | Debby Kay Detection Dog Training

She sold the Sweet Snoopers program to Atlas Assistance Dogs, which includes it as part of their trainer program. They offer training to people who train their own assistance dogs for a variety of purposes. (At least I think that's what they do ... https://www.atlasdog.org/)

I'll email Debby about posting a sample video on her site for people curious about the DVD set. (I have them all archived, since I supplied the files for the DVD.) 

I'll be with her all weekend anyway, at a tracking seminar she's holding.

There are about 20 or so lessons and at least as many short videos. She does not cover basic obedience (that's on you!) and she shows you the method she's used to train dogs to detect particular scents--she's trained everything from working explosives detection dogs to a **** hound she taught to find snakes. That one was for a biologist who was trying to do a snake census out West but couldn't locate many snakes on his own.

She also covers training to ignore distractions and to giving night alerts, plus a bunch of other topics.

M


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

kontiki said:


> This sounds very interesting. Is there a sample video showing the type of training? I am very particular on training methods and no longer spend money unless I have seen samples of the training styles.


An additional thought: the basic sequence is:

Collect your own saliva whenever you're having a low. Dental cotton works well. Store in freezer. They are only good for about a day's training. You don't want to train the dog to alert on moldy samples.
Expose dog to a sample repeatedly (thousands of times) and give a treat or part of the dog's kibble meal each time it sniffs the tin. The more exposures, the more firmly the scent is "imprinted" on the dog. Eventually the dog will not only recognize the scent but will be unable to ignore it.
Begin to ask the dog for an alert signal (often a paw on the knee) when sniffing the sample.
Get a second tin containing no sample. Teach the dog that the reward only comes from the sample.
Use a scent wheel (4 metal buckets on rotating arms) to train the dog that only the scent is rewarded and not distracting odors or random bits of food.
Hide sample tin on yourself for the dog to alert on.
Pretend to be asleep for the dog to wake you.
...and so on.

Train for lows thoroughly before training for highs.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

How would this sequence work for a seizure alert dog? One of my daughters-in-law has epilepsy and dreams of having an alert dog but can not afford to hire a trainer or purchase a pre-trained dog. I just wondered what all is involved.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

A quick web search brought this up. https://cpt-training.com/blog/service-dog-news-seizure-alert-response-dog/

Apparently, seizures leave some kind of residue that dogs can smell. In that case, train a seizure scent the same way you would a diabetes scent. Wipe mouth, hands, face, back of neck with new cotton eye makeup remover pads imediately post seizure. Put these scent soakers in a zipper bag and place them in the freezer. Remove a scent pad, offer it to the dog, offer a extremely high value reward, like, pieces of warm rare steak the size of your middle fingernail. Sniff, treat, pause a breath. Sniff, treat, pause a breath. Repeat for a cycle of 10 treats. Repeat several times a day. 

After a week of this, go to the dollar store. Get a muffin tin and small plastic cups with lids that fit inside the muffin tin. Use a knife and carefully cut a slit in the plastic cup lid. Place six containers in the muffin tin and six cotton pads. One is seizure scent from the freezer. The other five are distraction scents. Normal skin scent, dish soap, shampoo, toothpaste, water. Place a drop of your distraction scents on the pads and put one in each container. Put all the containers in the muffin tin. Offer the entire muffin tin to the dog and wait. If the dog scents out seizure scent, steak bits. If not, nothing happens. If the dog fails to find seizure scent at all, go back to game one for another week. Scent, treat, pause...

Once the dog is reliably finding the correct scent in muffin tins, have the person with a seizure disorder get a pad from the freezer without the dog knowing about it. Carry the scent pad and wait for a response. Get a response, offer a reward.

The hope is, the dog will learn to scent approaching seizure and go bananas for a treat. This crazy behavior will be modified later, along with teaching the dog what to do during a seizure. But, that's a place to start. Assuming the dog has no aggression issues, it's where to start.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Click-N-Treat said:


> A quick web search brought this up. https://cpt-training.com/blog/service-dog-news-seizure-alert-response-dog/
> 
> Apparently, seizures leave some kind of residue that dogs can smell.....


That's the direction I would have suggested, and you explained it extremely well--I have nothing to add except to confirm that typically, DADs are trained with saliva samples, but I've heard that sweat samples may be better for seizure alert training.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle was trained on saliva and transferred that to breath smells really easily. A dog's nose knows. 

Also, remember that a SD can do 100% of their work in your home and not need to be able to go everywhere if their manners aren't up to snuff. Being warned that you're going to have a seizure before you step in the shower would be incredibly useful. Ditto for a dropping blood sugar. No one wants to pass out in the shower.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Also, remember that a SD can do 100% of their work in your home and not need to be able to go everywhere if their manners aren't up to snuff. Being warned that you're going to have a seizure before you step in the shower would be incredibly useful. Ditto for a dropping blood sugar. No one wants to pass out in the shower.


Yes, but an 'in home SD' will not be able to help you if you are in public, or traveling and visiting elsewhere'. Needing an alert is not just limited to at home.

As an SD owner i really think it is so important to have your SD be able to perform in public and be able to pass a PAT (Public Access Test) at a high level.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I agree with you on the public access test. Can the dog enter a building, act appropriately around distractions, and leave calmly? Can the dog lie down next to a salad bar crouton on the floor and not eat it?

To people who think it would be fun to bring your dog everywhere, ever take a five-year-old to church? Think about a five-year-old on their best behavior, and the effort of the parent to maintain it. Sure, our relationships with our SD's kind of become telepathic after a while, but under heavy distraction bringing Noelle somewhere new is a lot like bringing a five-year-old to church.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Sorry, I missed the replies to my question before. She thank you! I appreciate the helpful members here?


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Click-N-Treat said:


> To people who think it would be fun to bring your dog everywhere, ever take a five-year-old to church? Think about a five-year-old on their best behavior, and the effort of the parent to maintain it. Sure, our relationships with our SD's kind of become telepathic after a while, but under heavy distraction bringing Noelle somewhere new is a lot like bringing a five-year-old to church.


Chuckling here! In church this morning were folks with 3-8 year olds who have asked me to please train their children after seeing how well my SD behaves! This morning he was perfect, including sitting and standing when that was suggested to the congregation, while their children were disruptive.

So glad you brought this up as an example! I love him even more !


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I've had that same thing happen when parents ask me to train their kids as well as Noelle is trained. So, funny. I do expect Noelle to behave as well, or better, than a five-year-old on their best behavior. A well behaved five-year-old does not walk into the bread aisle and squish every loaf of bread within reach. The desire to do so is still lurking beneath the surface, though. And if you asked a five-year-old if they wanted to squish a loaf of bread, it wouldn't take much coaxing to get them to do it. Noelle has devil horns under her topknot and I am aware of them sometimes. What lurks under the surface is a mischievous streak that I have to be on top of. Noelle's manners are not set it and forget it. More like set it and tend it.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Noelle's manners are not set it and forget it. More like set it and tend it.


What an excellent way to say it!

So many people get a dog trained by someone else, or a program Service Dog, and they do not know how to do the training themselves ,,,, they think it should stay set and have no clue how to 'tend it'.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

And every SD requires extra tending under different conditions. What tempts one dog might not tempt another. Noelle will never be set it and forget it. We are developing telepathy, though. You know those moments with your SD, when you want them to drop behind you and walk directly behind you around an obstacle. And before you say anything, your dog just drops back without you saying a word. Or you think you want your dog to sit slightly behind you, and the dog backs up and sits behind you. Those telepathic moments are part of what make SD's so interesting.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Reason 5,673,429 that ducking fiabetes can duck itself.









Oh yes, I would love to calibrate my ducking fiabetes tech at 3:08 in the morning. Meanwhile, my alert dog is snoring. Insert all the swearing here.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Diabetes tech won’t let me sleep. Noelle is sleeping. She knows I am fine. I know I am fine. Tech is having a freak out. Grrrr!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

OMG. What a nightmare for you to deal with. It’s bad enough you have diabetes without being tortured by technology.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I got mad, ripped my sensor off, put in a new one. I have to wait 1 hour and 27 minutes to make sure the sensor works. It is 4:43 am. Ducking fiabetes!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m so sorry. 

I’m stuck in the Rome airport waiting hours while my flight is constantly delayed. I’m exhausted and just want to go home to a good bed. And to Babykins. So I’m here for you if you need company


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

More ducking fiabetes! Changed my Dexcom sensor and got a lovely bloody surprise on my shirt. At least I changed it the night before a trial.









On the plus side, Noelle woke me up because my blood glucose was too high. I never trained for high alerts. Clever poodle figured them out on her own. Noelle is nice. Diabetes not so much.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

(((Hugs)))


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

So glad you have smarty pants Noelle!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Today I learned that basal blood glucose needs can double overnight some nights, or drop by half other nights. Well, that explains why my overnight readings look like a rollercoaster created by a crazy person. I know that stress makes my blood sugar spike. I wonder if a nightmare makes my blood sugar go bananas? Wouldn't surprise me at all.

Noelle has added a new behavior to our lives together. She comes over for a breath check every so often. It's like she's being a nurse! She sticks her nose on my nose and snuffles. I breathe for a moment, then she backs off. I check my blood glucose monitor afterward. Every single time, I'm either rising or falling. Not a significant enough change for me to do something about it, but Noelle notices the most subtle little shifts. She's gotten better and better over the years.

I think diabetes alert dogs are amazing. Research this year out of the University of Bristol has some interesting findings. https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0210092 

Some of the findings:

"There were a number of the partnership traits which were associated with better alert performance (see odds ratios in Table 2). Specifically, increased sensitivity was associated with dogs scoring higher for Strength of dog’s alert, Willingness to try new behaviours and “get it wrong” and Dog’s Motivation and enjoyment of the task (only sensitivity to hypoglycaemic episodes was significantly affected). Increased sensitivity was also associated with the client-based factors of higher Level of communication with the instructor, higher Severity of client’s diabetes, greater Clients’ willingness to reward dog’s alerts, smaller Size of household, and higher Speed of drop in client’s glucose (only hypoglycaemia sensitivity was significantly affected),

Higher PPV (fewer false responses) was positively associated with Client’s willingness to reward dog’s alerts, Confidence in their dog’s ability, Size of household, and with dogs that were rated higher for Motivation and enjoyment of the task, Strength of dog’s alert, and Willingness to try new behaviours and get it wrong” (Table 2)."

In plain English: For a diabetes alert dog to be successful, the human must reward alerts and make it very clear to the dog they did it right. And... the dog needs to be motivated, willing to try different tasks, and enjoy it. Combine both a willing human and a willing dog, and you've got an amazing team in the making.

I think Noelle is so successful as an alert dog because I am a clicker trainer who uses positive reinforcement to train. Get it right, get reinforced. Get it wrong, nothing happens, except I'll lower criteria until I make it obvious as a stoplight what I want, then I'll reinforce the right choice. And I'll raise criteria in smaller steps next time. That's how I train. 

According to the science out of the University of Bristol, that type of training leads to stronger performance in diabetes alert dogs. You can't hit a dog for the wrong response, or ignore the right response, and expect an alert dog to keep alerting. Noelle never false alerts. I think it's because I ignored them early on. No reaction either positive or negative helped Noelle figure out that false alerts lead to a dead end.

Interesting that alert dogs don't respond as well to children. Probably because children don't realize the importance of always reinforcing the dog. And alert dogs don't work as well in a busy house full of people. Again, probably due to lack of intensive reinforcement.

I respond to Noelle's alert before I treat my own low. Tag, you're low, Mom. Good dog. Off we go to the kitchen now. Noelle gets some chicken or cheese while I guzzle a Coke. Those short little 25 gram cans of pop are splendid for treating low blood glucose. 

I love my diabetes alert dog. Have I said that before? Well, it's true. I do love this dog. Lots and lots and lots.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm very slowly making my way through this thread, absolutely fascinated by your journey with Noelle. Thank you for documenting it so generously.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

You are welcome! I figure by having a public training journal I am helping other people learn more about service dogs. Plus, if I ever get thrown out of a business because of my service dog, this serves as a record that Noelle really was individually trained and meets the legal definition of service dog.

I don’t post here often. Noelle quietly does her job as trained. Love her for that. Always.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Click-N-Treat, I too use your training method for my Service Dog. It is so much more effective than methods that use 'corrections', etc. Thank you for posting your successes. So happy for you.

A librarian at the local library said their dog started alerting to her young son's diabetes. Every time she was right on. But the mom got so tired of being woken up at night that she locked the dog out of her room! I felt so sad.

Blessings, Suse


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Oh no! I'm sorry to hear the librarian didn't get the memo. Alerts are handy. Especially if someone, and we are not going to mention who, ate chicken and biscuits for dinner, and completely forgot to bolus insulin. Noelle had her nose in this person's face over and over, and finally this person remembered to check his or her blood glucose. And his or her blood was turning into pancake syrup! Oh no! Thanks Noelle. I'll try not to screw up and forget to... ahem. I'll remind this person not to screw up again.

Right now my blood glucose is a perfect 100. But, Noelle is restless. I'm probably dropping. Gotta have a snack and go to bed. Diabetes alert dogs for the win.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Yes, scary. The dog got trained not to alert. So sad.


----------



## Gemstorm (Nov 29, 2018)

Just another grateful reader. Your threads are actually one of the reasons I joined PF-- a fantastic poodle SD team whose training philosophies align with my own and with huge documentation! I love it. My future SD will be trained for completely different tasks, but I hope we're as good as you and Noelle as a team eventually.

Thanks for sharing so much here, it's really been wonderful to read.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Gemstorm said:


> Just another grateful reader. Your threads are actually one of the reasons I joined PF-- a fantastic poodle SD team whose training philosophies align with my own and with huge documentation! I love it. My future SD will be trained for completely different tasks, but I hope we're as good as you and Noelle as a team eventually.
> 
> Thanks for sharing so much here, it's really been wonderful to read.


Welcome Gemstorm! I am so glad to know there are several of us Poodle Service Dog owners here! 

I was in a play tonight, and at least half the audience came up to me afterwards and said how amazed they were that my dog, a Spoo, simply laid there and watched me through the performance. Of course commenting that their own dogs would have been obnoxious! Positive gentle training works


----------



## Gemstorm (Nov 29, 2018)

kontiki said:


> Welcome Gemstorm! I am so glad to know there are several of us Poodle Service Dog owners here!
> 
> I was in a play tonight, and at least half the audience came up to me afterwards and said how amazed they were that my dog, a Spoo, simply laid there and watched me through the performance. Of course commenting that their own dogs would have been obnoxious! Positive gentle training works


I should specify I'm not a Poodle SD handler _yet_, my first attempt at owner training a rescue mutt failed big time and I'm finally on a waitlist for a future SDiT started by an org, finished with private training and org combined as needed for me and dog's best success since I live so close to them I can utilize their knowledge and they're a force-free program.

Isn't it great when that happens? Heck, my girl flunked out of training (I say it fondly) and we had some amazing highs. My favorite was when we preboarded our first ever flight to avoid getting hit by bags and had a friend sitting in the middle to our window, and the guy in the aisle had no reason to look closely at me in window and did a huge double take when we landed and he found out he'd shared a row with a 55 pound dog all the way from Massachusetts to Minnesota. He actually said, "Has she been there the whole time?" before realizing of course she had, not like she got on mid-air. 

It was pretty validating. We also did a ballroom dance competition together (me working, hired as the photographer) a few times but the last and hardest was most of the time with a split floor, meaning we spent much of the time with dancers within a few inches on both sides to have two sets going at once. She was sick as heck (I had no good options, she got sick overnight, and was waiting to get her a ride to the hospital without destroying both my reputation and my income since I can't drive, we were out of state, and my folks were driving up to get her and take her to the doctor and frankly it was going to do more good for her than saving /maybe/ an hour and a half but destroying me professionally in a way I would never have been able to fix) and was still a gem, she was doing PA there but no tasking and lots of breaks. I found out the next day that people actually thought I was kidding for the rest of the day when I said she was in the hospital-- she was so good and calm and apparently the general public really, really doesn't read dogs well. The next year the judges for the event and I were chatting and one kept giving me a weird look. He and another finally approached to figure it out: they couldn't place it, but I had a cast last year, right? They knew me, but couldn't remember what was wrong with me last year and one was convinced it had been a cast on my arm, the other I was on crutches....apparently my _bright gold, sick as heck service dog with crystal blue eyes_ had not registered as a dog on the dance floor to them and just as "photographer is sick". I couldn't stop laughing when I explained what it actually was they were thinking of because it was a great experience; these are fairly opinionated and blunt people who tell you if your dog is annoying to have on the dance floor even if they shouldn't and not only did they actually appropriately read her presence as a medical need, she'd also made little enough impact in a situation where nobody could possibly miss her that they forgot why they could see something medical going on with me. 

I know I'm bragging but I wasn't great at this and we had a few successes considering how poorly I set us up. Positive reinforcement, tons of time, lots of self-assessment and literal nonstop attempts to find better experienced professional guidance--> literally the only things I did right. 

Your SD sounds incredible! I hope one day me and my future one will reach that level, where maybe I can compete a heat at a dance competition again and have him/her waiting (with a friend for dog's safety, these things are very crowded and have a young crowd that takes liberties with things sometimes) on the sidelines like that. 


Y'all are inspiring. I'm overtired and rambling.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Sitting at my computer, writing in my journal. It's quiet and peaceful. Noelle is snuggled up at my side. Then, she gets up. Turns around, puts her nose almost on my nose. What's this all about? Nose is still almost on my nose. I push her away. Noelle comes back. Nose to nose. Push her away. Nose to nose. Push her away again. Nose to nose. Why is she...

OMG! I ate pancakes and forgot to bolus! My blood glucose is just starting to rise. OMG! Noelle! You just saved me! You're the best. Have I said it lately? You are the BEST! Insulin pump beeps. Disaster averted thanks to my service dog. Noelle is back sleeping by my side. And life is good again.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Noelle is seriously amazing in so many ways


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

She’s a gift for sure.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Good girl, Noelle! She does her job well.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

How did you teach her to persevere, even when discouraged? She is such a star!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I think it's Noelle's internal drive that makes her persevere. I didn't do anything deliberate to train this. I wish I could claim some fantastic dog training method. It would make me look good. However, reality is I am thick as a brick sometimes. Noelle knows that her Mom is an idiot and gives me grace.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sounds like Sophy - she has learned that sometimes she needs to use SMALL WORDS AND BIG LETTERS when explaining things to me!


----------



## _zenith_ (Sep 21, 2020)

Thank you so much for writing all of this out! I don't have diabetes nor a service dog, but I do hope to raise and train standard poodles to do medical alerting and allergen detection _someday_. One step at a time. But in the meantime reading the real life experiences of people who have worked with and managed their medical needs and then a service dog is incredibly inspiring and educational! I'm so glad you and Noelle are together-- you are a fantastic team, and it shows!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I fell asleep watching TV. All warm and cozy under the duvet. Somewhere under my blanket, my insulin pump sounded an alert. My iPhone on the bed beside me sounded an alert. I didn't hear either one because I was cozy under my duvet and sound asleep. Electronics did not wake me up. However, a fuzzy headed poodle sniffing my mouth woke me up. Sniff, sniff, sniff, pounce, sniff, sniff, sniff, sniff.

Groggy, I woke up, checked my blood sugar, 250. Oh, I'm high! It turns out if you're making chocolate chip cookies, and eat a lump of dough, it has carbs in it and you should bolus. Had I actually eaten a cookie, I would have boluses insulin. The dough didn't seem to count the same way. I've made the same mistake with cake batter. Cake has carbs. Cake batter is just a snack. Whoopsie! 

I used a few buttons one my pump. My blood glucose is falling into the normal range. I'm wide awake at midnight. My service dog is snoozing on my duvet. It's remarkable how much help a diabetes alert dog can be. I can sleep through electronic alarms. I cannot sleep through a poodle in my face. And the day was saved, thanks to Noelle the Wonder Dog. I really should have named her Mary Poppins, because she is practically perfect in every way.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeah for Noelle, aka the Wonder Dog I love it when our dogs are better than electronics!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Truly a bright and shining star!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

fjm said:


> Truly a bright and shining star!


 exactly.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

One more reason Noelle is a rock star. I am glad you are better for her good works.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Noelle is such a wonderful and so very talented. poodle. Your training her to be your diabetes alert dog is an example of how very special a well trained SD can be.. I urge everyone to read through her Diabetes Alert dog training thread. And if that is not enough slide on over to her Competition Obedience thread. You betcha, Noelle is a rock star.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I hesitate to take Noelle out in public now because people struggle to social distance. They want to crowd around and ask me questions about my dog. But, now that we're going out less, I worry about how this will impact her training. I took her to Bath And Body Works to get some soap. Noelle hit all her marks as expected, which was good. Cooing people approaching was not good. I left the store feeling conflicted. Any suggestions?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hear you on that. Since I hardly ever go anywhere Javelin's public exposure work has evaporated. If I think of anything I will let you know.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Short of wearing a vest with "Don't come close or I might die!" printed on it in very large letters I can't really think of anything. If people lack the gumption to recognise that the owner of a service dog has a high probability of being at increased risk from Covid then perhaps even spelling it out in letters two feet high would not be enough...


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey, you already have a mask on, right? Start growling. 

My old boy Devlin would growl on cue--the cue was shaking my fist at him. Maybe Noelle could learn that ... but then again it could get both of you booted out of wherever you are. So yeah, narrow your eyes and start growing at the person. That might rattle them out of their unthinking approach.

Practice around Noelle first, and give her cookies so she doesn't think you've suddenly turned on her. Maybe you could turn it into a cue for her to get behind you.


----------



## Gemstorm (Nov 29, 2018)

I wish I had good ideas :/ I've been unexpectedly relieved I don't have my SD yet now for exactly this reason. I found with my old SDiT Storm significantly before COVID that glaring a lot occasionally worked, but was exhausting and not really effective enough. Only going local places where people know you might help? I had most success going places where the folks working there recognized me and knew my rules for Storm. They'd occasionally also be incredibly kind and help us out if someone wouldn't leave us alone. So if you have somewhere you know people recognize you, that at least takes part of the potential problem out (nothing to be done about fellow customers, sadly). Somewhere strict about distancing also might be good: a number of stores near me have actual enforced limits on how many people can be in there at a time and keep count.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Click-N-Treat said:


> I hesitate to take Noelle out in public now because people struggle to social distance. ........... Cooing people approaching was not good. I left the store feeling conflicted. Any suggestions?


I have a Service Dog too, and am having the same problems. Not only do they want to talk about him, but to pet him too. And because we go out so much less he gets very excited to go out. Big sigh. I too would like suggestions.


----------



## Cnv (Dec 9, 2020)

Click-N-Treat said:


> It is hard work, but joyful work. We work in tiny steps and reward each little bit. I look at training like putting together a puzzle. Each piece fits into a greater whole. So, training Noelle to down/stay on a mat is a puzzle piece that will make taking her places like restaurants and public transportation easier. Go here, do this.
> 
> Exposure to things in the environment is another piece. The look at that game is critically important to our work together. It helps Noelle break focus on whatever is overstimulating and refocus attention to me. Focus and attention games are another piece.
> 
> ...


Your work reinforces the tiny stuff I have done with my dogs. Yours is so much more organized and deliberate because you have to be. I love reading all you are doing. Good Dog Noelle. And thanks for including us in your journey


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Click-N-Treat said:


> I hesitate to take Noelle out in public now because people struggle to social distance. They want to crowd around and ask me questions about my dog. But, now that we're going out less, I worry about how this will impact her training. I took her to Bath And Body Works to get some soap. Noelle hit all her marks as expected, which was good. Cooing people approaching was not good. I left the store feeling conflicted. Any suggestions?


Does she wear a vest? Or patch? I want to say I can't believe people would ignore something like "SERVICE DOG - WORKING - DO NOT APPROACH." 

But I actually _can_ believe it. 

You can try doing what I do. It's like a reflex now. I take a step back, my arm extended out in a "stop" gesture. And I firmly say, "I'm keeping distance right now. Thank you." 

I wish I'd been so assertive as a single woman living in Toronto!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

She's wearing her pack when we go out. Very obviously a working dog. The patch on her back says, "NO TALK NO TOUCH PLEASE IGNORE ME" Apart from hiring a marching band to walk in front of us, I don't know how to be more obvious.

I think people see a dog and assume it's okay to say hi. The advantage to working an oversized mini is adults can't pet her without bending over. If they even look like they want to pet her, I give her pretend orders to do things. "Go to work. Good work. Pay attention now." Stuff like that. Sometimes it works. Sometimes we do a left about turn and get out of there. 

I think we'll have to work on public access manners all over again once mass vaccinations allow Illinois to reopen fully. Until then, I think she's going to stay home more and more, which means I'm staying home more and more and that's not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

It’s pretty shocking that the rate of illiteracy in the US is at 21%: [According to the National Center for Educational Statistics (NCES), *21 percent* of adults in the United States (about 43 million) fall into the illiterate/functionally illiterate category.Apr 29, 2020]

You might need a plan to reach the non-readers. Is there a visual stay away symbol that is easy to understand? ✋🛑


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

There's a stop sign and a no hands sign on her patch. I live in an area where many languages are spoken, so I thought of that. Also, there's a medical symbol on the patches. I do like how they are poodles. I have the patches for paramedics, to be honest. If I have a seizure in the store, and paramedics are called, seeing those patches on my dog lets them know how to treat me. I've also had paramedics tell me they love the patches, so that's a plus. However, her patches invite people come up and talk about their diabetic best friend, or kid, or mom, or grandma, or where did I get my diabetes alert dog, or how do diabetes alert dogs work...


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

With patches, people have to be far too close to read or understand the symbol. By the time they see the not to touch, it’s too late. People may even think the patches are cute and decorative, not functional or they are focused on the dog and ignoring them. You would think because she is wearing a vest that people would “know” it’s a service dog. 

The real problem is the general public aren’t trained to act appropriately around service animals. That’s the heart of the matter and it’s tiring for you to have to train everyone you come across.

It’s a shame you have to deal with this. Especially during Covid when people should keep at least 6’ away.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Cnv said:


> Your work reinforces the tiny stuff I have done with my dogs. Yours is so much more organized and deliberate because you have to be. I love reading all you are doing. Good Dog Noelle. And thanks for including us in your journey


Goodness, CNV, that was lovely! I'm glad you're enjoying the ride. Noelle has been working full time for so long I forget the steps it took to get her here. Puzzle pieces have different notches and ridges, and sometimes you have to carve out a notch. That takes time and devotion, and belief that it can be done. I had my doubts about Noelle, especially when she was two and so embarrassing in obedience classes. Having her just bounce like she was on a pogo-stick, unable to concentrate for half a second... She's come a long way. 

Happy Gotcha Day, Noelle my girl. You changed my life forever.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Skylar said:


> With patches, people have to be far too close to read or understand the symbol. By the time they see the not to touch, it’s too late. People may even think the patches are cute and decorative, not functional or they are focused on the dog and ignoring them. You would think because she is wearing a vest that people would “know” it’s a service dog.
> 
> The real problem is the general public aren’t trained to act appropriately around service animals. That’s the heart of the matter and it’s tiring for you to have to train everyone you come across.
> 
> It’s a shame you have to deal with this. Especially during Covid when people should keep at least 6’ away.


Skylar, I think you may actually have a point here! If they have to get close enough to read what is said on the vests, they are already too close and greedily reaching their hands out! It doesn't matter what the vest says!

With my Service Dog I am actually having some better luck having him not wear a vest at all. It is Not required by law to do so. I am also working on a command for him, 'Ignore'. I am training him that means to come extremely close to me touching my leg with his body; to other people it actually sounds like an instruction to them to ignore my dog. 

So far it is helping, although still not totally effective. 
Sigh of frustration. It is so hard to even shop. There is no way for me to focus totally on what other people are doing around me, and even be able to read a label to be sure it doesn't contain something I am allergic to.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Today has been a perfect storm. At work, my last dog of the day jumped on me in excitement when his mom arrived at day training to pick him up. His claw got caught on my insulin pump tubing. YANK! Ow! Well, that sucked. Checked to see if my pump site was still connected. Connected. Whew. 

Grabbed the Chinese food order for dinner and brought it home. My car smelled lie delicious high carb glory. Punched buttons on my insulin pump. Yes, as a matter of fact I am going to eat more carbs now than I have in the past four days. Confirm. Beeeeeeep! Ah dinner. Rice. Crab rangoon. Seafood and vegetables in a sauce made of carbs. Grams and grams and grams of carbs. Mmmm. Mmmm. 

Beeeeep! Your blood glucose is rising quickly.
Ya think?

Beeeeep! Your blood glucose is above 200.
I would be stunned if it wasn't.

Beeeeep! Your blood glucose is 227 and rising.
And I ate all the stupid. Please shut up now.

Diabetic alert dog bonks me. Leans into my face. Sniffffff! What is that smell?
Noelle, I ate Chinese food. That smell is called Click's Special Treat. It'll go away in a bit.

Diabetic alert dog bonks me again. Mom, I know you ate-ified the rice and fish and sauce stuff in white boxes because you gived me some and it was delicious. But, seriously, Mom. Sniffff! What is that smell?
At the exact same moment...
Beeeeeep! Your blood glucose is 286 and rising.

Uh oh.

That's not a food spike. That's a pump malfunction spike. Why is my pump malfunction... wait a minute. Client dog claw tubing yank... Then Chinese food and... Oh! Pull insulin pump set off. The tiny plastic tubing that was under my skin had a kink in it, like a kink in a hose. You can turn the water on full blast, but it ain't getting through. Same with insulin pump sets. All of that dinner insulin went no where. 

Life with type 1 diabetes means even when you do all the right things, the wrong thing can happen away. And that gets frustrating. I changed my set 20 minutes ago. Blood glucose now, 253 and falling. This will all get straightened out by three AM or so. Noelle is alerting non-stop. Gonna be a very long night for both of us. Send Noelle some love. She's confused right now. Poor girl.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Sending both of you love and healing vibes that you have this sorted out soon and are back to your normal control. Noelle is a huge blessing for you, she’s amazing.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Glad to read that Noelle is alerting as she performs her SD training. With the obedience training I wondered if Noelle would continue her important work as your Diabetes Alert SD. Of course, she was on top of it - so good on Noelle. Hope that your managing the diabetes tho with some time to make sure all is well. ((HUGS))


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Blood glucose now, 192 and falling. No, it’s 182 and falling. High was no doubt a result of a pump malfunction, not food. I bet I am back in range by midnight. Amazing how well insulin works when my pump works. Noelle is no longer frantically alerting. Now she is burying her bone in my blankets. How quickly Noelle transforms from lifesaver to knucklehead. Love this dog.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

How does Noelle alert for abnormal blood sugar? For both high and low? Does she alert to you, or get help (if needed) somehow? Good Noelle!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

So sorry that this happened today (Hugs). Good girl Noelle!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Wow, you just had me worried! Glad all’s well now and the wonderful Noelle can go back to being a silly poodle.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

94Magna_Tom,

Noelle is trained to tap me in the leg for low blood glucose. She gives me a good solid whack in the knee, and gets quite persistent about it. Her high alert is getting her nose in my face, snorting forcefully, and backing off with an expression on her face that says, "Ew!" It's pretty funny, actually. She just will not stop coming up in my face. What is that smell? I did not train a high response because 98% of the time I know why I am high. Noelle invented her own high alert. 

Noelle will wake me from sleep if I am low. That's the most lifesaving thing she does. I recently had a low of 42 in my sleep. My pump was screaming. My iPhone was screaming. I was asleep and didn't hear it. In the diabetes online community, we call 42 a "Sugar Reaper low." The Sugar Reaper kills people with type 1 in their sleep. That night, Noelle beat the crap out of me until I woke up. Pounce, pounce, pounce! I woke up completely confused. Why is Noelle jumping on me? That was a four juice box and four fruit snacks low. I clung to my dog, ate all the snacks, and just held her until the shaking stopped. I was so freaked out and so glad Noelle was there for me.

I have all the technology modern science has created: an insulin pump with artificial pancreas functions and a Dexcom continuous glucose monitor. But, it's utterly useless if I sleep through alarms. My diabetes alert dog does one thing technology doesn't do. Noelle makes sure I wake up. 

It looks like love. It really does. A dog waking up at 3:25 in the morning, climbing on their human, and pouncing until she wakes up, saving her life from the Sugar Reaper. And while love is part of why she does this, the truth is Noelle is heavily reinforced for alerts. Low blood sugar scent means I am going to open the refrigerator and give her all the snacks. She alerts, and then Noelle leads me to the kitchen for her jackpot. 

My artificial pancreas does an extraordinary job at regulating my blood glucose. But, it cannot ever replace my dog.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Peggy,

Noelle is definitely a silly poodle. Every night we go through this ridiculous ritual. Noelle gets a chew bone after dinner. She takes her chew bone up on my bed. I hold a fleece blanket and Noelle digs and digs and digs and digs. Then she rolls the blanket over her bone. Uncovers it, digs again. Uncovers it, digs and buries it again. We repeat this until she is satisfied, and then Noelle lies down on the blanket and chews her bone. It is the silliest thing. What a knucklehead! A highly trained, lifesaving, knucklehead.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Noelle, I love that you can be silly much of the time and still pull out all the stops to force your Mum to listen when it is important. You deserve every scrap of Good Stuff for Dogs there is in the fridge!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Noelle you are awesome


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Click-N-Treat said:


> 94Magna_Tom,
> 
> Noelle is trained to tap me in the leg for low blood glucose. She gives me a good solid whack in the knee, and gets quite persistent about it. Her high alert is getting her nose in my face, snorting forcefully, and backing off with an expression on her face that says, "Ew!" It's pretty funny, actually. She just will not stop coming up in my face. What is that smell? I did not train a high response because 98% of the time I know why I am high. Noelle invented her own high alert.
> 
> Noelle will wake me from sleep if I am low. That's the most lifesaving thing she does. I recently had a low of 42 in my sleep.(That night, Noelle beat the crap out of me until I woke up. Pounce, pounce, pounce! I woke up completely confused.


That is awesome. Noelle is a Hero! So glad you have her. I lost an acquaintance at work due to Type 1 low sugar. I didn't even know there was a scent to trigger off. I pray for your, and Noelle's continued success at managing the situation.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I am sorry about your colleague. 

I'm doing much better today. BG after dinner and ice cream, topped out at 150 and is now 119 and steady. Noelle is doing her crazy bone dig and life is back to normal.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I swear, dogs work far better than electronics. Mine does for sure. She knows you should not eat ice cream. Do you? Puzzling for sure.....


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

kontiki said:


> I swear, dogs work far better than electronics. Mine does for sure. She knows you should not eat ice cream. Do you? Puzzling for sure.....


You are right, there are definitely kinds of ice cream that type 1 diabetics cannot eat: ice cream sundaes dipped in arsenic, smothered in chocolate cyanide sauce and ricin sprinkles. That kind of ice cream is deadly.

Of course I can eat ice cream. It just requires some mathematics first: Carb grams 45 ÷ 1:15 insulin to carb ratio = 3u. Press buttons on insulin pump. Beeeep. Eat. If my insulin pump is working properly, and if I calculate my math properly, there is nothing I cannot eat except for poison. I cannot eat poison. 

Type 1 diabetics can't eat sugar! MYTH BUSTED!


----------



## 3ps (Jul 11, 2021)

Click-N-Treat said:


> there is nothing I cannot eat except for poison. I cannot eat poison.


Best line ever!! lol


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I wonder if Zoe could be trained to alert Joanne when her glucose is too high or too low. Joanne wears a FreeStyle Libre button that communicates to a little monitor. I am a very light sleeper, so if the monitor goes off I wake up immediately. Still, I always wonder if I might sleep through the monitor alert. 

That's a great thing for a couple, but if one lives alone I think a dog trained to respond to the monitor going off would be a life saver. It gives me an awful feeling to think of all the diabetics who died in their sleep.

So how does one train a dog to alert to high/low glucose?


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Johanna said:


> So how does one train a dog to alert to high/low glucose?


It's not hard, but requires dedication to maintain the training and obtaining a few specific resources like saliva samples. 

Debby Kay has written books and conducted seminars on training detection dogs. She's not doing seminars now, since her husband is ailing, but she has some resources for sale on her website, www.debbykay.com.

Full disclosure: I edit her books and maintain her websites.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

The process of teaching a low alert. When your blood glucose is 75, wipe the inside of your mouth with cotton pads. Rinse your mouth and keep making cotton pads. When you have a pile of cotton pads, fix your low by eating all the things. Put your cotton pads in the freezer.

At the grocery store, there are these fairly cheap steaks called "patio steaks". Tough, chewy, and not good for humans. Fry one up rare. Cut the steak into small pieces the size of your pinkie fingernail. 

Bring a cotton pad to your dog's nose. Give one piece of steak. Sniff this, win this. Repeat 20 times. Next day, new cotton pad from the freezer. Same game. Smell this, win this. Repeat daily for two weeks. Sniff/treat, sniff/treat. Distance between sniff and treat should be faster than a blink. 

Third week. Put scented cotton pad in a plastic container with holes poked in the lid. Put plain cotton pads in another identical box. Find the right scent, win a prize. Third day, add three more boxes and add distraction scents in the false boxes. Soy sauce, dish soap, hand lotion... Smell the right scent, win a prize.

Fourth week. Make more cotton pads, this time scented with neutral blood glucose. 120-150 range. Give the dog a choice between neutral scent and low scent in the boxes. Only choosing the low box wins.

Fifth week. Randomly put a scented low in your pocket. Wait and see if the dog notices. Praise like crazy. Treat 20 times in a row. Wear a low pad at weird times of day.

Sixth week. Wait for the dog to be asleep. Put a low pad in your sock. Extend your foot right under sleeping dog's nose. Dog wakes from sleep for scent, throw a huge party. 20 treats, lots of praise.

Seventh week. Practice low vs normal scent in a box, low in your pocket, low in your sock every day.

Eighth week: When you are low, gently blow air toward the dog's nose. Does the dog do the dance of the wild happy dog? Yes, treat and praise like mad. Blow air toward the dog's nose when you are not low. Does the dog ignore it? Good. Praise softly, no treats.

Eventually with this practice, the dog will learn low scent means something special. The dog will do the dance of the wild dog when you are low. One your dog is consistently doing the dance of the wild dog, modify the response. Train a nose tap, or a knee paw. Teach the dog to nose bonk the duct tape on my hand. Teach the dog to nose bonk the duct tape on my leg. Add the scented pad into the game. Smell this, nose tap here, win prizes. 

Keep practicing. It will take time but one glorious day, the dog will smell low before you know you are low. Your dog will tap your leg and wiggle excitedly. And you will really be low. And your dog will save you.

False lows... Dog is still learning what matters and what doesn't. Dog may sniff you, and do the tapping for attention. If this happens, check your number, if normal, calmly tell the dog thank you in as matter-of-fact voice as you can, and leave. Real lows pay. False lows do not. 

Lifetime maintenance: EVERY time the dog alerts, the dog wins treats from the fridge. EVERY time. It's your contract with the dog. If you don't reinforce alerts as being high value, your dog will stop alerting. My rules is treat the dog, and treat myself. Drinking a juice box while feeding Noelle is pretty much how I treat lows.

Think long and hard before training for high blood glucose. Lows are treated with fruit snacks or juice boxes and correct themselves in 20 minutes. Highs do not get fixed that fast. The last thing you want is a dog who is tagging you repeatedly for two hours while you wait for insulin to get working. Novolog in particular has no idea what to do with a high BG. Inject, nothing happens. Next hour, still high. Next hour, still high, then suddenly, dropping like a rock. While you wait for the drop, the dog is being a pesky pain in the butt. 

This is the EASY part of diabetes alert dog training. The hard part is public access. A solid alert, that will wake from sleep, takes three months. The public access work takes up to two years. Do not rely on a dog for survival. You are still responsible for your diabetes care. The dog is the last line of defense. Even the best trained dog will miss lows. But, that's the training process.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Marie: Exactly! Consistency is key.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Standing in line in a crowded supermaket. Noelle turned around and tagged my leg. Low. I got a pack of fruit snacks from her backpack. As I stood there eating snacks, I marveled at Noelle. How many trillion scents must be coming at my dog in that environment? Every kind of food smell is obvious. But there’s hair products scents, deodorants, perfumes, laundry detergents… So many scents it’s impossible to comprehend and out of all that she found my low scent, recognized it, and alerted. It still fills me with wonder.

Yes, I trained her carefully, using positive reinforcement and raised criteria through successive approximations. I’ve studied Skinner and Thorndike, and behavioral learning theory. I‘ve studied dog anatomy and how the olfactory system works in dogs. And yet, this knowledge doesn’t diminish the awe inspiring feeling of a grocery store alert. There’s magic in it still. I think there always will be.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Good girl Noelle! You trained her well! 😇


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Noelle's dedication continues unabated 💝. If you two are ever competing in the ring and she spots a low, you could maybe have to NQ the class (no idea how that works), but you'll be high in trial for performance. Highest possible. A few tears of happiness for both of you here tonight.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Standing in line in a crowded supermaket. Noelle turned around and tagged my leg. Low. I got a pack of fruit snacks from her backpack. As I stood there eating snacks, I marveled at Noelle. How many trillion scents must be coming at my dog in that environment? Every kind of food smell is obvious. But there’s hair products scents, deodorants, perfumes, laundry detergents… So many scents it’s impossible to comprehend and out of all that she found my low scent, recognized it, and alerted. It still fills me with wonder.
> 
> Yes, I trained her carefully, using positive reinforcement and raised criteria through successive approximations. I’ve studied Skinner and Thorndike, and behavioral learning theory. I‘ve studied dog anatomy and how the olfactory system works in dogs. And yet, this knowledge doesn’t diminish the awe inspiring feeling of a grocery store alert. There’s magic in it still. I think there always will be.


“I don’t trust a theologian who dismisses the beauty of science or a scientist who doesn’t believe in the power of mystery.” -Brené Brown 

💗 Happy for you and your Noelle and the magic between you both.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

I just read this whole thread for the first time, you and Noelle are amazing. My step dad is type 1 and he’s Had some close calls, over and under. It’s a lot of work to manage. I am so impressed, you have a such a wonderful relationship with Noelle. Thank you for sharing it all!


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Good girl, Noelle


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Noelle & you are amazing- she is always on the job for you.


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

That is amazing. I too have just started reading your thread from the beginning and I am fascinated. The training you have done with Noelle is truly inspiring. I'm learning so much that I did not know about diabetes. I need to be working but I'm enjoying reading more than working.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Noelle, you are such an angel!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

What a wonder and blessing she is!


----------

